# Si on cessait de parler de pirates.



## kone (13 Avril 2008)

L'actualité récente a rappelé au grand public l'existence de la piraterie maritime, celle ci étant loin de l'image d'épinal retrouvée dans les films. Je trouve que c'est une bonne occasion de réfléchir à l'application du terme pirate à l'informatique.

Récemment aussi, une émission de radio (service public sur France Inter) avait pour invité un représentant des marques qui disait que la contrefacon participait au financement de la drogue, du terrorisme et si on l'avait un peu poussé il aurait aussi parlé des catastrophes climatiques.

C'est le meme genre de dérive intellectuelle, très orientée, qui pousse à parler de pirates informatiques. D'après l'Organisation Internationale Maritime (IMO), en 2006 il y a eu 13 membres d'équipages tués, 112 blessés/agressés, environ 180 pris en hotage ou kidnapés dont 37 étaient toujours introuvable au moment du rapport (Reports on acts of piracy and armed robbery against ships: annual report 2006).

Je ne soutien, ni n'encourage la contrefacon, mais l'assimiler à la piraterie est proprement malhonnete. De plus je soutiens et encourage tous les Dr. Emmet Brown du monde qui s'amusent avec la technologie et font partager leurs trouvailles, quand bien meme leurs recherches seraient en contradiction avec une license logicielle.

Tout ca pour dire que je trouverais vraiment bien qu'on cesse de parler de pirates, et qu'on trouve un terme aussi imagé et plus approprié (je ne me fais pas d'illusions, il est peu probable que les terminologies du CPI et du Code Pénal passent dans le langage courant).


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2008)

Voleurs ?


----------



## rizoto (13 Avril 2008)

kone a dit:


> Récemment aussi, une émission de radio (service public sur France Inter) avait pour invité un représentant des marques qui disait que la contrefacon participait au financement de la drogue, du terrorisme et si on l'avait un peu poussé il aurait aussi parlé des catastrophes climatiques.



Bah je trouve qu'il n'a pas tort. Si tu achètes un fausse montre, ou un faux sac, il a fallu que quelqu'un les fabrique, investisse....on retrouve ce mêmes sacs et ces mêmes montres dans tous les pays du monde (Maroc, Mexique, Thaïlande, etc...) Pour pouvoir assurer la logistique, il faut être sacrement organisé

Il ne faut donc pas se leurrer, ces produits sont fabriqués par des mafias. Et je ne serai pas étonné que les fonds récupérés soient investis dans le fabrication de drogues et la ventre d'armes (terrorisme).

Attention un singe à 3 têtes derrière toi


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2008)

kone a dit:


> C'est le meme genre de dérive intellectuelle, très orientée, qui pousse à parler de pirates informatiques.
> ...Je ne soutien, ni n'encourage la contrefacon, mais l'assimiler à la piraterie est proprement malhonnete.


pas du tout!
 ni dérive ni malhonnete
C'est même exactement le contraire


> Tout ca pour dire que je trouverais vraiment bien qu'on cesse de parler de pirates, et qu'on trouve un terme aussi imagé et plus approprié (je ne me fais pas d'illusions, il est peu probable que les terminologies du CPI et du Code Pénal passent dans le langage courant).


tu as parfaitement raison !
Aussi employons effectivement le terme approprié

Et que penserais tu du terme officiellement préconisé par  la Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie ?
( Qui est chargée de définir les vocabulaires français de pas mal de concepts techniques et autres )

Bonne idée non?

A savoir..

Pirate informatique

---
je te laisse verifier tout seul , ce sera  plus pédagogique.

bonne soirée


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> Voleurs ?



Voleurs de quoi ?

Appliqué à l'informatique et à l'ensemble des biens numériques, le terme de pirate est aussi impropre et débilitant que le terme de propriété intellectuelle.

Jusque dans les années 70, on ne parlait d'ailleurs pas de propriété intellectuelle, mais 
 « d'entités industrielles qui ont vu empiéter sur le périmètre de leur monopole ».
C'est un peu moins sexy. Et moins vendeur.
Et la propriété intellectuelle, c'est un business. Qui existe parce que vos neurones fonctionnent au ralenti.



rizoto a dit:


> Il ne faut donc pas se leurrer, ces produits sont fabriqués par des mafias. Et je ne serai pas étonné que les fonds récupérés soient investis dans le fabrication de drogues et la ventre d'armes (terrorisme).



C'est l'inverse, bichon.
Les grands états donneurs de leçons fabriquent et vendent des armes aux états-voyous. Au milieu, d'autres voyous sans état vendent des armes qu'ils achètent aux officines des états vendeurs, lesquels officines couvrent les mafias de la drogue, les arment, participent à leur guerre, structurent les mafias, qui accessoirement fabriquent des produits qui "empiètent sur le monopole de certaines firmes".

Tout ça avec la complicité hypocrite de l'ensemble des membres du G7 et du commandement intégré de l'Otan réunis.


----------



## kone (13 Avril 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Bah je trouve qu'il n'a pas tort. Si tu achètes un fausse montre, ou un faux sac, il a fallu que quelqu'un les fabrique, investisse....on retrouve ce mêmes sacs et ces mêmes montres dans tous les pays du monde (Maroc, Mexique, Thaïlande, etc...) Pour pouvoir assurer la logistique, il faut être sacrement organisé
> 
> Il ne faut donc pas se leurrer, ces produits sont fabriqués par des mafias. Et je ne serai pas étonné que les fonds récupérés soient investis dans le fabrication de drogues et la ventre d'armes (terrorisme).



Oui, et non. Oui, parceque la production d'un certain nombre de produits contrefaits nécessite des investissements, et de la logistique. Non, car la contrefacon au sens propre, dépasse de loin la production de sacs de luxes. De ce fait les statistiques relatives à la contrefacon sont gueres représentatives. Une statistique qui pourrait me convaincre, ce serait le volume de financements des organisations terroristes/de la drogue issu de la contrefacon et rapporté à leur chiffre d'affaire (il faudrait aussi le mettre en perspective avec le montant réinvesti dans les autres activités délictueuses/criminelles).

A défaut, on peut se dire que le produit de la contrefacon est anocdetiquement profitable à des organismes criminels, et on pourrait le dire de nombreuses activités légitimes. En parler de la sorte c'est faire preuve de peu d'égards pour le sujet, et utiliser une tactique de la peur.


rizoto a dit:


> Attention un singe à 3 têtes derrière toi



Pas compris l'allusion.



pascalformac a dit:


> pas du tout!
> ni dérive ni malhonnete
> C'est même exactement le contraire



Ah bon, et pourqoi?



pascalformac a dit:


> pas du tout!
> ni dérive ni malhonnete
> C'est même exactement le contraire
> 
> ...



Ah d'accord, pour ca. En fait, non pas d'accord: le langage est aussi le lieu de luttes de pouvoirs et de groupe d'intérêts, le fait qu'une commission (n'est elle d'ailleurs pas celle qui a eu des trouvailles comme courriels) valide une terminologie ne rend pas la terminologie plus appropriée, ni ne vide le débat qui peut lui être associé de son objet.

La seule notion commune entre le pirate informatique et le pirate maritime c'est le détournement.

Si une terminologie est adaptée du fait de sa validation par une autorité quelconque, je préfère me référer au CPI et parler de contrefacteur - autorité pour autorité, une a au moins un ancrage démocratique.



pascalformac a dit:


> ---
> je te laisse verifier tout seul , ce sera  plus pédagogique.
> 
> bonne soirée


Il est parfaitement inutile d'être condescendant, en termes de pédagogie confusion des genres est généralement peu souhaitable.


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Voleurs de quoi ?
> 
> Appliqué à l'informatique et à l'ensemble des biens numériques, le terme de pirate est aussi impropre et débilitant que le terme de propriété intellectuelle.
> 
> ...


tiens, ya facebook qui m'a volé la photo que j'ai faite de toi mon chéri.

Mais je t'aime quand même. ça personne ne le volera.


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Voleurs de quoi ?
> 
> Appliqué à l'informatique et à l'ensemble des biens numériques, le terme de pirate est aussi impropre et débilitant que le terme de propriété intellectuelle.
> 
> ...


Vos neurones fonctionnent au ralenti... impayable  

je pense pas que portishead soit vraiment très content que leur album soit piraté car comme ils ont dit "j'espère que les gens achèteront notre disque car nous ne savons faire que ça, de la musique"
C'est sûr que des discours engagés contre les multinationales c'est plus jouissif, mais aussi restrictif.

voleurs donc.


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Avril 2008)

Facebook a rien volé du tout. Moi, j'ai utilisé une photo de moi faite par toi. J'y peux rien, tu es le seul capable de me tirer le portrait. Et n'oublie pas que conformément au droit à l'image, cette photo appartient autant à son auteur qu'au modèle.




Tu auras néanmoins double dose de vodka la prochaine fois. message reçu.

:love:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Facebook a rien volé du tout. Moi, j'ai utilisé une photo de moi faite par toi. J'y peux rien, tu es le seul capable de me tirer le portrait.



non, je ne te critiquais pas toi, au contraire, j'en étais honoré, frangin. Non je parlais de facebook qui s'accapare le droit d'utiliser la photo.



l'écrieur a dit:


> Et n'oublie pas que conformément au droit à l'image, cette photo appartient autant à son auteur qu'au modèle.



non, t'es pas au courant des dernières jurisprudences qui ont eu lieu en 2007 !  (pis en plus là c'est de l'utilisation !  mais bon on s'en fout.)

_sinon, le sujet me parait super foutraque, genre à trois directions&#8230;_







l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu auras néanmoins double dose de vodka la prochaine fois. message reçu.
> 
> :love:



ah bah voilà !  

_ps : rencart avec Fragil bientôt&#8230; _


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> Vos neurones fonctionnent au ralenti... impayable
> 
> je pense pas que portishead soit vraiment très content que leur album soit piraté car comme ils ont dit "j'espère que les gens achèteront notre disque car nous ne savons faire que ça, de la musique"
> C'est sûr que des discours engagés contre les multinationales c'est plus jouissif, mais aussi restrictif.
> ...



Surtout, n'essaye pas de réfléchir.
Quant à Portishead, s'ils me proposent autre chose qu'une galette dans une boite en plastique, j'achèterai leur disque. Mais il serait temps que les musiciens comprennent que le modèle économique qui leur permettait de faire de l'argent non pas en vendant leur musique, mais en vendant le support sur laquelle elle était enregistrée, est mort. Et qu'il faut qu'ils trouvent autre chose pour gagner de l'argent.

Vendre un support avec une plus-value artistique, se vendre en train de jouer leur musique, tout ça...
Et s'ils ne savent faire "que ça", qu'ils trouvent des gens qui sauront faire "autre chose" avec leur musique pour gagner de l'argent.

Moi aussi, pendant longtemps, je n'ai su faire qu'une chose : produire des idées et écrire ce que je produisais.
Quand je me suis mis à crever la dalle, j'ai appris à trouver un moyen de vendre ces idées.
En matière de propriété intellectuelle et de vol de cette propriété, je fais partie du lumprenprolétariat. A côté de moi, l'intermittent c'est un roi. Alors qu'on ne me la ramène pas. Ou qu'on m'explique au nom de quoi il faudrait que les gens comme moi doivent se casser le cul à faire autre chose que leur métier pour vivre, pendant que les autres producteurs de "propriété intellectuelle" devraient pouvoir ne pas avoir à bouger le petit doigt pour vivre de leurs idées.

Perso, et pour paraphraser Chanel, "prenez mes idées, j'en aurai d'autres"


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

Encore un fil pas évident. Non seulement parce qu'il traite d'un sujet qui appelle de multiples réponses, mais de plus parce que en discuter comme ca, par posts interposés, est bien moins rapide et facile que "d'en parler". 

Perso, j'aurais tendance à nuancer tout ca. Pas le terme de "pirate" (dont on se fout, celui-là ou un autre... et qui peut par certains avoir un côté sympathique), mais la démarche.

Lorsque j'étais gamin, j'ai piraté à tour de bras.

Je ne compte plus le nombre de 33 tours que mes potes m'ont copiés sur cassettes. Vous voulez que je vous dise ? je trouvais ca hyper frustrant. Parce que si ca n'avait tenu qu'à moi (et a mon porte monnaie), j'aurais adoré avoir l'original, avec les photos, le livret, pouvoir poser la galette sur la platine. Mais je ne pouvais pas. Au prix des disques, je pouvais en acheter un de temps en temps, Mais alors plus de temps que de "en temps" , et c'était comme ca. J'avais la possibilité de les écouter quand même, quasi gratos en les copiant, et c'est horrible : je n'avais pas l'impression d'être un voleur. Par contre, dès que j'en avais l'occase, j'achetais (neuf ou d'occase) et je filais au concert : à l'époque, un concert "cher", c'était 60 francs (en gros, aujourd'hui, avec l'augmentation du prix des pates dont se nourrissent les musiciens, et le glissement monétaire inflationniste ca _devrait_ être dans les 15, 20 euros maxi).

Le CD est arrivé. On nous a expliqué que c'était génial, parce que bien moins cher à fabriquer et que donc le prix la musique allait baisser. Bon, ce ne fut pas flagrant. Par contre, on pouvait acheter d'occase : autant un vinyle s'abimait, autant un CD restait écoutable sans souci, même d'occase. Il y avait des tas de magasins qui fournissaient cette prestation. Comme j'étais un peu moins fauché, parce que un peu plus vieux, j'achetais certains CD neufs, et d'autres d'occase. Il m'arrivaient aussi d'en copier, mais moins parce que dans le même temps je trouvais qu'il y avait moins de musique qui me plaisait. De toute façon, ceux que je copiais je ne les auraient jamais achetés. Plus rarement, je copiais, et comme au final j'avais la surprise de découvrir que je trouvais ca vraiment bien, j'achetais l'original. J'étais passé du stade de "pirate" à celui de pick pocket : question de volume.

Aujourd'hui, sans être millionnaire, j'ai de quoi acheter ma musique. Pas plus tard que la semaine dernière sur l'ITS, deux albums. A peine moins chers que dans le commerce, et puis il faut que je les grave, et que j'imprime et que je massicote le livret. A peu de choses près, ca me coute le prix de l'album physique. Mais bon, j'ai envie d'écouter un morceau, 30 secondes après je l'ai. Et je le trouve surtout, souvent. Car à part dans certains magasins spécialisés, ce que j'écoute n'est pas spécialement trouvable dans l'hyper du coin. Parce que Monsieur Homme de couleur a inondé de ses daubes télévisuelles le marché, promo niagaresque à l'appui, et que il parait qu'il n'y a plus que ca qui se vend, dixit les hypers. Monsieur Homme de couleur m'explique que si je copie un disque d'un pote, ou que je le charge sur le net, je tue la création musicale. Enfin, la sienne. Mais la sienne, je ne la copie pas. Et comme je ne "pirate" pas les artistes qui me plaisent vraiment (ceux dont j'achète ou vais acheter les disques)  je me demande bien pourquoi je paie des taxes (donc obligatoires) qui vont dans la poche de Monsieur Homme de couleur.

Ah, il parait que c'est pour ceux qui sont moins honnêtes que moi. Donc je dois aussi payer pour rembourser les braquages de banque, les erreurs judiciaires etc. Ah mais il parait que c'est déjà le cas. Oui, mais au moins on ne me prend pas directement pour un con : on a au moins la décence de me le cacher, de le "noyer" dans autre chose : on ne m'explique pas que c'est "normal" et que j'ai juste à fermer ma gueule. Et on m'explique que le prix des places de concert à 50 , 60 , 70 euros c'est normal aussi. Si j'étais père de famille, avec deux gamins, les sorties au concert à 4, avec le resto ou le mac do après prendrait l'apparence du budget d'un état africain moyen, mais c'est pareil : c'est à cause du piratage. On a le droit d'être fan, mais il vaut mieux être friqué.

Bah moi, *si j'étais ado aujourd'hui*, avec les outils a ma disposition, je crois que je serais un peu "pirate" aussi. Par la force des choses et de mon porte monnaie, et puis parce que je suis un peu humain aussi : je peux, je fais. Allez trouver facilement, par exemple, un magasin qui vend des CD d'occase. Essayez de partager dans le cadre d'un "cercle d'amis" (je sais, ca aussi c'est interdit, mais bon, cessons d'être faux cul) un album acheté sur le net. Et à 15 ans, trouvez 60 euros pour filer au concert. Si c'est sans souci, on ne fait pas partie du même monde. Même ce que je paie, on m'emmerde pour l'utiliser "normalement". Les cassettes de l'Amok n'ont pas remis en cause le marché du disque des années 80, que je sache. Résultat : si je ne veux pas être emmerdé, le mieux est de puiser à droite et à gauche. Pas de DRM, et un choix délirant. Je serais con, vraiment con de ne pas le faire. Je sais, c'est mal : je pourrais aussi vivre sans musique en attendant d'avoir de l'argent. Mais si je suis ado, je suis con : c'est la normalité. Comme l'Amok a son époque je préfèrerais surement avoir l'original. Mais comme lui, à part si je suis vendeur de shit avec un bon revenu, je peux pas.

A un peu plus de 40 ans, j'ai donc traversé 3 phases : pirate, pick pocket, et maintenant je suis le baisé du lot. Finalement, il y a de bons côtés dans les 3.

Par contre, en réfléchissant, je crois que je suis resté un peu pirate : je viens de lire un livre que l'on m'a prêté.


----------



## Chang (14 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tartine interessante



Je me retrouve pas mal dans ce que tu ecris et je pense que la plupart des gens auront la meme impression au moins pour la periode adolescente.

Neanmoins, pour ce qui est de la musique, je me pose toujours cette question, qui va en faire dresser plus d'un cheveux sur la tete (enfin a ceux qui en ont encore ):

- Comment peut-on justifier que pour une question d'argent je (pas forcement moi hein ... ) ne puisse pas avoir acces a l'ecoute d'un CD, a la contemplation d'un tableau etc etc ... 

Je ne parle que pour l'art sous toute ses formes (on pourrait en parler pour la bouffe mais la n'est pas le sujet). 
Je ne sais pas comment l'expliquer mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi quelqu'un qui n'a pas de sous ne puisse pas avoir acces a la culture. 
Je n'ai pas de solution (les musees gratuits un jour par mois c deja ca ...) pour la musique, je ne sais pas comment faire, mais je trouve ca tres injuste.

Comme Amok j'ai pirate a foison, maintenant j'achete la tres tres grande majorite de ce que j'ecoute. D'abord parce que je sais d'avantage ce que je veux, et aussi parce que maintenant je peux me le permettre et jen profite et je suis content de donner a bouffer a l'artiste qui me fait plaisir.

Mais le gars qui galere, mince quoi, pourquoi il aurait pas le droit a de la musique aussi ? 
Pas realisable simplement, j'arrive meme pas a formuler concretement cette question ... mais je trouve tout ca tres frustrant ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Parce que Monsieur Homme de couleur a inondé de ses daubes télévisuelles le marché, promo niagaresque à l'appui, et que il parait qu'il n'y a plus que ca qui se vend, dixit les hypers. Monsieur Homme de couleur m'explique que si je copie un disque d'un pote, ou que je le charge sur le net, je tue la création musicale.



Mais de quoi tu parles là


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Avril 2008)

De Pascal et de sa négritude universelle.


----------



## kasarus (14 Avril 2008)

Il y a pire:
le cas d'un ami proche:
Il a les moyens (personnels avec son argent pas celui de ses parents;..)) de payer sa musique mais il ne le fait pas car il n'a pas de CB et ses parents lui interdisent d'acheter de la musique sur le Net, et comme il n'a pas des goûts d'hyper comme dit amok  , ça pose quelques problèmes.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Il y a pire:
> le cas d'un ami proche:
> Il a les moyens (personnels avec son argent pas celui de ses parents;..)) de payer sa musique mais il ne le fait pas car il n'a pas de CB et ses parents lui interdisent d'acheter de la musique sur le Net, et comme il n'a pas des goûts d'hyper comme dit alèm  , ça pose quelques problèmes.....


Monsieur Amok, 

Y'a le nioube du dessus qui vous confond avec le gros Alèm. Pour info. 



Ed.


----------



## kasarus (14 Avril 2008)

Mille sabords...
Damned, je suis repéré.:rateau:


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Surtout, n'essaye pas de réfléchir.


Je vais y penser.



Amok a dit:


> Encore un fil pas évident.


donc intéressant !

je me rappelle des vinyles ou cd pirates aux qualités de son plus que douteuses mais qui valaient bien plus chers que les albums légaux, une vraie fortune.
ils étaient disponibles chez le vendeur/copain du coin qui tout excité d'avoir trouvé te les montrais avec des mouvements compulsifs d'un gamin.
Je dois avoir encore quelques CD qui traînent des sisters en concert dans je ne sais plus quelle ville de germania.

la plupart du temps c'était des concerts, avec de temps en temps la complicité du preneur de son, qui pour de bon le prenais le son 

Donc à l'époque les pirates étaient chers et rares, mais ils étaient indispensables, au même titre que les maxi-vinyls transparents de DM en série limité importés et les tee shirt (n'ayons pas honte de notre passé  )

le terme pirate a changé aujourd'hui:
De part son étendue, les personnes qui aujourd'hui piratent sont légions, le problème actuel est  l'évolution de la proportion, aller sur google et taper portishead third torrent est la porté de n'importe quel "internaute". quand avant c'était restreint a l'échelle des amis.
D'autre part la qualité du piratage aussi à changé:
une cassette copie d'un cassette copie, cela finissait vite par aboutir a une vraie daube, suffisante pour pousser le fan à acheter l'original, aujourd'hui les fichiers informatiques ne perdent rien en qualité, copies après copies, l'original se multiplie à l'infini.

Aujourd'hui cette dite proportion risque à long terme de menacer la création, de la même manière qu'une sur-consommation risque de tarir la source.

l'on passe de vols à un pillage, c'est peut être là le problème.

bon appétit


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

La musique, globalement, est trop chère. Point.

Pour les nouveautés, entre 10 et 15 euros pour un album et 40 à 60 pour un concert, il ne faut pas s'étonner que les gamins la pompent.

Ca ne justifie rien, ca explique.


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Mais de quoi tu parles là




De rien, de rien : rendors toi !


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2008)

N'empêche que je reste convaincu que, quelque soit le support, un album musical ne s'arrête pas au contenu audible, mais s'étend à "l'artwork" qui l'accompagne, le livret.

Rien que pour ça, l'achat sur un support physique m'est indispensable quand j'aime.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> De rien, de rien : rendors toi !



On est plusieurs a avoir lut ce texte de malade, et l'on se demandait si il y avait possibilité de t'aider au moins en comprenant.


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> On est plusieurs a avoir lut ce texte de malade, et l'on se demandait si il y avait possibilité de t'aider au moins en comprenant.



Le fait que tu ne l'ais pas compris m'aide déjà beaucoup !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le fait que tu ne l'ais pas compris m'aide déjà beaucoup !!!



Prix d'amis forum : 50  de l'heure. Ou sinon pour les chats privés y'a skype.


----------



## kisbizz (14 Avril 2008)

dommage que on ne peut pas coller YouTube dans la bibliothèque musique sur  itunes


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

On revient au sujet.


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> N'empêche que je reste convaincu que, quelque soit le support, un album musical ne s'arrête pas au contenu audible, mais s'étend à "l'artwork" qui l'accompagne, le livret.
> 
> Rien que pour ça, l'achat sur un support physique m'est indispensable quand j'aime.



Figures toi que j'ai eu cette discussion avec un copain de boulot qui n'écoute que de la 'oi et du punk, il ne peux pas acheter un album sur itunes, cela lui est impossible, il a besoin comme toi, quoi que besoin n'est peut être pas le terme approprié, disons qu'il considère l'album comme un tout.

maintenant transposons cela au monde de maintenant:
si j'ai un album acheté via itunes, avec options de visualiser les paroles en différentes langues en même temps, ainsi qu'une ou deux interviews, voir un fil rss associé automatiquement qui m'informe sur le groupe ou l'album, le support physique n'a plus besoin d'exister dans ce cas.


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> dommage que on ne peut pas coller YouTube dans la bibliothèque musique sur  itunes



tu peux le faire via tubetv, mais la qualité des vidéos de you tube m'a toujours dérangé.


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> N'empêche que je reste convaincu que, quelque soit le support, un album musical ne s'arrête pas au contenu audible, mais s'étend à "l'artwork" qui l'accompagne, le livret.
> 
> Rien que pour ça, l'achat sur un support physique m'est indispensable quand j'aime.



Pourtant, il semble bien parti pour disparaitre, ce support physique. Alors ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2008)

J'ai fait quelques achats sur l'ITMS avec le livret "électronique". C'est bien, mais ne remplace pas le livret papier (pour moi bien entendu).

Mais parce que je ne dois pas être totalement de cette génération du tout électronique.
Mes enfants ne se poseront sans doutes même pas la question.

Edith : Ouaip l'Amok. Mais je sais pas toi, mais un bouquin électronique, moi je suis incapable de le lire. La lecture sur écran se limite à une lecture rapide en général.

Quand je tombe sur quelque chose de très intéressant, j'ai l'impression de devoir me concentrer 2 fois plus que si j'avais la même chose à lire, sur un papier.

Et puis j'en reviens un peu à la même chose : cette notion du toucher, de contact avec l'objet.

La même chose qui fait que je vais préférer un violon, un piano qui vibre, que de la musique électronique, non palpable.


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Mes enfants ne se poseront sans doutes même pas la question.



Il est là le problème : pourquoi payer pour un produit qui ne va pas se distinguer de sa copie, gratuite et très facilement trouvable ?



Bassman a dit:


> Edith : Ouaip l'Amok. Mais je sais pas toi, mais un bouquin électronique, moi je suis incapable de le lire. La lecture sur écran se limite à une lecture rapide en général.



Pareil : c'est ce dont je parlais dans mon premier post : achat + gravure + impression du livret + temps de massicot = bénéfice net zéro à l'achat en ligne / achat magasin, si ce n'est le fait de l'avoir "tout de suite".
L'achat en ligne est donc encore trop cher par rapport a la prestation.


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> J'ai fait quelques achats sur l'ITMS avec le livret "électronique". C'est bien, mais ne remplace pas le livret papier (pour moi bien entendu).
> 
> Mais parce que je ne dois pas être totalement de cette génération du tout électronique.
> Mes enfants ne se poseront sans doutes même pas la question.
> ...


Exact, j'ai acheté l'album de Gahan, et ce ficher pdf :mouais: 
la lecture pdf c'est bien pour des revues techniques, des normes, tu peux faire une recherche par mots, très utile, et cela évite d'imprimer du papier, par contre lire un livre, pour le plaisir de lire un livre, là oui, le papier est indispensable, car l'expérience est liée au plaisir de toucher, sentir, tenir et lire.

mais à plus ou moins long terme, le livre fera comme la musique, dans une moindre échelle, mais c'est inéluctable.


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

Plus globalement, ce qui est gonflant est la désagréable impression d'en avoir de moins en moins pour de plus en plus cher.
10 euros pour un album en ligne, ce n'est pas faire ce qu'il faut pour lutter contre le piratage : c'est simplement fournir une prestation supplémentaire permise par la technique, et qui ouvre (du moins c'est un espoir pour les éditeurs) un nouveau marché.

Mais 10 euros pour laisser au "client" le fait de s'occuper de tout ce qui est industriel (gravure, impression du livret), les éditeurs zappant au passage les problèmes de distribution, de stockage, d'invendus, et nous expliquant dans le même temps que ce n'est pas pour ca que le disque doit être moins cher parce qu'on paye les artistes, c'est du foutage de gueule.

Surtout quand dans le même temps les mêmes éditeurs font pression pour la mise en place d'une taxe supplémentaire.

Qu'il y ait un problème, soit, qu'il soit grave, probablement. Mais au lieu d'essayer de vraiment trouver des solutions au problème connu (le coût), ils nous la jouent un peu trop "ce qu'on veut, c'est que ca nous coute de moins en moins cher à produire, et que les prix restent les mêmes pour le consommateur, voir même qu'ils augmentent : ces sales momes n'ont qu'a se demerder pour trouver la tune". Si c'est une démarche compréhensible venant d'une société privée (qui dans le même temps essaie de tuer à peu près tous les labels moins importants et fout à la porte les artistes considérés comme "pas assez rentables"), qu'elle ne vienne pas à en appeler ensuite à l'état pour défendre ses comptes en banque par une multiplication de taxes, et couvrir sa démarche commerciale douteuse : qu'elle se démerde seule avec ses erreurs. Quand je vois Pascal N..... venir jouer les martyrs et justifier que "le problème, c'est les autres", j'en ai des haut le coeur. Ce mec n'a vraiment aucun amour propre.

Si mes souvenirs sont exacts, les chiffres de l'année passée étaient révélateurs* : oui, globalement il se vendait moins de disques. Mais le global ne montrait pas que derrière cette réalité, les petits labels s'en sortaient plutôt pas mal du tout (et pour certains avec augmentation du volume de vente, étrangement), et que les grosses maisons de disques étaient quasiment les seules à pâtir _vraiment_ de cette baisse (mais comme elles représentaient le volume le plus important, à l'arrivée le chiffre de la chute semblait impressionnant).
Vous savez ce qui est sorti de chez Universal, l'année dernière ? Et si cette baisse de vente, argument de base du fléau du piratage, était avant tout du fait que les gens n'ont pas tous envie de débourser pour de la daube ?


* D'ailleurs, j'aimerais aussi savoir derrière le X% de vente en moins, quel est le chiffre des ventes tout court.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pareil : c'est ce dont je parlais dans mon premier post : achat + gravure + impression du livret + temps de massicot = bénéfice net zéro à l'achat en ligne / achat magasin, si ce n'est le fait de l'avoir "tout de suite".
> L'achat en ligne est donc encore trop cher par rapport a la prestation.



Je n'imprime même plus les pochettes, juste indiquer le titre de l'album (et l'auteur) au marqueur et c'est bon. Et c'est même de plus en plus rare quand je grave, j'écoute la musique en direct sur la chaîne hifi.

Pour ce qui est du prix, je suis d'accord, je me souviens de la première présentation d'un lecteur CD philips au JT de la RTBF et quand le journaliste a demandé le prix (15 euros, deux fois plus que le 33 tours), le commercial a déclaré que les prix allaient baissés quand les coûts seraient amortis. On a bien vu que non, et c'est pas le DVD en supplément avec un clip vidéo ou un extrait de concert qui vont faire passer la pilule. 

Sinon je me souviens aussi d'une époque ou 1 CD sur quatre que j'achetais avaient des défauts de fabrication, bon, je pouvais les rapporter mais quand même... Vive l'ITS.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> le support physique n'a plus besoin d'exister dans ce cas.



C'est d'ailleurs ce que pense Steve : Airbook = plus de support. Itunes seul moyen d'avoir de la musique. Étape suivante : suppression des supports dvd/cd. Objectif = obligation de passer par internet pour acquérir de la musique, un film etc. On en est encore loin mais on y viendra.


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> Exact, j'ai acheté l'album de Gahan, et ce ficher pdf :mouais:
> la lecture pdf c'est bien pour des revues techniques, des normes, tu peux faire une recherche par mots, très utile, et cela évite d'imprimer du papier, par contre lire un livre, pour le plaisir de lire un livre, là oui, le papier est indispensable, car l'expérience est liée au plaisir de toucher, sentir, tenir et lire.
> 
> mais à plus ou moins long terme, le livre fera comme la musique, dans une moindre échelle, mais c'est inéluctable.



Comment ça ?
Une partie des livres n'existeront plus. Les livres scientifiques, notamment.
Mais le dernier polar que je suis en train de lire, si. Et tous ses confrères. Et les livres d'art, de photos, etc.
Pas parce que la majorité des gens mouille rien qu'à l'idée de toucher du papier, cette expérience romantique-là ne touche que peu de monde.
Mais parce qu'il n'est pas très pratique de lire un roman en pdf quand on est couché sur le dos dans son pieu, en tenant l'imac 24" à bout de bras.
Ou debout dans le métro.
Ou allongé dans un hamac.

Alors que s'allonger dans un hamac pour bouquiner, (sachant que plus de 80% des gens ne lisent de vrais livres que pendant leurs vacances) en se carrant dans les oreilles de la musique en mp3, ça oui !

En ce moment même, je suis en train de télécharger un album d'un groupe que j'aime beaucoup. Et à qui je donnerai sans problème ma dime si j'en avais l'occasion. Las, ce disque, qui n'est pas très vieux, n'est plus distribué par la major qui avait signé le groupe. En attendant de le trouver un jour dans un magasin d'occase (j'aime beaucoup le livret de cet album) il sera hébergé en mp3 256kbps. Toujours mieux que rien.
D'ailleurs, dans le même temps, si je regarde mon logiciel de pire tout pire, je suis en train de distribuer d'autres ressources de ce type.
Dont l'avant dernier album de mon camarade G. Alc. Car lui aussi s'est fait virer de chez sa major pour manque de rentabilité, et son petit distributeur actuel ne re-pressera la galette, épuisée pour cause de tirage lilliputien.
Il est bien content, mon camarade, que je distribue sa musique. Il préfèrerait que ça lui rapporte un peu, mais à tout prendre, il fait contre mauvaise fortune bon c&#339;ur, en se disant qu'une partie de ceux avec qui je partage son avant-dernière création achèteront la prochaine. Ou iront le voir en concert.

C'est une utilisation marginale du pire-tout-pire ? Non. La plupart des sites d'échanges spécialisés fonctionnent avec des gens comme moi. Et je ne parle même pas des sites de partage de films. D'autres l'ont fait pas loin d'ici, d'ailleurs. 
Beaucoup d'utilisateurs téléchargent la grande daube universelle. Certes. Mais la grande daube universelle n'a aucune valeur artistique, il est donc normal que les mécanismes du marché de l'art la ramène à un niveau de rémunération qui correspond à son niveau artistique.

Les autres, les bons, ils s'en tireront. Ils construiront leur propre modèle économique. Quant à Pascal Homme-de-Couleur, il rentrera à sa maison, les poches pleines de cash, ou bien sera lynché par la révolution.
Qu'importe, après tout. Les majors sont déjà mortes. Il n'y a plus qu'elles pour l'ignorer encore.


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Monsieur Amok,
> 
> Y'a le nioube du dessus qui vous confond avec le gros Alèm. Pour info.
> 
> ...



il vaut mieux être gros qu'avoir une coiffure de balai à chiottes !! 

ou que d'être irrémédiablement vieux !  (quoique, c'est un métier d'avenir ! )

alèm qui achète des disques vynils et Cds pas dispos en France et se sert aussi dans le vivier eds fichiers comprimés des grosses industries.

mon pote Fantazio : un unique CD sorti, près de 15 ans de vie musicale riche et rempliequi le fait manger et vivre et jamais exactement le même set chaque soir mais bon, ok, il est fou


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> il vaut mieux être gros qu'avoir une coiffure de balai à chiottes !!



Encore faut-il pouvoir, face de squonce ! C'est pas avec ton toit de chaume d'après tempête que tu vas pouvoir te déguiser en Hôtel Grill Campanile à la prochaine AES !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> il vaut mieux être gros qu'avoir une coiffure de balai à chiottes !!
> 
> ou que d'être irrémédiablement vieux !  (quoique, c'est un métier d'avenir ! )
> 
> ...





Amok a dit:


> Encore faut-il pouvoir, face de squonce ! C'est pas avec ton toit de chaume d'après tempête que tu vas pouvoir te déguiser en Hôtel Grill Campanile à la prochaine AES !!!! :rateau:



Quelle magnifique répartie! Décidément, tu es comme le bon vin.  


Il y a quelques jours, alors que j'interpellais un auditoire fasciné au sujet de la construction improbable de l'équilibre du marché de CD's en situation d'information parfaite, un étudiant m'interrompt. 

_"Mais, monsieur, on n'achète pas de CD"
_

:mouais: :hein: 

_"Et des DVD's, vous achetez des DVD's"
_


Bon, va falloir que je me renouvelle vu qu'avec le gros, je dois être un des derniers acheteurs de CD's en France.


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Encore faut-il pouvoir, face de squonce ! C'est pas avec ton toit de chaume d'après tempête que tu vas pouvoir te déguiser en Hôtel Grill Campanile à la prochaine AES !!!! :rateau:



tu réponds outré alors qu'en fait l'outrance capillaristique visait le picard qui te sert de cure-dents et d'autre chose que la politesse m'interdit de citer ici : Ed-deuch'blède&#8230; 

ceci dit, tu disais des choses intéressantes, continue !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu réponds outré alors qu'en fait l'outrance capillaristique visait le picard qui te sert de cure-dents et d'autre chose que la politesse m'interdit de citer ici : Ed-deuch'blède&#8230;
> 
> ceci dit, tu disais des choses intéressantes, continue !


Ah mais ça ne change rien. 
Tu ne peux pas, point.


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ah mais ça ne change rien.
> Tu ne peux pas, point.



acheter tes disques ? heureusement tiens 

même pas je les téléchargerais !


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, va falloir que je me renouvelle vu qu'avec le gros, je dois être un des derniers acheteurs de CD's en France.




Vous êtes les derniers en France tout court, point !


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, va falloir que je me renouvelle vu qu'avec le gros, je dois être un des derniers acheteurs de CD's en France.



Mais non, mais non : j'en achète plein ! On est au moins 2


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dont l'avant dernier album de mon camarade G. Alc. Car lui aussi s'est fait virer de chez sa major pour manque de rentabilité, et son petit distributeur actuel ne re-pressera la galette, épuisée pour cause de tirage lilliputien.



Même de lui, j'en acheté !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Comment ça ?
> Une partie des livres n'existeront plus. Les livres scientifiques, notamment.
> Mais le dernier polar que je suis en train de lire, si. Et tous ses confrères. Et les livres d'art, de photos, etc.
> Pas parce que la majorité des gens mouille rien qu'à l'idée de toucher du papier, cette expérience romantique-là ne touche que peu de monde.
> ...


et les ebooks sensés être "étudiés pour"  c'est guere mieux. Testé et pas convaincu 
( par contre il y a des atouts   capacité de stockage , transfert frais d'édition en baisse  etc)
Mais à utiliser sur une durée dépassant le quart d'heure 30 mns  ...bof bof.




> Alors que s'allonger dans un hamac pour bouquiner, (sachant que plus de 80% des gens ne lisent de vrais livres que pendant leurs vacances) en se carrant dans les oreilles de la musique en mp3, ça oui !


avec un petit verre ....


> Qu'importe, après tout. Les majors sont déjà mortes. Il n'y a plus qu'elles pour l'ignorer encore.


Pas sûr.
Au minimum engluées dans des modèles et stratégies dépassées. Il leur faudra changer ou comme tu dis disparaitre.
Et ca commence à bouger de ce coté ( surtout dans l'univers anglosaxon) Certains voyent fort bien que la distribution dématerialisée ( la légale ou l'autre plus sauvage) est incontournable et sera le biais principal. Et s'adaptent . Il y a eu des virages à 180° dans le domaine passant de "_sus à l'énemi diabolique "_ à _ " profitons en_" ( accords  de distribution et/ou leur propre entité de distribution).

Et ceci ne se limite pas qu'au son , mais aussi films , photos , l'édition de livres, ou même "arts plastiques" ( voir les changements  de gestion des musées  par exemple, certains  gerés comme des entreprises avec image de marque, export import voire dans quelques cas des "succursales" etc, De Guggenheim au Louvre) .

Et ne pas oublier que ces "produits" sont à part, par l'aspect que en France on appelle "culturels" et qu'ailleurs on qualifie d'"entertainment"; avec d'étranges rapports entre les gestionnaires ( but = profit) et les "artistiques" ( DA, Directeurs de collections , voire consevateurs de Musée etc ) qui naviguent entre contraintes imposées par les gestionnaires et "défense de la création" ( il en reste qui se battent de ce coté là dans ces structures  y compris les majors, c'est difficile mais y en a)

Ce qui à long terme obligera à un réexamen radical  des  rapports entre "marché " et création artistique.
Rien de nouveau mais là ca coince, et je ne suis pas optimiste.


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Encore faut-il pouvoir, face de squonce ! C'est pas avec ton toit de chaume d'après tempête que tu vas pouvoir te déguiser en Hôtel Grill Campanile à la prochaine AES !!!! :rateau:



Tu voulais sans doutes parler de Courtepaille (Comme le nom lui va si bien à notre Alèm )


----------



## divoli (15 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> N'empêche que je reste convaincu que, quelque soit le support, un album musical ne s'arrête pas au contenu audible, mais s'étend à "l'artwork" qui l'accompagne, le livret.
> 
> Rien que pour ça, l'achat sur un support physique m'est indispensable quand j'aime.



Je réagis aussi comme ça. Bien qu'au fil des années, le nombre de CD commence à sérieusement à augmenter.

Mais bon, force est de constater que de nos jours, la tendance est de posséder le plus possible de morceaux sur un minimum de place, et de pouvoir gérer ces morceaux très facilement. 

Ce n'est pas rare de voir des personnes posséder 4000 ou 5000 morceaux dans leur iPod ou sur leur DD (je ne dis pas qu'elles écoutent tout, hein, il y a une part de psychologie). Mais avoir l'équivalent sur CD, cela devient très difficile, ne serait-ce que pour des problèmes de stockage.

Ceci dit, que ces accès sur support numérique facilitent grandement le piratage, c'est certain. Mais personne n'a trouvé de réelles solutions pour arrêter le phénomène.


----------



## NED (15 Avril 2008)

Dans mon pays on dit pirates ??? = TIPIAK !!!


----------



## kone (15 Avril 2008)

Je tiens à présenter mes excuses:
Je voulais parler de ce qui me semblait etre un exces de langage ( en effet, un gamin de 15 ans face à son ordi, ne me semble pas comparable à un bandit armé). Et j'ai créé, bien malgré moi, un sujet sur le fond. Si j'avais su, j'aurai parlé dans la zone prémodérée.
Mais tant pis. Cela dit, les développements du sujet me rassurent car ils prouvent que sans terminologie précise, on peut développer ses idées à l'envie, sans faire avancer quoi que ce soit.
Pardonnez moi, d'avoir lancer ce sujet ici.


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2008)

non mais t'excuses pas hein&#8230;


----------



## kone (15 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non mais t'excuses pas hein&#8230;



Ben, si : c'est devenu un sujet chaud, et c'était pas mon objectif. Ca me chagrine pas que le sujet soit parti sur quelque chose qui interesse plus les autres, c'est le jeu. Mais je pensai pas que ce serait un sujet si inflammable, d'ou mes excuses.

PS: Full disclosure j'ai été stagiaire juriste dans une société d'édition phono/musicale, et j'ai participé au lancement d'un label. Aujourd'hui ce n'est plus mon centre d'intéret principal.


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2008)

ah bah non, faut pas avoir peur du feu, ya des pompiers ici&#8230; avec des grosses lances; de l'air liquide et des déambulateurs&#8230;


----------



## kone (15 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> avec des grosses lances;


Vantard


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2008)

kone a dit:


> Vantard



ah non, je parlais d'Amok moi moi j'suis comme Web'O, j'ai un extincteur !


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2008)

kone a dit:


> ...terminologie précise, on peut développer ses idées à l'envie, sans faire avancer quoi que ce soit.
> Pardonnez moi, d'avoir lancer ce sujet ici.


Je le trouve très bien ton sujet


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah non, je parlais d'Amok moi&#8230; moi j'suis comme Web'O, j'ai un extincteur !



D'où le surnom "courtepaille" 

CQFD


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2008)

Je suis un gros consommateur de musique (plus de 1800 CD achetés depuis 1984).
J'aime le support. Pas uniquement pour le livret, bien que cela joue un rôle, mais aussi pour la qualité du son.
Parce qu'on dira ce qu'on voudra mais un mp3 ou un AAC sur une bonne chaîne ça reste désespérément plat.
Comme dit plus haut, il m'arrive de charger des albums d'artistes que je ne connais pas.
Si j'aime, j'achète.
Sinon, je laisse dans un coin ou j'efface.
On parlait aussi de ces CD pirates que l'on trouvait chez certains revendeurs (je me souviens d'un mec au Puces de St Ouen qui avait des super pirates de Bowie).
Pour moi, le P2P est surtout le moyen d'avoir accès à des lives qui ne sortiront jamais officiellement ou des disques jamais réédités, même en cherchant bien (j'ai attendu 5 ans la réédition d'un vieux Roy Buchanan que j'ai fini par faire venir des US par un disquaire inconnu au bataillon).
Alors oui, parler de piratage me dérange. Surtout que les 3/4 de la musique chargée par les "pirates" n'aurait de toutes façons pas été achetée par ces mêmes personnes. Parce que franchement, vous en achèteriez vous un album de la Star'Ac'?


----------



## Melounette (17 Avril 2008)

Bon je me suis fait un p'tit picnic moquette, j'ai pioché des trucs chez un peu tout le monde.


l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais il serait temps que les musiciens comprennent que le modèle économique qui leur permettait de faire de l'argent non pas en vendant leur musique, mais en vendant le support sur laquelle elle était enregistrée, est mort. Et qu'il faut qu'ils trouvent autre chose pour gagner de l'argent.


Comme quoi ? Une campagne à la Cindy Sanders ? Merci bien. Non, mais parce que c'est ça que les gens attendent, hein...



> Vendre un support avec une plus-value artistique, se vendre en train de jouer leur musique, tout ça...
> Et s'ils ne savent faire "que ça", qu'ils trouvent des gens qui sauront faire "autre chose" avec leur musique pour gagner de l'argent.


Mais ouais mais c'est leur métier. Parce que la musique, ça reste un métier qui prend beaucoup plus de temps que d'écrire et enregistrer un album. Ca, c'est comme la valeur du travail qui se perd. 'fin bref...



> Moi aussi, pendant longtemps, je n'ai su faire qu'une chose : produire des idées et écrire ce que je produisais.
> Quand je me suis mis à crever la dalle, j'ai appris à trouver un moyen de vendre ces idées.
> En matière de propriété intellectuelle et de vol de cette propriété, je fais partie du lumprenprolétariat. A côté de moi, l'intermittent c'est un roi. Alors qu'on ne me la ramène pas. Ou qu'on m'explique au nom de quoi il faudrait que les gens comme moi doivent se casser le cul à faire autre chose que leur métier pour vivre, pendant que les autres producteurs de "propriété intellectuelle" devraient pouvoir ne pas avoir à bouger le petit doigt pour vivre de leurs idées.


Aaaah voilà ! C'est marrant, je connais quelqu'un d'autre qui m'a tenu le même genre de discours.  Donc, parce que toi, tu as changé de métier pour manger, il faudrait que tout le monde fasse pareil et laisse tomber ses convictions, son "art", son métier, et tout le monde dans le même panier, allez hop. Tu te sentirais mieux, c'est ça ? Et l'art, ça deviendrait quoi ? Un hobby du samedi, enfin quand y a pas les gosses. Génial.:rateau: Moi j'dis, j'ai hâte de voir ce que deviens la création après ça. Ah mais tant qu'on aura les stars qui arrivent  à nous faire fantasmer, ça ira, hein..Pis bon, ils trouveront toujours des Cindy Sanders pour nous exciter le bulbe quelques semaines.
Je fais p'têt un affreux raccourci, mais j'ai fait un choix de vie où à 50 % je fais ce que j'ai envie, et à 50% je gagne ma vie...enfin je paie mes pâtes et le placard où je vis. Je ne me plains pas, et je vais pas reprocher non plus à Portishead de ne pas faire comme moi. Je peux comprendre qu'un artiste ait besoin de ne faire que "ça" et qu'il espère en vivre de "ça".
Et pis je veux bien qu'on se mette côte à côte pour voir qui est "le roi". M'est d'avis que la couronne t'ira très bien.




Amok a dit:


> Ah, il parait que c'est pour ceux qui sont moins honnêtes que moi. Donc je dois aussi payer pour rembourser les braquages de banque, les erreurs judiciaires etc. Ah mais il parait que c'est déjà le cas. Oui, mais au moins on ne me prend pas directement pour un con : on a au moins la décence de me le cacher, de le "noyer" dans autre chose : on ne m'explique pas que c'est "normal" et que j'ai juste à fermer ma gueule. Et on m'explique que le prix des places de concert à 50 , 60 , 70 euros c'est normal aussi. Si j'étais père de famille, avec deux gamins, les sorties au concert à 4, avec le resto ou le mac do après prendrait l'apparence du budget d'un état africain moyen, mais c'est pareil : c'est à cause du piratage. On a le droit d'être fan, mais il vaut mieux être friqué.


Alors si je puis me permettre de nuancer cet partie-ci, dans un concert, il n'y pas que des artistes, mais des gens qui travaillent avec leurs mimines pour que le concert il déchire. Et pour ces gens-là, le coût de la vie a terriblement augmenté, un p'tit peu leur salaire donc, comme tout le monde. Maintenant, ça n'enlève rien à ce que tu as dit sur Monsieur Hommedecouleur. Et ouais, sur le prix du billet, c'est certainement lui qui s'en met le plus plein les fouilles. Maintenant, je veux bien t'indiquer des spectacles et des concerts pour enfants ou pas, 5 à 10 fois moins chers, qui sont très très bien. Certes, c'est pas des gens connus...arf....bah il te reste Cindy Sanders.



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Alors oui, parler de piratage me dérange. Surtout que les 3/4 de la musique chargée par les "pirates" n'aurait de toutes façons pas été achetée par ces mêmes personnes. Parce que franchement, vous en achèteriez vous un album de la Star'Ac'?


Bah sur le forum Macgé, t'en trouveras peu forcément. De manière plus générale, t'en auras plus. Parce qu'on leur propose peu de choses différentes de ça. Ou parce que la culture ne fait plus vendre, je ne sais pas.

Sinon, je n'ai aucune idée pour remplacer le mot pirate. Sauf peut-être en inversant. Ceux qu'on appellerait pirates, ça serait les grandes majors.


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Tu te sentirais mieux, c'est ça ? Et l'art, ça deviendrait quoi ? Un hobby du samedi, enfin quand y a pas les gosses. Génial.:rateau: Moi j'dis, j'ai hâte de voir ce que deviens la création après ça.



il me semble pourtant qu'à propos de l'écrieur et la création  qu'il en fait aussi en quelque sorte et qu'il vit avec une artiste peintre (et plus si affinités). Je veux bien que tu sois assise sur ton statut d'intermittent et si besoin on viendra si assoir avec toi mais ne va pas croire que la création se pratique d'une seule manière.

Je le redis, la plupart de mes amis musiciens (qui en vivent et en crèvent, exceptés Tété et Anis qui en vivent) vivent pour les concerts et par les concerts (Tété et Anis aussi d'ailleurs). Le reste, c'est du cinéma qu'ils jouent pour leurs maisons de disques (Tété fait des tournées avec des amis à lui et n'hésite pas à pousser ses potos sur scène au premier plan, "le petit dernier")

effectivement, je parle d'une économie souterraine (avec statut intermittent d'intermittent pour certains) mais ils ne vivent que de ça que par ça et c'est de la création

Après le disque, c'est un produit que tu vends et ça n'a pas deux siècles avant. T'imagines avant ? voire même il y a un siècle ? les gens allaient voir les artistes, c'était la seule occasion de les connaitre  dingue, non ?


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon je me suis fait un p'tit picnic moquette, j'ai pioché des trucs chez un peu tout le monde.
> 
> Comme quoi ? Une campagne à la Cindy Sanders ? Merci bien. Non, mais parce que c'est ça que les gens attendent, hein...



C'est tout ce que tu trouves ? Tu manques d'imagination pour une âme artistique. Une coopérative pour vendre sa musique dématérialisée, par exemple. 




> Mais ouais mais c'est leur métier. Parce que la musique, ça reste un métier qui prend beaucoup plus de temps que d'écrire et enregistrer un album. Ca, c'est comme la valeur du travail qui se perd. 'fin bref...




Excuse-moi, mais leur métier, c'est quoi ? Faire de la musique, et seulement faire de la musique ? Tu vois, ma bonne mélounette, je connais le milieu des intermittents comme ma poche, visiblement mieux que toi. Des musiciens qui ne savent faire QUE de la musique, je n'en connais pas beaucoup. Quelques fonctionnaires d'orchestre, et quelques illuminés. Tous les autres gèrent leurs cachets, se tordent le crin pour faire de la promo, voire se cassent vraiment le cul pour gérer leurs affaires, comme dans les musiques actuelles, comme on dit.
Et je me casse certainement dix fois plus le cul que toi toute la journée pour que l'art reste  une possibilité de vie  pour un grand nombre, et que ceux qui font ce choix puisse en vivre. Et je n'ai pas pour ça abandonné mon métier de chercheur. Mais pour pouvoir vivre de ça, de la mise à disposition de mes travaux au profit d'un secteur entier, il y a fallu que je rajoute à mon métier un certain nombre d'aspects dont je n'aurais pas eu à me soucier si je n'avais fait que de la recherche fondamentale. Genre : gérer de la trésorerie, des dossiers de subventions, de la paperasse et j'en passe, bref, monter une entreprise qui me permette de me payer tous les mois. Parce que c'était la seule façon pour continuer à faire mon art à moi.
Et depuis que je fais ce boulot, je suis atterré du discours d'une partie du milieu culturel, qui ne fait que s'obnubiler de ses conditions de vie, et n'arrête pas de dire que ce qu'il faudrait, c'est qu'ils n'aient pas à vendre leur art pour vivre. Heureusement qu'une autre partie a pris conscience que la culture était aussi un secteur économique, et qu'il fallait aussi le défendre en tant que tel. 
La crise que subit aujourd'hui la culture est d'abord une crise de maturité. Parce qu'une grande partie de ses acteurs sont immatures, et qu'une autre petite partie n'a rien à foutre là. 

Alors tu fais pas des raccourcis, melou. T'as juste des énormes illères.


Et pour le reste, et pour revenir dans le débat, entendre tous ces musiciens défendre le modèle qui a porté les majors, ça me rappelle ces complaintes des petits agriculteurs qui défendent la FNSEA dirigée par les grands céréaliers. Aussi cons.


----------



## Melounette (17 Avril 2008)

Pouh pouh pouh, je me suis mal faite comprendre, ou j'ai mal compris peu importe.
Je vais faire court tout de même.

Alèm>Je n'ai jamais critiqué l'art de l'écrieur. Je n'ai pas l'honneur de connaitre ce monsieur. Sinon, on est d'accord.

L'écrieur>J'ai cité Ciny Sanders (que j'ai découvert hier soir, ne jamais, jamais rallumer sa télé...jamais) parce que j'ai l'impression que quand il est demandé aux artistes de faire autre chose, dans ce qui plait, c'est pour générer du vide, du scandale, du bankable. Enfin un truc qui puisse exciter les gens qui ont des sous. Surtout en ce moment.
Pour tout le reste, je suis d'accord sur le fond, la forme, tout... D'ailleurs :


l'écrieur a dit:


> Parce qu'une grande partie de ses acteurs sont immatures, et qu'une autre petite partie n'a rien à foutre là.


On a failli me lyncher dans un débat culturel pour avoir dit exactement la même chose.
Alors mes oeillères, je me les mets ailleurs.

Edit : Na.


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2008)

tu t'exprimes trop rapidement, comme d'hab' ! commen vraie quoi !   

l'écrieur, c'est mon frère.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> L'écrieur>J'ai cité Ciny Sanders (que j'ai découvert hier soir, ne jamais, jamais rallumer sa télé...jamais) parce que j'ai l'impression que quand il est demandé aux artistes de faire autre chose, dans ce qui plait, c'est pour générer du vide, du scandale, du bankable. Enfin un truc qui puisse exciter les gens qui ont des sous. Surtout en ce moment.
> Pour tout le reste, je suis d'accord sur le fond, la forme, tout...



Cindy Sanders est une pauvre fille, naïve, avec oeillères greffées, qui se fait prendre pour une gourde par la TV histoire d'amuser les foules.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> On a failli me lyncher dans un débat culturel pour avoir dit exactement la même chose.
> Alors mes oeillères, je me les mets ailleurs.
> 
> Edit : Na.



Heu...
C'est marrant parce que quand moi je t'avais dit ça sur un autre forum, tu as quand même failli me lyncher, et maintenant tu le reprends à ton compte?
:mouais:    
Ca me rassure de voir que finalement pas mal d'intermittents et ex intermittents pensent la même chose.
Peut-être ne sont-ils pas encore assez nombreux à avoir les c.ouilles d'imposer leur modèle aux Majors (pour ne parler que de musique mais ça s'applique aussi à la littérature et au reste), parce que ce que les artistes oublient souvent c'est quand sans public ils ne sont rien, mais sans Major ont réussi à leur faire croire qu'elles sont indispensables, c'est oublier les artistes indépendants ou signés sur des petits labels qui réussissent à faire leur place parce qu'ils se sont démenés le cul pour se faire connaitre ou que leur petit label croyait en eux et les a boostés.
Alors oui ça prend du temp de lancer un artiste, mais est-ce que ce n'est pas leur boulot finalement aux Majors?
Au lieu de signer des conneries à la Cindy Sander (eh oui, vous avez bien lu, elle vient d'être signée...), les Directeurs artistiques devraient se sortir les pouces du cul puis des oreilles et vivre pour autre chose que leur compte en banque qui au final en ressortirait certainement plus intéressant.
Mais c'est la politique culturelle actuelle. Faire du rapide, du à consommer tout de suite pour s'en foutre plein les poches vite.
Ne rien prévoir, ne jamais tabler sur l'avenir. Eviter autant que possible de dénicher des gens qui ont du talent, puisqu'avec une bonne promo formatée, même ma poissonnière vendrait un disque, alors pourquoi se faire chier avec des artistes qui ont une exigence autre que de passer à la télé?


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2008)

Sinon, demain soir, c'est complet dans le Magic Mirror Place Travot à Cholet pour la sortie du nouveau disque du Santa Macairo Orkestar&#8230; _aka la sainte chorale des angelots de St-Macaire-en-Mauges&#8230;  

_


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2008)

Majors, intermittence, petits labels  , à qui profite tout ca etc 
 On en revient encore et toujours à un point central: Art et société ou Art et argent, artiste "createur éthéré" ou agent économique
Attention l'artiste n'est pas que agent économique. Mais il l'est aussi.

En gros sous cet angle là ,  il y a 2 approches : gagner sa vie et créer à coté,  ou gagner sa vie grace à son activité créatrice. Et ca a toujours été entre ces 2 extrêmes.
De manière plus ou moins masquée que ce soit Raphaél, David, Lully  Bach  ou Guitry
 je prends ce dernier comme exemple-rare- d'homme très à l'aise financierement et qui pouvait créer en loisir ( le plus marrant c'est qu'il a aussi fait du fric avec ses créations)
Et relire quelques pages de la correspondance Vincent Van Gogh avec son frère Théo est instructif.

Aujourd'hui à part quelques  pays qui ont des structures divers de soutien (  subventions, mécenat , statuts à part) l'artiste doit lutter pour vivre de son art  s'il le souhaite.
J'ai remarqué un changement là dessus. C'est en général pleinement accepté par l'artiste,  contrairement à il y a quelques années encore où on avait certaines pudeurs concernant Art et Argent,  souvent assez artificielles.
Soit il peut intégrer une structure qui s'occupera en partie de la gestion ( de contrat avec  major à emploi "culturel" ou agent )  soit il doit devenir gestionnaire,  seul ou en groupe.
En France pour l'instant c'est un "entre-deux". On se dirige vers le modèle capitaliste de marché.

Et pour revenir sur l'aspect internet. C'est un bon outil de distribution pour petite structure. Ou pour être viisible. Pour tous les arts.
C'est un atout énorme. Plus rien à voir avec les pressages ou éditions -repros  confidentiels (auto produit ou mini entitée mal distribuée)  ou  l'isolement de fait de certains plasticiens ou écrivains.

Après se pose le problème  "sortir du lot" , mais c'est une autre affaire.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> J'ai remarqué un changement là dessus. C'est en général pleinement accepté par l'artiste,  contrairement à il y a quelques années encore où on avait certaines pudeurs concernant Art et Argent,  souvent assez artificielles.
> Soit il peut intégrer une structure qui s'occupera en partie de la gestion ( de contrat avec  major à emploi "culturel" ou agent )  soit il doit devenir gestionnaire,  seul ou en groupe.
> En France pour l'instant c'est un "entre-deux". On se dirige vers le modèle capitaliste de marché.
> 
> ...



Il n'y a pas que le modèle capitaliste. Il y a aussi beaucoup de modèles alternatifs, qui se développent assez rapidement, finalement.
En Rhône-Alpes, par exemple, il y a eu un gros boulot de l'Union Régionale des SCOPs, les coopératives. Non seulement pour changer les modes de gestion des grosses embarcations du spectacle vivant, mais aussi dans les musiques dites "amplifiées" ou le jazz. Deux exemples : la plate-forme dématérialisée de vente en ligne, qui regroupe une grande partie des labels rhône-alpins (de Jarring à Hacienda, en passant par Orkhestra International et une vingtaine d'autres), plus des auto-produits. Elle sera bientôt en ligne, et c'est une vraie solution notamment au problème de trésorerie des petits labels.
Autre exemple : le FIL, la smac de St Etienne. Voulue par la municipalité précédente, il était prévue de confier la "salle de musiques actuelles" à une structure d'exploitation classique. A la surprise générale, c'est un collectif de structures, la Limace (ll LIgérienne de Musiques ACtuElles) qui a remporté la délégation de service public. La limace, c'est un regroupement d'associations et de sarl, avec des groupes, des colllectifs, des labels, et, autre originalité, une coopérative d'emploi et d'activité, qui regroupe les techniciens, mis au service de la smac et de toutes les autres structures, pour péréniser les emplois techniques. Les dirigeants ne sont pas des vieux requins. Le patron de la Scop a à peine 25 ans, les dirigeants du Fil à peine plus.
Un dernier exemple, qui me tient à c&#339;ur. Depuis plusieurs années, des belges ont construits un système d'aide à la gestion et d'aide aux projets artistiques et culturels sur un modèle coopératif : SmaRT.
SmaRT est en train de s'installer en France, sous forme d'une union de coopératives régionales. Elle proposera une gestion complète des payes des intermittents, avec un fonds de garantie de salaires, et des modules de conception de projets artistiques, pour décharger les porteurs de projet de la plupart des démarches administratives. Encore une fois, c'est un modèle coopératif, c'est à dire un modèle économique non-capitalistique, qui est au c&#339;ur du fonctionnement de SmART France, et ça permettra une professionalisation du milieu culturel, notamment dans les phases de démarrage des projets.

Bref, les expériences alternatives, ça ne va pas manquer, dans les années qui viennent. Et ça va certainement transformer le milieu - et les politiques culturelles - françaises.
On a pas le choix. L'Etat, tant qu'il sera dans la direction dans laquelle il est actuellement, se désengagera de ce secteur, puisque manifestement il ne sait pas à quoi ça sert, ni ce que ça rapporte, et pense que les collectivités locales n'ont qu'à le financer elles-mêmes. Et parmi les dites collectivités, une grande partie ont déjà des budgets culturels extrêmement conséquents. Donc il va falloir apprendre à jeter moins de pognon et d'énergie par les fenêtres que durant ces 20 dernières années, où à chaque aventure artistique correspondait une entité économique, souvent mal gérée et mal dirigée. Mais les moyens pour continuer à faire ce que l'on veut et en vivre existent. Il faut aller les chercher. Et pour ça, il faut tourner résolument le dos aux anciens modèles, que ce soient ceux de l'industrie culturelle, ou des institutions "d'excellence" pour élite cultivée.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2008)

Ah bah elle a eu du nez l'Ariane Mnouchkine !

SCOP


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Il n'y a pas que le modèle capitaliste. Il y a aussi beaucoup de modèles alternatifs, qui se développent assez rapidement......


Je sais bien qu'il y a des structures alternatives et il y en aura de plus en plus. Et personnellement je dis "tant mieux".

Ne serait ce en France qu'à cause du désengagement progressif  de l'Etat

Afin d'éviter le malentendu
Ce que je veux dire par modèle capitaliste ce n'est pas tant à la structure de l'entité gestionnaire que je faisais allusion mais au systeme global
 par opposition à par exemple le modèle d'art étatique ( ex URSS , ex Roumanie Ceausescu etc)
 ou Ministere de la Culture fort etc

( en passant quoiqu'on pense de la structure , pour ceux concernés je rappelle que  c'est election time au CA de la Maison des Artistes)......


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( en passant quoiqu'on pense de la structure , pour ceux concernés je rappelle que  c'est election time au CA de la Maison des Artistes)......



Oui, il serait temps de virer la bande de réacs ringards qui s'est emparé d'une partie de la structure...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui, il serait temps de virer la bande de réacs ringards qui s'est emparé d'une partie de la structure...


 m'étonnerait qu'ils fassent une soirée spéciale sur téfin  
quoique quoique le 22 ils passent Dr House épisode intitulé " petit con" ( j'invente rien , c'est écrit  )
à mon avis y a un message  caché...
genre: is there a decent manager in da House?
réponse : P'tit con
 
-------
p'tete  un direct live parisien  à telebocal et/ou au Goumen bis et/ou le Plateau et/ou  aux Métallos?
En tous cas pas au fantome des Frigos... 

---
En fait tout ca n'est pas off topic du tout , je dirai que c'est en plein sujet ( pour les plasticiens et autres c'est même central )


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Parce que franchement, vous en achèteriez vous un album de la Star'Ac'?



Non, mais il ne me viendrait pas non plus l'idée de le télécharger, et encore moins de l'écouter  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, mais il ne me viendrait pas non plus l'idée de le télécharger :mouais:



Ça dépend ! Si tu veux faire fuir quelqu'un de chez toi, tu le passes en boucle


----------



## divoli (18 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça dépend ! Si tu veux faire fuir quelqu'un de chez toi, tu le passes en boucle



Ou alors tu te retrouves avec des nombreuses plaintes pour détournements de mineurs...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2008)

tiens idée de business 
utiliser ce genre de CD pour construire un super gadget 

le pendant du bidule électronique  antijeune ( j'ai vu que des autorités locales francaises étaient très interessées par ce machin hallucinant)

mais... anti adultes et autres


----------



## Melounette (18 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Heu...
> C'est marrant parce que quand moi je t'avais dit ça sur un autre forum, tu as quand même failli me lyncher, et maintenant tu le reprends à ton compte?
> :mouais:
> Ca me rassure de voir que finalement pas mal d'intermittents et ex intermittents pensent la même chose.


M'aurais étonner qu'il vienne pas foutre sa truffe là dedans....ahem...kof kof kof...ne pas s'énerveeeeer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ça n'a rien à voir !!!!!! \o/ Toi ce que tu disais c'était beaucoup plus radical !!!!! C'était carrément : taillons dans le gras, et tant pis pour ceux qui auraient dû rester. Et ceux qui sont au bout de la chaine alimentaire ? Bah ils se font bouffer, normal. Et les jeunes qui sont sensés renouveler la culture ? Rien, t'as pas répondu. Alors que m'sieur l'écrieur, lui il propose pas de changer de métier, mais de le diversifier. C'est pas pareil. Et c'est déjà beaucoup plus intéressant. Ca permet de ne pas laisser sur le bord du trottoir des gens qui rentrent dans aucune case du système, dû à leur activité. Et pas dû à leur état dépressif à côté de leur téléphone qui ne sonnera jamais. Faut arrêter avec ça, manant.
Je l'aime pas, je l'aime pas, je l'aime pas.:rateau:
Et puis intermittent, c'est un statut administratif, pas un métier. Y a beaucoup d'artistes qui ne l'ont pas ce statut.


> Peut-être ne sont-ils pas encore assez nombreux à avoir les c.ouilles d'imposer leur modèle aux Majors... _(blablabla avec des gros mots dedans)_...


Ah ça ! Pas de doute. Et alors dans tous les domaines que ce soit les dessineux, les zicos, le spectacle vivant, l'audiovisuel, etc...Quoique, les dessineux, ils réagissent depuis bien plus longtemps que nous.De plus en plus de coopératives, d'atelier commun, utilisation efficace d'internet, non, eux ils avancent bien. Ils ont pas le statut intermittent aussi, faut dire, ça aide p'têt un peu.
Le reste c'est "on fait comme si c'était comme avant, et ça passera, allez..." Bin non ça passera pas, et t'as beau leur prouver, presque les faire douter, ça change rien. Alors plutôt que de convaincre les vieux gros qui nous emmerdent, je préfère convaincre les gens qui bossent pour les vieux gros. Y a p'têt un moment où on sera une majorité, et les vieux gros, ils nous emmerderont plus.
Ou pas.



pascalformac a dit:


> En France pour l'instant c'est un "entre-deux". On se dirige vers le modèle capitaliste de marché.


Mais non, mais non. J'ai pas d'exemples efficaces sous la main là, mais de plus en plus de systèmes alternatifs émergent. Genre, y a un truc, dont je n'ai plus le nom. Je suis désolée.:rose: En fait, c'est un peu comme une pépinière d'entreprise, sauf que t'as pas besoin de créer ton entreprise. Tu trouve tes clients/projets/etc, et aux fournissent tout le cadre administratif et feuilles de salaire. Bon, c'est pas le top, mais ça aide à se lancer déjà.



l'écrieur a dit:


> Bref, les expériences alternatives, ça ne va pas manquer, dans les années qui viennent. Et ça va certainement transformer le milieu - et les politiques culturelles - françaises.
> On a pas le choix. L'Etat, tant qu'il sera dans la direction dans laquelle il est actuellement, se désengagera de ce secteur, puisque manifestement il ne sait pas à quoi ça sert, ni ce que ça rapporte, et pense que les collectivités locales n'ont qu'à le financer elles-mêmes. Et parmi les dites collectivités, une grande partie ont déjà des budgets culturels extrêmement conséquents. Donc il va falloir apprendre à jeter moins de pognon et d'énergie par les fenêtres que durant ces 20 dernières années, où à chaque aventure artistique correspondait une entité économique, souvent mal gérée et mal dirigée. Mais les moyens pour continuer à faire ce que l'on veut et en vivre existent. Il faut aller les chercher. Et pour ça, il faut tourner résolument le dos aux anciens modèles, que ce soient ceux de l'industrie culturelle, ou des institutions "d'excellence" pour élite cultivée.


Ouais, mais ça c'est comme pour l'écologie, et bien d'autres choses. Les moyens de faire autrement existent toujours. Et ça irait bien mieux. Sauf que c'est jamais mis en place, parce que ça arrange une minorité dominante.


odré a dit:


> Ah bah elle a eu du nez l'Ariane Mnouchkine !
> 
> SCOP


Non, non et non. Déjà elle a fait ça dans les années 70 dans une idée hippie, squat, tous derrière le marteau-piqueur. Mais ça a marché grâce à l'argent de papa, et maintenant, grâce  à l'intermittence et donc aux assedic. Laisse donc la Pouchkine vieillir mal où elle est, et ne la ramène pas là.



pascalformac a dit:


> ( en passant quoiqu'on pense de la structure , pour ceux concernés je rappelle que  c'est election time au CA de la Maison des Artistes)......


Foutez-les dehors !
Tiens ça me fait penser, que lundi, nous on a molières. Choueeeette.:sleep:


----------



## kisbizz (18 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Foutez-les dehors !
> Tiens ça me fait penser, que lundi, nous on a molières. Choueeeette.:sleep:



tu preferes Roméo Et Juliette de Shakespeare ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Non, non et non. Déjà elle a fait ça dans les années 70 dans une idée hippie, squat, tous derrière le marteau-piqueur. Mais ça a marché grâce à l'argent de papa, et maintenant, grâce  à l'intermittence et donc aux assedic. Laisse donc la Pouchkine vieillir mal où elle est, et ne la ramène pas là.



Comment ? Elle est en scop et elle n'a pas de salarié permanent ?!!!


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2008)

N'empeche que si j'etais artiste, chose que je ne suis pas, je n'aimerais pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout de voir ma musique piratée. pas du tout.
que j'offre des morceaux pas de soucis, mais voler, hummm pas content.


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2008)

ptêt un peu à-côté mais j'en discutais avec un ami d'amie qui bosse dans un webzine culturel nantais que je vais intégrer et avec divers amis nantais (ceux de l'asso Kino dont je fais partie, des musiciens nantais, des musiciens rennais, etc&#8230 en faisant le parallèle entre deux villes aka les deux (ex-) capitales bretonnes : Nantes et Rennes. Rennes est au niveau administratif un désert culturel, je le sais bien, j'ai vu ça de l'intérieur. Vu avec les yeux d'une cadre territorial ayant été formé à l'école Jean Blaise-JM Ayrault. Je disais donc, un désert culturel. De loin, à 100Km, quand on voit ce qui se passe à Rennes (Rock'n Solex, Transmusicales, Mythos, etc&#8230 on se dit que la ville bouge&#8230; et c'est vrai, au niveau animation culturelle, Rennes dépote plus que Nantes, beaucoup plus. La bourgeoisie n'y est pas la même et pourtant on pourrait croire que la population bobo nantaise permettrait plus de diversité mais non. Rennes est une ville rock où les individus osent, ça découle sûrement en partie de sa rue St-Michel, de sa place des Lices, de sa place Ste-Anne&#8230; Nantes ? Nantes est une ville extrémement culturelle. Nantes est connue pour ça (et glousse comme un dindon sur elle-même à ce niveau), Nantes investit : Lieu Unique, Royal de Luxe, Machines de l'Ile, biennale Estuaire, etc&#8230; Et oui, Nantes investit dans du culturel. Mais de Luxe. Là où Rennes qui n'investit pas* permet aux associatifs de se démerder, de se débrouiller, de faire des trucs avec quatre bouts de ficelle, à l'arrache mais des trucs qui grandissent, se développent, montent, sont hyper-créatifs&#8230; Nantes investit. "Vous êtes une asso ? Vous connaissez Jean Blaise ? Présentez-lui votre projet." Lors si le projet plait, s'il peut être légérement remanié, vous obtiendrez des subventions, on vous permettra de faire avec les moyens que vous voulez là où vous avez envie de faire. Résultat : Si les grands projets sont porteurs, peu d'initiatives individuelles, peu de groupes, peu de créations : on a pensé à vous, on a fait ça pour vous, c'est là. Reste les quartiers&#8230;

la démerde ne fait pas bouffer mais elle peut permettre de trouver des solutions.


naas a dit:


> N'empeche que si j'etais artiste, chose que je ne suis pas, je n'aimerais pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout de voir ma musique piratée. pas du tout.
> que j'offre des morceaux pas de soucis, mais voler, hummm pas content.



bah ouais mais tu ne crées pas, non ? 

_Fantazio à alèm : t'inquiêtes si t'arrives pas à trouver notre disque, il est sur soulseek&#8230;   note qu'il y a aussi des concerts&#8230; _

  

le problème est que quand tu es artiste, tu déplores qu'on te vole même si toi tu voles par ailleurs. (mon côté photographe qui causait là&#8230; )


----------



## Melounette (18 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> N'empeche que si j'etais artiste, chose que je ne suis pas, je n'aimerais pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout de voir ma musique piratée. pas du tout.
> que j'offre des morceaux pas de soucis, mais voler, hummm pas content.



Mais Naas, on est justement en train de dire que plutôt que de faire "mmmh pas content", faut faire les choses autrement et avoir un peu d'imagination. Raaaah, t'es pas sexy.

Alèm>Très, très bon parallèle que tu fais là. C'est effectivement la réalité. C'est pourquoi quand j'ai voulu bosser dans le coin, j'ai opté pour Nantes.


----------



## Alex666 (18 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens idée de business
> utiliser ce genre de CD pour construire un super gadget
> 
> le pendant du bidule électronique  antijeune ( j'ai vu que des autorités locales francaises étaient très interessées par ce machin hallucinant)
> ...



il l'on pas interdit en Suisse ? le mosquito non ? un signal audio vers les 18KHz qui vire les moustiques et les gosses GENIAL ! de toute façon comme disait Roger, si c'est trop fort c'est que tu es trop vieux donc la star'ac à fond et les vieux s'en vont !


----------



## kone (18 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> N'empeche que si j'etais artiste, chose que je ne suis pas, je n'aimerais pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout de voir ma musique piratée. pas du tout.
> que j'offre des morceaux pas de soucis, mais voler, hummm pas content.



D'abord si tu étais piraté tu serais dans un bateau, ou un aéronef, confronté  à des bandits armés. Ce qui est difficilement comparable avec des gamins de 15 ans qui font des copies illégales (encore appelées contrefacons).

Sur le fond: j'ai 2000 morceaux achetés sur l'itune store, environ 2000 cd, autant de k7 et à peu près 300 vinyles LP, et 400 EP/singles. Plus un bon paquet de morceaux/albums achetés sur d'autres magasins en ligne. Sur mon ordinateur, je dois avoir 5% de copies illégales, en général parceque je n'ai pas trouvé les disques en magasins.
Donc j'ai un très gros budget musique (les livres et les softs venant ensuite), mais il va de soit que dans tout ca il y a un bon paquet de trucs un peu naze. Il s'agit de chercher de la musique intéressante, et pour ca de prendre un risque. Cela dit, il est hors de question que je demande à mes amis de prendre le meme type de risque, et quand quelquechose m'enthousiasme vraiment je copie (un peu suivant le principe de la mixtape). Les artistes se font connaitre... Tout le monde est content. Le prochain album/morceau sera peut etre acheté. Tout ca pour dire (et encore je ne tenais pas à parler du fond) que la notion de copie illégale est mouvante, et on peut le constater avec la tolérance croissante pour la captation de spéctacles vivants : 
il est désormais autorisé de filmer les DMC, on vous laisse entrer avec des tel portables vidéo dans les concerts et parfois on encourage meme la distribution de vidéos faites à partir d'yceux.


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ...bah ouais mais tu ne crées pas, non ?


je crée, pas de l'artistique, mais ce que je crée, génère est vendu cher, très cher, parce ce que cela rapporte encore plus derrière, tout est question de rentabilité et investissement.
Le "modèle économique" dans lequel j'évolue est protégé, je n'ai pas de soucis de ce coté, mais je parle en tant qu'artiste.
Mais j'aime a penser que le travail d'un artiste soit récompensé, pas pillé, piraté, volé.


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Mais Naas, on est justement en train de dire que plutôt que de faire "mmmh pas content", faut faire les choses autrement et avoir un peu d'imagination. Raaaah, t'es pas sexy.
> 
> Alèm>Très, très bon parallèle que tu fais là. C'est effectivement la réalité. C'est pourquoi quand j'ai voulu bosser dans le coin, j'ai opté pour Nantes.



non seulement je suis pas sexy mais ..laisse tomber.


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2008)

Encore une fois je le dis, le problème actuel n'est pas tant le piratage, mais sa proportion.


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Alèm>Très, très bon parallèle que tu fais là. C'est effectivement la réalité. C'est pourquoi quand j'ai voulu bosser dans le coin, j'ai opté pour Nantes.



parce qu'il ya la sécurité de l'emploi ? Bah tu vois, j'suis content de travailler avec des artistes rennais et du Maine-et-Loire parce qu'ici, il faut s'intégrer, à Rennes, suffit de discuter. >C'est sûr, c'est pas sécure (j'adore ce néologisme) mais moi qui peint dans l'urgenc,e j'aime bien l'urgence aussi au taf ! 

et Nantes, si t'es pas issu de &#8230; avec l'accord de&#8230; 

de l'ennui du tout culturel ! 


_ ps : ya moyen d'exposer des peintures à Montpellier ? _


----------



## Melounette (19 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> non seulement je suis pas sexy mais ..laisse tomber.


Rooh, ça va. C'est une de mes expressions à la con, c'est pas méchant. C'est juste que bon, on s'inspire tous d'artistes, on leur vole une partie et on s'en sert à notre sauce. Ca t'est jamais arriver de faire une citation d'auteur pour argumenter dans une discussion ? D'enregistrer des bouts de radio sur cassette ? D'enregistrer les enfants du rock sur le revox de papa et maman ? 'fin, bon, pas forcément envie d'argumenter le débat. Mais sors de ton shéma économique justement.



alèm a dit:


> parce qu'il ya la sécurité de l'emploi ? Bah tu vois, j'suis content de travailler avec des artistes rennais et du Maine-et-Loire parce qu'ici, il faut s'intégrer, à Rennes, suffit de discuter. >C'est sûr, c'est pas sécure (j'adore ce néologisme) mais moi qui peint dans l'urgenc,e j'aime bien l'urgence aussi au taf !
> 
> et Nantes, si t'es pas issu de  avec l'accord de
> 
> ...


La quoi ? Sécurité de l'emploi ? C'est quoi ce concept ? C'est nouveau ? C'est sorti quand ?
Et on me souffle à l'oreille que ça sera pareil à Montpellier. Mais chuut.


----------



## al02 (21 Avril 2008)

Les pirates connaissent la musique.


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2008)

Allez, les geeks...
Déchaînez-vous !...


----------



## kone (21 Avril 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Les pirates connaissent la musique.



C'était mon propos


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2008)

LA seule différence c'est qu ela piraterie est maintenant publiée dans les journaux, mais cela existe  au brésil, en asie, mais comme c'est entre locaux on s'en fout un peu


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> mais *comme c'est entre locaux* on s'en fout un peu



Entre locaux ? Au Brésil, je ne sais pas, mais le tonnage perdu pour cause de piraterie autour de l'Indonésie et de la Malaisie se répartit équitablement entre tous les pavillons, et les victimes ne sont pas que de petites unités, les gros porte-containers sont plus visés que les petits cargos locaux.

Et là, ce ne sont pas les équipages qu'on échange contre rançon, mais bien les cargaisons qui sont visées : de la piraterie au sens propre du terme.


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2008)

Plus d'infos 1
Plus d'infos 2




> Dans la plupart des cas, les pirates ne s'intéressent pas à la marchandise transportée, mais plutôt aux affaires personnelles de l'équipage et au contenu du coffre-fort, qui peut contenir d'importantes quantités de monnaie destinée à payer le personnel et les taxes portuaires



Il en ressort que l'Asie se calme et l'Afrique s'excite :sick:


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Encore faut-il pouvoir, face de squonce ! C'est pas avec ton toit de chaume d'après tempête que tu vas pouvoir te déguiser en Hôtel Grill Campanile à la prochaine AES !!!! :rateau:


 ... comme ça cassssseeee


----------



## Alex666 (22 Avril 2008)

*qu'est ce qu'un Piraaate !!!?... 




*​


----------



## kone (24 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> LA seule différence c'est qu ela piraterie est maintenant publiée dans les journaux, mais cela existe  au brésil, en asie, mais comme c'est entre locaux on s'en fout un peu



Encore une fois, à mon sens, il n'y a pas de différence. Les actes de pirateries maritimes ou aériens sont des drames humain. Mon propos initial était de dire que la "piraterie" de PI était au mieux une terminologie traduisant une certaine légereté de pensée, au pire une action délibérée visant à troubler les termes des débats (eux légitimes) autour des PI.
J'en veux pour preuve que de nombreux documents sont imprimés en utilisant des familles dont personne n'a lu les licenses (sérieusement si on faisait un sondage, il devrait pas y avoir plus de 15% de personnes qui ont lu toutes les licenses de toutes les familles présentes sur leur ordinateur). Cependant, on ne parle jamais de pirate concernant l'usage indu de famille. Les fonderies n'ont pas le pouvoir d'influence de universal. 
Ceci étant dit, ce sera mon dernier sur ce fil que j'ai eu le tort de créer. Bien que ca me semble toujours invraisemblable qu'on puisse associer des bandits (dont l'activité est clairement définie juridiquement) à des gamins de 15 ans.


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Avril 2008)

Non, tu as bien fait. C'est une bonne discussion. Même si nous ne serons pas tous d'accord à la fin.
Mais les termes de pirates, de pirates informatiques, de voleurs, etc., sont aussi impropres à décrire le réel que ce à quoi ils renvoient, la propriété intellectuelle.
Comme le dit très bien Cory Doctorow, la propriété intellectuelle est un euphémisme malencontreux, qui, utilisé sans arrêt, fait prendre pour argent comptant quelque chose qui n'est pas ce qu'elle est. La propriété intellectuelle, en soi, ça n'existe pas. Une fois qu'on nous a fait croire que ça existe, on peut parler de voleur de propriété intellectuelle. Mais ces voleurs volent quelque chose qui n'existe pas.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2008)

Lire les commentaires à la suite de l'article , il y en a de bons ( par exemple gama, vers la fin , à ce jour)

Quant à dire que la propriété intellectuelle en soi n'existe pas c'est oublier que de fait, euphémisme ou pas, elle existe , et est légiferée.
Mal , très mal , mais de fait elle existe.


----------



## Nonoche (27 Avril 2008)

Ohhhhh le beau cri d'orfraie des pirates qui ne peuvent souffrir le préjudice de se voir comparés à d'infâmes criminels

Mais bon, pour se parer des oripeaux d'une certaine probité, encore faudrait-il en faire preuve un minimum On ne peut pas reprocher aux autres le préjudice qu'on commet soi-même.

L'argumentaire est de toute façon vain, puisque l'usage ne se décide pas unilatéralement. Et ne risque pas de changer du jour au lendemain.

S'il fallait un terme plus approprié, je choisirais celui de resquilleur (c'est minable, hein?), puisque le délit est, dans les grandes lignes, assez similaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Ohhhhh le beau cri d'orfraie des pirates qui ne peuvent souffrir le préjudice de se voir comparés à d'infâmes criminels&#8230;
> 
> Mais bon, pour se parer des oripeaux d'une certaine probité, encore faudrait-il en faire preuve un minimum&#8230; On ne peut pas reprocher aux autres le préjudice qu'on commet soi-même.
> 
> ...



Toi, on sent bien que tu n'as qu'un seul sac, obligé d'y caser tout le monde, hein !

Parlons des "pirates informatique" : sous ce terme générique, on trouve en gros, quatre catégories de gens :

1) Ceux qui relèvent du terrorisme ou du grand banditisme : exemple : le virus nommé "Jerusalem", qui a fait couler tant d'encre, au milieu des années 90, avait été programmé et diffusé par les informaticiens de l'OLP pour tenter de paralyser le système bancaire israélien. Bien entendu, il n'y est pas parvenu, mais à échappé à ses créateurs pour foutre la zone dans à peu près le reste du monde. On a aussi ceux qui visent les systèmes de grands groupes, qui doivent payer rançon pour avoir l'antidote.

2) Ceux qui craquent des protections ou téléchargent dans le but de faire commerce des copies ainsi réalisées (par chez nous, c'est généralement à petite échelle, mais dans certains pays, ce sont des CA dignes de multinationales qui en résultent).

3) Ceux qui craquent des protections "pour le sport", ceux là se reconnaîssent généralement au fait que leurs actions sont "signées", et il arrive fréquement que le fruit de leur "travail" soit récupéré par ceux visés au point 2) ci dessus.

4) Ceux qui se procurent la possibilité de voir, écouter ou faire des choses, soit qu'ils ne peuvent pas se payer, soit qu'ils ne souhaitent pas acheter "chat en poche" (les "téléchargeurs" qui achètent ensuite ce qui leur à plu dans ce qu'ils ont téléchargé ne sont pas si rares que ça).

Malheureusement, l'incurie congénitale de nos gouvernants et de leurs technocrates fait qu'on criminalise allègrement la quatrième catégorie, à la grande hilarité des trois premières qui, oubliées, continuent vaillamment à causer de réels préjudices pendant que ceux qui ne nuisent finalement quasiment pas subissent les foudres de la loi !


Alors oui ! Parler de "Pirates" informatique n'est pas un abus de langage, dommage seulement qu'on qualifie de ce vocable principalement ceux qui n'en sont pas vraiment, pour les seules raisons qu'ils sont faciles à coincer sans risque, et donc aisés à jeter en pâture à l'opinion publique !


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> L'argumentaire est de toute façon vain, puisque l'usage ne se décide pas unilatéralement. Et ne risque pas de changer du jour au lendemain.



tu parles pour toi ? Quelle qualité introspective


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2008)

Et m.... Google a piraté ce fil (à moins que ce ne soit ce fil qui a piraté Googueule)!

On ne peut plus chercher tranquillement des contrefaçons artisanales de Pirates des Caraibes sans tomber sur les forums MacG!!!


----------



## Nonoche (27 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Malheureusement, l'incurie congénitale de nos gouvernants et de leurs technocrates fait qu'on criminalise allègrement la quatrième catégorie, à la grande hilarité des trois premières qui, oubliées, continuent vaillamment à causer de réels préjudices pendant que ceux qui ne nuisent finalement quasiment pas subissent les foudres de la loi !



Splendide démonstration de mauvaise foi caractérisée. En gros "ça compte pas pour moi, en vrai je suis un gentil, et je ne fais (presque un tout petit peu) pas de mal!"

Ou comment vouloir le beurre, l'argent du beurre, le sourire de la crémière, et l'assentiment du crémier

Ca tombe bien, j'ai écrit une série d'articles sur cette question, que je soumets à ta sagacité:

http://www.nonoche.com/goldogate/?cat=25


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Splendide démonstration de mauvaise foi caractérisée.


Meuh nan..
tu n'as pas compris
relis le post


----------



## Nonoche (27 Avril 2008)

J'ai bien lu, merci, et je maintiens.

le principe qui voudrait qu'il y ait pire (et c'est vrai, oui, il y a bien pire), en le poussant jusqu'à l'absurde, ferait que la justice ne se serait censée se pencher que sur les plus atroces crimes de serial killers.

Cependant, il ne faut pas oublier que le piratage à la papa met, en le cumulant, toute une industrie en danger.  Raison pour laquelle il faut tout faire pour l'enrayer.

J'ai lu dans ce thread des argumentaires aussi capillotractés que fantaisistes. J'en prends un au hasard:

- j'ai dû changer de boulot parce que je n'arrivais plus à gagner ma vie, pourquoi les auteurs n'en feraient-ils pas autant?

Premièrement, parce que c'est tout bonnement innacceptable. Il ne faut pas tout mélanger, à savoir des métiers qui disparaissent à cause de l'évolution *légale* du marché, et les métiers qui sont mis en danger par des actes illégaux. Non, ça n'est pas à ceux qui veulent gagner leur vie honnêtement de s'adapter à ceux qui agissent dans l'illégalité, et la loi est là pour y mettre bon ordre, comme attendu.
Deuxièmement, parce que cette proposition mettrait fin à la création et à la culture. En ce qui me concerne, je ne la trouve guère séduisante, à moins d'être le dernier des philistins.


----------



## Alex666 (27 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> J'ai lu dans ce thread des argumentaires aussi capillotractés que fantaisistes. J'en prends un au hasard:
> 
> - j'ai dû changer de boulot parce que je n'arrivais plus à gagner ma vie, pourquoi les auteurs n'en feraient-ils pas autant?
> 
> ...



Pas faux, mais j'ai comme l'impression que c'est un peu réducteur...


----------



## Nonoche (27 Avril 2008)

tiens, je vais même répondre dans le détail à ce que tu dis



Pascal 77 a dit:


> 4) Ceux qui se procurent la possibilité de voir, écouter ou faire des choses, soit qu'ils ne peuvent pas se payer, soit qu'ils ne souhaitent pas acheter "chat en poche" (les "téléchargeurs" qui achètent ensuite ce qui leur à plu dans ce qu'ils ont téléchargé ne sont pas si rares que ça).



bien donc là tu nous présente deux cas:

- ceux qui "ne peuvent pas se payer" les &#339;uvres qu'ils piratent. Selon quels critères? Les pirates se limitent-ils à ceux qui, une fois toutes leurs charges payées, n'ont plus un sou pour s'offrir un livre, un disque, ou un film? Pas que je sache&#8230; D'autant qu'à priori, ils ont les moyens de s'offrir un ordinateur et une connexion internet&#8230; c'est aussi une question de priorités dans le budget de chacun. Il est clair que si certains pirates devaient payer pour tout ce qu'ils s'approprient illégalement, ça serait dur à payer&#8230; mais c'est plus dû à leur appétit irraisonné qu'à leurs moyens.
Ensuite, cet argumentaire est un double sophisme: il part du principe que, quelles que soient nos ressources, nous avons un besoin vital d'accéder aux &#339;uvres, quitte à le faire illégalement, ce qui est naturellement faux. Il faut bien en avoir conscience, les &#339;uvres ne sont pas un produit de première nécessité, mais bel et bien un *luxe*. Ensuite, il induit que si on n'a pas suffisamment de ressources, on n'a pas accès à la culture, ce qui est également faux, puisque bibliothèques, médiathèques, et musées offrent un accès à la culture bon marché, voire gratuit pour les plus démunis. Sans parler de l'usage légal de la copie privée ou des &#339;uvres du domaine public. Cette excuse au piratage n'en est donc pas une.

- ceux qui s'offrent un "essai gratuit" et ne payent que ce qu'ils ont aimé (qui seraient, selon toi, "pas si rares que ça", et je me demande bien d'où tu tires cette statistique on ne peut plus vague). Or l'essai gratuit est décidé unilatéralement par les pirates en question, sans le moindre accord des ayants droits. De plus ils sont juges et partie (il est facile de se persuader qu'une &#339;uvre, aussi plaisante soit-elle, ne mérite pas le prix qui en est demandé). Il faut bien comprendre qu'aucun produit ne garantit de satisfaction, quand on fait l'achat d'un produit (et ça vaut autant pour toutes les catégories de biens commerciaux), on prend le risque de ne pas être satisfait, ce dont le vendeur ne peut raisonnablement pas porter le poids, à plus forte raison pour les divertissements qu'on appréciera différemment en fonction des goûts de chacun. Vouloir se protéger de ce risque, c'est tout simplement un caprice d'enfant gâté. La loi du marché permet de faire une sélection naturelle : si ça ne t'a pas donné entière satisfaction, tu ne changes de crémerie, et tu fais de la mauvaise pub au fabricant, c'est aussi simple que ça. D'autant qu'en matière de culture, on nous donne amplement les moyens d'estimer si ça nous plaira ou non (diffusion des musiques sur les radios, extraits de films à la télé, genre affiché, critiques, promotion,  etc&#8230
Ensuite, l'accès à un divertissement est un service en tant que tel, et mérite rémunération, que ça nous ait plu ou non.
Enfin, que faire concernant les &#339;uvres qui n'auraient donné qu'une demi-satisfaction, en suivant ce prétexte bien confortable pour se donner bonne conscience? On paye au pro-rata du plaisir reçu?

J'ajoute que, dans ton listing des différentes formes de piratages qui se voudrait exhaustif, tu omets bien commodément ceux qui ne payent même pas les &#339;uvres qui leur ont plu, tout en ayant largement les moyens financiers de le faire&#8230; ce qui dresse un portrait du "bon" pirate très orienté (à la manière des inconnus pour les chasseurs)

La règle est simple, et c'est la même pour tous. Pas de passe-droit, ni de bonne excuse.

Enfin, concernant la prétendue incurie de nos législateurs, l'argument ne tient pas une seule seconde dans une démocratie comme la nôtre : nous n'avons que les politiciens que nous méritons. Si nous n'en sommes pas satisfaits, libre à nous de voter pour d'autres, voire de militer et s'engager soi-même.


----------



## Nonoche (27 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Pas faux, mais j'ai comme l'impression que c'est un peu réducteur...



en quoi ça serait réducteur selon toi? Le piratage s'apparente, d'une certaine manière, à de la concurrence déloyale, qui par définition n'entre pas dans la logique du marché de libre échange, et donc ne peut y être assimilé.


----------



## Alex666 (27 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> en quoi ça serait réducteur selon toi? Le piratage s'apparente, d'une certaine manière, à de la concurrence déloyale, qui par définition n'entre pas dans la logique du marché de libre échange, et donc ne peut y être assimilé.



c'est bien cela! les lobbys se permettent des coups de forces au dela même ds lois pour pouvoir mieux les contourner ou les faire changer à leur avantage (cela va de soit) tout en noyant le poisson pour le grand public et donc se donner une apparence honnête, petite manipulations font de grand bénéfices... d'avoir en face des "pirates" pourtant considérés au départ par le gouvernement comme des gens dans leur bon droit les gênes pour leur course aux profits, et c'est normal qu'ils essayent de les combattre, mais malheuresement par des méthodes déloyales qui par définition n'entre pas dans la logique du marché de libre échange, et donc ne peut y être assimilé pour te paraphraser.


----------



## Nonoche (27 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> c'est bien cela! les lobbys se permettent des coups de forces au dela même ds lois pour pouvoir mieux les contourner ou les faire changer à leur avantage (cela va de soit) tout en noyant le poisson pour le grand public et donc se donner une apparence honnête, petite manipulations font de grand bénéfices... d'avoir en face des "pirates" pourtant considérés au départ par le gouvernement comme des gens dans leur bon droit les gênes pour leur course aux profits, et c'est normal qu'ils essayent de les combattre, mais malheuresement par des méthodes déloyales qui par définition n'entre pas dans la logique du marché de libre échange, et donc ne peut y être assimilé pour te paraphraser.



L'argument est tout à fait spécieux :

1) Le lobbying n'est pas illégal, et fait partie de la vie de la cité. Note au passage qu'à tout lobbying existe son lobbying opposé (voir notamment la pression qui a été exercée de part et d'autre sur les législateurs durant les débats sur le projet de loi DADVSI, et qui a permis de modifier certaines dispositions qui allaient pourtant dans le sens des éditeurs&#8230. L'Electronic Frontier Foundation, qui n'est pas réputée pour avoir la dent dure envers les pirates, ou encore les associations de consommateurs, ont elles aussi des lobbyistes au parlement. Ces méthodes ne sont en rien déloyales : le lobbying consiste à faire valoir aux législateurs la réalité de ton quotidien, les difficultés auxquelles tu as à faire face, et les suggestions qui pourraient y remédier. Chaque citoyen est libre d'entrer en contact avec son député pour attirer son attention sur tel ou tel problème. Le lobbying est aux entreprises ce que la grève, la manifestation, ou tout bêtement le vote ou le sondage d'opinion est à l'homme de la rue, rien d'indigne en soi. Les éditeurs ont en tous cas pour eux de respecter le cadre légal, ce dont les pirates ne peuvent guère se prévaloir. Et une fois de plus, libre à chacun d'élire des politiciens qui resteront sourds aux suppliques des industriels&#8230; (ils ne leur forcent pas la main, à priori&#8230
2) il s'agit clairement d'un prétexte : les pirates ne choisissent pas leurs victimes en fonction de l'activité politique des éditeurs concernés que je sache, à plus forte raison pour les titres édités par les indépendants. Il est tellement plus commode de mettre tout le monde dans le même sac&#8230; D'autant que, quand bien même tous les éditeurs se compromettraient-ils dans des actes illégaux, que ça ne justifierait nullement d'en faire autant, nul n'étant censé se rendre justice par soi-même. J'ajoute que les auteurs n'y sont pour rien dans tout ça, et qu'ils ne sont pas moins victimes de cet état de fait. En vérité, le piratage n'est pas la résultante d'une réflexion ou d'un engagement politique quelconque, mais c'est bien le contraire : l'argumentaire politique est une conséquence du piratage, et en tant que telle, un prétexte bien confortable pour se donner bonne conscience à peu de frais.

J'ajoute que, contrairement à ce que tu affirmes, à aucun moment un quelconque gouvernement n'a considéré les pirates comme étant "des gens dans leur bon droit".


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> - ceux qui "ne peuvent pas se payer" les uvres qu'ils piratent. Selon quels critères? Les pirates se limitent-ils à ceux qui, une fois toutes leurs charges payées, n'ont plus un sou pour s'offrir un livre, un disque, ou un film? Pas que je sache D'autant qu'à priori, ils ont les moyens de s'offrir un ordinateur et une connexion internet c'est aussi une question de priorités dans le budget de chacun. Il est clair que si certains pirates devaient payer pour tout ce qu'ils s'approprient illégalement, ça serait dur à payer mais c'est plus dû à leur appétit irraisonné qu'à leurs moyens.
> Ensuite, cet argumentaire est un double sophisme: il part du principe que, quelles que soient nos ressources, nous avons un besoin vital d'accéder aux uvres, quitte à le faire illégalement, ce qui est naturellement faux. Il faut bien en avoir conscience, les uvres ne sont pas un produit de première nécessité, mais bel et bien un *luxe*. Ensuite, il induit que si on n'a pas suffisamment de ressources, on n'a pas accès à la culture, ce qui est également faux, puisque bibliothèques, médiathèques, et musées offrent un accès à la culture bon marché, voire gratuit pour les plus démunis. Sans parler de l'usage légal de la copie privée ou des uvres du domaine public. Cette excuse au piratage n'en est donc pas une.



Raisonnement spécieux, qui perd de vue deux éléments importants : 

- Bibliothèques et médiathèques sont la prochaine cible des ayants droits qui veulent transformer la culture en simple produit de consommation à valeur ajoutée. Cet accès là sera donc prochainement aussi fermé aux économiquements faibles que les cinémas ou les salles de concert.

- La société de consommation s'empresse de mettre, partout et quasiment toujours, sous le nez des populations les publicités les plus aguichantes pour ces "produits", qui donc, classent dans une catégorie du type "intouchables" tous ceux qui n'y ont pas accès, il est donc tout à fait légitime pour ceux ci de refuser de se laisser enfermer dans une sorte de gettho culturel au prétexte qu'il y a bien six semaines que M. Universal n'a pas pu changer sa Rolls dont le cendrier commence à être plein. Les ayants droits ne sont pas ceux qu'on pense, se sont des gens dont le seul mérite est d'avoir obtenu de l'argent en pressurant ceux auxquels ils entendent refuser tout accès gratuit à quoi que ce soit. Inutile donc de chercher à culpabiliser les opposants à ces règles débiles, en ce domaine, la loi et la morale sont chacune d'un côté de la barrière. Ah oui, ne viens pas me parler de ces pauvres artistes, qui veulent vivre de leur travail, car si les profiteurs qui les exploitent diminuaient de quelques % leurs profits, les gains de la majorité des artistes pourraient progresser d'un ou deux ordres de grandeur !



Nonoche a dit:


> - ceux qui s'offrent un "essai gratuit" et ne payent que ce qu'ils ont aimé (qui seraient, selon toi, "pas si rares que ça", et je me demande bien d'où tu tires cette statistique on ne peut plus vague). Or l'essai gratuit est décidé unilatéralement par les pirates en question, sans le moindre accord des ayants droits. De plus ils sont juges et partie (il est facile de se persuader qu'une uvre, aussi plaisante soit-elle, ne mérite pas le prix qui en est demandé). Il faut bien comprendre qu'aucun produit ne garantit de satisfaction, quand on fait l'achat d'un produit (et ça vaut autant pour toutes les catégories de biens commerciaux), on prend le risque de ne pas être satisfait, ce dont le vendeur ne peut raisonnablement pas porter le poids, à plus forte raison pour les divertissements qu'on appréciera différemment en fonction des goûts de chacun. Vouloir se protéger de ce risque, c'est tout simplement un caprice d'enfant gâté. La loi du marché permet de faire une sélection naturelle : si ça ne t'a pas donné entière satisfaction, tu ne changes de crémerie, et tu fais de la mauvaise pub au fabricant, c'est aussi simple que ça. D'autant qu'en matière de culture, on nous donne amplement les moyens d'estimer si ça nous plaira ou non (diffusion des musiques sur les radios, extraits de films à la télé, genre affiché, critiques, promotion,  etc)
> Ensuite, l'accès à un divertissement est un service en tant que tel, et mérite rémunération, que ça vous ait plu ou non.
> Enfin, que faire concernant les uvres qui n'auraient donné qu'une demi-satisfaction, en suivant ce prétexte bien confortable pour se donner bonne conscience? On paye au pro-rata du plaisir reçu?



Toi, tu dois être commercial, hein ! Achetez ma marchandise les yeux fermés, et ne venez pas vous plaindre si c'est de la daube vendue au prix de l'or ! Ceux que je connais qui usent de cette pratique veulent voir avant d'acheter. Savoir si le produit qu'ils achètent correspond bien à leurs attentes, oui, et la loi du marché ne permet rien du tout, toutes les crèmeries fourguent la même camelote, le seul moyen de faire pression sur eux aurait été le boycott, alors ils se sont empressés de le faire interdir !

Quant aux moyens de savoir si ça nous plaira (radios, etc ...) si tu est prêt à te fader 50 ou 60 heures de soupe pour avoir ... peut-être ... l'occasion d'écouter dix secondes d'un truc intéressant qui à 9 chances sur dix d'être coupé par une pub pour le marchand de lessive du coin, libre à toi, mais merci de ne pas l'imposer aux autres !

Enfin, lorsque j'achète de la musique, c'est pour me faire plaisir, effectivement, donc payer au prorata du plaisir procuré me paraîtrait normal. Lorsqu'un de mes clients me demande quelque chose, il ne paie que si je lui fournis ce qu'il m'a demandé, puisqu'ils veulent faire de l'art un produit commercial ordinaire, pourquoi seraient-ils exonérés eux, de l'obligation de fournir ce pourquoi on les paie ?



Nonoche a dit:


> J'ajoute que, dans ton listing des différentes formes de piratages qui se voudrait exhaustif, tu omets bien commodément ceux qui ne payent même pas les uvres qui leur ont plu, tout en ayant largement les moyens financiers de le faire ce qui dresse un portrait du "bon" pirate très orienté (à la manière des inconnus pour les chasseurs)
> 
> La règle est simple, et c'est la même pour tous. Pas de passe-droit, ni de bonne excuse.



Ceux là, selon diverses études, dont une menée conjointement par le département de la justice américain et son homologue en charge du commerce, sont une minorité tellement infime qu'en parler ne sert pas à grand chose (cette étude concluait que pour que les majors perdent une vente sur un titre, il fallait qu'il soit téléchargé entre 2000 et 10000 fois).

Quant à la règle, vu comment elle a été établie, je ne te dis pas où ils peuvent se la mettre (voir mon commentaire suivant)



Nonoche a dit:


> Enfin, concernant la prétendue incurie de nos législateurs, l'argument ne tient pas une seule seconde dans une démocratie comme la nôtre : nous n'avons que les politiciens que nous méritons. Si nous n'en sommes pas satisfaits, libre à nous de voter pour d'autres, voire de militer et s'engager soi-même.



Une démocratie comme la notre ? Ça me ferait bien rire si ça ne me navrait pas tant ! Vous n'avons pas les politiciens que nous méritons (quoi que là, j'ai bien l'impression que nous avons ceux que *tu* mérites), mais ceux qui nous sont imposés. Où as tu vu qu'il nous était possible de voter pour qui on voulait ? nous pouvons voter pour qui *ils* veulent, et ils ont bien pris soin d'établir la règle électorale de manière à ne pas prendre en compte les bulletins blancs, et quant à militer, ils ont les outils biens rodés pour nous en empêcher. Dès 1789, à peine la démocratie était-elle envisagée  en France que la bourgeoisie s'est empressée de la confisquer à son seul profit ! Non, l'argument tient très bien, il y a bien longtemps qu'il n'existe plus de démocratie nulle part dans le monde, si tant est qu'il en ait réellement existé une un jour !

Bon, vu le tour que prend le débat, je me demande s'il ne serait pas mieux au comptoir


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Il faut bien en avoir conscience, les uvres ne sont pas un produit de première nécessité, mais bel et bien un *luxe*. Ensuite, il induit que si on n'a pas suffisamment de ressources, on n'a pas accès à la culture, ce qui est également faux, puisque bibliothèques, médiathèques, et musées offrent un accès à la culture bon marché, voire gratuit pour les plus démunis. Sans parler de l'usage légal de la copie privée ou des uvres du domaine public.



:mouais: Les oeuvres sont un produit de première nécessité à moins que tu ne veuilles vivre en ermite sur ta montagne ! Et encore, il faut le dire vite !


----------



## Alex666 (27 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> J'ajoute que, contrairement à ce que tu affirmes, à aucun moment un quelconque gouvernement n'a considéré les pirates comme étant "des gens dans leur bon droit".




... j'ai mis le mot pirate entre guillemets pas "gens dans leur bon droit" ne transforme pas mes propos... cela voulait dire qu'avant d'être considéré comme pirate potentiel ils étaient considérés comme citoyen honnête mais cette perception à été changée...

je ne rajouterais rien malgré la pléthore d'exemples recueillis tout au long des années et des posts, les malversations constatées par les industries, tout à été dit la dessus. (merci Pascal 77 pour t'être donné la peine d'argumenter ça à du te donner soif le bar on en est pas loin


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Raisonnement spécieux, qui perd de vue deux éléments importants :
> 
> - Bibliothèques et médiathèques sont la prochaine cible des ayants droits qui veulent transformer la culture en simple produit de consommation à valeur ajoutée. Cet accès là sera donc prochainement aussi fermé aux économiquements faibles que les cinémas ou les salles de concert.



A moins de jouer comme toi à Nostradamus, il n'en reste pas moins qu'*aujourd'hui* l'accès libre et gratuit à la culture existe, et que par conséquent il invalide toute justification du piratage par cet argument. Y souscrire revient à entériner la condamnation par anticipation, ou le délit d'intention. Le jour où cet accès n'existera plus, si tant est que ça puisse arriver, alors oui, le piratage pour raison financière sera un peu plus justifié (en n'oubliant toutefois pas, qu'encore une fois, l'accès à la culture n'est en rien un besoin vital). A l'heure d'aujourd'hui, en tous cas, cet argument est irrecevable et injustifié. Je te renvoie donc à ta copie.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> - La société de consommation s'empresse de mettre, partout et quasiment toujours, sous le nez des populations les publicités les plus aguichantes pour ces "produits", qui donc, classent dans une catégorie du type "intouchables" tous ceux qui n'y ont pas accès, il est donc tout à fait légitime pour ceux ci de refuser de se laisser enfermer dans une sorte de gettho culturel au prétexte qu'il y a bien six semaines que M. Universal n'a pas pu changer sa Rolls dont le cendrier commence à être plein.



J'avoue ne pas bien suivre ton propos : s'agit-il d'une diatribe contre la publicité, la société de consommation, ou que sais-je encore? En suivant le même raisonnement, tu pourrais aussi bien justifier le vol de voitures, "c'est de la faute aux publicitaires, m'sieur l'juge, y font rien qu'à de me donner envie, et moi, en enfant gâté que je suis, j'ai jamais pu supporter la frustration&#8230;"



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les ayants droits ne sont pas ceux qu'on pense, se sont des gens dont le seul mérite est d'avoir obtenu de l'argent en pressurant ceux auxquels ils entendent refuser tout accès gratuit à quoi que ce soit. Inutile donc de chercher à culpabiliser les opposants à ces règles débiles, en ce domaine, la loi et la morale sont chacune d'un côté de la barrière. Ah oui, ne viens pas me parler de ces pauvres artistes, qui veulent vivre de leur travail, car si les profiteurs qui les exploitent diminuaient de quelques % leurs profits, les gains de la majorité des artistes pourraient progresser d'un ou deux ordres de grandeur !



J'aurai décidément droit à tous les poncifs&#8230;*les éditeurs et producteurs ne seraient que des "parasites", qui se contentent de s'engraisser sur les artistes sans rien faire&#8230; c'est bien mal connaître la réalité de ce métier, mais je ne m'étonne guère que tu n'aies pas cherché à te renseigner plus avant, te contentant d'un prêt-à-penser plus compatible avec tes desideratas. Pour faire un peu plus de lumière sur tout ça:

http://www.nonoche.com/goldogate/?p=446



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, tu dois être commercial, hein !



Ah, non, perdu&#8230; tu fais décidément un bien mauvais voyant. Mais sois gentil de m'accorder la simple bonne foi de mes arguments au lien de me prêter un intérêt personnel. Ca me semble le minimum de respect à devoir à ses interlocuteurs dans un débat. Je ne m'amuse pas à te soupçonner d'être le président de l'amicale internationale des contrefacteurs, j'en attends autant de ta part.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Achetez ma marchandise les yeux fermés, et ne venez pas vous plaindre si c'est de la daube vendue au prix de l'or ! Ceux que je connais qui usent de cette pratique veulent voir avant d'acheter. Savoir si le produit qu'ils achètent correspond bien à leurs attentes, oui, et la loi du marché ne permet rien du tout, toutes les crèmeries fourguent la même camelote, le seul moyen de faire pression sur eux aurait été le boycott, alors ils se sont empressés de le faire interdir !



Encore du grand n'importe quoi. Le boycott n'est nullement interdit (pas plus que l'achat ne peut être obligatoire).
La loi du marché c'est la loi de l'offre et de la demande, et malgré tes dénégations semble pas mal fonctionner depuis des temps immémoriaux. Les mauvais produits qui ne trouvent pas d'acheteurs et sont écartés du marché. Les produits trop chers ne trouvent pas d'acheteurs et les politiques tarifaires sont adaptées en fonction, dans la mesure du possible.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant aux moyens de savoir si ça nous plaira (radios, etc ...) si tu est prêt à te fader 50 ou 60 heures de soupe pour avoir ... peut-être ... l'occasion d'écouter dix secondes d'un truc intéressant qui à 9 chances sur dix d'être coupé par une pub pour le marchand de lessive du coin, libre à toi, mais merci de ne pas l'imposer aux autres !



D'où j'impose quoi que ce soit à qui que ce soit? Et puis, il faudrait choisir ton camp, bonhomme, tu ne peux pas d'un côté reprocher qu'on te donne envie de consommer, et de l'autre dire que tu n'as aucun moyen de savoir si ça peut te faire envie&#8230;



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Enfin, lorsque j'achète de la musique, c'est pour me faire plaisir, effectivement, donc payer au prorata du plaisir procuré me paraîtrait normal.



Ca serait normal si le vendeur est d'accord avec ce principe. C'est le cas de certains (offres "satisfait ou remboursé", ou "essai gratuit", qui s'appliquent même à certains artistes, comme Gustave Parking, les spectacles de rue, les développeurs de sharewares, ou encore récemment Nine Inch Nails), mais ça ne justifie pas de considérer que si certains peuvent se le permettre, alors tous les autres se devraient de le faire.
Le contrat de vente implique un accord mutuel. Décider unilatéralement que tu as un droit d'essai avant de payer, c'est une violation des droits du vendeur.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Lorsqu'un de mes clients me demande quelque chose, il ne paie que si je lui fournis ce qu'il m'a demandé, puisqu'ils veulent faire de l'art un produit commercial ordinaire, pourquoi seraient-ils exonérés eux, de l'obligation de fournir ce pourquoi on les paie ?



Parce que tu compares un produit de commande avec un produit de grande consommation. Mais tu peux tout à fait en faire autant en commandant une &#339;uvre à un artiste, avec les mêmes conditions. Attention cependant, ça n'est pas le même tarif qu'une &#339;uvre "prêt à porter", où le coût de production est mutualisé entre les différents acheteurs&#8230;




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ceux là, selon diverses études, dont une menée conjointement par le département de la justice américain et son homologue en charge du commerce, sont une minorité tellement infime qu'en parler ne sert pas à grand chose (cette étude concluait que pour que les majors perdent une vente sur un titre, il fallait qu'il soit téléchargé entre 2000 et 10000 fois).



Là aussi, il faut être un minimum cohérent : si on ne peut se fier aux estimations de manque à gagner causé par le piratage qui sont fournies par les éditeurs (car totalement farfelues et impossible à chiffrer sérieusement), l'inverse doit être aussi vrai.

Il n'en reste pas moins qu'il y a une évidence qui me paraît incontestable : si demain 100% de la population télécharge sans payer, alors plus aucun artiste n'aura de moyen de vivre de sa production. Et donc la culture y perdra beaucoup. Et donc il faut lutter contre le téléchargement illégal.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant à la règle, vu comment elle a été établie, je ne te dis pas où ils peuvent se la mettre (voir mon commentaire suivant)



Oui, il vaut mieux que tu évites, je sens confusément que tu en deviendrais grossier, en plus.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une démocratie comme la notre ? Ça me ferait bien rire si ça ne me navrait pas tant ! Vous n'avons pas les politiciens que nous méritons (quoi que là, j'ai bien l'impression que nous avons ceux que *tu* mérites), mais ceux qui nous sont imposés. Où as tu vu qu'il nous était possible de voter pour qui on voulait ? nous pouvons voter pour qui *ils* veulent, et ils ont bien pris soin d'établir la règle électorale de manière à ne pas prendre en compte les bulletins blancs, et quant à militer, ils ont les outils biens rodés pour nous en empêcher. Dès 1789, à peine la démocratie était-elle envisagée  en France que la bourgeoisie s'est empressée de la confisquer à son seul profit ! Non, l'argument tient très bien, il y a bien longtemps qu'il n'existe plus de démocratie nulle part dans le monde, si tant est qu'il en ait réellement existé une un jour !



Pardonne-moi, mais il me semble, sans vouloir trop m'avancer, que tout un chacun est libre de fonder son propre parti, que chaque citoyen est libre de se présenter à toute élection dans notre pays, et que nul ne te force la main à reserver ton vote aux "gros" partis. Que je sache, aucun parti n'a été interdit dans notre pays, et les députés ont la légitimité du suffrage universel. Je ne crois pas, par exemple, que les industriels aient un tant soi peu un intérêt quelconque à l'existence même de partis comme la Ligue Communiste Révolutionnaire, pour ne prendre qu'un exemple (selon ton explication tous les partis sont instrumentalisés et servent la cause d'intérêts différents de ceux du peuple, donc la LCR aussi?)
Quant à la Révolution française, celle-là même de 1789, elle a été instiguée par les mêmes bourgeois que tu accuses d'avoir confisqué son héritage&#8230;

Enfin, ton argumentaire est ici à la limite du poujadisme, je te renvoie à l'historique de ce mouvement politique&#8230;




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, vu le tour que prend le débat, je me demande s'il ne serait pas mieux au comptoir



C'est rien de le dire, en effet&#8230;


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> ...en n'oubliant toutefois pas, qu'encore une fois, l'accès à la culture n'est en rien un besoin vital...



Parce que c'est quoi, pour toi, un "besoin vital" ? Bouffer et ch*er, point barre ? 

Non, je ne peux pas être d'accord...


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais: Les oeuvres sont un produit de première nécessité à moins que tu ne veuilles vivre en ermite sur ta montagne ! Et encore, il faut le dire vite !



C'est faux. L'accès à la culture de masse n'est en rien un besoin vital de l'être humain. Je t'en fais le pari : si demain tu arrêtes de lire des livres, d'écouter de la musique, ou de regarder des films, tu ne mourras pas, promis.

Certes, ton élévation intellectuelle en souffrira sûrement, mais se cultiver n'est pas un besoin du même registre que se nourrir.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> ... j'ai mis le mot pirate entre guillemets pas "gens dans leur bon droit" ne transforme pas mes propos... cela voulait dire qu'avant d'être considéré comme pirate potentiel ils étaient considérés comme citoyen honnête mais cette perception à été changée...
> 
> je ne rajouterais rien malgré la pléthore d'exemples recueillis tout au long des années et des posts, les malversations constatées par les industries, tout à été dit la dessus. (merci Pascal 77 pour t'être donné la peine d'argumenter ça à du te donner soif le bar on en est pas loin



J'ai mis les guillemets autour de "gens dans leur bon droit" car je te citais au mot près, comme le veut l'usage. Je ne crois pas avoir dénaturé ce qui se trouvait entre ces guillemets.

Et j'attends toujours que tu démontres ce que tu affirmes là, et je maintiens que c'est faux.


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> C'est faux. L'accès à la culture de masse n'est en rien un besoin vital de l'être humain. Je t'en fais le pari : si demain tu arrêtes de lire des livres, d'écouter de la musique, ou de regarder des films, tu ne mourras pas, promis.
> 
> Certes, ton élévation intellectuelle en souffrira sûrement, mais se cultiver n'est pas un besoin du même registre que se nourrir.




Voilà. Un peu comme les animaux, quoi... :sleep:


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que c'est quoi, pour toi, un "besoin vital" ? Bouffer et ch*er, point barre ?
> 
> Non, je ne peux pas être d'accord...



Il faut arrêter de dénaturer les choses : l'accès à la culture n'est en rien un besoin vital (vital, ça veut dire nécessaire au maintien de la vie)

Ca n'est en rien un besoin qui justifierait qu'on passe outre la loi pour le satisfaire.

Le peuple français estime en revanche que l'accès à la culture doit être garanti, car la culture est un moyen de s'émanciper intellectuellement. Et cet accès est encore une fois garanti par les bibliothèques, les médiathèques, les musées, l'exception du droit d'auteur à la copie privée, et les uvres du domaine public.

Qu'on cesse donc de présenter l'argument financier comme justifiant le piratage pour les plus démunis (démunis qui, encore une fois, ont les moyens de s'offrir ordinateur, abonnement à internet, voire pour certains lecteur MP3, téléviseur, lecteur DVD/DivX, et CD/DVD vierges) Elle a bon dos, la pauvreté


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Ca n'est en rien un besoin qui justifierait qu'on passe outre la loi pour le satisfaire.



Cela me rappelle cette mère de famille dans une situation très précaire, qui avait été condamnée il y a quelques années par la Justice parce qu'elle avait piqué quelques morceaux de viandes dans un supermarché pour nourrir ses gosses.
Donc même l'état de nécessité ne permet pas d'enfreindre la loi.

En théorie, rien ne justifie d'enfreindre la loi. En pratique, c'est une autre histoire. 

Vu la complexité des situations sociaux-économiques et l'incapacité récurrente de nos gouvernants à les régler, j'avoue avoir du mal à juger les autres d'une manière aussi abrupte ou à faire la morale...


----------



## Alex666 (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> J'ai mis les guillemets autour de "gens dans leur bon droit" car je te citais au mot près, comme le veut l'usage. Je ne crois pas avoir dénaturé ce qui se trouvait entre ces guillemets.
> 
> Et j'attends toujours que tu démontres ce que tu affirmes là, et je maintiens que c'est faux.



c'est parti mon kiki...
Ces gens dans nos campagne qui faisait leur propre eau de vie (c'est un exemple relaxant vu que nous sommes proche du bar) je vais faire court.

cet industriel avec sa fabrique de pastis un pote à l'autre la le politicien corse, qui lui soumet pour faire un max de blé d'interdire de fabriquer sa propre eau de vie aux gens de nos campagne, en prétextant que la santé publique doit combattre ce fléau qu'est l'alcool en la vendant par un biais légal et encadré qui permettra de créer des fonds sur le dos des consommateur (taxes) pour les soigner (d'un mal plus gros que le sien?) si ça c'est pour le bien de la communauté et à faire valoir aux législateurs la réalité de leur quotidien... ça devrait te rappeler qqchose. A bon entendeur...


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Cela me rappelle cette mère de famille dans une situation très précaire, qui avait été condamnée il y a quelques années par la Justice parce qu'elle avait piqué quelques morceaux de viandes dans un supermarché pour nourrir ses gosses.
> Donc même l'état de nécessité ne permet pas d'enfreindre la loi.
> 
> En théorie, rien ne justifie d'enfreindre la loi. En pratique, c'est une autre histoire.



Précisément, la jurisprudence a relaxé d'autres personnes dans la même situation. Mais tu ne fais que mettre de l'eau à mon moulin : si le vol ne se justifie pas par le besoin vital de se nourrir, comment alors justifier le besoin impérieux de certains d'écouter le dernier album de Lorie sans s'acquitter du moindre paiement?



divoli a dit:


> Vu la complexité des situations sociaux-économiques et l'incapacité récurrente de nos gouvernants à les régler, j'avoue avoir du mal à juger les autres d'une manière aussi abrupte ou à faire la morale...



Même punition : les gouvernants, c'est toi qui les élis.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> c'est parti mon kiki...
> Ces gens dans nos campagne qui faisait leur propre eau de vie (c'est un exemple relaxant vu que nous sommes proche du bar) je vais faire court.
> 
> cet industriel avec sa fabrique de pastis un pote à l'autre la le politicien corse, qui lui soumet pour faire un max de blé d'interdire de fabriquer sa propre eau de vie aux gens de nos campagne, en prétextant que la santé publique doit combattre ce fléau qu'est l'alcool en la vendant par un biais légal et encadré qui permettra de créer des fonds sur le dos des consommateur (taxes) pour les soigner (d'un mal plus gros que le sien?) si ça c'est pour le bien de la communauté et à faire valoir aux législateurs la réalité de leur quotidien... ça devrait te rappeler qqchose. A bon entendeur...



S'il s'agit de dire que ce qui a pu être légal hier ne l'est plus aujourd'hui, alors tu enfonces des portes ouvertes à coups de bazooka. D'ailleurs je peux te soumettre le corollaire de cette vérité lumineuse : ce qui était illégal hier ne l'est plus aujourd'hui non plus. (et au passage la production et la vente d'alcool sont soumises à licence et règlements stricts, pour tout le monde)

Cependant, ne mélangeons pas tout : la copie hors du cercle familial d'&#339;uvres de l'esprit a toujours été illégale, du moins depuis que la production d'&#339;uvres à grande échelle existe. Et Gutemberg, ça ne date pas d'hier.


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Précisément, la jurisprudence a relaxé d'autres personnes dans la même situation. Mais tu ne fais que mettre de l'eau à mon moulin : si le vol ne se justifie pas par le besoin vital de se nourrir, comment alors justifier le besoin impérieux de certains d'écouter le dernier album de Lorie sans s'acquitter du moindre paiement?



Non, c'est simplement toi qui mélange tout. En principe, toutes les lois sont faites pour être respectées. En pratique, si les gens avaient les moyens financiers de tout payer, beaucoup les feraient...




Nonoche a dit:


> Même punition : les gouvernants, c'est toi qui les élis.



Tu as une vision extrêmement simpliste des choses. Je ne vais pas reprendre les arguments de Pascal 77, qui a très bien répondu...


----------



## Alex666 (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> S'il s'agit de dire que ce qui a pu être légal hier ne l'est plus aujourd'hui, alors tu enfonces des portes ouvertes à coups de bazooka. D'ailleurs je peux te soumettre le corollaire de cette vérité lumineuse : ce qui était illégal hier ne l'est plus aujourd'hui non plus. (et au passage la production et la vente d'alcool sont soumises à licence et règlements stricts, pour tout le monde)


... 
non il s'agit de faire diversion de mentir à des fins commerciaux pour s'en mettre plein les fouilles sur le dos du pays contre les votant avec l'aide des corrompus.

donc si je conserve ta logique, puisque la réalité du quotidien dépasse de loin le marché, le législateur doit prendre les mesures qui s'imposent. si tout le monde copie alors cela doit etre légalisé.




Nonoche a dit:


> Cependant, ne mélangeons pas tout : la copie hors du cercle familial d'uvres de l'esprit a toujours été illégale, du moins depuis que la production d'uvres à grande échelle existe.


c'est bien de le préciser bonne nuit


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, c'est simplement toi qui mélange tout. En principe, toutes les lois sont faites pour être respectées. En pratique, si les gens avaient les moyens financiers de tout payer, beaucoup les feraient...



ah oui, c'est sûr, beaucoup de ceux qui volent le font parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de s'offrir ce qu'ils volent 
Mais ça ne se limite pas à cette seule explication. Il faut également y inclure la priorité qui est faite par le voleur dans la façon dont il dépense son budget, la nécessité relative pour lui de faire l'acquisition de l'objet du larcin, les efforts qu'il est prêt à consentir pour avoir les moyens légaux de s'offrir l'objet de son désir, et enfin la probité dont il peut faire preuve.

Il y a tout un tas de trucs que je n'aurai jamais les moyens de m'offrir, plus ou moins futiles, plus ou moins "vitaux", ça n'est pas pour autant que je m'en vais enfreindre la loi, et surtout causer du tort à autrui, pour satisfaire ces désirs. Il n'y a que les enfants gâtés qui ne tolèrent pas la frustration, mais nous sommes entre gens responsables, n'est-ce pas?

Et je suis désolé, mais tous les arguments qui sont présentés ici en "faveur" du piratage ou pour le dédouaner, ne justifient en rien ni de son impériosité, ni de la nécessité, en pratique comme en théorie, d'outrepasser la loi, qui est là, faut-il le rappeler, pour protéger l'intégrité des biens et des personnes à chacun d'entre nous.



divoli a dit:


> Tu as une vision extrêmement simpliste des choses. Je ne vais pas reprendre les arguments de Pascal 77, qui a très bien répondu...



Je me permets d'être en désaccord avec toi sur ce point, voir les réponses que je lui ai données.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> si tout le monde copie alors cela doit etre légalisé.



Si tout le monde le fait, ça devient normal, légitime et acceptable?

Si tout le monde vole, faut-il légaliser le vol?
Si tout le monde tue, faut-il légaliser le meurtre?

Je suis désolé, mais ça n'est pas l'ambition que j'ai pour notre société et NON, tout le monde ne pirate pas.


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> ah oui, c'est sûr, beaucoup de ceux qui volent le font parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de s'offrir ce qu'ils volent&#8230;
> Mais ça ne se limite pas à cette seule explication. Il faut également y inclure la priorité qui est faite par le voleur dans la façon dont il dépense son budget, la nécessité relative pour lui de faire l'acquisition de l'objet du larcin, les efforts qu'il est prêt à consentir pour avoir les moyens légaux de s'offrir l'objet de son désir, et enfin la probité dont il peut faire preuve.



Là aussi, tu as une vision extrêmement simpliste. Cela me rappelle ces gens qui disent que tous les chômeurs sont forcément des fainéants, que s'ils avaient envie de travailler ils le pourraient facilement. 

Bref, ton raisonnement, c'est du même niveau. 

Pour être très clair, je n'appelle absolument pas au piratage, j'ai payé tous les albums que j'ai sur mon baladeur. Mais j'essaye de comprendre ceux qui piratent, au cas par cas, sans avoir un raisonnement aussi radical, rigide et expéditif que toi.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pour être très clair, je n'appelle absolument pas au piratage, j'ai payé tous les albums que j'ai sur mon baladeur. Mais j'essaye de comprendre ceux qui piratent, au cas par cas, sans avoir un raisonnement aussi radical, rigide et expéditif que toi.



Tous les cas ne se valent sans doute pas, mais il n'en reste pas moins une chose : les pirates n'ont besoin de personne pour se trouver de bonnes excuses.

Si tous ceux qui piratent cessaient un peu de se voiler la face (ce qui est humain, personne n'aime endosser le rôle du "méchant" de l'histoire), pour réaliser la triste réalité, à savoir que pour l'écrasante majorité d'entre nous, si nous piratons, c'est plus par facilité qu'autre chose, alors peut-être que les choses commenceraient à bouger un peu

Je maintiens que tous les bon prétextes avancés ici ne survivent pas longtemps à un examen plus approfondi,et que nul n'a de besoin impérieux de pirater, encore moins pour raisons financières que pour d'autres d'ailleurs. Et combien de ceux qui avancent cet argument se trouvent eux-mêmes dans une telle situation?

Je maintiens que le piratage cause un préjudice indéniable, aux éditeurs, aux producteurs, aux interprètes, et aux ayants-droits, et par effet de bord, à tous ceux qui travaillent de près ou de loin pour cette industrie. Et je maintiens que causer ce tort pour sa seule gratification personnelle et égoïste, sans même rétribuer justement ceux qui ont fait en sorte que ces uvres puissent tout bonnement exister, ça n'est guère reluisant. Arrêtons donc de nous persuader du contraire avec des arguments de plus ou moins bonne foi


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> écouter le dernier album de Lorie sans s'acquitter du moindre paiement?



Dans ce cas précis, non seulement ça serait normal, mais en plus, je trouve même que c'est eux qui devraient nous payer pour qu'on l'écoute ... Et c'est loin d'être un cas isole

QUOTE=Nonoche;4658884]Même punition : les gouvernants, c'est toi qui les élis.[/QUOTE]

Pas du tout, c'est *toi* qui les élis (en tout cas, c'est une forte probabilité, vu le discours que tu nous tiens), pas nous, nous, on en voulait pas, ils ne sont là que parce qu'un fort pourcentage des français préfère écouter les belles promesses plutôt qu'avoir des convictions, c'est plus confortable, mais t'es gentil, tu ne nous confond pas avec ces gens là !

D'ailleurs, peut-être que si au lieu de les saturer de Lorie et autres starac, on leur donnait accès à la vraie culture ... Mais bon, pour nos gouvernants, ça serait un vrai suicide politique, hein !


----------



## Chang (28 Avril 2008)

> Le jour où cet accès n'existera plus, si tant est que ça puisse arriver, alors oui, le piratage pour raison financière sera un peu plus justifié (en n'oubliant toutefois pas, qu'encore une fois, *l'accès à la culture n'est en rien un besoin vital*). A l'heure d'aujourd'hui, en tous cas, cet argument est irrecevable et injustifié.



Voila, bosse, courbe le dos, et tais-toi ... vote si tu veux, mais si personne te plait on t'ecoute pas (cf ce que dit P77 sur le vote blanc) et donc tu auras ce que les autres ont decide pour toi ... 

Et oui, la culture est un besoin vital ... Tout comme l'education est vitale au maintien d'une societe qui pense et evolue, la culture est l'expression de cette societe. Il me semble normal d'y avoir acces gratuitement avec une option de paiement. La encore c'est une question d'education,  de modele economique. On ne presente pas la culture, ou du moins on ne devrait pas, comme un jambon ou un perceuse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2008)

Chang a dit:


> On ne presente pas la culture, ou du moins on ne devrait pas, comme un jambon ou un perceuse.



Et surtout, quand on achète un jambon ou une perceuse, la qualité peut sans doute varier, mais on a un jambon ou une perceuse, or, selon ton raisonnement (Nonoche) d'il y a quelques posts plus haut (hier soir), quand on achète un CD, il faut payer les yeux (les oreilles, plutôt) fermés avant de pouvoir savoir si on a acheté de l'art ou du cochon !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> t
> 
> - ceux qui s'offrent un "essai gratuit" et ne payent que ce qu'ils ont aimé (qui seraient, selon toi, "pas si rares que ça", et je me demande bien d'où tu tires cette statistique on ne peut plus vague). Or l'essai gratuit est décidé unilatéralement par les pirates en question, sans le moindre accord des ayants droits. De plus ils sont juges et partie (il est facile de se persuader qu'une &#339;uvre, aussi plaisante soit-elle, ne mérite pas le prix qui en est demandé). Il faut bien comprendre qu'aucun produit ne garantit de satisfaction, quand on fait l'achat d'un produit (et ça vaut autant pour toutes les catégories de biens commerciaux), on prend le risque de ne pas être satisfait, ce dont le vendeur ne peut raisonnablement pas porter le poids, à plus forte raison pour les divertissements qu'on appréciera différemment en fonction des goûts de chacun.



Le principe de l'"essai gratuit" est en place pour tout un un tas de choses protégées par la propriété intellectuelle, notamment les logiciels que l'on trouve ne essai pour 30 jours chez de nombreux éditeurs (dont Apple). Et ce n'est pas ça qui freine les ventes de logiciels.


----------



## Luc G (28 Avril 2008)

Un petit point annexe mais qui me semble quand même essentieL

Même si la question n'est pas simple et que la mise à disposition de la culture pose de réels problèmes, je souhaiterais rappeler quand même à tous nos petits jeunes (et aux autres : on finit par l'oublier soi-même) qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps, le débat n'avait pas lieu d'être : on ne pouvait tout simplement pas copier de la musique ou pratiquement pas (j'ai connu l'apparition des K7, j'ai même eu, priviligié que j'étais un petit magnétophone à bandes ).

Je ne suis pas persuadé que les gens étaient globalement moins cultivés à l'époque  Disons juste qu'il était nettement plus difficile d'avoir une idée d'autant de musiques que maintenant. C'est comme la télé qui permet à n'importe quel gamin aujourd'hui d'avoir une idée de tas de pays lointains (même s'il y a parfois loin de l'image à la réalité ).

Les moyens techniques actuels nous permettent un accés fabuleux à l'information et à la connaissance, une ouverture magique sur le monde. De là à dire que la culture n'existait pas quand ces moyens n'existaient pas, je pense qu'on confond un peu l'outil et le travail. Montaigne était sans nul doute plus cultivé que moi 

En résumé, pour ceux qui sont prêts à broyer du noir et à penser que les monstrueuses "majors" (que je défends d'autant moins que j'achète très peu de leurs musiques) nous empêchent de penser, je conseille de relire Farenheit 451. (Accessoirement, je crois les majors plus bêtes que méchantes et de bien petits requins par rapport à Carchan ).

La culture ne se mesure pas au nombre de morceaux de musique qu'on a chez soi, payées ou pas. Je suis d'autant mieux placé pour en parler que j'ai plein de CD et que ma culture musicale reste hélas d'un niveau qui me désespère


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> .... je conseille de relire Farenheit 451. ...


 
Lire l'étiquette d'un parfum?

Quelle drole d'idée....


----------



## stephane6646 (28 Avril 2008)

Oui j'ai besoin de culture, oui j'ai besoin de m'élever intellectuellement: je suis un être humain, certes un animal (mammifère) mais social (qui répond donc de l'esprit, de la raison)... un animal doué de raison et fier de l'être!! 
j'en ai un peu assez d'entendre dire que les pirates sont "méchants" et font du tort, mais à qui? Au système consanguin du show bizz (musique, ciné, radio, télé...) où les fils et filles de nous emmènent vers les cieux de l'inculture? Alors là je m'en fous comme de ma première chemise (même si elle me manque)...
Maintenant le P2P a son rôle et c'est incontestable; un exemple: un copain, prof de ciné, bosse sur un thème et il a besoin du film "Giordano Bruno" avec Gian Maria Volonté et qui date de la fin des 70's... Où va t-il le trouver? En France? il n'est pas distribué par les réseaux classiques... Alors comment faire et vite, vu que c'est urgent? Et bien avec le P2P, il l'a trouvé et ce n'est pas pour autant que ce fut facile: la copie n'est pas terrible, et il fut long de l'obtenir (quatre jours environ) car la source n'était pas toujours dispo... Sincèrement, le pote aurait préféré s'acquitter des euros nécessaires plutot que de passer par les inconvénients du P2P...
Les pirates sont ceux qui en font un Bizzness et qui pratiquent la contrefaçon... Certains me diront que c'est trop simple, que c'est une chaîne complexe où tout le monde se tient... OK...
Alors si seulement les producteurs arrêtaient juste deux minutes de nous prendre pour des cons; un exemple: Le seigneur des anneaux à sa sortie en DVD avait une durée de 3h environ; je l'ai acheté en pensant que c'était la version que j'avais vue au ciné... Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise quand j'ai appris que le film vu au ciné avait été amputé et que la partie manquante sortirait dans la version collector, 4 DVD... Il faudra donc que je rachète le DVD collector pour voir le film en entier; merci Peter Jackson, merci les producteurs qui volontairement font des films en fonction des DVD et du marché juteux que celà représente  (une  preuve de l'importance première de ce marché avec la grève des scénaristes qui ne touchaient rien sur la vente des DVD)... Alors je suis qui??? la vache à lait??? Le con qui subit le double effet kisskool des ventes?? 
Rajoutons à celà, la taxe sur les cd, dvd, disque durs pour la copie privée, or, il n'y a pas plus de copie privée autorisée et ce n'est pas pour autant que la taxe a disparu... Alors???
Allez une dernière: le prix des places de ciné... 8,5/9euros en moyenne, pour voir quoi? et où? je m'en fous des multiplex et je veux bien payer pour voir de grands films mais pas Disco, les chtis... 
Les pirates ne sont pas  forcément d'un seul côté...


----------



## Luc G (28 Avril 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Lire l'étiquette d'un parfum?
> 
> Quelle drole d'idée....



J'ose espérer que certains penseront à autre chose qu'à un parfum  (encore qu'il me semble bien, mais je peux me tromper, que, précisément, certaines nouvelles de Bradbury font référence à des odeurs 

PS Pour Stephane 6646 : il me semble bien que la version du Seigneur des Anneaux que j'ai achetée à l'époque était la version "normale" cinéma et pas une version raccourcie. Ne serait-ce pas plutôt une version "allongée" qui serait sortie ensuite en DVD collector. (De toutes façons, c'est 3 fois 3 heures plutôt que 3 heures et, si le film est étonnamment réussi compte tenu de ce qu'on aurait pu craindre, le bouquin est encore mieux )

PS2 L'exemple de Giordano Bruno est intéressant et montre bien ce que peuvent apporter les outils modernes. Ceci dit, je doute que les réseaux P2P soient encombrés par ce type de film, à mon avis, matrix a du être téléchargé nettement plus souvent que celui-ci.

PS3. En parlant de film culte, qui n'était pas trouvable jusqu'à il y a peu (mais a enfin été édité en DVD), Arte passe en ce moment "la Montagne sacrée" de Jodorowsky. £A défaut de l'acheter (ce que je me suis empressé de faire), enregistrez-le plutôt que de télécharger le dernier truc hollywoodien, ça donne une autre idée du cinéma (qui peut ne pas plaire à tout le monde, je l'accorde )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Chang a dit:


> On ne presente pas la culture, ou du moins on ne devrait pas, comme un jambon ou un perceuse.



Il y a souvent une confusion entre "production" et "produit" qui est sciemment entretenue par ceux qui entendent à ce propos transformer les biens culturels en biens marchands stricto sensu.

Une uvre culturelle est une _ production_ (artistique, intellectuelle, réflexive, ludique... tout ce qu'on voudra) mais çà n'en fait pas un _ produit_ pour autant.

Pour autant je trouve qu'un certain relativisme culturel excessif des années 80, sous couvert d'une approche "démocratique" de la culture, a justement engendré cette confusion.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans ce cas précis, non seulement ça serait normal, mais en plus, je trouve même que c'est eux qui devraient nous payer pour qu'on l'écoute ... Et c'est loin d'être un cas isole



Oui, donc selon toi, Lorie c'est essentiel à ta survie, et c'est donc pour ça que tu peux te passer de payer pour consommer 

Non parce que ça va bien deux minutes les grandes idéaux dont se drapent les pirates, mais quand on regarde le détail de ce qui est téléchargé, ils ne valent pas mieux que les honnêtes gens au niveau de leurs goûts

Quelle tartufferie!



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, c'est *toi* qui les élis (en tout cas, c'est une forte probabilité, vu le discours que tu nous tiens), pas nous, nous, on en voulait pas, ils ne sont là que parce qu'un fort pourcentage des français préfère écouter les belles promesses plutôt qu'avoir des convictions, c'est plus confortable, mais t'es gentil, tu ne nous confond pas avec ces gens là !



Si tu ne votes pas, tu les élis aussi. Quant au fait que ceux qui sont élus n'ont pas ta préférence, ils ont malgré tout la légitimité du suffrage. Si tu es un tant soit peu démocrate, tu te dois de te soumettre à la volonté du peuple. Si tu ne l'es pas, pourquoi donc débats-tu?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, peut-être que si au lieu de les saturer de Lorie et autres starac, on leur donnait accès à la vraie culture ... Mais bon, pour nos gouvernants, ça serait un vrai suicide politique, hein !



Manquait plus que ça, le dénigrement de la production culturelle pour mieux se dédouaner de ses propres forfaits Mais résumer tout ce qui se fait (et même qui a du succès) à de basses production marketing, c'est aussi faire preuve d'une sacré mauvaise foi D'ailleurs, si tout est nul, à quoi bon télécharger tout court? J'en ai un peu marre de ce double langage, d'un côté c'est essentiel à l'élévation intellectuelle et donc ça justifie de se le procurer sans payer (tu gagnes combien, au passage?), et de l'autre c'est tellement nul que ça ne mérite pas de payer faudrait vraiment choisir ton camp.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Voila, bosse, courbe le dos, et tais-toi ...



Sois gentil de respecter un minimum tes interlocuteurs. J'ai beau ne pas être d'accord avec toi, je ne te demande pas pour autant de te taire.



Chang a dit:


> vote si tu veux, mais si personne te plait on t'ecoute pas (cf ce que dit P77 sur le vote blanc) et donc tu auras ce que les autres ont decide pour toi ...



Si tu ne votes pas, tu as encore moins de justification à te plaindre de tes dirigeants, et tu n'as que ce que tu mérites. C'est tellement plus simple de se plaindre et de ne rien faire



Chang a dit:


> Et oui, la culture est un besoin vital ... Tout comme l'education est vitale au maintien d'une societe qui pense et evolue, la culture est l'expression de cette societe. Il me semble normal d'y avoir acces gratuitement avec une option de paiement. La encore c'est une question d'education,  de modele economique.



Non, la culture n'est pas vitale, les êtres humains peuvent parfaitement vivre sans. Cependant je trouve assez extraordinaire que ceux qui font le plus de mal à la culture en la pillant de la sorte se campent ainsi en défenseurs des valeurs culturelles faut arrêter là, ça devient grotesque.



Chang a dit:


> On ne presente pas la culture, ou du moins on ne devrait pas, comme un jambon ou un perceuse.



Personne ne le fait. Mais il faut bien comprendre que produire un film, ça coûte BEAUCOUP d'argent. Si on veut continuer à pouvoir profiter de ces uvres, il faudra bien à un moment admettre qu'on doit mettre la main à la poche, non seulement pour rendre ces productions tout bonnement viables, mais également pour rétribuer ceux qui l'ont rendu possible. Personne ici n'ambitionne de travailler gratuitement.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et surtout, quand on achète un jambon ou une perceuse, la qualité peut sans doute varier, mais on a un jambon ou une perceuse, or, selon ton raisonnement (Nonoche) d'il y a quelques posts plus haut (hier soir), quand on achète un CD, il faut payer les yeux (les oreilles, plutôt) fermés avant de pouvoir savoir si on a acheté de l'art ou du cochon !



Non, c'est exactement pareil sur ce plan là. Quand tu achètes un CD, la qualité peut varier, mais tu as de la musique


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Ne pratiquant absolument pas le téléchargement, je me contente soit d'acheter mes livres, disques et DVD soit d'aller les consulter et les emprunter dans... une médiathèque municipale.

A tous les connaisseurs qui débattent sur ce fil, je souhaiterais poser une question : quel statut a la bibliothèque publique de prêt dans la "guerre" qui fait rage autour des acceptations du mot "piratage"? 
Cette question est peut-être moins anodine que vous ne le croyez. En effet, vers 2002 ou 2003 (je sais plus trop), sous la pression des maisons d'édition, un projet de loi avait failli voir le jour qui aurait amené à payer une redevance par livre emprunté, en lieu et place de l'abonnement annuel que tout le monde connaît dans une bibliothèque.
Emprunter un livre, disque... dans une bibliothèque sur la base d'une redevance annuelle presque symbolique (les livres : 15 euros / an pour 7 documents sur 3 semaines dans ma médiathèque) : est-ce du piratage alors ? Ou un accès facilité à la culture pour tous ? Car dans les médiathèques on ne trouve pas que des ouvrages de Kant ou de Proust mais plein, plein de choses aussi diverses que variées. Et quid du fait d'aller photocopier le livre emprunté ou de graver le CD emprunté ?

Ce débat un peu oublié sur les bibliothèques au début des années 2000 ne préfigurait-il pas celui qui oppose les tenants de la licence globale à ceux qui souhaiteraient des paiements "à la pièce" (je suis pas sûr des termes, là. Excusez mon ignorance) ?


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Bon sang, Nonoche, arrête de tout mélanger. On te parle d'accès à la Culture, et toi tu nous parles de Lorie. 

Celui qui télécharge illégalement un album de Lorie, sans rien payer, ben c'est pas bien. Que veux-tu que l'on te dise de plus !

Par contre, la Culture est une richesse, indispensable à l'épanouissement de l'individu, elle doit être et rester accessible à tous. Heureusement qu'il y a encore des bibliothèques, des médiathèques et des cinémas subventionnés.




Chang a dit:


> Voila, bosse, courbe le dos, et tais-toi





Nonoche a dit:


> Sois gentil de respecter un minimum tes interlocuteurs. J'ai beau ne pas être d'accord avec toi, je ne te demande pas pour autant de te taire.




Tu peux t'offusquer de cette réaction, mon cher Nonoche. N'empêche que j'ai la même impression que Chang quand je lis tes propos. 
Tu as une vision assez simpliste, voire primaire, des choses. Et je te dis cela gentiment.


----------



## Luc G (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu peux t'offusquer de cette réaction, mon cher Nonoche. N'empêche que j'ai la même impression que Chang quand je lis tes propos.
> Tu as une vision assez simpliste, voire primaire, des choses. Et je te dis cela gentiment.



C'est vrai que Nonoche a un argumentaire un peu rigide, ceci dit, question simplisme, l'idée que du moment qu'on paye quelque chose, on se fait entuber, ça m'a l'air aussi d'être une idée un peu simpliste 

Et quant à ça :


divoli a dit:


> Bon sang, Nonoche, arrête de tout mélanger. On te parle d'accès à la Culture, et toi tu nous parles de Lorie.
> 
> Celui qui télécharge illégalement un album de Lorie, sans rien payer, ben c'est pas bien. Que veux-tu que l'on te dise de plus !



Est-ce que ça veut dire, en gros, qu'il est normal de payer pour Lorie mais qu'il est normal de ne pas payer quand il d'agit de musique intelligente ? Ça m'échappe un peu 

En gros, ça pourrait vouloir dire deux choses :
- ceux qui font de la soupe, c'est normal qu'lls se fassent du blé
- ceux qui font de la culture, c'est normal qu'ils crèvent la dalle * 

* Oui, je sais, ils peuvent être subventionnés, et de fait, le sont assez souvent directement ou indirectement. Mais dans ce cas, il faut dire : je veux qu'on augmente les impôts, la redevance télé, etc. pour financer la culture. C'est de ça qu'il s'agit ? 

En résumé, il y a plusieurs sortes de simplismes. En fait, les mécanismes de financement de la culture sont en ce moment dans un certain brouillard et même un brouillard certain. Je doute que le "n'y a qu'à" dans un sens comme dans l'autre résolve les problèmes. Et je n'ai pas de solution. Je me contente, pour ma part, de continuer à acheter des disques chez mon disquaire, des bouquins chez mes libraires qui l'un comme les autres n'ont rien de nantis mais par contre continuent encore à servir de passerelle à la culture, passerelles qui tendent à disparaître aujourd'hui.

Quant à ce que dit Coloquinte sur les bibliothèques, c'est très important aussi. La quasi-gratuité de la lecture à travers les bibliothèques est un réel gage de démocratisation culturelle tout en ne présentant pas les mêmes risques d'assèchement des sources de financement du livre pour la bonne raison que c'est plus agréable d'avoir un bouquin à la maison que d'aller le chercher quand on le veut et que la photocopie coûte plus cher que le bouquin tout en étant malcommode. Alors que la copie de musique ou de film peut ne pas se différencier du tout de l'original.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Oui j'ai besoin de culture, oui j'ai besoin de m'élever intellectuellement: je suis un être humain, certes un animal (mammifère) mais social (qui répond donc de l'esprit, de la raison)... un animal doué de raison et fier de l'être!!
> j'en ai un peu assez d'entendre dire que les pirates sont "méchants" et font du tort, mais à qui? Au système consanguin du show bizz (musique, ciné, radio, télé...) où les fils et filles de nous emmènent vers les cieux de l'inculture? Alors là je m'en fous comme de ma première chemise (même si elle me manque)...



belle contradiction tu as besoin de culture, ce qui justifierait selon toi de se servir gratuitement, mais d'un autre côté, c'est tellement de la merde que ça ne justifie pas de payer pour

Vous vous rendez quand même bien compte que cet argument est d'une mauvaise foi sans nom, et que ça ne tient pas deux seconde devant le moindre juge?

C'est à se demander si vous comprenez bien pourquoi c'est illégal de pirater animal doué de raison, sans doute, encore faudrait il en faire bon usage



stephane6646 a dit:


> Maintenant le P2P a son rôle et c'est incontestable; un exemple: un copain, prof de ciné, bosse sur un thème et il a besoin du film "Giordano Bruno" avec Gian Maria Volonté et qui date de la fin des 70's... Où va t-il le trouver? En France? il n'est pas distribué par les réseaux classiques... Alors comment faire et vite, vu que c'est urgent? Et bien avec le P2P, il l'a trouvé et ce n'est pas pour autant que ce fut facile: la copie n'est pas terrible, et il fut long de l'obtenir (quatre jours environ) car la source n'était pas toujours dispo... Sincèrement, le pote aurait préféré s'acquitter des euros nécessaires plutot que de passer par les inconvénients du P2P...



Quand bien même aurait-il pu faire l'acquisition légale de l'uvre en question qu'il n'avait pas le droit d'en faire la diffusion hors du cercle familial sans l'autorisation des ayants-droits, même à fins d'éducation le P2P n'y change rien.



stephane6646 a dit:


> Les pirates sont ceux qui en font un Bizzness et qui pratiquent la contrefaçon... Certains me diront que c'est trop simple, que c'est une chaîne complexe où tout le monde se tient... OK...
> Alors si seulement les producteurs arrêtaient juste deux minutes de nous prendre pour des cons; un exemple: Le seigneur des anneaux à sa sortie en DVD avait une durée de 3h environ; je l'ai acheté en pensant que c'était la version que j'avais vue au ciné... Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise quand j'ai appris que le film vu au ciné avait été amputé et que la partie manquante sortirait dans la version collector, 4 DVD... Il faudra donc que je rachète le DVD collector pour voir le film en entier; merci Peter Jackson, merci les producteurs qui volontairement font des films en fonction des DVD et du marché juteux que celà représente



Rien d'illégal, de répréhensible, ni d'illégitime à ça. Les éditeurs font leur blé comme ils l'entendent, libre à eux de valoriser leur propriété comme bon leur semble. J'ajoute qu'ils auraient probablement moins besoin d'avoir recours à ce genre de stratégies s'il y avait moins de piratage il faut bien comprendre à un moment donné que vous sciez la branche sur laquelle vous êtes assis en vous persuadant vaille que vaille que c'est l'arbre qui tombera



stephane6646 a dit:


> (une  preuve de l'importance première de ce marché avec la grève des scénaristes qui ne touchaient rien sur la vente des DVD)



Faux, les scénaristes ont fait grève pour les ventes sur internet



stephane6646 a dit:


> ... Alors je suis qui??? la vache à lait??? Le con qui subit le double effet kisskool des ventes??



J'ose espérer que tu ne pirates que les uvres des éditeurs qui ont ce genre de pratiques, et que tu épargnes les "gentils" qui se comportent mieux à tes yeux, et que toujours tu vérifies de qui il s'agit avant de pirater non? Alors ça n'est là qu'un pieux prétexte.



stephane6646 a dit:


> Rajoutons à celà, la taxe sur les cd, dvd, disque durs pour la copie privée, or, il n'y a pas plus de copie privée autorisée et ce n'est pas pour autant que la taxe a disparu... Alors???



C'est faux, l'exception du droit d'auteur à la copie privée est toujours d'actualité.



stephane6646 a dit:


> Allez une dernière: le prix des places de ciné... 8,5/9euros en moyenne, pour voir quoi? et où? je m'en fous des multiplex et je veux bien payer pour voir de grands films mais pas Disco, les chtis...
> Les pirates ne sont pas  forcément d'un seul côté...



Ca tombe bien que tu parles du cinéma en suivant le même raisonnement (c'est trop cher, c'est de la merde, et j'ai besoin de culture, machin tout ça), est-ce que tu resquilles au cinoche? Si tu ne le fais pas, pour quelle raison?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Avril 2008)

Dans ce débat, il faut déjà mettre de côté un point:
la qualité de ce qu'on pirate ne rentre pas dans le cadre du débat.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est vrai que Nonoche a un argumentaire un peu rigide, ceci dit, question simplisme, l'idée que du moment qu'on paye quelque chose, on se fait entuber, ça m'a l'air aussi d'être une idée un peu simpliste



C'est volontaire et assumé. Les pirates n'ont besoin de personne pour se trouver toutes les circonstances atténuantes, il me semble bon de rappeler tout le monde à la raison, à la l'esprit de la loi, à ses motivations, et à une certaine réalité

quant à ce que tu dis ensuite, j'y souscris totalement.


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Est-ce que ça veut dire, en gros, qu'il est normal de payer pour Lorie mais qu'il est normal de ne pas payer quand il d'agit de musique intelligente ? Ça m'échappe un peu



Non, je dis qu'il faut simplement aider les gens, et en particulier les plus humbles, à avoir un accès à la Culture (oui, notamment par des subventions). 
Si on "libéralise" complètement le secteur, en faisant de la Culture un produit de luxe réservé aux nantis, je n'ose pas imaginer le devenir de notre société.



Luc G a dit:


> * Oui, je sais, ils peuvent être subventionnés, et de fait, le sont assez souvent directement ou indirectement. Mais dans ce cas, il faut dire : je veux qu'on augmente les impôts, la redevance télé, etc. pour financer la culture. C'est de ça qu'il s'agit ?



Ben les gens sont de plus en plus exigeants. Il veulent plus de policiers présents dans certains secteurs, plus d'infirmières dans les hôpitaux, plus de professeurs dans les écoles, mais ils ne veulent surtout pas en payer le prix. 



Luc G a dit:


> Quant à ce que dit Coloquinte sur les bibliothèques, c'est très important aussi. La quasi-gratuité de la lecture à travers les bibliothèques est un réel gage de démocratisation culturelle tout en ne présentant pas les mêmes risques d'assèchement des sources de financement du livre pour la bonne raison que c'est plus agréable d'avoir un bouquin à la maison que d'aller le chercher quand on le veut et que la photocopie coûte plus cher que le bouquin tout en étant malcommode. Alors que la copie de musique ou de film peut ne pas se différencier du tout de l'original.



Oui.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dans ce débat, il faut déjà mettre de côté un point:
> la qualité de ce qu'on pirate ne rentre pas dans le cadre du débat.



pourtant ça ne cesse de revenir dans l'argumentaire : la qualité (ou son absence, selon les cas), semble justifier aux yeux de certains qu'on se passe de payer.

Si on exclut cet aspect du débat, donc, si on admet que quelle que soit la qualité des uvres concernées, la donne ne change pas, pourquoi donc se permettre de telles libertés?


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben les gens sont de plus en plus exigeants. Il veulent plus de policiers présents dans certains secteurs, plus d'infirmières dans les hôpitaux, plus de professeurs dans les écoles, mais ils ne veulent surtout pas en payer le prix.



Marrant, c'est pareil pour la culture : les gens veulent plus d'uvres de qualité, mais ne veulent surtout pas en payer le prix tu vois où je veux en venir?

Y'a bien un moment donné où il faudra faire face à cette contradiction en toute sincérité


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Quant à ce que dit Coloquinte sur les bibliothèques, c'est très important aussi. La quasi-gratuité de la lecture à travers les bibliothèques est un réel gage de démocratisation culturelle tout en ne présentant pas les mêmes risques d'assèchement des sources de financement du livre pour la bonne raison que c'est plus agréable d'avoir un bouquin à la maison que d'aller le chercher quand on le veut et que la photocopie coûte plus cher que le bouquin tout en étant malcommode. Alors que la copie de musique ou de film peut ne pas se différencier du tout de l'original.



Pour la lecture, bien sûr, et l'offensive du début des années 2000 sur le statut du prêt du livre a bien failli passer. Mais depuis que les bibliothèques sont aussi devenues des médiathèques, on y trouve des disques, des DVD et même des livres électroniques. Les montants d'abonnement annuels pour les emprunter ne valent souvent même pas le prix d'un de ces supports neuf. Dans la mienne on trouve à la discothèque aussi bien du Bach que du Lorie.

Alors au risque de passer pour un vieux dinosaure soviétique, mais ne pourrait-on pas imaginer un "dédoublement virtuel" des médiathèques publiques pour pratiquer légalement le téléchargement "en prêt" de ces supports numériques ? J'y connais rien techniquement : est-ce faisable ?
Que l'intervention publique mette un peu d'ordre là-dedans et (je rêve...) mette tout le monde d'accord : renforcement des dispositifs légaux pour lutter contre le "piratage" et accès au "prêt virtuel" par une médiathèque numérique.
Je suis à côté de la plaque ?


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> pourtant ça ne cesse de revenir dans l'argumentaire : la qualité (ou son absence, selon les cas), semble justifier aux yeux de certains qu'on se passe de payer.
> 
> Si on exclut cet aspect du débat, donc, si on admet que quelle que soit la qualité des uvres concernées, la donne ne change pas, pourquoi donc se permettre de telles libertés?



Il faut être clair. A partir du moment où l'on veut avoir un produit payant, quelque soit la "qualité" de ce produit, on est tenu de le payer. Sinon c'est du vol, point barre.

Maintenant, si le caractère marchand devenait un frein à l'accès à la Culture, je ne dis pas qu'il faut pénaliser les ayant-droits en prônant le piratage. Mais c'est à la société de s'organiser, légalement, pour que cet accès continue à se faire vers toutes les couches de la population.


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Pour la lecture, bien sûr, et l'offensive du début des années 2000 sur le statut du prêt du livre a bien failli passer. Mais depuis que les bibliothèques sont aussi devenues des médiathèques, on y trouve des disques, des DVD et même des livres électroniques. Les montants d'abonnement annuels pour les emprunter ne valent souvent même pas le prix d'un de ces supports neuf. Dans la mienne on trouve à la discothèque aussi bien du Bach que du Lorie.
> 
> Alors au risque de passer pour un vieux dinosaure soviétique, mais ne pourrait-on pas imaginer un "dédoublement virtuel" des médiathèques publiques pour pratiquer légalement le téléchargement "en prêt" de ces supports numériques ? J'y connais rien techniquement : est-ce faisable ?
> Que l'intervention publique mette un peu d'ordre là-dedans et (je rêve...) mette tout le monde d'accord : renforcement des dispositifs légaux pour lutter contre le "piratage" et accès au "prêt virtuel" par une médiathèque numérique.
> Je suis à côté de la plaque ?



+ 1


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Pour la lecture, bien sûr, et l'offensive du début des années 2000 sur le statut du prêt du livre a bien failli passer.



Mais elle n'est pas passée pourtant. A croire que nos législateurs ne sont pas aussi pourris et corrompus que certains aimeraient à nous faire croire&#8230;



coloquinte a dit:


> Mais depuis que les bibliothèques sont aussi devenues des médiathèques, on y trouve des disques, des DVD et même des livres électroniques. Les montants d'abonnement annuels pour les emprunter ne valent souvent même pas le prix d'un de ces supports neuf. Dans la mienne on trouve à la discothèque aussi bien du Bach que du Lorie.



Et c'est précisément ce qui fait que l'argumentaire financier pour le piratage tombe à l'eau. D'autant que les municipalités offrent un accès gratuit aux plus démunis.



coloquinte a dit:


> Alors au risque de passer pour un vieux dinosaure soviétique, mais ne pourrait-on pas imaginer un "dédoublement virtuel" des médiathèques publiques pour pratiquer légalement le téléchargement "en prêt" de ces supports numériques ? J'y connais rien techniquement : est-ce faisable ?
> Que l'intervention publique mette un peu d'ordre là-dedans et (je rêve...) mette tout le monde d'accord : renforcement des dispositifs légaux pour lutter contre le "piratage" et accès au "prêt virtuel" par une médiathèque numérique.
> Je suis à côté de la plaque ?



A vrai dire ça a déjà été lancé, à l'initiative de Google qui avait commencé à numériser et mettre en ligne tous les livres des plus grandes bibliothèques. Là où ça a coincé c'est qu'ils ont mis en ligne des &#339;uvres qui n'étaient pas dans le domaine public, et pour certaines toujours en cours d'édition, les éditeurs ont donc réagi très rapidement. Il faut dire que l'initiative venant d'une entreprise privée n'a guère arrangé leur cas.

C'est là où Internet pose quelques problèmes. Par exemple, si on prend en considération le fait qu'il y a 6 degrés de séparation entre chaque être humain, et que le cercle familial est défini comme suit : «l&#8217;intimité du cercle familial ou d&#8217;amis constitué par la réunion de parents, d&#8217;alliés, ou de personnes ayant des relations habituelles», on pourrait tout à fait envisager une distribution à large échelle qui soit tout à fait légale, en partant du principe que chaque maillon de la chaîne limite la distribution d'&#339;uvres strictement à des membres du cercle familial, qui de proche en proche recouvrerait toute la population. Ce mode de distribution serait parfaitement légal, mais tuerait tout autant l'industrie du divertissement que le piratage&#8230; ça fait partie des problèmes qu'il reste à solutionner, et il est clair que ça ne sera pas évident de se débrouiller pour que tout le monde s'en sorte indemne.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il faut être clair. A partir du moment où l'on veut avoir un produit payant, quelque soit la "qualité" de ce produit, on est tenu de le payer. Sinon c'est du vol, point barre.



à la bonne heure!



divoli a dit:


> Maintenant, si le caractère marchand devenait un frein à l'accès à la Culture, je ne dis pas qu'il faut pénaliser les ayant-droits en prônant le piratage. Mais c'est à la société de s'organiser, légalement, pour que cet accès continue à se faire vers toutes les couches de la population.



Et la société s'est organisée pour donner un accès libre et gratuit à la culture, via les bibliothèques, médiathèques, cinémathèques, musées, la copie privée, et le domaine public. Que demande le peuple? ;¬)


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Marrant, c'est pareil pour la culture : les gens veulent plus d'uvres de qualité, mais ne veulent surtout pas en payer le prix tu vois où je veux en venir?
> 
> Y'a bien un moment donné où il faudra faire face à cette contradiction en toute sincérité



Les financements ne sont pas les mêmes, selon qu'ils soient collectifs (via les impôts) ou individuels.

Mais bon, je veux bien croire qu'il y a une forme d'hypocrisie de la part de certaines personnes. C'est beaucoup plus facile de télécharger illégalement (et qui plus est en faisant passer les gens honnêtes pour des c*ns) que de payer son dû.


----------



## stephane6646 (28 Avril 2008)

Ah Nonoche, quel plaisir de se faire démontrer point par point ... 
j'aime ton couplet "légal/légitime" digne de Lacordaire quand il disait que la loi libère et que la liberté opprime...
Bref, si tu es juriste (qui sait??), je dirais que tu es "positiviste" ou que tu t'en tiens à une lecture stricte du droit (ce que tu peux faire)... sauf que le droit n'est pas qu'une simple lecture et une simple application... Il y a de nombreux paramètres dont l'interprétation est un vecteur essentiel... Et c'est pour celà que la solution rendue par le juge n'est pas forcément celle à laquelle on s'attend...
Mais au-delà de cet interlude, je dirai que si la mauvaise foi était exclue des prêtoires, nous serions dans un monde parfait... Or, ce n'est pas le cas... La mauvaise foi peut passer devant un juge et je pourrai te montrer des dizaines de décisions qui prêtent à critique tant sur l'application du droit que son interprétation...
Maintenant, je vais m'intéresser deux minutes à toi, à ta vie, à ce que tu es et je vais juste te poser une question: es-tu capable de penser en dehors des règles de droit? voir l'environnement sociologique, économique, dans lequel s'inscrit cette règle de droit qui condamne le P2P? Bref, essaye de faire un exercice dialectique: première partie, pose ta thèse: c'est illégal et immoral de télécharger; ensuite pose l'antithèse : c'est mal mais il y a des avantages reconnus au P2P; enfin, pose la synthèse dans laquelle tu mets en équilibre les pours et les contres et inscris toi dans cette position... Tu verras que les choses ne sont pas aussi simples qu'elle ne le paraissent, qu'elles ne se réduisent pas à une stricte analyse du droit (au demeurant, je te maintiens que, depuis la jurisprudence de la cour de cassation à propos de l'interdiction de faire une copie privée du dvd Mulholland drive, il n'est plus possible de faire de copie privée d'un dvd acheté... regarde, de nombreux dvd du commerce sont protégés; il y a le petit sigle du dvd barré)...
Parce qu'au fond, c'est sympa de participer au débat, mais ta position reste la même... c'est dommage... parce que si tu n'as que "dura lex, sed lex" (la loi est dure mais c'est la loi), on ne fait pas avancer le débat... je sais bien que tu as démontré que les emplois étaient touchés et que le piratage était dangereux... mais reconnais que cette situation est complexe et que cette complexité relève de plusieurs plans d'analyse dont le droit n'est qu'un aspect parmi tant d'autres, même s'il est l'un des plus caractéristiques... Tu devrais relire Marx et le vol de bois mort...
Aussi évite de dire que la culture est un moindre besoin que de se nourrir ou boire... ça me fait penser à Goering quand il disait "qu'à chaque fois que j'entends le mot culture, je sors mon révolver"... 
Enfin, évite de dire ici que je pirate: si j'ai envie de le dire, je n'aurai pas besoin de toi; ce n'est pas parce que j'interviens sur ce thème que je pirate forcément; je n'ai dit nulle part que je piratais; j'ai fait état d'une réflexion personnelle sur le P2P et j'ai cité un exemple de téléchargement. point barre... puisque tu aimes le droit, affirmer quelque chose à l'encontre d'une personne dont il n'est pas fait état et qui lui porte ou qui peut lui porter préjudice, c'est de la diffamation (et c'est condamnable)...  alors fais attention à ce que tu dis quand tu écris sur un forum public... sinon il y a les MP...
voilà...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> C'est faux, l'exception du droit d'auteur à la copie privée est toujours d'actualité.



C'est ça qui est faux, ils ont tellement bien ficelé leur truc que ce droit théorique ne trouve plus aucune application pratique !



Nonoche a dit:


> il me semble bon de rappeler tout le monde à la raison, à la l'esprit de la loi, à ses motivations, et à une certaine réalité



Tiens, parlons en, de l'esprit de la loi, qui vise à privilégier les intérêts privés face aux intérêts publics, cette loi là est digne d'une république bananière, votée sous la pression des lobbies au bénéfice exclusif de quelques multinationales, et dont chaque tentative d'amendement par le parlement à fait l'objet de manuvres telles que même ce qu'on cherche à nous faire passer pour une démocratie en a eu des haut le cur !

Très honnêtement, si nos députés et sénateurs allaient chercher leurs consignes de vote dans leurs circonscriptions au lieu de les tenir de l'Élysée ou de leurs partis, selon qu'ils sont de la majortité ou de l'opposition, je pense que cette loi aurait eu un peu de mal à passer.

MAis de toutes façons, ils vont être refaits, parce que leur problème n'a pas pour origine ce qu'ils appellent piratage, mais bien leur inextinguible appétit de pognon qui fait qu'en dessous de 99% de marge bénéficiaire, ils se considèrent comme insuffisamment rémunérés !


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Les financements ne sont pas les mêmes, selon qu'ils soient collectifs (via les impôts) ou individuels.
> 
> Mais bon, je veux bien croire qu'il y a une forme d'hypocrisie de la part de certaines personnes. C'est beaucoup plus facile de télécharger illégalement (et qui plus est en faisant passer les gens honnêtes pour des c*ns) que de payer son dû.



eh ben tu vois, on est d'accord, en fait ;¬)


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Ah Nonoche, quel plaisir de se faire démontrer point par point ...



Ravi de t'avoir fait plaisir&#8230;



stephane6646 a dit:


> j'aime ton couplet "légal/légitime" digne de Lacordaire quand il disait que la loi libère et que la liberté opprime...



J'aime ta faiblesse rhétorique qui consiste à placer par analogie bancale les mots d'autrui dans ma bouche&#8230;



stephane6646 a dit:


> Bref, si tu es juriste (qui sait??), je dirais que tu es "positiviste" ou que tu t'en tiens à une lecture stricte du droit (ce que tu peux faire)... sauf que le droit n'est pas qu'une simple lecture et une simple application... Il y a de nombreux paramètres dont l'interprétation est un vecteur essentiel... Et c'est pour celà que la solution rendue par le juge n'est pas forcément celle à laquelle on s'attend...



Précisément, je m'en tiens à l'esprit de la loi, et non à la lettre, et j'attends toujours un argumentaire honnête. On en revient toujours au même point, quelles que soient les contorsions intellectuelles auxquelles on assiste ici : l'industrie du divertissement investit de très lourdes sommes dans ses productions. Si plus personne ne joue le jeu, par manque de probité, comment résoudre ce problème? Les avocats du diable font bien peu de cas de ce problème pourtant fondamental.



stephane6646 a dit:


> Mais au-delà de cet interlude, je dirai que si la mauvaise foi était exclue des prêtoires, nous serions dans un monde parfait... Or, ce n'est pas le cas... La mauvaise foi peut passer devant un juge et je pourrai te montrer des dizaines de décisions qui prêtent à critique tant sur l'application du droit que son interprétation...



Fort bien, maintenant je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faille se satisfaire de cet état de fait.
Il y aura toujours du crime, de la drogue, de la prostitution, des accidents de la route, et il y aura toujours du piratage. Est-ce que cette triste réalité impose qu'on cesse de tout faire pour les réduire à un niveau qui rende la société vivable pour tous? Je ne crois pas.



stephane6646 a dit:


> Maintenant, je vais m'intéresser deux minutes à toi, à ta vie, à ce que tu es et je vais juste te poser une question: es-tu capable de penser en dehors des règles de droit? voir l'environnement sociologique, économique, dans lequel s'inscrit cette règle de droit qui condamne le P2P?



Oui, merci beaucoup. Sinon, ça va, toi?



stephane6646 a dit:


> Bref, essaye de faire un exercice dialectique: première partie, pose ta thèse: c'est illégal et immoral de télécharger; ensuite pose l'antithèse : c'est mal mais il y a des avantages reconnus au P2P; enfin, pose la synthèse dans laquelle tu mets en équilibre les pours et les contres et inscris toi dans cette position...



Pourquoi donc veux-tu que je me charge de faire ta part du débat? Serais-tu flemmasse, ou à court d'arguments à ce point??



stephane6646 a dit:


> Tu verras que les choses ne sont pas aussi simples qu'elle ne le paraissent, qu'elles ne se réduisent pas à une stricte analyse du droit (au demeurant, je te maintiens que, depuis la jurisprudence de la cour de cassation à propos de l'interdiction de faire une copie privée du dvd Mulholland drive, il n'est plus possible de faire de copie privée d'un dvd acheté... regarde, de nombreux dvd du commerce sont protégés; il y a le petit sigle du dvd barré)...



Et je maintiens que c'est faux. Il est désormais illégal de contourner les protections numériques, (et non pas d'exercer la copie privée), mais la loi a pris en compte cette composante pour la copie privée, puisqu'il suffit de demander à l'éditeur une copie&#8230;



stephane6646 a dit:


> Parce qu'au fond, c'est sympa de participer au débat, mais ta position reste la même... c'est dommage...



Et tu n'as pas envisagé que ça pouvait être parce que tes arguments manquaient de force pour me convaincre de quoi que ce soit? C'est forcément parce que je suis buté? Non, parce qu'à bien y regarder, je pourrais en avoir autant à ton service, tu sais&#8230; ta position n'a pas l'air d'évoluer beaucoup non plus&#8230;



stephane6646 a dit:


> parce que si tu n'as que "dura lex, sed lex" (la loi est dure mais c'est la loi), on ne fait pas avancer le débat...



Probablement pas, mais y a-t-il seulement débat? Le principe c'est quoi, de dire que la loi n'est pas toujours respectable? Qu'on est pas toujours tenu de la respecter? Et quoi, tu vas me sortir la clause de désobéissance civile, tu vas me citer les grandes heures de la résistance française, pour justifier d'un acte aussi minable que le piratage?&#8230; Mais vas-y, fais toi plaisir, hein&#8230;

S'il s'agit d'un débat de société, et je crois que c'en est un, la loi me paraît un élément incontournable, et une base de départ qui me semble devoir être admise par tous. Maintenant, la loi reste perfectible, et j'attends des argumentaires dans ce sens, mais pour le moment je n'en ai pas vu la queue d'un.



stephane6646 a dit:


> je sais bien que tu as démontré que les emplois étaient touchés et que le piratage était dangereux... mais reconnais que cette situation est complexe et que cette complexité relève de plusieurs plans d'analyse dont le droit n'est qu'un aspect parmi tant d'autres, même s'il est l'un des plus caractéristiques... Tu devrais relire Marx et le vol de bois mort...



Merci pour tes conseils de lecture, en ce qui me concerne je te crois assez grand pour choisir ta bibliothèque tout seul. Si la situation est complexe, ça ne se reflète guère dans l'argumentaire qui voudrait justifier du piratage&#8230; mais il ne tient qu'à toi d'en faire une meilleure démonstration.



stephane6646 a dit:


> Aussi évite de dire que la culture est un moindre besoin que de se nourrir ou boire... ça me fait penser à Goering quand il disait "qu'à chaque fois que j'entends le mot culture, je sors mon révolver"...



Et tu remets ça avec tes associations douteuses, avec par dessus le marché un point godwin pour toi&#8230; c'est quoi ton propos, là? Dire que si on défend le droit d'auteur, c'est comme si on était pour l'extermination des juifs? C'est ça ton raccourci? T'as vraiment rien de mieux à fournir comme argumentaire?



stephane6646 a dit:


> Enfin, évite de dire ici que je pirate: si j'ai envie de le dire, je n'aurai pas besoin de toi; ce n'est pas parce que j'interviens sur ce thème que je pirate forcément; je n'ai dit nulle part que je piratais; j'ai fait état d'une réflexion personnelle sur le P2P et j'ai cité un exemple de téléchargement. point barre... puisque tu aimes le droit, affirmer quelque chose à l'encontre d'une personne dont il n'est pas fait état et qui lui porte ou qui peut lui porter préjudice, c'est de la diffamation (et c'est condamnable)...  alors fais attention à ce que tu dis quand tu écris sur un forum public... sinon il y a les MP...
> voilà...



Je m'excuse si j'ai pu laisser penser que je t'accusais de piratage, telle n'était pas mon intention. Maintenant, à moins d'un formidable esprit de contradiction, parfaitement stérile qui plus est, j'aimerais comprendre ce qui te pousse à justifier le piratage s'il n'est pas assez justifié à tes yeux pour le pratiquer toi-même&#8230;


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est ça qui est faux, ils ont tellement bien ficelé leur truc que ce droit théorique ne trouve plus aucune application pratique !



C'est faux, voir plus haut.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, parlons en, de l'esprit de la loi, qui vise à privilégier les intérêts privés face aux intérêts publics, cette loi là est digne d'une république bananière, votée sous la pression des lobbies au bénéfice exclusif de quelques multinationales, et dont chaque tentative d'amendement par le parlement à fait l'objet de man&#339;uvres telles que même ce qu'on cherche à nous faire passer pour une démocratie en a eu des haut le c&#339;ur !



Alors on va tout de suite régler la question : si effectivement nous sommes comme tu le martèles dans une parodie de démocratie, la seule chose que tu trouves à y faire c'est de pirater des &#339;uvres au lieu d'appeler au soulèvement du peuple, ben excuse moi, mais c'est tout bonnement minable&#8230; belle insurrection, belle révolte civique que celle-là&#8230; non mais tu t'entends un peu là?&#8230; c'est vraiment pitoyable, désolé de te le dire&#8230; faut arrêter le trip de Che Guevarra à la petite semaine deux minutes, là quand même, surtout si c'est pour justifier de choses aussi "petites"&#8230; et puis faut que tu m'expliques un peu le fond du truc, ça se passe comment, les élections sont truquées? Les "pouvoirs qui sont" vérifient que les candidats sont bien corrompus avant de les laisser se présenter? On t'a empêché de changer les choses en lançant ta propre candidature?

Une fois de plus, je te renvoie au mouvement poujadiste (dont un des derniers députés fut nul autre que Jean-Marie Lepen&#8230



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Très honnêtement, si nos députés et sénateurs allaient chercher leurs consignes de vote dans leurs circonscriptions au lieu de les tenir de l'Élysée ou de leurs partis, selon qu'ils sont de la majortité ou de l'opposition, je pense que cette loi aurait eu un peu de mal à passer.
> 
> MAis de toutes façons, ils vont être refaits, parce que leur problème n'a pas pour origine ce qu'ils appellent piratage, mais bien leur inextinguible appétit de pognon qui fait qu'en dessous de 99% de marge bénéficiaire, ils se considèrent comme insuffisamment rémunérés !



Ah, nous y voilà, ils gagnent trop d'argent pour toi&#8230; t'es au courant quand même qu'il y a des échecs commerciaux? Tu le sais, ou pas, qu'on a toujours pas trouvé la recette miracle du succès? Et comment on fait selon toi pour éponger ce genre de choses? Produire une &#339;uvre, c'est toujours un risque financier, ça n'est jamais garanti, et ça mérite non seulement un retour sur investissement à la hauteur du risque, mais c'est également ce retour qui permet d'investir à fond perdu dans des productions dont on sait pertinement qu'elles ne feront pas un tabac&#8230; ça ne t'a pas frappé qu'il y a toujours une production éclectique, qu'il y en a pour tous les goûts, aussi obscures et underground que soient certaines &#339;uvres? (et non, tout n'est pas issu des subventions publiques)

Et puis, à partir de quand ça devient "trop"? Qui es-tu pour fixer une limite? Et si ces gens génèrent beaucoup d'argent pour d'autres, n'est-il pas un juste retour des choses qu'ils aient droit à leur part de bénéfices?

ah et j'espère que tu ne pirates que les &#339;uvres dont les éditeurs ont des affaires florissantes, et que tu t'assures bien avant de faire quoi que ce soit que tu ne t'attaques pas à un "petit" dont les finances sont au plus mal&#8230; non?

Mais toi bien sûr tu serais un bien meilleur producteur, tu dépenserais tout ton argent dans une production de qualité, et tu refuserais de toucher des bénéfices dessus, quitte à ce que ça ne soit pas réinvesti dans une autre &#339;uvre&#8230;

On touche résolument au grand n'importe quoi là


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche, tu bosses chez Universal? :mouais:


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Nonoche, tu bosses chez Universal? :mouais:



Ca me pendait au nez, ça Non, je ne bosse pas chez Universal, ni chez aucun éditeur. Pour autant que ça te regarde, d'ailleurs.

Fort heureusement, il n'est nul besoin d'avoir un intérêt personnel là dedans pour défendre le droit d'auteur aussi étonnant que ça puisse te paraître.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> C'est faux, voir plus haut.



Facile, cite moi un exemple précis ou on peut mettre ce droit en pratique ? Même enregistrer mes vinyles sur CD pour pouvoir continuer à les écouter quand ma platine sera morte, j'ai pas le droit de le faire ! Je te parle pas de la copie de sécurité, au cas où l'original serait abimé !



Nonoche a dit:


> Alors on va tout de suite régler la question : si effectivement nous sommes comme tu le martèles dans une parodie de démocratie, la seule chose que tu trouves à y faire c'est de pirater des &#339;uvres au lieu d'appeler au soulèvement du peuple, ben excuse moi, mais c'est tout bonnement minable&#8230; belle insurrection, belle révolte civique que celle-là&#8230; non mais tu t'entends un peu là?&#8230; c'est vraiment pitoyable, désolé de te le dire&#8230; faut arrêter le trip de Che Guevarra à la petite semaine deux minutes, là quand même, surtout si c'est pour justifier de choses aussi "petites"&#8230;



Moi, non, ça n'est pas ma façon de me révolter, puisque je ne télécharge pas ! mon propos est juste de dire (et je le maintiens) que dans ce pays, les intérêts particuliers passent avant l'intérêt général dès qu'il est question de se remplir les poches ! Vouloir criminaliser ceux qui matent sur leur ordi les films qu'ils ne pourront pas aller voir au cinéma me parait être une man&#339;uvre désespérée de requins qui s'accrochent à leur bout de barbaque car ils n'ont pas encore compris qu'il était complètement avarié.



Nonoche a dit:


> et puis faut que tu m'expliques un peu le fond du truc, ça se passe comment, les élections sont truquées? Les "pouvoirs qui sont" vérifient que les candidats sont bien corrompus avant de les laisser se présenter? On t'a empêché de changer les choses en lançant ta propre candidature?



Non, pas besoin de truquer les élections, puisque seuls peuvent s'y présenter ceux qui sont agréés. Les "pouvoirs qui sont" vérifient que les candidats correspondent bien au moule avant de les laisser se présenter, et font en sorte que ceux qui n'ont pas l'agrément se désistent si malgré tout ils se sont quand même portés candidats. on a vu comment les RG ont bien fait croire à Coluche (qui avait des moyens que je n'ai pas pour se faire entendre) que la mort de son ami (qui était bien purement accidentelle en fait) était un avant goût de ce qui l'attendait s'il ne retirait pas sa candidature, alors, oui, on m'a empêché de changer les choses en lançant ma propre candidature (sans compter l'aspect financier de la question).



Nonoche a dit:


> Une fois de plus, je te renvoie au mouvement poujadiste (dont un des derniers députés fut nul autre que Jean-Marie Lepen&#8230



 tu peux toujours essayer, mais bon, si Le Pen me sort par les yeux, il y a un écho de son discours qui est tout ce qu'il y a de plus crédible : tous les moyens sont bons pour que ceux qui se réclament de lui n'aient aucune représentation nationale, quelque soit leur nombre. Si de mon point de vue, c'est salutaire, ça n'en reste pas moins, sur le principe, qu'une magouille de plus de nos chers dirigeants.



Nonoche a dit:


> Ah, nous y voilà, ils gagnent trop d'argent pour toi&#8230; t'es au courant quand même qu'il y a des échecs commerciaux? Tu le sais, ou pas, qu'on a toujours pas trouvé la recette miracle du succès? Et comment on fait selon toi pour éponger ce genre de choses? Produire une &#339;uvre, c'est toujours un risque financier, ça n'est jamais garanti, et ça mérite non seulement un retour sur investissement à la hauteur du risque, mais c'est également ce retour qui permet d'investir à fond perdu dans des productions dont on sait pertinement qu'elles ne feront pas un tabac&#8230; ça ne t'a pas frappé qu'il y a toujours une production éclectique, qu'il y en a pour tous les goûts, aussi obscures et underground que soient certaines &#339;uvres? (et non, tout n'est pas issu des subventions publiques)



Oui, et la marmotte elle enveloppe le chocolat dans le papier alu !

Les marchands de soupe que tu défend *ne prennent jamais de risque*, au premier petit symptôme de soupçon de baisse des ventes, l'artiste est lourdé, ceux qui prennent des risques, ce sont les petits labels qui produisent les artistes, pas les majors, dont le catalogue n'est constitué que de valeurs commercialement sûres et généralement (il y a heureusement quand même des exceptions) artistiquement nulles ! 

Leur seul critère de production est la rentabilité, alors ne viens pas me sortir le couplet du pauvre capitaliste qui risque de devoir diminuer sa ration de caviar de 10 grammes par an à cause des risques qu'il prend !

Les &#339;uvres obscures et underground, elles ne sont pas chez les majors, et les gens qui les produisent ont généralement une approche radicalement différente de celle des majors vis à vis des téléchargeurs !




Nonoche a dit:


> Et puis, à partir de quand ça devient "trop"? Qui es-tu pour fixer une limite? Et si ces gens génèrent beaucoup d'argent pour d'autres, n'est-il pas un juste retour des choses qu'ils aient droit à leur part de bénéfices?



Où as tu pris qu'ils généraient beaucoup d'argent pour d'autres ? Ils génèrent beaucoup d'argent pour eux seuls, quelques artistes (hum) "locomotive" ont droit aux miettes, et les "autres", on leur laisse tout juste de quoi ne pas crever de faim pendant qu'on a besoin d'eux (après ... ).



Nonoche a dit:


> ah et j'espère que tu ne pirates que les &#339;uvres dont les éditeurs ont des affaires florissantes, et que tu t'assures bien avant de faire quoi que ce soit que tu ne t'attaques pas à un "petit" dont les finances sont au plus mal&#8230; non?



Mais faut que tu arrêtes avec ça, je ne télécharge pas, les CD gravés que j'ai ici sont tous doublés par le vinyle qui leur a donné naissance, car je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais payer de nouveau ce que j'ai déjà acheté sous prétexte qu'ils ont rendus les nouveaux matériels de lecture incompatibles avec les anciens supports, mais c'est tout !



Nonoche a dit:


> Mais toi bien sûr tu serais un bien meilleur producteur, tu dépenserais tout ton argent dans une production de qualité, et tu refuserais de toucher des bénéfices dessus, quitte à ce que ça ne soit pas réinvesti dans une autre &#339;uvre&#8230;
> 
> On touche résolument au grand n'importe quoi là



Dans le genre "grand n'importe quoi", tu atteins des sommets, là ! Un vrai petit interrupteur, tout ou rien !

Ce que je dénonce, c'est la démesure, le 99% des bénef pour 1% des participants, et 1% pour les 99 autres %.

Quant au "réinvestissement", tu le vois où ? Ah oui, la pochette qu'il va falloir recomposer pour le 10ème, puis le 15 ème et le 20 ème, avant celle du 25 ème anniversaire de la mort du cher artiste que nous aimions tous tant ? Non, les bénéfices ne sont que très peu réinvestis, les dividendes versés aux actionnaires ne le permettent pas vraiment (c'est pas patient, un fond de pension américain, faut que ça tombe dru et vite ! )!


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Facile, cite moi un exemple précis ou on peut mettre ce droit en pratique ? Même enregistrer mes vinyles sur CD pour pouvoir continuer à les écouter quand ma platine sera morte, j'ai pas le droit de le faire ! Je te parle pas de la copie de sécurité, au cas où l'original serait abimé !



Fort bien, à ton tour : cite moi un cas où quelqu'un a été condamné pour avoir copié un vinyl sur un CD, ou un article de loi qui le stipule, sinon l'affirmation est gratuite.

Mais même en admettant que la copie privée n'existe plus, il faut quand même se poser les bonnes questions : pourquoi a-t-on mis des verrous sur les DVD, et pourquoi a-t-on protégé ces verrous? Y aurait-il eu seulement besoin de le faire si personne ne piratait? Quand je vous dis qu'en piratant on scie la branche sur laquelle on est assis&#8230;



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, non, ça n'est pas ma façon de me révolter, puisque je ne télécharge pas !



J'admire ton abnégation, quand manifestement tout te pousse à le faire, en toute légitimité&#8230;



Pascal 77 a dit:


> mon propos est juste de dire (et je le maintiens) que dans ce pays, les intérêts particuliers passent avant l'intérêt général dès qu'il est question de se remplir les poches ! Vouloir criminaliser ceux qui matent sur leur ordi les films qu'ils ne pourront pas aller voir au cinéma me parait être une man&#339;uvre désespérée de requins qui s'accrochent à leur bout de barbaque car ils n'ont pas encore compris qu'il était complètement avarié.



Double langage encore, si la barbaque est avariée, à quoi bon la voler?&#8230;
Et tu ne cesses de parler de ceux qui ne peuvent aller au cinéma, mais encore une fois ceux là peuvent avoir un accès illimité et gratuit à la culture&#8230; l'argument ne tient pas.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, pas besoin de truquer les élections, puisque seuls peuvent s'y présenter ceux qui sont agréés. Les "pouvoirs qui sont" vérifient que les candidats correspondent bien au moule avant de les laisser se présenter, et font en sorte que ceux qui n'ont pas l'agrément se désistent si malgré tout ils se sont quand même portés candidats.



alors celle-là, elle est formidable&#8230; tu pourrais essayer de démontrer un tant soit peut ce que tu affirmes là, ou c'est de la spéculation purement gratuite?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> on a vu comment les RG ont bien fait croire à Coluche (qui avait des moyens que je n'ai pas pour se faire entendre) que la mort de son ami (qui était bien purement accidentelle) était un avant goût de ce qui l'attendait s'il ne retirait pas sa candidature, alors, oui, on m'a empêché de changer les choses en lançant ma propre candidature (sans compter l'aspect financier de la question).



Pourtant, il a bien pu la déposer, sa candidature&#8230; et je te rappelle que tu parles d'une époque où les médias étaient encore largement tenus par l'état, bien loin de la démocratie actuelle&#8230; sois gentil de garder les choses dans leur contexte.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> tu peux toujours essayer, mais bon, si Le Pen me sort par les yeux, il y a un écho de son discours qui est tout ce qu'il y a de plus crédible : tous les moyens sont bons pour que ceux qui se réclament de lui n'aient aucune représentation nationale, quelque soit leur nombre. Si de mon point de vue, c'est salutaire, ça n'en reste pas moins, sur le principe, qu'une magouille de plus de nos chers dirigeants.



Et pourtant, le FN n'a pas été interdit, que je sache.
Cependant, je suis tout à fait d'accord, la représentation nationale a auto-organisé son homogénéité, et j'espère qu'on en reviendra à un modèle plus équitable, à la proportionnelle (ce dont on parle de plus en plus). Cependant les députés ont agi avec le mandat du peuple, il ne tenait qu'à nous d'en élire de plus scrupuleux.
Il n'en reste pas moins que le FN comme tout autre parti pourrait avoir plus de représentants s'il recueillait plus de votes, ce qui à ma connaissance n'a pas encore été traffiqué&#8230;





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, et la marmotte elle enveloppe le chocolat dans le papier alu !
> 
> Les marchands de soupe que tu défend *ne prennent jamais de risque*, au premier petit symptôme de soupçon de baisse des ventes, l'artiste est lourdé, ceux qui prennent des risques, ce sont les petits labels qui produisent les artistes, pas les majors, dont le catalogue n'est constitué que de valeurs commercialement sûres et généralement (il y a heureusement quand même des exceptions) artistiquement nulles !



C'est faux, il y a plein d'artistes de qualité chez les majors, Norah Jones, M, (fille et fils de, au passage, comme quoi&#8230 Christophe Willem, et j'en passe. Et ça ne les empêche pas d'essuyer des échecs (Magalie Vaé, Jonatha Cerrada, etc), et pourtant ceux-ci sont toujours sous contrat et s'appêtent chacun à sortir un nouvel album, comme quoi ça n'est pas les requins pour lesquels tu veux les faire passer. Ceci étant, aucune société n'a vocation à perdre de l'argent&#8230;

Et il ne me semble pas que les pirates se contentent de s'attaquer aux "gros poissons". Il ne s'agit donc là, encore une fois, que d'un prétexte.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Leur seul critère de production est la rentabilité, alors ne viens pas me sortir le couplet du pauvre capitaliste qui risque de devoir diminuer sa ration de caviar de 10 grammes par an à cause des risques qu'il prend !



*soupir* et c'est moi qu'on accuse de faire de la caricature&#8230;



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les &#339;uvres obscures et underground, elles ne sont pas chez les majors, et les gens qui les produisent ont une approche radicalement différente de celle des majors vis à vis des téléchargeurs !



Il faudrait que tu regardes d'un peu plus près le catalogue des dites majors avant de jeter bébé avec l'eau du bain&#8230; Et si certains indés ont une approche radicalement différente vis-à-vis des pirates, les pirates eux sont bien loin d'en avoir autant à leur service. Comme quoi les mêmes causes ne produisent pas les mêmes effets. On peut d'ailleurs se demander dans quelle mesure les éditeurs en question ne font pas de la "public relations", quand on voit comment Ariel Wizman s'est fait lyncher sur le net pour avoir prété sa voix à une campagne contre le piratage&#8230;



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Où as tu pris qu'ils généraient beaucoup d'argent pour d'autres ? Ils génèrent beaucoup d'argent pour eux seuls, quelques artistes (hum) "locomotive" ont droit aux miettes, et les "autres", on leur laisse tout juste de quoi ne pas crever de faim pendant qu'on a besoin d'eux (après ... ).



Belle idée reçue que celle-là. Tu pêches par ignorance, mais m'est avis que tu n'iras pas chercher à voir plus loin que le bout de ton nez, tant c'est plus confortable de voir les choses ainsi&#8230;



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais faut que tu arrêtes avec ça, je ne télécharge pas, les CD gravés que j'ai ici sont tous doublés par le vinyle qui leur a donné naissance, car je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais payer de nouveau ce que j'ai déjà acheté sous prétexte qu'ils ont rendus les nouveaux matériels de lecture incompatibles avec les anciens supports, mais c'est tout !



Mais puisque le piratage te paraît autant justifié, pour quelle raison ne pirates-tu donc pas??



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans le genre "grand n'importe quoi", tu atteins des sommets, là ! Un vrai petit interrupteur, tout ou rien !
> 
> Ce que je dénonce, c'est la démesure, le 99% des bénef pour 1% des participants, et 1% pour les 99 autres %.
> 
> Quant au "réinvestissement", tu le vois où ? Ah oui, la pochette qu'il va falloir recomposer pour le 10ème, puis le 15 ème et le 20 ème, avant celle du 25 ème anniversaire de la mort du cher artiste que nous aimions tous tant ? Non, les bénéfices ne sont que très peu réinvestis, les dividendes versés aux actionnaires ne le permettent pas vraiment (c'est pas patient, un fond de pension américain, faut que ça tombe dru et vite ! )!



J'aurais droit à tous les poncifs&#8230; manque plus que tu les accuses d'exploiter la misère du tiers-monde, et de mettre en danger l'environnement, et le tableau sera complet.

J'en reviens à ce que je disais : pour autant criticables que les éditeurs te paraissent, il n'en reste pas moins qu'ils ont pour eux de respecter la loi, à l'inverse des pirates, qui curieusement eux ont droit à toute ta mansuétude&#8230;


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> eh ben tu vois, on est d'accord, en fait ;¬)



Oui et non. Disons que je ne peux que plussoyer sur l'argumentaire de Pascal 77.

Il faut essayer d'être cohérent. Par exemple, je paye la musique que j'écoute et les films que je regarde (plus par respect du travail des artistes que des multinationales qui s'en mettent plein les fouilles pour engraisser leurs actionnaires).

Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi me demande-t'on de payer "une taxe anti-copie" à chaque fois que j'achète des CD / DVD et des disques durs ? Du coup, c'est moi qui ai l'impression de me faire voler. Cela me donnerait même envie de pirater, tiens...


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui et non. Disons que je ne peux que plussoyer sur l'argumentaire de Pascal 77.
> 
> Il faut essayer d'être cohérent. Par exemple, je paye la musique que j'écoute et les films que je regarde (plus par respect du travail des artistes que des multinationales qui s'en mettent plein les fouilles pour engraisser leurs actionnaires).
> 
> Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi me demande-t'on de payer "une taxe anti-copie" à chaque fois que j'achète des CD / DVD et des disques durs ? Du coup, c'est moi qui ai l'impression de me faire voler. Cela me donnerait même envie de pirater, tiens...



Tu aurais tout à fait raison si cette taxe avait pour vocation de contrebalancer le piratage, ce qui n'est pas le cas, puisqu'il s'agit d'une compensation pour l'exercice de la copie privée. Cependant il y a un certain nombre de choses discutables dans le fond et dans la forme de cette taxe, et d'ailleurs elles commencent à être remises en question.

Cependant, pour autant que les disposition légales soient criticables, je maintiens que ça n'est pas en piratant qu'on fera évoluer les choses dans le bon sens (bien au contraire). Commençons par être un peu plus constructifs que ça.


----------



## stephane6646 (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche, tu es bien sympathique mais dans le peu de réflexion dont je fais preuve à tes yeux et dans ma faiblesse réthorique, je soulignerai que je n'ai pas atteint le point de Godwin encore... 
je trouvais juste ultra simpliste le fait que la culture n'était pas un besoin aussi vital que boire et manger. Ma comparaison avec Goebls et non Goering (merci Divoli ) ne te concernait pas directement et elle était maladroite dans la formulation...mais j'entendais ainsi souligner que  mettre la culture en balance avec des besoins évidents pouvait conduire à des absurdités...  

je suis heureux aussi de voir que tu respectes la légalité et je ne peux que te féliciter Dans un pays où la fraude est le jeu préféré, tu auras une médaille. Mais tu te trompes de combats ou de côté. Le problème n'est pas le P2P perso mais la contrefaçon. 
Maintenant, considère qu'il y a autre chose dans le P2P que contourner les droits de propriété intellectuelle ou de divers ayant droit. Il y a aussi une question de partage. Je sais que c'est difficile à comprendre dans une société individualiste mais tu as des gens qui juste envie de partager leur savoir, leur production artisitique. Combien d'artistes utilisent le net aujourd'hui et ne voient pas le P2P comme un démon qui casse l'outil de travail mais comme une chance d'être entendu et reconnu... Parce que tu oublies juste un truc: aucun amateur ne gardera du son MP3 ou de divx... Ne connais tu pas autour de toi, des gens qui ont téléchargé de la musique ou un film, qui ont aimé et qui vont ensuite acheter l'album ou voir le film? 
Le P2P a juste souligné que la révolution numérique a été manquée par le systeme de production artistique, obligé de s'adapter à cette nouvelle donne et qui n'y arrive pas. Alors vive la répression, la trouille, la coercition... N'oublie pas que le problème est ancien; il y a toujours eu une inadéquation entre l'artistique et la technologie; par exemple au siecle dernier quand les chansons étaient reproduites sur des livrets pour être vendues à des particuliers. Cette situation avait été décriée...
Bref, rien de nouveau sous le soleil... Mais je suis désolé, je n'arrive pas à avoir de peine pour le patron d'Universal  Désolé...


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Tu aurais tout à fait raison si cette taxe avait pour vocation de contrebalancer le piratage, ce qui n'est pas le cas, puisqu'il s'agit d'une compensation pour l'exercice de la copie privée. Cependant il y a un certain nombre de choses discutables dans le fond et dans la forme de cette taxe, et d'ailleurs elles commencent à être remises en question.



Quelle copie privée ? Elle est interdite. Et heureusement que cette taxe est contestée, et  j'espère qu'elle va être supprimée. Ce n'est pas en prenant les gens (les consommateurs) pour des c*ns que l'on va arriver à quelque chose de "constructif", comme tu dis...




Nonoche a dit:


> Cependant, pour autant que les disposition légales soient criticables, je maintiens que ça n'est pas en piratant qu'on fera évoluer les choses dans le bon sens (bien au contraire). Commençons par être un peu plus constructifs que ça.



Le problème, dans ton raisonnement, c'est que tu cristallises essentiellement le comportement de l'utilisateur (en tout cas celui qui pirate), sans aucunement remettre en cause tout le système (le lobbying exercé par certains acteurs sur nos gouvernants en est un exemple).


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Nonoche, tu es bien sympathique mais dans le peu de réflexion dont je fais preuve à tes yeux et dans ma faiblesse réthorique, je soulignerai que je n'ai pas atteint le point de Godwin encore...



Il s'en faut vraiment de peu, alors&#8230;



stephane6646 a dit:


> je trouvais juste ultra simpliste le fait que la culture n'était pas un besoin aussi vital que boire et manger.



Dire le contraire est pourtant un mensonge éhonté. Je fais quoi, je te cite le cas des enfants sauvages?

Si la culture n'est pas indispensable à la vie, oui, elle est essentielle à l'élévation humaine, et c'est précisément pour ça qu'il faut la protéger et non la piller.



stephane6646 a dit:


> Ma comparaison avec Goebls et non Goering (merci Divoli ) ne te concernait pas directement et elle était maladroite dans la formulation...mais j'entendais ainsi souligner que  mettre la culture en balance avec des besoins évidents pouvait conduire à des absurdités...



Pourtant, je n'ai jamais rien proféré de tel que la citation en question. Merci donc de ne combattre que mes propres arguments et de ne pas m'en prêter que je n'ai jamais fait miens.



stephane6646 a dit:


> je suis heureux aussi de voir que tu respectes la légalité et je ne peux que te féliciter Dans un pays où la fraude est le jeu préféré, tu auras une médaille. Mais tu te trompes de combats ou de côté. Le problème n'est pas le P2P perso mais la contrefaçon.



Tu te trompes de débat, à aucun moment je n'ai remis en question la légitimité du P2P, mais bien celle de certains comportements.



stephane6646 a dit:


> Maintenant, considère qu'il y a autre chose dans le P2P que contourner les droits de propriété intellectuelle ou de divers ayant droit. Il y a aussi une question de partage. Je sais que c'est difficile à comprendre dans une société individualiste mais tu as des gens qui juste envie de partager leur savoir, leur production artisitique. Combien d'artistes utilisent le net aujourd'hui et ne voient pas le P2P comme un démon qui casse l'outil de travail mais comme une chance d'être entendu et reconnu...



Hors sujet : pour ceux là il n'y a pas de piratage, puisque la distribution des &#339;uvres se fait avec l'assentiment des ayants-droits.



stephane6646 a dit:


> Parce que tu oublies juste un truc: aucun amateur ne gardera du son MP3 ou de divx... Ne connais tu pas autour de toi, des gens qui ont téléchargé de la musique ou un film, qui ont aimé et qui vont ensuite acheter l'album ou voir le film?



A se demander trois choses:
- comment les gens venaient à connaître des &#339;uvres pour les acheter avant l'avènement d'internet
- pourquoi les éditeurs sont-ils si farouchement opposés au piratage si celui-ci avait un effet un tant soit peu bénéfique sur leur chiffre d'affaire (ils ne sont pas aussi bêtes qu'on voudrait le faire croire&#8230
- si cet axiome était un tant soit peu vrai, alors plus de piratage équivaudrait à plus de ventes. Donc si demain 100% des gens téléchargent, forcément les ventes devraient éclater le plafond&#8230; ça m'a tout l'air d'un bon vieux sophisme, ça&#8230;



stephane6646 a dit:


> Le P2P a juste souligné que la révolution numérique a été manquée par le systeme de production artistique, obligé de s'adapter à cette nouvelle donne et qui n'y arrive pas. Alors vive la répression, la trouille, la coercition... N'oublie pas que le problème est ancien; il y a toujours eu une inadéquation entre l'artistique et la technologie; par exemple au siecle dernier quand les chansons étaient reproduites sur des livrets pour être vendues à des particuliers. Cette situation avait été décriée...
> Bref, rien de nouveau sous le soleil... Mais je suis désolé, je n'arrive pas à avoir de peine pour le patron d'Universal  Désolé...



Non, et heureusement, les pirates ne s'attaquent qu'au méchant Pascal Nègre (qu'il est si confortable de s'imaginer allumer des barreaux de chaise à coups de billets enflammés&#8230, et jamais ô grand jamais aux petits producteurs qui rament pour s'en sortir, c'est bien connu, ils ont tous l'&#339;il sur societes.com avant de télécharger, faut pas croire, c'est une activité tout ce qu'il y a de plus éthique, hein&#8230; d'ailleurs, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que les pirates n'agissent ainsi que pour rééquilibrer les choses et donner plus de chances aux petits producteurs face aux géants de la musique&#8230; oui, ça ne peut être que ça, sinon, ça ferait des pirates d'odieux égoïstes qui, sous couvert de pieuses vertus, ne seraient en fait que de tristes tricheurs sans foi ni loi&#8230;


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le problème, dans ton raisonnement, c'est que tu cristallises essentiellement le comportement de l'utilisateur (en tout cas celui qui pirate), sans aucunement remettre en cause tout le système (le lobbying exercé par certains acteurs sur nos gouvernants en est un exemple).



Pardon pardon, je n'ai attendu personne pour remettre en cause le système (notamment sur mon blog, et également ici, si, si)

Cependant, s'il s'agit de faire passer le piratage pour un acte militant, faudrait un peu arrêter de se la raconter.

Moi je veux bien qu'on discute de tout ça, mais ça part encore une fois du principe que se mettre hors la loi c'est se donner tous les torts. On ne peut discuter de la loi qu'à partir du moment ou on la respecte, faute de quoi, à quoi bon même la changer puisqu'on se passe de suivre ce qu'elle ordonne?


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Cependant, s'il s'agit de faire passer le piratage pour un acte militant, faudrait un peu arrêter de se la raconter.



Mais qui est-ce qui fait passer le piratage pour "un acte militant" ? Tu ne crois pas que tu exagères un peu (et même beaucoup). :mouais:

Je crois que c'est l'évolution technologique qui facilite le piratage, c'est tout, puisqu'il est plus facile de télécharger illégalement une centaine de musiques que de voler un CD dans un hypermarché.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais qui est-ce qui fait passer le piratage pour "un acte militant" ? Tu ne crois pas que tu exagères un peu (et même beaucoup). :mouais:



Pardon pardon, mais ça n'est pas moi qui ait invoqué toutes ces bonnes raisons de pirater ("et les pauvres ils ont pas le choix, et les politiques ils sont pourris, et la production est merdique, et c'est rien que des méchants requins, et gnagnagna et gnagnagna")



stephane6646 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est l'évolution technologique qui facilite le piratage, c'est tout, puisqu'il est plus facile de télécharger illégalement une centaine de musiques que de voler un CD sans un hypermarché.



Nous sommes bien d'accord, je ne dis rien de plus, et j'aimerais qu'on soit plus nombreux à regarder la réalité en face : si nous piratons, bien loin de tous ces arguments, c'est avant tout par facilité.

Je pense que la "réponse graduée" donnera un peu plus la peur du gendarme, et devrait améliorer les choses. Pour le moment chacun croit agir dans le secret de l'intimité de son foyer, et il y a un large sentiment d'impunité. Et c'est sans doute ce qui fait que les gens qui piratent n'osent pas resquiller (dans le train, au cinéma, à la piscine ou ailleurs), bien que l'acte soit très similaire, par peur de se faire pincer. Mais ce qui m'agace avant tout, c'est qu'il y en ait tant pour se convaincre de prétextes si bancals pour justifier de quelque chose qui, dans le fond, n'est guère reluisant.

C'est tout ce que je cherchais à faire valoir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> ...
> 
> 
> Mais puisque le piratage te paraît autant justifié, pour quelle raison ne pirates-tu donc pas??
> ...



Bon, je vais faire court, là, parce qu'à la longue, tu me lasses un peu.

Alors, pour ma connaissance du milieu, pas de problème, je tiens mes infos de sources assez fiables (un producteur, et des intermittents du spectacle pour l'essentiel, le net pour le reste).

Je ne justifie pas le piratage, je refuse juste qu'il soit :
1) criminalisé
2) rendu responsable des baisses de profit des majors (la viande avariée, c'était le modèle économique qu'elles défendent, pas le contenu de leur catalogue)

Le respect de la loi par les éditeurs, ben, c'est un minimum, vu que c'est eux qui ont fait tout pour qu'elle soit votée à leur seul profit ! Pourtant, certaines décisions de justices récentes ... Mais bon, passons !

La misère du tiers monde, je ne sais pas, mais les techniciens (intermittents du spectacles) taillables et corvéables à merci de chez nous (si tu veux bosser pour nous, faudra déclarer la moitié de ce que tu fais, le reste c'est les ASSEDIC qui te le paieront, et si t'es pas content la porte est là*), là, oui, c'est certain !

La mise en danger de l'environnement, je n'irais pas jusque là, mais bon, vu le volume de pure pollution sonore qu'ils ont le culot de vendre sous l'appellation "Musique", ils sont pas "blanc bleu" quand même ! 

Quant à forcer un peu la note, ben, c'est dans ma nature, c'est vrai, je caricature facilement, mais n'oublie pas qu'une caricature est une représentation d'un modèle existant, pas une simple &#339;uvre de fiction ! Pour finir, si Coluche à pu se déclarer candidat, non, il n'a pas pu déposer sa candidature, ils l'ont poussé à se désister avant qu'il ne puisse le faire ! Quant au "petit Nicolas", je ne pense pas que sa mainmise soit inférieure à celle de Valery ou François :mouais:

Bon, pour moi, ça sera tout, je m'auto bannis de ce sujet, car visiblement, même si on te met le nez dedans, tu n'y croira encore pas !


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Pardon pardon, mais ça n'est pas moi qui ait invoqué toutes ces bonnes raisons de pirater ("et les pauvres ils ont pas le choix, et les politiques ils sont pourris, et la production est merdique, et c'est rien que des méchants requins, et gnagnagna et gnagnagna")



Ben il y a quand même un peu de vrai là-dedans (même si je ne l'aurais pas dit dans les mêmes termes).

Il ne s'agit pas de justifier le phénomène, mais au moins d'essayer de le comprendre...


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je vais faire court, là, parce qu'à la longue, tu me lasses un peu.



Tu m'en vois navré. Mais il me faut bien avouer que de ton côté tu n'es pas l'interlocuteur qui m'aura donné ni le plus de mal, ni le plus de plaisir à contredire.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, pour ma connaissance du milieu, pas de problème, je tiens mes infos de sources assez fiables (un producteur, et des intermittents du spectacle pour l'essentiel, le net pour le reste).



Tu me vois donc très surpris des conclusions que tu en auras tiré. Peut-être ne te seras-tu arrêté qu'à l'arbre qui cachait la forêt&#8230;



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne justifie pas le piratage, je refuse juste qu'il soit :
> 1) criminalisé
> 2) rendu responsable des baisses de profit des majors (la viande avariée, c'était le modèle économique qu'elles défendent, pas le contenu de leur catalogue)



Pour le point numéro un, le piratage n'est pas un crime, mais un délit. Mais admettons, on le légalise. Demain, tout le monde peut copier à loisir sans payer qui que ce soit. Plus aucun artiste ne peut gagner sa vie, à moins de faire des jingles pub, ou de ne produire que sur commande pour de riches mécènes. C'est ça, ta vision de la culture pour tous?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le respect de la loi par les éditeurs, ben, c'est un minimum, vu que c'est eux qui ont fait tout pour qu'elle soit votée à leur seul profit ! Pourtant, certaines décisions de justices récentes ... Mais bon, passons !



Premièrement, on ne peut donc justifier d'actes illégaux en réponse à un comportement légal. Deuxièmement, quand bien même les majors agiraient-elles illégalement que ça ne le justifierait guère plus, nul n'étant censé se rendre justice à soi-même. Enfin, tu sais bien qu'affirmer que les lois sont faites au seul bénéfice des éditeurs est totalement faux.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> La misère du tiers monde, je ne sais pas, mais les techniciens (intermittents du spectacles) taillables et corvéables à merci de chez nous (si tu veux bosser pour nous, faudra déclarer la moitié de ce que tu fais, le reste c'est les ASSEDIC qui te le paieront, et si t'es pas content la porte est là*), là, oui, c'est certain !



Donc les majors sont des requins, les politiques sont pourris, et les intermittents du spectacle sont spoliés. Et c'est moi qui donne dans le simplisme?
Tu n'es pas sans savoir que si la situation des intermittents du spectacle a été sérieusement revue, c'est surtout à cause des abus honteux qui ont été faits de ce statut&#8230;



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant à forcer un peu la note, ben, c'est dans ma nature, c'est vrai, je caricature facilement, mais n'oublie pas qu'une caricature est une représentation d'un modèle existant, pas une simple &#339;uvre de fiction !



Sans doute pas, mais la crédibilité de ton propos en souffre grandement, en revanche. Cependant, je te sais gré d'avoir fait ton analyse critique.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour finir, si Coluche à pu se déclarer candidat, non, il n'a pas pu déposer sa candidature, ils l'ont poussé à se désister avant qu'il ne puisse le faire ! Quant au "petit Nicolas", je ne pense pas que sa mainmise soit inférieure à celle de Valery ou François :mouais:



très juste, au temps pour moi. Mais il s'est malgré tout déclaré candidat, et encore une fois les temps sont bien différents. Je ne crois pas que Sarkozy pousse la mainmise jusque sur le Net, par exemple. Et je ne crois pas que tous les médias se passent de faire sa critique, loin s'en faut. Jamais nous n'avons été autant à l'abri des manipulations que tu dénonces&#8230;



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, pour moi, ça sera tout, je m'auto bannis de ce sujet, car visiblement, même si on te met le nez dedans, tu n'y croira encore pas !



Dommage, tu me laisses vaincre par forfait. Je crois pourtant que mes arguments méritaient un peu mieux que ça.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben il y a quand même un peu de vrai là-dedans (même si je ne l'aurais pas dit dans les mêmes termes).
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas de justifier le phénomène, mais au moins d'essayer de le comprendre...



ben moi, tout ce que j'y vois, c'est une auto-justification bien facile, je crois qu'il ne s'agit là que de prétextes bien confortables. On ne cesse de me répéter que les choses ne sont pas si simples, on veut jouer aux avocats du diable, mais ce qu'il y a de plus triste dans tout ça, c'est que vous ne semblez pas réaliser que par les temps qui courent, c'est bien ma position qui fait figure d'avocat du diable et de poil à gratter dans les consciences bien rangées&#8230;

Non, les politiques ne sont pas "tous pourris" ni vendus à la solde des éditeurs (je pourrais citer par exemple Michel Rocard qui a beaucoup fait sur ce plan), non, les producteurs ne sont pas tous des requins cyniques, non toute la production n'est pas que de la merde, et non, les pauvres ne sont pas privés d'accès à la culture (pour autant qu'on puisse admettre que ceux qui ont une connexion au net et un ordi puisse endosser la dénomination de pauvres). Les choses sont en effet beaucoup plus nuancées, et il est sans doute plus simple pour tout le monde de se convaincre de ce prêt-à-penser, répété à l'envi de forum en forum, quitte à ce que ça se fasse au détriment des auteurs (ah oui, tiens, au fait, les auteurs, ils n'y sont pour rien dans tout ça&#8230; on leur dit quoi, à eux?)

Méfiez-vous des idées reçues&#8230;


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> ...vous ne semblez pas réaliser que par les temps qui courent, c'est bien ma position qui fait figure d'avocat du diable et de poil à gratter dans les consciences bien rangées



Bien sûr, je sais bien qu'en payant tous les musiques et mes logiciels, je passe souvent pour un  c*n qui aurait pu faire des "économies" en prenant certaines libertés. C'est peut-être navrant mais c'est comme ça...



Nonoche a dit:


> Les choses sont en effet beaucoup plus nuancées



Voilà, c'est exactement ce que je pense. C'est pour cela que j'évite de trop me laisser aller à des raisonnements à l'emporte-pièce, dans un sens comme dans un autre.

Bonne fin de soirée.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Avril 2008)

Quand je te dis qu'on est d'accord, en fait ;¬)

Pour ce qui est de ma position, je ne dis pas que les pirates sont des salauds, et bien sûr qu'individuellement ça ne prête guère à conséquence, ça représente, allez, que quelques milliers d'euros au pire, ça n'est pas la fin du monde. Le hic c'est qu'en les mettant bout à bout, ça se transforme en cataclysme économique C'est un peu comme la pollution : chacun est responsable, à son petit niveau, d'une catastrophe à plus grande échelle. C'est pour ça qu'il est essentiel de travailler à une prise de conscience, ce que j'essaye de faire à mon humble niveau ici.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Avril 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Ca me pendait au nez, ça Non, je ne bosse pas chez Universal, ni chez aucun éditeur. Pour autant que ça te regarde, d'ailleurs.
> 
> Fort heureusement, il n'est nul besoin d'avoir un intérêt personnel là dedans pour défendre le droit d'auteur aussi étonnant que ça puisse te paraître.



Je me permets ce genre de réflexion justement parce que moi je travaille dans ce milieu là et que je cotoie les maisons de disques au quotidien...
Merci de ton ouverture d'esprit assez exceptionnelle.


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2008)

Bon, tout cela est intéressant, et j'avoue apprécier les échanges "vifs" qui se déroulent ici. Toutefois, je sens poindre un peu d'agressivité et il est donc temps de faire une pause.

La fenaison chez les marmottes.

Observez bien ce reportage, ne le commentez pas (ce n'est pas le fil pour ca) et ensuite reprenez la discussion. Merci.


----------



## Nonoche (29 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je me permets ce genre de réflexion justement parce que moi je travaille dans ce milieu là et que je cotoie les maisons de disques au quotidien...
> Merci de ton ouverture d'esprit assez exceptionnelle.



Pardonne-moi d'avoir réagi un peu vivement, mais pour ma défense, j'ai déjà participé à ce genre de débats ailleurs et mes contradicteurs ne manquaient pas d'insinuer que j'étais partie prenante, juste histoire de me discréditer au lieu de s'en tenir à combattre mes arguments. Mea culpa.


----------



## kone (1 Mai 2008)

C'est marrant, pour moi il m'aura fallu ouvrir ce fil pour toucher du doigt combien la terminologie de fil est appropriée. La discussion se déroule, incontrolable comme est incompréhensible le dessin de la navette sur le metier à tisser. 
Tout ca pour dire, que visiblement ce fil a été percu par certains comme une apologie de la contrefacon, par d'autre comme une défense des propriétés intellectuelles. C'est marrant. 
L'ironie, c'est que je cherchais à démontrer que l'approximation linguistique dans le domaine conduisait nécessairement à une approximation intellectuelle, à un manque de construction. Et puis, ce fil a pourvu des zigzags de la pensée -- que j'entendais battre en breche-- pour le mieux peut etre; pour mon éternelle surprise certainement. 
L'ironie encore, c'est que, certains contrefacteurs agissent en tant que pirates, sabre au clair, contre une idée de la création artistique qui leur semble insupportable. Pour ces derniers, la terminologie légalement consacrée est probablement inadmissible; et celle de "pirates" navigant sur les flots de la création artistique contre son appropriation commerciale sera meilleure. 
Je n'avais pas vu les choses sous cet angle.
En tous cas je vous remercie pour vos points de vue.


----------



## Nonoche (1 Mai 2008)

kone a dit:


> L'ironie, c'est que je cherchais à démontrer que l'approximation linguistique dans le domaine conduisait nécessairement à une approximation intellectuelle, à un manque de construction.



Notre langue fourmille de telles approximations, l'essentiel étant que chacun comprenne de quoi il s'agit quand on utilise un terme. Je ne crois pas que quiconque s'imagine les pirates du net comme de sanguinaires flibustiers écumant les mers numériques, leur perroquet virtuel vissé sur l'épaule.

Et comme je le disais, et comme on l'a souvent vu, l'usage d'un terme ne se proclame pas.

Il n'en reste pas moins que, ce qui te chagrine dans l'utilisation de ce terme, c'est l'association qui est faite avec des gens bien moins recommandables. On ferait ainsi offense aux "gentils" pirates du net, à qui rien ne sera donc épargné.

Qu'ils souffrent donc la dénomination, ça me paraît peu cher payé


----------



## divoli (1 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Pardonne-moi d'avoir réagi un peu vivement, mais pour ma défense, j'ai déjà participé à ce genre de débats ailleurs et mes contradicteurs ne manquaient pas d'insinuer que j'étais partie prenante, juste histoire de me discréditer au lieu de s'en tenir à combattre mes arguments. Mea culpa.



Peut-être aussi parce que l'on peut avoir un peu de mal à cerner tes motivations, au delà du discours "le piratage c'est mal"...


----------



## kone (1 Mai 2008)

L'usage ne se proclame pas, mais il est rarement anodin. 
Je n'ai jamais évoqué les gentils pirates du net. J'ai tout au contraire affirmé que les pirates n'étaient pas gentils; bien sur, je me rends comptes que certains ici se réclament de la vision romantique de la piraterie. 
Je m'interrogeais sur une terminologie, et je ne te permets pas nonoche d'interpréter mes propos. Ceux-ci sont lisibles, clairs et sans détours. Ce qui me chagrine je l'ai écrit.


----------



## kone (1 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Qu'ils souffrent donc la dénomination, ça me paraît peu cher payé&#8230;


C'est réfléchir à l'envers que de tenir de tels propos.
Etre disqualifié (au sens de mal qualifié) c'est certes peu cher payé, mais c'est surtout de la paresse intellectuelle de la part de ceux qui proposent ces dis- qualifications. Penses tu vraiment que l'ado contrefacteur "souffre" une dénomination? Ce n'est pas une question de cout de la contrefacon, mais une question de qualité de débat, qui est surement grevée par ces caricatures imbeciles issues des notions de piraterie.

Edit: Et il est pas né celui qui pourra me donner des lecons sur la consommation de produits culturels (entendus au sens large).


----------



## Nonoche (1 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Peut-être aussi parce que l'on peut avoir un peu de mal à cerner tes motivations, au delà du discours "le piratage c'est mal"...



Mon discours ne se résume pas à "le piratage c'est mal" (TOI, faire du simplisme?! ;¬)
Je me suis surtout attaché à démonter les prétextes sempiternellement répétés sur le net.

Quant à mes motivations, je les ai expliquées là 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4659824&postcount=182


----------



## Nonoche (1 Mai 2008)

kone a dit:


> L'usage ne se proclame pas, mais il est rarement anodin.
> Je n'ai jamais évoqué les gentils pirates du net. J'ai tout au contraire affirmé que les pirates n'étaient pas gentils; bien sur, je me rends comptes que certains ici se réclament de la vision romantique de la piraterie.
> Je m'interrogeais sur une terminologie, et je ne te permets pas nonoche d'interpréter mes propos. Ceux-ci sont lisibles, clairs et sans détours. Ce qui me chagrine je l'ai écrit.



je suis désolé si j'ai mal interprété tes propos. Il faut dire que tu as commencé le thread par remettre en perspective la gravité de la piraterie numérique vis-à-vis de son homonyme analogique.

Et les partisans du piratage recourent beaucoup à la minimisation de leurs actes dans leur argumentaire.


----------



## Nonoche (1 Mai 2008)

kone a dit:


> C'est réfléchir à l'envers que de tenir de tels propos.
> Etre disqualifié (au sens de mal qualifié) c'est certes peu cher payé, mais c'est surtout de la paresse intellectuelle de la part de ceux qui proposent ces dis- qualifications. Penses tu vraiment que l'ado contrefacteur "souffre" une dénomination? Ce n'est pas une question de cout de la contrefacon, mais une question de qualité de débat, qui est surement grevée par ces caricatures imbeciles issues des notions de piraterie.
> 
> Edit: Et il est pas né celui qui pourra me donner des lecons sur la consommation de produits culturels (entendus au sens large).



Oui, je pense que, certains au moins, ont du mal avec l'image du pirate, puisqu'ils font tout pour se trouver des circonstances atténuantes. Il faut dire que personne n'aime endosser le rôle du "méchant", c'est humain de vouloir se persuader qu'on est pas si "mauvais" que ça.

En ce qui me concerne, je préfère de loin quelqu'un qui sait qu'il fait mal plutôt que quelqu'un qui se voile la face. Déjà si les pirates se sentaient un peu merdeux, ben peut-être que les comportements évolueraient vers un peu plus de responsabilité.

En lieu et place, aujourd'hui certains se vantent sans vergogne sur les forums, voire dans la vie réelle, et c'est tout juste si les honnêtes gens ne se font pas traiter d'abrutis, comme si le paiement des &#339;uvres étaient "optionnel".

Le piratage doit redevenir ce qu'il n'aurait jamais cesser d'être : une activité honteuse. Parce que c'est, à peu de chose près, aussi peu glorieux que de resquiller. Bien sûr, quand "ça se voit", on a un peu trop d'orgueil (ou de peur) pour franchir la ligne&#8230;

Mais pour commencer, il faudrait que tout ce petit monde laisse un peu tomber l'hypocrisie&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Mai 2008)

Finalement ce sujet ne sers qu'à vous mettre en avant avec vos certitudes bornées ? mdr


----------



## Nonoche (2 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Finalement ce sujet ne sers qu'à vous mettre en avant avec vos certitudes bornées ? mdr



Merci pour cet apport essentiel au débat, ça aurait manqué


----------



## divoli (2 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> En lieu et place, aujourd'hui certains se vantent sans vergogne sur les forums, voire dans la vie réelle, et c'est tout juste si les honnêtes gens ne se font pas traiter d'abrutis, comme si le paiement des &#339;uvres étaient "optionnel".



C'est ce que je disais un peu plus haut; on passe souvent pour le dernier des c*ns si l'on a payé ses logiciels. Peut-être aussi parce que c'est infiniment plus facile de pirater des logiciels à la pelle plutôt que d'en voler un dans un magasin.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Oui, je pense que, certains au moins, ont du mal avec l'image du pirate, puisqu'ils font tout pour se trouver des circonstances atténuantes. Il faut dire que personne n'aime endosser le rôle du "méchant", c'est humain de vouloir se persuader qu'on est pas si "mauvais" que ça.


Ouais ?
Faut que je me remette à pirater, alors.



Nonoche a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, je préfère de loin quelqu'un qui sait qu'il fait mal plutôt que quelqu'un qui se voile la face. Déjà si les pirates se sentaient un peu merdeux, ben peut-être que les comportements évolueraient vers un peu plus de responsabilité.


Ouais...
Ce n'est pas la définition de la perversion, ça ? Celui qui fait le mal en toute connaissance de cause ?

Hum ! Un monde de pervers - youpee !



Nonoche a dit:


> En lieu et place, aujourd'hui certains se vantent sans vergogne sur les forums, voire dans la vie réelle, et c'est tout juste si les honnêtes gens ne se font pas traiter d'abrutis, comme si le paiement des uvres étaient "optionnel".


Là tu te contredis - je croyais que personne ne voulait assumer le mauvais rôle ?



Nonoche a dit:


> Le piratage doit redevenir ce qu'il n'aurait jamais cesser d'être : une activité honteuse. Parce que c'est, à peu de chose près, aussi peu glorieux que de resquiller. Bien sûr, quand "ça se voit", on a un peu trop d'orgueil (ou de peur) pour franchir la ligne
> 
> Mais pour commencer, il faudrait que tout ce petit monde laisse un peu tomber l'hypocrisie


Sans déconner...
C'est marrant, ce passage là, on dirait un curé 19ième en train de parler de la masturbation.


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Mai 2008)

kone a dit:


> L'ironie, c'est que je cherchais à démontrer que l'approximation linguistique dans le domaine conduisait nécessairement à une approximation intellectuelle, à un manque de construction.





Quand j'étais jeune, j'ai rencontré La Buse  juste avant sa pendaison. Il m'a dit qu'il n'avait jamais piraté quoi que ce soit sur Internet et qu'il considérait cela comme le plus grand des crimes.

Bon, pour être sérieux, bien sûr, c'est un usage emphatique du terme qui brouille les repères (et confond aussi les repaires). Quand j'étais jeune (en vrai), au temps heureux des cassettes audio (qui n'a jamais passé une heure à rembobiner une cassette audio ne sait pas ce que c'est que la vraie vie), j'ai enregistré des tonnes de musique. Et j'ai, réciproquement, prêté mes vinyls à d'autres qui ont fait la même chose. Curieusement, personne n'aurait songé un instant à appeler cela de la piraterie. Que l'on fasse aujourd'hui la même chose, à ceci près que c'est sur Internet, et qu'on appelle ça de la piraterie, c'est effectivement une dérive sémantique. Si ce fil a une utilité, c'est bien celle-là : replacer l'emploi des termes dans leur contexte et se demander si on ne dit pas des énormités quand on refait le parcours inverse de leur décontextualisation.


----------



## Nonoche (2 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Quand j'étais jeune (en vrai), au temps heureux des cassettes audio (qui n'a jamais passé une heure à rembobiner une cassette audio ne sait pas ce que c'est que la vraie vie), j'ai enregistré des tonnes de musique. Et j'ai, réciproquement, prêté mes vinyls à d'autres qui ont fait la même chose. Curieusement, personne n'aurait songé un instant à appeler cela de la piraterie.



Et pour cause, puisque ça n'en est pas, pas plus que copier les CD entre amis n'en est. Il s'agit là de l'exercice de la copie privée dans le cadre du cercle familial, tout ce qu'il y a de plus légal.



CouleurSud a dit:


> Que l'on fasse aujourd'hui la même chose, à ceci près que c'est sur Internet, et qu'on appelle ça de la piraterie, c'est effectivement une dérive sémantique. Si ce fil a une utilité, c'est bien celle-là : replacer l'emploi des termes dans leur contexte et se demander si on ne dit pas des énormités quand on refait le parcours inverse de leur décontextualisation.



Diffuser une uvre à l'échelle internationale et à des inconnus notoires n'a guère de relation avec le comportement auquel tu le compares, ce qui me paraît constituer un abus de langage autrement plus notable.


----------



## AngelPirate (3 Mai 2008)

*Que l'on arrête de nous faire chier avec cette histoire de téléchargement illégaux*

que pensez vous du fait que chaque cd, dvd, cle usb, disque dur, etc... soit taxé d'une taxe dite de la copie privée alors qu'un cd n'est pas fait forcément pour mettre des chansons ou un film !!! Alors qu'on nous empêche de profiter de notre droit à la copie privée.
Moi je dis il vaut mieux arrêter de télécharger mais se mettre à voler, dealer, faire du proxénétisme, etc... ça rapporte plus et le risque est aussi gros ! (je tiens à préciser que c'est ironique)

Bien entendu ! Ce n'est pas parce que je vais télécharger un disque que je l'aurais acheté... La musique est avant tout une forme d'art, pas une "industrie". Les maisons de disque sont en train de tuer les talents et les artistes. On nous vend de la merde, à 15/20&#8364;, pour un cd et un livret, aucun effort pour offrir quelque chose d'original. Et on dit que ce sont ceux qui téléchargent les responsables ?

Il faudrait qu'ils comprennent que les clients - pigeons - que nous sommes ont aussi le droit de ne pas acheter. Dans leur discours on croit qu'on se doit d'acheter leurs merdes.

Si encore l'argent allait aux artistes... Mais un jeune talent qui va avoir 1%, si ce n'est 0.5% de l'argent generé par ce qu'il a fait, c'est dingue ! Et c'est le téléchargement illégal qui nuit à la musique, nuit aux jeunes artistes ?.... Marre de vos discours messieurs des maisons de disque, on y croit plus !


je trouve ça aberrant, soit le piratage est illégal et sanctionné et alors les taxes de "compensation" ne devraient pas exister, soit on garde les taxes et on rend le piratage légal !


J'achète un CD plutôt cher, je paye une redevance lors de l'achat en France d'un cd vierge utilisé comme copie dans ma voiture, je paye encore une redevance pour mon lecteur MP3 sur lequel je vais poser mon album pour l'écouter en déplacement. Franchement, ça ne donne pas envie d'être honnête !

au lieu de poursuivre les gars qui "télécharge" de la music sur le web ils ferais mieux de rajouter des effectifs pour essayer de choper les violeurs ou les pédophiles.


Justice a deux vitesses:une pour les puissants,une autre fantomatique pour les plus faibles



NB:

Les zones d&#8217;ombre de la loi

    Kevin : attends c&#8217;est bidon tout ça moi je télécharge tranquille avec la technique secrète que m&#8217;a enseigné Chuck Norris

Certains se feront une joie de vous vanter les avantages de leur technique pour télécharger illégalement. Voici quelques idées reçues en vrac.
Le Wifi

    Mé c po ma fot! C po moi ka téléchargé Grégory Lemarchal. C la vieille du 4ème elle a tipiak le Wifi de ma livebox!!!!

Dans ce cas là, la loi est claire, vous êtes responsable de votre connexion Internet. Votre fournisseur d&#8217;accès vous donne les moyens de sécuriser votre connexion, à vous de les mettre en oeuvre.

    RAB de la loi lol! J&#8217;ai pompé Tokyo Hotel et Sheryfa Luna sur la connexion Wifi de mon voisin mdr. Son wifi ct du WEP, noob spotted!!!!

Effectivement, vous ne tombez normalement pas dans le cadre de la loi. Sauf que si les téléchargements sont conséquents et si la personne piratée est certaine de ne pas avoir téléchargé les contenus suspects, vous risquez une peine pour piratage informatique en plus de votre peine pour téléchargement illégal. Bien sûr, il faudrait que la justice puisse le prouver, et avec le Wifi ce n&#8217;est pas forcément possible. Jetez quand même votre clé ou carte Wifi pour ne pas laisser la trace de votre adresse MAC&#8230;
Mais bon, tout ça ce n&#8217;est pas très sympa pour votre pauvre petit voisin. Sauf si celui-ci est président de la république, préfet de police, élu local ou PDG de la Fnac. Allez, à vos antennes Pringles.
Responsabilité

D&#8217;où la question assez floue de la responsabilité. En plus d&#8217;être responsable de la ligne, les parents seront-ils capables de contrôler leurs rejetons ? Alors même que ceux-ci maîtrisent bien mieux l&#8217;outil informatique dans beaucoup de cas ?
C&#8217;est une question importante, sinon on risque de se retrouver dans quelques temps avec des titres de journaux du style :

    Josette Pichon 55 ans, condamnée à perpétuité pour diffusion illicite de contenu pornographique.

Alors que dans la réalité, on aura :

    Nik les keufs! Je download ce ke je ve de tte façon mes darons c ke des cons!!

Les taxes

Pourquoi encore payer des taxes sur tous les supports, alors que la copie privée est de plus en plus contestée vu la répression se mettant en place ?
Comment font les maisons de disque pour perdre autant d&#8217;argent alors que je n&#8217;ai jamais vu les fnacs autant remplies que cette année à l&#8217;approche des fêtes de noël ?


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Mai 2008)

@AngelPirate:

Une taxe sert à financer une dépense décidée par l'État. C'est une ponction autoritaire d'argent auprès ce ceux qui ont été choisis pour la payer, sans plus.

Afin d'éviter les fraudes massives, l'État cherche généralement à la rendre acceptable aux yeux de ceux qui la payent, en établissant un lien suffisamment vraisemblable entre ceux-ci et les bénéficiaires supposés ou le motif de sa levée, souvent en invoquant la solidarité nationale.

Par exemple, la redevance audiovisuelle doit être versée par les possesseurs d'un téléviseur. On peut noter qu'elle ne participe pas au financement de toutes les chaînes, et qu'elle touche également ceux qui n'ont qu'un lecteur de DVD sans possibilité de réception, alors que les ordinateurs équipés d'un tuner TV en sont exonérés.

La vignette auto qui avait été mise en place pour financer les retraites est un autre exemple.

Mais l'État peut également imposer une taxe sous n'importe quel motif et se contenter d'user de moyens de rétorsion pour la faire appliquer.


La taxe sur la copie privée ne déroge pas à ces principes. Elle est licite, mais impopulaire parce que l'état de nécessité des bénéficiaires et le lien entre le prétexte invoqué et ceux qu'elle touche ne sont pas flagrants.

Elle n'est que le résultat des choix du pouvoir politique en place, qui décide d'un côté qui doit payer et de l'autre qui doit recevoir les subventions. Et compte tenu des collusions qui règnent dans ce milieu, il ne faut donc pas s'attendre à voir de la justice pour nous là-dedans.


----------



## Nonoche (3 Mai 2008)

AngelPirate a dit:


> que pensez vous du fait que chaque cd, dvd, cle usb, disque dur, etc... soit taxé d'une taxe dite de la copie privée alors qu'un cd n'est pas fait forcément pour mettre des chansons ou un film !!!



Argument totalement spécieux : nous payons tous des taxes dont nous ne bénéficierons pas : nous payons pour les retraites de nos aînés, nous payons pour les handicapés, nous payons pour la constructions d'écoles, que nous ayons des enfants ou non, etc. La taxe a pour vocation la mutualisation des dépenses de l'état, que nous en soyons directement bénéficiaire ou non. Il s'agit là d'un choix de société, et la taxe a été votée avec la légitimité du mandat du peuple. La remettre en question est donc parfaitement idiot, à moins de prôner un projet de société totalement différent, ce que je ne vois personne faire ici sérieusement.

J'espère d'ailleurs, afin que ton propos ait quelque cohérence, que tu refuses de bénéficier du fruit de toute taxe dans ta vie quotidienne.

J'ajoute en outre que les professionnels peuvent demander et obtenir une exemption de cette taxe.



AngelPirate a dit:


> Alors qu'on nous empêche de profiter de notre droit à la copie privée.



C'est faux (voir précédemment).



AngelPirate a dit:


> Bien entendu ! Ce n'est pas parce que je vais télécharger un disque que je l'aurais acheté... La musique est avant tout une forme d'art, pas une "industrie". Les maisons de disque sont en train de tuer les talents et les artistes. On nous vend de la merde, à 15/20&#8364;, pour un cd et un livret, aucun effort pour offrir quelque chose d'original. Et on dit que ce sont ceux qui téléchargent les responsables ?



Sophisme convenu. S'il est facile d'admettre que la qualité des &#339;uvres peut avoir une influence directe sur les ventes (encore qu'il reste à démontrer que la qualité soit si mauvaise que ça, et d'ailleurs si tel était le cas, pourquoi donc télécharger si c'est mauvais?), on ne peut pas non plus nier que si 100% de la population télécharge, il n'y aura plus assez de ventes pour assurer la pérennité de la production. Ce qui rend donc évident qu'il faille tout faire pour limiter le piratage à un niveau qui permette à chacun de vivre de son travail honnêtement.



AngelPirate a dit:


> Il faudrait qu'ils comprennent que les clients - pigeons - que nous sommes ont aussi le droit de ne pas acheter. Dans leur discours on croit qu'on se doit d'acheter leurs merdes.



Nullement. Tu n'es obligé d'acheter que si tu consommes. Et à cette prétendue obligation d'acheter, certains ont tôt fait d'opposer une obligation de consommer, qui est bien évidemment une vue de l'esprit.



AngelPirate a dit:


> Si encore l'argent allait aux artistes... Mais un jeune talent qui va avoir 1%, si ce n'est 0.5% de l'argent generé par ce qu'il a fait, c'est dingue !



D'où sors-tu ce chiffre, si ce n'est de ton chapeau?



AngelPirate a dit:


> je trouve ça aberrant, soit le piratage est illégal et sanctionné et alors les taxes de "compensation" ne devraient pas exister, soit on garde les taxes et on rend le piratage légal !



La taxe ne compense nullement le piratage, mais comme tu l'as dit toi-même la copie privée, qui elle est parfaitement légale.



AngelPirate a dit:


> au lieu de poursuivre les gars qui "télécharge" de la music sur le web ils ferais mieux de rajouter des effectifs pour essayer de choper les violeurs ou les pédophiles.



Voilà qui résout en effet toute la problématique, d'autant qu'on le sait, nous avons en France un bien plus gros problème de pédophilie que de piratage. J'ose espérer que si tu viens à être agressé, les forces de polices n'auront pas à te dire qu'elles ne peuvent pas s'occuper de ton cas sachant qu'elles ont plus grave à gérer&#8230;




AngelPirate a dit:


> Justice a deux vitesses:une pour les puissants,une autre fantomatique pour les plus faibles



Argument gratuit et poujadiste au possible.



AngelPirate a dit:


> Dans ce cas là, la loi est claire, vous êtes responsable de votre connexion Internet. Votre fournisseur d&#8217;accès vous donne les moyens de sécuriser votre connexion, à vous de les mettre en oeuvre.



C'est faux, puisque suivant la procédure : les ayants-droits assignent le fournisseur d'accès à internet auquel est associée l'adresse IP incriminée, ce qui fait remonter jusqu'à ton abonnement. S'en suit une perquisition de ton domicile pour constituer l'effraction, puisqu'il faut retrouver les fichiers sur TON disque dur pour t'inculper, ce que je doute que la vieille du quatrième aura fait.



AngelPirate a dit:


> D&#8217;où la question assez floue de la responsabilité. En plus d&#8217;être responsable de la ligne, les parents seront-ils capables de contrôler leurs rejetons ? Alors même que ceux-ci maîtrisent bien mieux l&#8217;outil informatique dans beaucoup de cas ?



Oui, d'autant que les parents sont censés "maîtriser" leurs rejetons et leur enseigner le respect de la loi.



AngelPirate a dit:


> C&#8217;est une question importante, sinon on risque de se retrouver dans quelques temps avec des titres de journaux du style :
> 
> Josette Pichon 55 ans, condamnée à perpétuité pour diffusion illicite de contenu pornographique.



je pense qu'on devrait être à l'abris de ce cas de figure, puisque la perpétuité n'est nullement encourue en pareil cas. Quant à la diffusion de pornographie, elle n'est en rien illégale (si toutefois elle ne se fait pas au détriment du droit d'auteur)



AngelPirate a dit:


> Les taxes
> 
> Pourquoi encore payer des taxes sur tous les supports, alors que la copie privée est de plus en plus contestée vu la répression se mettant en place ?



voir plus haut



AngelPirate a dit:


> Comment font les maisons de disque pour perdre autant d&#8217;argent alors que je n&#8217;ai jamais vu les fnacs autant remplies que cette année à l&#8217;approche des fêtes de noël ?



Exemple suprêmement de mauvaise foi, puisque tous les magasins sont bondés à la période de Noël, ça ne veut pas nécessairement dire que leur activité soit florissante sur l'année entière. Ensuite les Fnacs sont loin de ne vendre que de la musique, et enfin, l'échantillon en question me paraît loin d'être qualifié à la moindre représentativité statistique.


----------



## Nonoche (3 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Elle n'est que le résultat des choix du pouvoir politique en place, qui décide d'un côté qui doit payer et de l'autre qui doit recevoir les subventions. Et compte tenu des collusions qui règnent dans ce milieu, il ne faut donc pas s'attendre à voir de la justice pour nous là-dedans.



Argument qui ne tient pas la route dans une démocratie comme la nôtre.


----------



## divoli (3 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Argument qui ne tient pas la route dans une démocratie comme la nôtre.



Parce que tu en as une vision extrêmement simpliste. Il y a comme le signale PA5CAL des collusions entre les milieux politiques et les milieux économiques ou industriels. Tout est une affaire de lobbing.

Si les citoyens-consommateurs étaient vraiment mieux représentés et plus "vindicatifs", au sein d'associations par exemple, le rapport de force serait différent.


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que tu en as une vision extrêmement simpliste. Il y a comme le signale PA5CAL des collusions entre les milieux politiques et les milieux économiques ou industriels. Tout est une affaire de lobbing.
> 
> Si les citoyens-consommateurs étaient vraiment mieux représentés et plus "vindicatifs", au sein d'associations par exemple, le rapport de force serait différent.



Ah non, pitié, ne me traite pas de simpliste quand je réponds à des arguments pareils "les politiques c'est tous des pourris", si ça, ça n'est pas simpliste, je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut

Oui, sans doute, dans le tas il doit bien y en avoir quelques uns corrompus par les intérêts particuliers et les amitiés, il serait ridicule de dire que la corruption n'existe pas. De là à dire qu'ils sont tous dans ce cas, il y a loin. Deuxièmement, je maintiens que corrompus ou non, ces politiques, c'est quand même bien nous qui les avons élus, et qu'à ce titre, nous leur avons donné mandat pour légiférer en notre nom. Dont acte, il est donc grotesque de dire qu'on n'a pas à respecter ces lois sous ce fallacieux prétexte. Ou alors on ne parle plus de démocratie, mais ça c'est un autre débat.


----------



## naas (4 Mai 2008)

Cela devient quand même un double monologue la non ?


----------



## divoli (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Ah non, pitié, ne me traite pas de simpliste quand je réponds à des arguments pareils&#8230; "les politiques c'est tous des pourris", si ça, ça n'est pas simpliste, je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut&#8230;
> 
> Oui, sans doute, dans le tas il doit bien y en avoir quelques uns corrompus par les intérêts particuliers et les amitiés, il serait ridicule de dire que la corruption n'existe pas. De là à dire qu'ils sont tous dans ce cas, il y a loin. Deuxièmement, je maintiens que corrompus ou non, ces politiques, c'est quand même bien nous qui les avons élus, et qu'à ce titre, nous leur avons donné mandat pour légiférer en notre nom. Dont acte, il est donc grotesque de dire qu'on n'a pas à respecter ces lois sous ce fallacieux prétexte. Ou alors on ne parle plus de démocratie, mais ça c'est un autre débat.



Là, tu ne comprends rien. Je n'ai jamais dit que les politiques étaient "corrompus" ou "pourris". 

Il existe des lobbing, qui peuvent être industriels, socio-professionnels (ce peut-être simplement une organisation professionnelle, par exemple), syndicaux au autres,  qui essayent de convaincre tel ou tel politique d'oeuvrer dans leur sens. C'est parfaitement légal, et cela fait aussi parti de la démocratie.

Cela n'a rien à voir avec de la corruption.


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> Cela devient quand même un double monologue la non ?



il ne tient qu'à toi d'ajouter ton grain de sel ;¬)


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Là, tu ne comprends rien. Je n'ai jamais dit que les politiques étaient "corrompus" ou "pourris".
> 
> Il existe des lobbing, qui peuvent être industriels, socio-professionnels (ce peut-être simplement une organisation professionnelle, par exemple), syndicaux au autres,  qui essayent de convaincre tel ou tel politique d'oeuvrer dans leur sens. C'est parfaitement légal, et cela fait aussi parti de la démocratie.
> 
> Cela n'a rien à voir avec de la corruption.



oui, il y a du lobbying, et?

j'en avais parlé ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4658739&postcount=113


----------



## divoli (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> oui, il y a du lobbying, et?



Et ce sont des rapports de force qui pour le moment sont peu favorables aux consommateurs, comme certains interlocuteurs ont tenté de l'expliquer...


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Et ce sont des rapports de force qui pour le moment sont peu favorables aux consommateurs, comme certains interlocuteurs ont tenté de l'expliquer...



Je ne vois pas en quoi le lobbying des majors serait censé être plus irrésistible que celui des association de consommateurs, ni plus irréfragable d'ailleurs. Il tient à chacun de faire preuve de plus de force de conviction, et nos droits ont été maintenus tout en tenant en compte les nécessités de l'industrie. J'ajoute au passage que les nouvelles dispositions légales font preuve d'autrement plus de réalisme quant aux condamnations que précédemment, et que le lobbying des consommateurs s'est fait largement entendre à l'occasion des débats entourant le projet de loi DADVSI comme je l'ai déjà dit. Il est donc rigoureusement faux de dire que nous ne nous battons pas à armes égales, faute de quoi un seul et même "camp" marquerait des points.

Si les députés ont tendance à écouter les requêtes des Majors, c'est parce qu'il s'agit bien de faire en sorte qu'ils puissent continuer à travailler, et combattre un comportement qui, de quelque façon qu'on retourne la question, reste et demeure illégal et illégitime.

En tout état de cause, s'il s'agit de contester la loi, allons donc jusqu'au bout du raisonnement : de quoi s'agirait-il au juste? De légaliser le téléchargement sauvage? Encore une fois, au nom de quoi devrait on laisser sur le bas-côté des gens qui ne cherchent rien d'autre qu'à vivre honnêtement de leur travail, pour le seul plaisir de gens qui ne respectent pas la loi? Et que nous restera-t-il à télécharger une fois que le marché sera totalement asséché? Quelle serait donc la proposition d'hommes de bonne volonté pour résoudre ce problème?

En vérité il ne s'agit encore une fois que de balayer tout simplement d'un revers de la main ces disposition pour se sentir d'autant plus libre de s'en affranchir.

Quant à l'argumentaire de Pascal auquel je répondais, ce qui m'a valu de me voir accuser de simplisme de ta part, il ne parlait que de "collusion" et non de lobbying.

Collusion : Toute intelligence, tout accord secret entre personnes pour nuire à quelqu'un. 

Je ne crois pas que ça décrive un tant soit peu un quelconque lobbying, et ça me fait plus penser aux théories conspirationnistes qu'autre chose.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mai 2008)

Oui, je parlais bien de collusion. D'une part, le contenu des pourparlers et des accords entre les politiques et les pouvoirs économiques sont effectivement tenus secrets. Et d'autre part, quand il s'agit de faire payer ceux qui ne profitent pas ou très peu des fruits des décisions politiques qui en découlent, on peut admettre que ces décisions vont à l'encontre des intérêts de ceux-ci et qu'elles représentent pour eux une nuisance calculée. Au final il y a connivence entre les deux pouvoirs, et il est bien entendu que ce sont les citoyens qui payent la note : ainsi vont nos démocraties occidentales. Mais je n'ai jamais parlé de conspiration.

Notez aussi que je ne parlais pas du téléchargement illégal. Je parlais de la _taxe sur la copie privée_, à propos de laquelle le téléchargement illégal n'a été qu'un prétexte hypocritement ressassé pendant les débats, puisqu'aucune quantification honnête et sérieuse du phénomène n'a jamais été réalisée, et qu'en fin de compte cela n'a pas été le motif officiel de son adoption (sinon on l'aurait plutôt appelé "taxe sur le téléchargement").

La réalité est qu'avec la nouvelle économie du web (téléchargement légal type iTunes, webradio, webTV, VOD et autres), les majors et une bonne partie des industriels qu'ils font travailler sont appelés à disparaître, au moins sous leur forme actuelle. Or l'orientation prise par l'État sous la pression du lobbying de ces compagnies a conduit à subventionner un domaine d'activité à l'utilité déclinante que la loi du marché aurait normalement dû éliminer à moyen terme.

Les citoyens payent maintenant la rente d'une moribonde placée sous respiration artificielle. Dans l'intérêt général, on aurait mieux fait de placer cet argent directement dans l'économie naissante, chez les _réels_ créateurs de contenus, dans les nouveaux moyens de diffusion, et dans l'évolution des métiers (reconversion progressive des salariés).


----------



## Chang (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Deuxièmement, je maintiens que corrompus ou non, ces politiques, c'est quand même bien nous qui les avons élus, et qu'à ce titre, nous leur avons donné mandat pour légiférer en notre nom. Dont acte, il est donc grotesque de dire qu'on n'a pas à respecter ces lois sous ce fallacieux prétexte. Ou alors on ne parle plus de démocratie, mais ça c'est un autre débat.



C'est assez abberant de lire a quel niveau tu ne sembles meme pas douter de l'utilite, du bien fonde ou de la justesse des lois. Il semble que tu suis aveuglement la loi, parce que c'est la loi. Point barre. 

La je ne parle pas que du piratage, mais de mon point de vue, si je trouve une loi non-fondee sur l'interet generale de la societe, ce qui est cense etre la base de toute reflexion pour l'etablissement d'une loi, je serais le premier a la contester, et parfois a ne pas l'appliquer.

Enfin, meme si ce systeme est appele une democratie, ce n'en est pas une. Ce mot est mal utilise. La democratie est une forme ideale, parfaite, de decision en groupe. 

Meme si le peuple elit ses dirigeants, il ne me semble pas justifie de dire que le peuple participe a toutes les decisions de lois. On demande l'avis du peuple sur certains problemes, une fois de temps en temps. Mais la majorite des questions sont discutees par les elus.

Je t'accorde le fait que le peuple est responsable, directement et indirectement (suivant le pays) dans l'election de ses dirigeants, mais je trouve ca absolument ridicule que de declarer que parce que le peuple les a elu, alors le peuple doit la fermer. Non, ca ne marche pas comme ca.

Voir a quel point tu nies l'influence du lobbying (je ne dis pas que tu nies son existence) par l'industrie et a quel point c'est une lutte inegale contre les avis de la population, est l'exacte copie de ton comportement envers la loi. Il y a des cercles de pouvoir, des cercles d'interets economiques, sociaux qui ne sont pas orientes vers l'interet commun de la societe, mais vers l'interet d'un de ses acteurs, que ce soit une entreprise, une association, un groupe religieu etc etc ... 

Le piratage est une forme de protestation quand a la facon dont est organise le modele economique pour ce qui est de l'achat de musique et de films (CF certains arguments enonces par les autres intervenants).

En se concentrant sur la musique, je dirai que les 10 dernieres annees ont vu une remise en question de ce modele et qu'il a fallu trouver des alternatives pour que chaque acteur (de l'artiste a l'auditeur, consomateur, a l'entreprise qui s'occupe de les distribuer ou de les produire) s'y retrouve.

J'ai pirate enormement il y a quelques annees. J'etais en train de decouvrir un nouveau genre de musique, et le meilleur moyen de faire mes gouts etait de telecharger massivement et de trier. Hannnnn c'est mal ... 

A l'heure actuelle j'achete 99% de ce que j'ecoute, dont 90% est en mp3 achetes en ligne. Le reste ce sont des CDs d'artistes que jai autrefois pirate ou des disques recents que jai vraiment envie de posseder de facon physique. 
Enfin il reste 1% que je pirate parce que je ne peux pas le trouver en ligne. 

Parfois je peux trouver ce CD a un prix completement ridicule, du fait de la rarete de l'objet. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec la loi de l'offre et la demande pour ce qui est de l'art, alors qu'on est dans un domaine ou une reproduction n'est pas couteuse (reproduction de peinture en poster, en peinture, sculpture, copie de CD, vynil etc etc) a moins de rechercher un original, le negatif.

Bref, apres cette incartade sur ma situation qui explique mes motivations, je pense que le piratage est inevitable, quil y en aura toujours. Le minimiser ce n'est pas un probleme de sanction, mais d'education. 

Les quelques personnes qui piratent a toute vapeur sont des cas extremes, qui ne representent pas une majorite. Et je ne suis pas persuade que ces personnes soient vraiment responsables de la baisse du CA des majors ou des petits labels, mais la c'est un autre debat.


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui, je parlais bien de collusion. D'une part, le contenu des pourparlers et des accords entre les politiques et les pouvoirs économiques sont effectivement tenus secrets.



Et là, forcément, une question me brûle les lèvres : si les "pourparlers" et les "accords" en question sont secrets, comment en as-tu pris connaissance? Ou n'est-ce là que pure conjecture de ta part?



PA5CAL a dit:


> Et d'autre part, quand il s'agit de faire payer ceux qui ne profitent pas ou très peu des fruits des décisions politiques qui en découlent, on peut admettre que ces décisions vont à l'encontre des intérêts de ceux-ci et qu'elles représentent pour eux une nuisance calculée.



Ce qu'on peut dire de toute taxe, merci d'avoir joué avec nous.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Au final il y a connivence entre les deux pouvoirs,



J'ai raté quelque chose, ou tu n'as pas apporté la queue d'une démonstration de ce que tu affirmes ici?



PA5CAL a dit:


> et il est bien entendu que ce sont les citoyens qui payent la note : ainsi vont nos démocraties occidentales. Mais je n'ai jamais parlé de conspiration.



Dommage, à ce niveau de fantaisie, ça manquerait presque



PA5CAL a dit:


> Notez aussi que je ne parlais pas du téléchargement illégal. Je parlais de la _taxe sur la copie privée_, à propos de laquelle le téléchargement illégal n'a été qu'un prétexte hypocritement ressassé pendant les débats, puisqu'aucune quantification honnête et sérieuse du phénomène n'a jamais été réalisée, et qu'en fin de compte cela n'a pas été le motif officiel de son adoption (sinon on l'aurait plutôt appelé "taxe sur le téléchargement").



Quantification qu'il est impossible de faire (et c'est bien pour ça que tous ceux qui s'insurgent face aux estimations fantaisistes présentées par les éditeurs ont à mes yeux bien raison de le faire). Il n'en reste pas moins qu'il me semble incontestable que plus le piratage se développera, plus les auteurs et éditeurs perdront de l'argent. Raison pour laquelle, dans l'absolu, il faut tout faire pour enrayer ce phénomène tant qu'il est temps.



PA5CAL a dit:


> La réalité est qu'avec la nouvelle économie du web (téléchargement légal type iTunes, webradio, webTV, VOD et autres), les majors et une bonne partie des industriels qu'ils font travailler sont appelés à disparaître, au moins sous leur forme actuelle.



C'est bien mal connaître l'apport du savoir-faire d'un éditeur que d'affirmer une chose pareille. Sans doute les modalités évolueront, de là à dire qu'ils sont appelés à disparaître, c'est aller un peu vite en besogne.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Or l'orientation prise par l'État sous la pression du lobbying de ces compagnies a conduit à subventionner un domaine d'activité à l'utilité déclinante que la loi du marché aurait normalement dû éliminer à moyen terme.



Alors pour le piratage, je vois tout à fait, pour la loi du marché, j'ai un peu plus de mal comment ça se serait passé, selon toi?



PA5CAL a dit:


> Les citoyens payent maintenant la rente d'une moribonde placée sous respiration artificielle. Dans l'intérêt général, on aurait mieux fait de placer cet argent directement dans l'économie naissante, chez les _réels_ créateurs de contenus, dans les nouveaux moyens de diffusion, et dans l'évolution des métiers (reconversion progressive des salariés).



Ah, voilà enfin une proposition*je m'en voudrais de décourager une initiative si prometteuse, mais il me semble qu'elle tape à côté. Donc, en lieu et place de la taxe pour la copie privée, on aurait fait une taxe qu'on aurait distribuée:
- dans l'économie naissante : je suppose que tu fais référence à cette liste : "téléchargement légal type iTunes, webradio, webTV, VOD et autres". Soit. D'abord, j'ai envie de dire : à quel titre au juste? Tous les autres services en ligne (et ça ne manque pas) pourraient prendre ombrage de ce coup de pouce injuste, d'autant que vu la progression naturelle du marché, ils n'en ont pas besoin*pourquoi donc faire une taxe pour aider un marché florissant, et quel politique pourrait bien cautionner une idée aussi saugrenue?
- chez les "réels" créateurs : il faudrait que tu précises un peu ce que tu entends par là, et que tu n'oublies pas que les éditeurs participent à la création.
- dans les nouveaux moyens de diffusion : c'est à dire? En distribuant cet argent aux FAI? Aux cartel du téléphone mobile?
- dans l'évolution des métiers (reconversion progressive des salariés) : je suppose que tu parles des salariés des éditeurs? D'accord, donc on ferait un constat d'échec, les pirates ont gagné, pliez boutique, on ne fera plus dorénavant que de l'auto-production (ah, et oui, les longs métrages, c'est terminé). Je trouverais légitime qu'il y ait une évolution du marché et une reconversion si effectivement c'était le marché qui avait décidé de l'extinction du métier d'éditeur. En l'occurrence, le piratage joue nécessairement pour une part non négligeable dans la situation actuelle. L'accepter avec fatalisme, c'est signer la fin de l'état de droit.


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

Chang a dit:


> C'est assez abberant de lire a quel niveau tu ne sembles meme pas douter de l'utilite, du bien fonde ou de la justesse des lois. Il semble que tu suis aveuglement la loi, parce que c'est la loi. Point barre.
> 
> La je ne parle pas que du piratage, mais de mon point de vue, si je trouve une loi non-fondee sur l'interet generale de la societe, ce qui est cense etre la base de toute reflexion pour l'etablissement d'une loi, je serais le premier a la contester, et parfois a ne pas l'appliquer.



Les lois ne sont pas à géométrie variable, ni à la tête du client, ni en fonction de la bonne volonté des uns ou des autres. Si tu t'y soumets pas, alors il t'en faudra faire face aux conséquences judiciaires.

Si une loi te semble perfectible ou contestable, tu es libre de présenter un amendement ou un projet de loi au vote des législateurs, tu peux contacter ton député pour lui faire part de tes récriminations, et si aucun candidat aux élections législatives n'a l'heur de te convenir, tu peux te présenter toi-même au suffrage de tes concitoyens. On ne fait pas plus légitime que ça.

En tout état de cause, ça n'est certes pas en ne respectant la loi qu'on a une légitimité quelconque à la critiquer : si de toutes façons tu ne la respectes pas, à quoi bon la changer?
S'il faut en faire une question de loi, la première chose c'est d'admettre la légitimité de la loi et s'y soumettre, faute de quoi, alors on a tous les torts.

J'ose espérer que tu réalises jusqu'où on pourrait pousser ce raisonnement et à quel point il ne tient tout simplement pas debout.

D'ailleurs on parle beaucoup de lois, mais j'attends toujours que quelqu'un m'explique en quoi il est mauvais que la loi condamne le piratage, ni en quoi c'est illégitime, et pourquoi il faudrait changer ça.



Chang a dit:


> Enfin, meme si ce systeme est appele une democratie, ce n'en est pas une. Ce mot est mal utilise. La democratie est une forme ideale, parfaite, de decision en groupe.
> 
> Meme si le peuple elit ses dirigeants, il ne me semble pas justifie de dire que le peuple participe a toutes les decisions de lois. On demande l'avis du peuple sur certains problemes, une fois de temps en temps. Mais la majorite des questions sont discutees par les elus.



Entends-tu par là que selon toi notre nation ne mériterait le titre de démocratie que si chaque loi se voyait ratifiée par voie de référendum?



Chang a dit:


> Je t'accorde le fait que le peuple est responsable, directement et indirectement (suivant le pays) dans l'election de ses dirigeants, mais je trouve ca absolument ridicule que de declarer que parce que le peuple les a elu, alors le peuple doit la fermer. Non, ca ne marche pas comme ca.



Je n'ai dit nulle part que le peuple devait "la fermer". J'ai dit que nos législateurs avaient la légitimité du mandat populaire dans les décisions qu'ils prennent en notre nom.
Certes, il s'agit d'un blanc-seing sur la durée du mandat une fois l'élection faite, mais les députés et sénateurs savent pertinemment que s'ils trahissent la confiance de leurs électeurs, le retour de bâton n'est pas loin et le système permet de renverser la vapeur non seulement aux élections suivantes, mais également par le biais de différentes formes d'expression qui sont garanties constitutionnellement.



Chang a dit:


> Voir a quel point tu nies l'influence du lobbying (je ne dis pas que tu nies son existence) par l'industrie et a quel point c'est une lutte inegale contre les avis de la population, est l'exacte copie de ton comportement envers la loi. Il y a des cercles de pouvoir, des cercles d'interets economiques, sociaux qui ne sont pas orientes vers l'interet commun de la societe, mais vers l'interet d'un de ses acteurs, que ce soit une entreprise, une association, un groupe religieu etc etc ...



si tel était le cas, il y a bon nombre de dispositions légales qui auraient dû sauter depuis bien longtemps, pourtant elles tiennent toujours bon à quoi ça tient, on se le demanderait presque en te lisant.
A croire qu'il suffit d'aller voir un député pour qu'il obéisse aveuglément à tout ce qu'on lui demandera. Et ça en fait, des députés à convaincre pour obtenir une majorité.



Chang a dit:


> Le piratage est une forme de protestation quand a la facon dont est organise le modele economique pour ce qui est de l'achat de musique et de films (CF certains arguments enonces par les autres intervenants).



Et c'est là que ton discours prend un sacré coup dans l'aile niveau crédibilité. Il faut un petit peu arrêter de draper tout ça dans un joli paquet cadeau de résistance civile à l'immonde oppresseur industriel. D'abord parce que cet acte n'a aucun symbolisme, aucune revendication affichée, et qu'il est d'autant moins crédible en tant que tel qu'il bénéficie en premier lieu aux pirates. Tu noteras qu'on prend d'autant plus au sérieux des grévistes qu'ils sacrifient leur paye en manifestant là tu nous inventes le concept de manifestation rémunératrice, ce qui donne au mouvement en question un tout autre intérêt, mais également met à mal toute légitimité d'une quelconque revendication.

Qui plus est, je ne vois guère d'organisation, de revendication, de manifestation. Je vois des gens qui se contentent de profiter gratuitement d'uvres qui ont coûté beaucoup d'argent à fabriquer, bien à l'abri de leur foyer, et qui se satisfont de cet état de fait.

Si les tarifs sont trop élevés, nul ne nous oblige à acheter (sans consommer, toutefois), et le marché s'ajustera naturellement, par le biais de l'offre et de la demande. Ah, oui, la revendication, en général, ça demande un effort

J'ajoute au passage que les auteurs eux-mêmes, qui ne sont pour rien dans les "modèles économiques" que tu dénonces, sont les premières victimes de ces actes 



Chang a dit:


> En se concentrant sur la musique, je dirai que les 10 dernieres annees ont vu une remise en question de ce modele et qu'il a fallu trouver des alternatives pour que chaque acteur (de l'artiste a l'auditeur, consomateur, a l'entreprise qui s'occupe de les distribuer ou de les produire) s'y retrouve.



On est loin du compte



Chang a dit:


> J'ai pirate enormement il y a quelques annees. J'etais en train de decouvrir un nouveau genre de musique, et le meilleur moyen de faire mes gouts etait de telecharger massivement et de trier. Hannnnn c'est mal ...



Il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de chercher à dicter la conduite de qui que ce soit, je crois que chacun est assez grand pour savoir ce qu'il a à faire. En revanche je n'accepte pas de laisser dire tout et n'importe quoi pour le justifier sans réagir.



Chang a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle j'achete 99% de ce que j'ecoute, dont 90% est en mp3 achetes en ligne. Le reste ce sont des CDs d'artistes que jai autrefois pirate ou des disques recents que jai vraiment envie de posseder de facon physique.
> Enfin il reste 1% que je pirate parce que je ne peux pas le trouver en ligne.
> 
> Parfois je peux trouver ce CD a un prix completement ridicule, du fait de la rarete de l'objet. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec la loi de l'offre et la demande pour ce qui est de l'art, alors qu'on est dans un domaine ou une reproduction n'est pas couteuse (reproduction de peinture en poster, en peinture, sculpture, copie de CD, vynil etc etc) a moins de rechercher un original, le negatif.



Et c'est bien connu, le coût de reproduction c'est l'essentiel du coût de fabrication de toute uvre si un CD coûte 20 centimes à produire, alors forcément, quand on paye 15 euros par album, ça fait un bénéfice net de 14,80 pour l'éditeur, c'est ça?



Chang a dit:


> Bref, apres cette incartade sur ma situation qui explique mes motivations, je pense que le piratage est inevitable, quil y en aura toujours.



Nous sommes d'accord. On ne pourra pas non plus venir à bout de la drogue, du crime, ou des accidents de la route. Raison de plus pour ne pas arrêter de tout faire pour les minimiser.



Chang a dit:


> Le minimiser ce n'est pas un probleme de sanction, mais d'education.



Ni l'un, ni l'autre, mais les deux, mon capitaine. On l'a d'ailleurs bien vu pour ce qui est de la conduite routière : la peur du gendarme fait des miracles.



Chang a dit:


> Les quelques personnes qui piratent a toute vapeur sont des cas extremes, qui ne representent pas une majorite. Et je ne suis pas persuade que ces personnes soient vraiment responsables de la baisse du CA des majors ou des petits labels, mais la c'est un autre debat.



Bien, donc prenons l'immense majorité des "petits" pirates, qui se contentent modestement de, mettons, 5 films par mois. C'est autant de perdu pour les éditeurs. Maintenant quand tu mets bout à bout tous ces petits pirates, qui constituent le gros des troupes, ça fait beaucoup, beaucoup de films qui ne seront jamais vendus. J'en reviens à ma comparaison avec le réchauffement de la planète : à notre petit niveau individuel, nous sommes collectivement responsables d'une catastrophe majeure.


----------



## Chang (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Les lois ne sont pas à géométrie variable, ni à la tête du client, ni en fonction de la bonne volonté des uns ou des autres. Si tu t'y soumets pas, alors il t'en faudra faire face aux conséquences judiciaires.
> *
> J'assume, t'inquietes pas ... Enfin, la loi ne pas etre a geometrie variable, tu te fous de qui la ? La justice parfaite c'est chez les bisounours ... *
> 
> ...



 Bon dimanche


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Il n'en reste pas moins qu'il me semble incontestable que plus le piratage se développera, plus les auteurs et éditeurs perdront de l'argent. Raison pour laquelle, dans l'absolu, il faut tout faire pour enrayer ce phénomène tant qu'il est temps.


Le but des auteurs et des éditeurs n'est pas le même...


Nonoche a dit:


> J'ajoute au passage que les auteurs eux-mêmes, qui ne sont pour rien dans les "modèles économiques" que tu dénonces, sont les premières victimes de ces actes&#8230;
> 
> Et c'est bien connu, le coût de reproduction c'est l'essentiel du coût de fabrication de toute &#339;uvre&#8230; si un CD coûte 20 centimes à produire, alors forcément, quand on paye 15 euros par album, ça fait un bénéfice net de 14,80&#8364; pour l'éditeur, c'est ça?


Ce sont les diffuseurs, distributeurs qui prennent la plus grosse part du gâteau...


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> si les "pourparlers" et les "accords" en question sont secrets, comment en as-tu pris connaissance?


C'est leur teneur (points de discorde, avancées, contreparties) qui est tenue secrète. Le fait qu'ils aient lieu n'est un secret pour personne : ça s'appelle du lobbying. Ceci dit, j'ai côtoyé le milieu.



Nonoche a dit:


> Ce qu'on peut dire de toute taxe, merci d'avoir joué avec nous.


C'est effectivement général, et nous ne disons pas autre chose. Merci de l'avoir admis.



Nonoche a dit:


> J'ai raté quelque chose, ou tu n'as pas apporté la queue d'une démonstration de ce que tu affirmes ici?&#8230;


Là je ne fais pas une démonstration, j'explique. Pour les preuves, il faut avoir côtoyé des responsables politiques (de tous bords) et quelques patrons influents. Mais ce n'est pas ici que je vais raconter ma vie.

Je maintiens le terme de "collusion" (="_Entente secrète au préjudice d'un tiers_"). Il n'empêche que cela reste licite ... au moins tant qu'un juge n'aura pas dit le contraire (corruption, trafic d'influence, trahison, que sais-je).



Nonoche a dit:


> Dommage, à ce niveau de fantaisie, ça manquerait presque&#8230;


Ce que tu dis frise le procès d'intention. Ce n'est pas de la fantaisie, c'est de l'expérience. Il a été dit plus haut que ton point de vue semblait assez simpliste. Je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il doit te manquer des informations.



Nonoche a dit:


> Quantification qu'il est impossible de faire (et c'est bien pour ça que tous ceux qui s'insurgent face aux estimations fantaisistes présentées par les éditeurs ont à mes yeux bien raison de le faire). Il n'en reste pas moins qu'il me semble incontestable que plus le piratage se développera, plus les auteurs et éditeurs perdront de l'argent. Raison pour laquelle, dans l'absolu, il faut tout faire pour enrayer ce phénomène tant qu'il est temps.


Ok. On est d'accord.



Nonoche a dit:


> C'est bien mal connaître l'apport du savoir-faire d'un éditeur que d'affirmer une chose pareille. Sans doute les modalités évolueront, de là à dire qu'ils sont appelés à disparaître, c'est aller un peu vite en besogne.


J'ai pris la peine de préciser "au moins sous leur forme actuelle". Mais une partie du travail des éditeurs est appelée à disparaître, et l'autre partie pourrait bien être réalisée par d'autres s'ils n'y prennent pas garde. Les fabricants et les distributeurs de supports physiques devront aussi réduire la voilure.



Nonoche a dit:


> Alors pour le piratage, je vois tout à fait, pour la loi du marché, j'ai un peu plus de mal&#8230; comment ça se serait passé, selon toi?


Baisse des ventes jusqu'à la disparition de l'activité, et éventuellement des sociétés qui ne pensent pas à se diversifier et à se reconvertir à temps. Du fait de l'évolution des technologie et des modes de vie, le siècle passé regorge d'exemples.



Nonoche a dit:


> Ah, voilà enfin une proposition&#8230;*je m'en voudrais de décourager une initiative si prometteuse, mais il me semble qu'elle tape à côté. Donc, en lieu et place de la taxe pour la copie privée, on aurait fait une taxe qu'on aurait distribuée:
> 
> (...)


Dommage, car c'est justement au programme du gouvernement (Internet haut débit, aide aux nouvelles technologies du numérique, politique culturelle, etc.) et qu'on va le payer avec nos impôts.



Nonoche a dit:


> le piratage joue nécessairement pour une part non négligeable dans la situation actuelle


L'ampleur réelle du piratage et de ses conséquence reste encore à prouver (et je pense que les majors ne s'y risqueront pas, sous peine de démontrer que l'impact du phénomène n'est que marginal). 

De toute manière, je rappelle que cela est sans rapport avec le motif de la taxe sur la copie privée. Le piratage est un autre problème, déjà traité par un autre volet de la loi, qui n'a strictement rien à voir avec la nouvelle donne économique et l'évolution des métiers.

Ce n'était pas le sujet de mon intervention (réponse à AngelPirate, post #201), et je ne l'avais évoqué que pour prévenir un malencontreux amalgame (mais visiblement je n'ai pas atteint mon but).


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Par exemple, la redevance audiovisuelle  .../... touche également ceux qui n'ont qu'un lecteur de DVD sans possibilité de réception



Excuse moi, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ça dans les textes de loi, c'est une nouveauté?

Car justement je n'ai pas de TV, juste un moniteur avec un lecteur DVD pour ne pas payer de redevance.


----------



## kisbizz (4 Mai 2008)

et ceux qui ont un abonnement net+ telé et qui visionnent la telé sur l'ordi est que il payent la redevance ?


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mai 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Excuse moi, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ça dans les textes de loi, c'est une nouveauté?
> 
> Car justement je n'ai pas de TV, juste un moniteur avec un lecteur DVD pour ne pas payer de redevance.


 Extrait de la notice 2041 GZ (2005/2006):



> *QUI DOIT PAYER LA REDEVANCE ?
> 
> 1- Fait générateur.*
> 
> ...


J'admets toutefois qu'il y a un doute sur la portée du "...équipés d&#8217;un tuner" en fin de phrase. Les avis divergent à mon CDI. Mais je n'ai jamais vu de lecteur de DVD avec tuner (EDIT: oui, effectivement : voir en-dessous), contrairement aux graveurs de salon et aux magnétoscopes, alors...


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

la plupart des lecteurs DVD portables sont désormais équipés de la TNT&#8230; 

et un bon nombre de lecteurs-enregistreurs le sont aussi


----------



## macaronique (4 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> et ceux qui ont un abonnement net+ telé et qui visionnent la telé sur l'ordi est que il payent la redevance ?



En Suisse, oui, en France, je ne sais pas.

Moi je n'ai ni télé ni radio, mais je paie quand même la redevance parce que j'ai accès internet à haut débit. Ça ne me gêne pas trop, puisque j'écoute beaucoup de podcasts de la RSR. Mais en relisant ceci je me demande si je pourrais arrêter de payer la redevance télévision (mais continuer à payer la redevance radio), puisque je n'ai pas d'abonnement pour la réception de programmes de télévision via l'internet. Je vais demander à Billag.


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

Chang a dit:


> J'assume, t'inquietes pas ...


Ah ben si t'assumes alors il n'y a pas grand chose de plus à dire&#8230;



Chang a dit:


> Enfin, la loi ne pas etre a geometrie variable, tu te fous de qui la ? La justice parfaite c'est chez les bisounours ...



A quel moment ai-je dit que la justice était parfaite?



Chang a dit:


> Je ne vis pas en France, rien de m'empeche de contester la loi ceci dit, d'un point de vue ideologique.



Le fait de vivre ailleurs n'y change pas grand chose (je ne sais pas où tu vis, mais il y a de grandes chances que le piratage ne soit pas plus légal là où tu vis.)



Chang a dit:


> Si chaque personne qui avait une idee differente se presentait, ce serait un beau bordel ... Participer activement dans une societe ne se resume pas a se presenter aux elections ...



Là non plus, je n'ai rien dit de tel.



Chang a dit:


> Nonoche a dit:
> 
> 
> > En tout état de cause, ça n'est certes pas en ne respectant la loi qu'on a une légitimité quelconque à la critiquer :
> ...



mais de la ligne suivante:


Nonoche a dit:


> si de toutes façons tu ne la respectes pas, à quoi bon la changer?



Tout ce que tu trouves à y répondre, c'est :


Chang a dit:


> Raisonement stupide, on est pas en maternelle Nonoche ... Question suivante ...



Reviens me voir quand tu auras appris des manières&#8230;



Chang a dit:


> Rien a voir, je souscris au besoin de la loi, je ne souscrit pas a toutes les lois, mais ca c'est completement hors de ton champ de vision ...



Ah mais à partir du moment où ça te pose pas de problème d'en subir les conséquences, une fois encore il n'y a pas grand chose à ajouter, d'une certaine manière c'est toujours souscrire à la légitimité de la loi.



Chang a dit:


> Personne n'a jamais dit cela. Ce qu'on essaie de faire rentrer dans ton ptit crane obtu, c'est que le modele economique de la vente et la distribution de la musique n'est pas applicable a notre societe actuelle.



Et il va falloir faire un peu plus que l'affirmer pour le démontrer, quant à mon petit crâne obtu, il aimerait bien que tu aies le respect de tes interlocuteurs.



Chang a dit:


> La confiance ? Quelle confiance ? Encore une fois, on doit pas vivre dans le meme monde ...



Bien, donc, si je ne m'abuse :
- le modèle économique de l'industrie du divertissement n'a pas l'heur de te plaire
- les lois n'ont pas l'heur de te plaire
- le système politique n'a pas l'heur de te plaire.

Pourrais-tu me décrire ce qui te conviendrait plus?



Chang a dit:


> Bah oui, comme tu dis c'est du boulot de protester, ... on dirait que tout d'un coup la liberte d'agir te semble moins facile d'acces ...



tu n'as pas l'air de comprendre ce que tu es en train de dire&#8230;
Il est beaucoup plus compliqué pour une société de convaincre une majorité de députés que pour un français de chaque département d'en faire autant. Si tu ne vois pas là que la lutte inégale que tu dénonces est en réalité en faveur du peuple, je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire pour toi.



Chang a dit:


> J'ai rien drape du tout. Je relate un fait ignore par les acteurs majeurs de l'industrie du disque et les gens bornes comme ta petite personne ...



Tu seras gentil d'arrêter là les attaques personnelles à mon endroit.
Le fait est d'autant plus facilement ignoré qu'il n'existe pas. Le vol ne peut être une quelconque manière de manifester contre les prix. S'il s'agit de revendiquer quoi que ce soit (ce qu'encore une fois nul pirate ne fait), il faut que la démarche ait un minimum de respectabilité.



Chang a dit:


> C'est dingue comme t'es bouche ... Reprends en haut du message ... sinon laisse tomber, c'est peine perdue ...



Les membres du forum me seront témoins de ton aisance rhétorique qui se limite à t'en prendre à moi.



Chang a dit:


> Le crime profites rarement a la victime ... mais lui fait t'il perdre toujours quelque chose pour autant dans ce cas present ?



Il faudrait savoir, c'est un crime ou une revendication?&#8230;



Chang a dit:


> La desobeissance economique ... pourquoi pas ... appel ca comme tu veux ...


bien, donc je te prends un autre exemple : imaginons que lors d'une manifestation, les organisateurs promettent 10 euros à chaque participant pour chaque mètre parcouru. Que penseras-tu de la sincérité de la mobilisation en question? (et encore, je suis gentil, mon exemple reste légal&#8230



Chang a dit:


> Qui plus est, je ne vois guère d'organisation, de revendication, de manifestation. Je vois des gens qui se contentent de profiter gratuitement d'&#339;uvres qui ont coûté beaucoup d'argent à fabriquer, bien à l'abri de leur foyer, et qui se satisfont de cet état de fait.
> 
> Tu n'as qu'une vision tres manicheenne de la situation, ce qui t'empeche d'y voir clair. Toi qui parlait de poujadisme, tu n'en es pas loin ...



Je ne suis pas sûr que tu aies bien compris les positions du mouvement poujadiste&#8230; mais si tel est le cas, j'aimerais bien que tu m'indiques en quoi ce que je dis là ait quoi que ce soit à faire avec le poujadisme.



Chang a dit:


> Nonoche a dit:
> 
> 
> > , et le marché s'ajustera naturellement, par le biais de l'offre et de la demande.
> ...



CF mes remarques sur le respect de tes interlocuteurs. Si j'ai pu me retenir de te rire au nez pour le coup où tu cherches à faire passer les pirates pour les robins des bois des temps modernes, et dieu sait qu'il m'aura fallu du self-control, j'en attends autant de ta part.



Chang a dit:


> Eh oui, comme tu dis, d'ou le passage a la production independante de pas mal d'artistes qui en ont marre d'etre traites comme des numeros ou des clows avec des plumes dans le derch' ...



Productions indépendantes qui ne sont pas moins victime du piratage (comme quoi les revendications qu'on adresse aux majors pour expliquer le piratage sont de pieux mensonges&#8230



Chang a dit:


> Tu as un discours de salle de classe, sans pratique, et complement biaise ... Renseignes toi avant de ne voir le mal que d'un seul cote ... C'est tout un systeme, une grande reforme economique et comportementale ... Comme je te disais, l'education, pas la sanction ... mais c'est vrai , tu ne jures que par la loi, qu'elle soit absurde ou pas ...



Eh bien puisque ton raisonnement est tellement plus digne d'intérêt que le mien, je suis curieux de savoir ce que tu as à dire là dessus : en quoi la loi sur le piratage est-elle absurde?



Chang a dit:


> Nonoche a dit:
> 
> 
> > Il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de chercher à dicter la conduite de qui que ce soit, je crois que chacun est assez grand pour savoir ce qu'il a à faire.
> ...



Relis-moi, à aucun moment je ne dis à quiconque qu'il ne faut pas pirater.



Chang a dit:


> Nonoche a dit:
> 
> 
> > En revanche je n'accepte pas de laisser dire tout et n'importe quoi pour le justifier sans réagir.
> ...



Ah, si j'ai tes encouragements en plus&#8230;



Chang a dit:


> Nonoche a dit:
> 
> 
> > Et c'est bien connu, le coût de reproduction c'est l'essentiel du coût de fabrication de toute &#339;uvre&#8230; si un CD coûte 20 centimes à produire, alors forcément, quand on paye 15 euros par album, ça fait un bénéfice net de 14,80&#8364; pour l'éditeur, c'est ça?
> ...



Mais alors tu dis quoi, au juste, entre deux sarcasmes irrespectueux? Ton argumentation n'est ni très claire ni très probante&#8230;

je te recite dans ce message:


Chang a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle j'achete 99% de ce que j'ecoute, dont 90% est en mp3 achetes en ligne. Le reste ce sont des CDs d'artistes que jai autrefois pirate ou des disques recents que jai vraiment envie de posseder de facon physique.
> Enfin il reste 1% que je pirate parce que je ne peux pas le trouver en ligne.
> 
> Parfois je peux trouver ce CD a un prix completement ridicule, du fait de la rarete de l'objet. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec la loi de l'offre et la demande pour ce qui est de l'art, alors qu'on est dans un domaine ou une reproduction n'est pas couteuse (reproduction de peinture en poster, en peinture, sculpture, copie de CD, vynil etc etc) a moins de rechercher un original, le negatif.



Le prix n'est pas fixé en fonction de la "rareté" d'un produit, mais encore une fois de la loi de l'offre et de la demande, ce qui n'a rien à voir. C'est le rapport qui existe entre un produit ou un service à un tarif donné (quelle que soit la difficulté de les fournir), et ce que le public considère comme une offre attractive qui donne le la. Il est d'autant plus facile et confortable d'être en désaccord avec ce principe si ce désaccord se fait à ton avantage (et j'aimerais bien que tu expliques en quoi le principe serait mauvais à tes yeux).

Au risque de te paraître encore une fois être digne d'un livre d'économie (au passage c'est me faire trop d'honneur), il y a plusieurs composantes à prendre en compte pour la viabilité économique d'un produit. Si le tarif est trop élevé, le marché s'ajuste jusqu'à un certain point, qui est le seuil de rentabilité. En deçà, le produit n'est plus viable et est retiré du marché.

Et ce seuil de rentabilité est d'autant plus crucial concernant les &#339;uvres qu'elles coûtent extrêmement cher à produire. (d'où le hors sujet total à chaque fois qu'on évoque le coût de reproduction d'un CD)

Maintenant donc, si je te suis bien il faudrait que les éditeurs et artistes distribuent les &#339;uvres au coût de reproduction une fois atteint le seuil de rentabilité, plus, soyons généreux, un léger bénéfice? Quel est ton propos au juste?



Chang a dit:


> La sanction est deja tombe, les gens ont compris que "attention, on va tous vous mettre en prison si vous continuez a faire les mechants pirates" ...



Tu auras mal compris alors, puisque nul n'a fait de la prison pour ces actes&#8230;
Et je ne crois pas que la peur du gendarme soit très présente, en revanche la réponse graduée devrait tout de suite changer les choses à ce niveau là.



Chang a dit:


> Maintenant, place a l'education ... ah tiens y'a plus personne ... Comme pour la securite routiere, ca a baisse et c'est remonte ... donc voyons sur le long terme ...



en ce qui me concerne, j'essaye de faire réfléchir au problème et de faire de la pédagogie sur la question, car beaucoup de gens agissent par ignorance, comme on l'a vu avec certains arguments répétés ici.



Chang a dit:


> Nonoche a dit:
> 
> 
> > Bien, donc prenons l'immense majorité des "petits" pirates, qui se contentent modestement de, mettons, 5 films par mois. C'est autant de perdu pour les éditeurs.
> ...



Ah, pas du tout attendue, celle là&#8230;
Bien, donc, si je ne m'abuse, quand quelqu'un regarde un film sans le payer, il fait bien une économie. Et l'éditeur subit donc une perte. Ce que tu omets dans ce raisonnement, c'est que la consultation du film est en tant que tel un service qui mérite (et exige) rémunération.

Pour te prendre un exemple plus accessible, prenons le cas d'une piscine privée. Le promoteur a investi des sommes conséquentes dans la construction de cette piscine et compte rentrer dans ses frais grâce au tarif d'entrée. Maintenant prenons des petits malins qui resquillent. Tu réalises bien que, qu'ils aient ou non payé s'ils avaient été obligés de le faire, ils bénéficient d'un service payant et qu'ils s'amusent aux frais du promoteur, sur le dos de son investissement. Et si une majorité de gens resquillent, le promoteur ne rentrera pas dans ses frais aussi tôt que prévu, ce qui lui coûtera naturellement plus, tout ça pour que les petits malins se régalent aux frais de la princesse&#8230; ça te semble plus évident comme ça?

L'infraction n'est pas constituée à partir du moment où on considère que le pirate aurait acheté le film (et il est d'ailleurs d'autant plus facile de s'en convaincre quand on est juge et partie).

On peut toujours ergoter autour de cette notion, il n'en reste pas moins un fait incontournable : le pirate n'a *pas* acheté le film. Et c'est bien ce qui pose problème.



Chang a dit:


> Nonoche a dit:
> 
> 
> > J'en reviens à ma comparaison avec le réchauffement de la planète : à notre petit niveau individuel, nous sommes collectivement responsables d'une catastrophe majeure.
> ...



Le principe est pourtant le même. Si le piratage en vient à tuer la création, ça sera non seulement un sinistre industriel, mais également une perte inestimable pour l'humanité. Difficile de ne pas trouver ça dramatique.


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Le but des auteurs et des éditeurs n'est pas le même...



En effet. Mais aucun n'a vocation à perdre de l'argent



tirhum a dit:


> Ce sont les diffuseurs, distributeurs qui prennent la plus grosse part du gâteau...



Tout à fait. Cependant, la composante essentielle que tout ceux qui évoquent les coûts de reproduction perdent de vue, c'est qu'une uvre coûte extrêmement cher à produire, et qu'il faut bien arriver à amortir ce coût sur les ventes avant d'arriver à faire des bénéfices.

Ainsi, même en retirant la part du distributeur (50 à 60% du tarif), et la marge du revendeur, on reste très loin du prix seul de fabrication du support. Il faut bien récupérer l'argent qui a été investi pour produire ce qui a été mis sur le support Simplifions donc le cas pour le rendre plus accessible :

Si une uvre coûte 100.000 euros à produire, en retirant de l'équations tous les intermédiaires et les frais divers, si le tarif de vente est à 10 pièce, il faudra donc en vendre 10.000 avant de commencer à faire des bénéfices

Et sachant que nul n'a encore trouvé la recette miracle du succès, produire une uvre, c'est *toujours* un risque financier conséquent.


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est leur teneur (points de discorde, avancées, contreparties) qui est tenue secrète. Le fait qu'ils aient lieu n'est un secret pour personne : ça s'appelle du lobbying. Ceci dit, j'ai côtoyé le milieu.



En quoi le lobbying a-t-il pour vocation de nuire au peuple? Le lobbying a pour vocation de faire valoir la réalité du quotidien de celui qui le pratique auprès des législateurs. Et s'il est question de dénoncer le lobbying, ça doit valoir tout autant pour le lobbying des associations de consommateurs et de défenses des libertés civiles (qui ont tout autant leurs représentants à temps plein au parlement).
J'ajoute que le lobbying n'est en rien équivalent d'un atout au mille-borne, et qu'il n'est en rien une garantie que le législateur tiendra compte de ce qui lui est dit. S'il était aussi simple que d'investir une somme donnée dans le démarchage des législateurs pour obtenir gain de cause, ça ferait bien longtemps que nous n'aurions plus la moindre liberté



PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est effectivement général, et nous ne disons pas autre chose. Merci de l'avoir admis.



Bien, maintenant que tu as énoncé comme principe que toute taxe est illégitime, j'aimerais que tu nous exposes ton alternative (et j'ose une fois encore espérer que tu refuses de bénéficier du fruit de toute taxe étant donné qu'elles sont toutes iniques à tes yeux)



PA5CAL a dit:


> Là je ne fais pas une démonstration, j'explique. Pour les preuves, il faut avoir côtoyé des responsables politiques (de tous bords) et quelques patrons influents. Mais ce n'est pas ici que je vais raconter ma vie.


Non, tu affirmes sans aller plus loin. Je veux bien t'accorder tout le crédit nécessaire, mais s'il s'agit de te croire sur parole et de s'en contenter sans plus, il faut que tu admettes que c'est un peu court si tu as une expérience quelconque, pourquoi ne pas justement nous en faire profiter?



PA5CAL a dit:


> Je maintiens le terme de "collusion" (="_Entente secrète au préjudice d'un tiers_"). Il n'empêche que cela reste licite ... au moins tant qu'un juge n'aura pas dit le contraire (corruption, trafic d'influence, trahison, que sais-je).



Tu pars encore une fois du principe que le démarchage des législateurs a pour vocation de nuire au peuple, c'est faux, il a pour vocation de défendre les intérêts de ceux qui démarchent. Les intérêts en question peuvent être contraires aux intérêts du peuple, mais ça n'est qu'une conséquence et non une finalité en soi du démarchage.

De plus, j'attends toujours qu'on m'explique en quoi la lutte contre le piratage est nuisible au peuple, je crois plutôt, en ce qui me concerne, qu'elle se fait au bénéfice du peuple et pour l'intérêt commun.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Ce que tu dis frise le procès d'intention. Ce n'est pas de la fantaisie, c'est de l'expérience. Il a été dit plus haut que ton point de vue semblait assez simpliste. Je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il doit te manquer des informations.



Et il doit t'en manquer d'autres sur la façon dont une uvre se crée, se produit, et se rentabilise.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Ok. On est d'accord.



à la bonne heure



PA5CAL a dit:


> J'ai pris la peine de préciser "au moins sous leur forme actuelle". Mais une partie du travail des éditeurs est appelée à disparaître, et l'autre partie pourrait bien être réalisée par d'autres s'ils n'y prennent pas garde. Les fabricants et les distributeurs de supports physiques devront aussi réduire la voilure.



Il est certain que le travail des distributeurs et des revendeurs va changer de nature avec la dématérialisation des uvres, qui est vouée à se développer. Pour ce qui est des éditeurs, je ne vois toujours pas. Quel que soit le support, (et ils en ont déjà changé plusieurs fois : vinyl/cd/fichier numérique, VHS/DVD/BluRay) leur travail reste essentiel et identique.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Baisse des ventes jusqu'à la disparition de l'activité, et éventuellement des sociétés qui ne pensent pas à se diversifier et à se reconvertir à temps. Du fait de l'évolution des technologie et des modes de vie, le siècle passé regorge d'exemples.



Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les ventes baisseraient à cause de l'évolution du marché si on met de côté le piratage (qui n'est pas une évolution du marché ni une évolution de la technologie). Veux-tu dire que d'autres formes de divertissement allaient entrer en concurrence avec la musique ou le cinéma? Quoi donc, les jeux vidéo, les sites internet? mais même en admettant, tu sais bien qu'il y a toujours des éditeurs derrière ces autres activités pourtant.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Dommage, car c'est justement au programme du gouvernement (Internet haut débit, aide aux nouvelles technologies du numérique, politique culturelle, etc.) et qu'on va le payer avec nos impôts.



En quoi ceci a un rapport quelconque avec notre problème?



PA5CAL a dit:


> L'ampleur réelle du piratage et de ses conséquence reste encore à prouver (et je pense que les majors ne s'y risqueront pas, sous peine de démontrer que l'impact du phénomène n'est que marginal).



Il faut être cohérent : si on ne peut estimer le piratage, on ne peut le faire dans aucun sens. On ne peut donc affirmer que le piratage soit ni énorme, ni marginal.

En revanche, ce qu'on peut affirmer:
- il est illégitime
- il met en danger la création par nature : plus les gens pirateront, moins l'industrie sera susceptible de pouvoir vivre de son travail. Il est donc potentiellement dangereux.
- Si on ne peut affirmer que le piratage soit le premier responsable du ralentissement des ventes, on ne peut en revanche pas nier qu'il y prend une part certaine.

En tant que tel, il est donc indispensable de tout faire pour limiter le piratage autant que possible.



PA5CAL a dit:


> De toute manière, je rappelle que cela est sans rapport avec le motif de la taxe sur la copie privée. Le piratage est un autre problème, déjà traité par un autre volet de la loi, qui n'a strictement rien à voir avec la nouvelle donne économique et l'évolution des métiers.
> 
> Ce n'était pas le sujet de mon intervention (réponse à AngelPirate, post #201), et je ne l'avais évoqué que pour prévenir un malencontreux amalgame (mais visiblement je n'ai pas atteint mon but).



Précisément, la taxe sur la copie privée n'a pas de rapport avec le piratage, je me tue à le dire.
Et qu'elle soit légitime ou non, ça ne justifie en rien de s'affranchir des lois (on ne répare pas un tort en en commettant un autre, et on ne se rend pas justice soi-même).


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> En effet. Mais aucun n'a vocation à perdre de l'argent


C'est pour cela qu'il est utile de dire que les éditeurs ne sont pas (complètement) honnêtes quand ils disent défendre les auteurs...


Nonoche a dit:


> Tout à fait. Cependant, la composante essentielle que tout ceux qui évoquent les coûts de reproduction perdent de vue, c'est qu'une &#339;uvre coûte extrêmement cher à produire, et qu'il faut bien arriver à amortir ce coût sur les ventes avant d'arriver à faire des bénéfices.
> 
> Ainsi, même en retirant la part du distributeur (50 à 60% du tarif), et la marge du revendeur, on reste très loin du prix seul de fabrication du support. Il faut bien récupérer l'argent qui a été investi pour produire ce qui a été mis sur le support&#8230; Simplifions donc le cas pour le rendre plus accessible :
> 
> ...


Pour le livre le coût de production est bien inférieur...
L'éditeur ne prend pas un risque si grand que cela, mais bon, c'est hors sujet...
Je connais bien mieux "le livre" que "le disque"...
Là où il y a le plus de problèmes c'est avec les contrats, c'est encore un autre sujet, mais ça rejoint les buts "différents" que poursuivent auteurs et éditeurs...


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est pour cela qu'il est utile de dire que les éditeurs ne sont pas (complètement) honnêtes quand ils disent défendre les auteurs...



Sans doute pas, mais s'il s'agit de faire un concours à l'honnêteté, les pirates sont très loin d'être en reste&#8230;



tirhum a dit:


> Pour le livre le coût de production est bien inférieur...



Oui, un livre coûte moins cher à produire qu'un film, c'est une évidence. De là à dire que le coût soit négligeable, il ne faut pas non plus éxagérer (il faut beaucoup de temps pour écrire un livre, et beaucoup de temps pour l'amener au stade de la vente. Ce temps mérite rémunération, faute de quoi les auteurs au premier chef trouveront une activité plus rémunératrice pour pouvoir tout simplement vivre&#8230

De plus, le retour sur investissement n'est pas non plus comparable à l'industrie du disque ou du cinéma, les chiffres de vente sont globalement sans commune mesure.



tirhum a dit:


> L'éditeur ne prend pas un risque si grand que cela, mais bon, c'est hors sujet...


Si on parle du livre, je ne crois pas que le phénomène des ebooks soit si répandu que ça, ni que les éditeurs littéraires soient ceux qui se plaignent le plus du piratage.
En revanche, le producteur d'une &#339;uvre phonographique ou audiovisuelle prend un risque financier conséquent, ça me paraît indiscutable.



tirhum a dit:


> Je connais bien mieux "le livre" que "le disque"...
> Là où il y a le plus de problèmes c'est avec les contrats, c'est encore un autre sujet, mais ça rejoint les buts "différents" que poursuivent auteurs et éditeurs...



Ce qui peut se dire de tout accord contractuel, mais là aussi personne ne met un fusil sur la tempe de ceux qui signent&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mai 2008)

J'aime bien ce genre de discussion perpétuelle qui ressasse toujours les mêmes arguments de pages en pages... Une discussion qui ne mène à rien car elle ne changera rien, il y aura tout autant de piratage, tout autant de lutte contre, le résultat sera toujours match nul. Rien ne changera, malgré tous les débats qu'ils soient d'ordre politiques, économique, artistique. Cette discussion est la énième du genre sur ce site comme sur d'autres sites, une couche de plus pour un faux débat du type "serpent de mer". 

Le plus affligeant sont les protagonistes aux pensées manichéennes, qui enfoncent des portes ouvertes, s'engluent dans des blabla abscons &#8212; on se croirait dans le mythe de sysiphe &#8212; s'évertuent à démonter les phrases des uns et des autres comme des vieux parkinsoniens de la pensée.

Bref quand on vous lis on a affaire à un regroupement de perruches dépressives sourdes-aveugles à qui il ne manque plus qu'une bonne épidémie de laryngite et une bonne tendinite des phalanges pour enfin cesser de piailler pour rien


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> J'aime bien ce genre de discussion perpétuelle... blablabla... piailler pour rien



Pour une fois, on est d'accord, "blondin" !...  

Je n'ai participé à cette discussion que pour une raison...
J'ai amené Nonoche là où je voulais...
Sur mon dernier post, Nonoche ne me répond pas, il reste braqué sur sa ligne directrice...
Tu n'écoutes pas vraiment les autres... 
Le monologue continue...



Nonoche a dit:


> Ce qui peut se dire de tout accord contractuel, mais là aussi personne ne met un fusil sur la tempe de ceux qui signent&#8230;


Nan, c'est après la signature, que tu te retrouves dans certains cas avec un fusil sur la tempe !... 
C'est pour cela qu'il existe un syndicat BD depuis peu...

P.S : je suis parfaitement au courant du temps qu'il faut pour "commettre" un bouquin...
_(histoire de répondre, pour faire mon boulet !  )_


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> J'admets toutefois qu'il y a un doute sur la portée du "...équipés dun tuner" en fin de phrase. Les avis divergent à mon CDI. Mais je n'ai jamais vu de lecteur de DVD avec tuner (EDIT: oui, effectivement : voir en-dessous), contrairement aux graveurs de salon et aux magnétoscopes, alors...



OK. La loi n'as pas évoluée et je suis toujours dans la légalité. Pas de tuner et un simple moniteur couple a un simple lecteur de DVD.

Qui au passage lit aussi les DIV-X, fort appréciable pour pirater a moindre frais (ça, c'est pour rester dans le sujet) mais que je n'utilise pas car les seules fois ou j'ai voulu lire des DVD ou des Cd gravés par des amis, ça ne marchait jamais. Problème de Codec.

Comme quoi, être hors la loi n'est pas vraiment simple et au moins, les cassettes audio, c'était universel.


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> J'aime bien ce genre de discussion perpétuelle qui ressasse toujours les mêmes arguments de pages en pages... Une discussion qui ne mène à rien car elle ne changera rien, il y aura tout autant de piratage, tout autant de lutte contre, le résultat sera toujours match nul. Rien ne changera, malgré tous les débats qu'ils soient d'ordre politiques, économique, artistique. Cette discussion est la énième du genre sur ce site comme sur d'autres sites, une couche de plus pour un faux débat du type "serpent de mer".
> 
> Le plus affligeant sont les protagonistes aux pensées manichéennes, qui enfoncent des portes ouvertes, s'engluent dans des blabla abscons  on se croirait dans le mythe de sysiphe  s'évertuent à démonter les phrases des uns et des autres comme des vieux parkinsoniens de la pensée.
> 
> Bref quand on vous lis on a affaire à un regroupement de perruches dépressives sourdes-aveugles à qui il ne manque plus qu'une bonne épidémie de laryngite et une bonne tendinite des phalanges pour enfin cesser de piailler pour rien



Il est clair que ta position est manifestement autrement plus constructive


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour une fois, on est d'accord, "blondin" !...
> 
> Je n'ai participé à cette discussion que pour une raison...
> J'ai amené Nonoche là où je voulais...
> Sur mon dernier post, Nonoche ne me répond pas, il reste braqué sur sa ligne directrice...



Je croyais pourtant l'avoir fait je n'ai peut-être pas répondu ce que tu aurais souhaité que je dise, mais ça c'est une autre histoire



tirhum a dit:


> Tu n'écoutes pas vraiment les autres...
> Le monologue continue...



J'en ai autant à ton service. Si le propos est de dire que les éditeurs ne sont pas blancs-blancs, aucun souci, je ne suis pas le dernier à l'admettre. Une fois ce constat posé, quoi d'autre après ça? Ca nous mène où? Quel est le propos? S'il s'agit de justifier des actes illégaux à cause de ça, non, je ne peux pas te suivre.



tirhum a dit:


> Nan, c'est après la signature, que tu te retrouves dans certains cas avec un fusil sur la tempe !...
> C'est pour cela qu'il existe un syndicat BD depuis peu...



où veux-tu en venir? (ou me "mener")



tirhum a dit:


> P.S : je suis parfaitement au courant du temps qu'il faut pour "commettre" un bouquin...
> _(histoire de répondre, pour faire mon boulet !  )_



Parfait, dans ce cas tu pourrais peut-être évoquer les apports des éditeurs aux livres


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

juste en passant Nonoche, tu as oublié de répondre à PONKHEAD ...
et comme tu réponds à tout le monde...


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> J'en ai autant à ton service. Si le propos est de dire que les éditeurs ne sont pas blancs-blancs, aucun souci, je ne suis pas le dernier à l'admettre. Une fois ce constat posé, quoi d'autre après ça? Ca nous mène où? Quel est le propos? S'il s'agit de justifier des actes illégaux à cause de ça, non, je ne peux pas te suivre.


:love: 
C'est marrant, tu prends tout le monde pour un "pirate", une véritable obsession !...
J'ai justifié quelque chose, quelque part ?!... 




Maintenant, j'ai des planches à finir... 
Chuis à la bourre !... 

P.S : ton site est en "rade" ?!...


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> juste en passant Nonoche, tu as oublié de répondre à PONKHEAD ...
> et comme tu réponds à tout le monde...



L'oubli est volontaire, sachant qu'il ne présente pas le moindre argument et que son post n'est que sarcasmes, le mépris m'a semblé la meilleure réponse.


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> :love:
> C'est marrant, tu prends tout le monde pour un "pirate", une véritable obsession !...
> J'ai justifié quelque chose, quelque part ?!...



A aucun moment je n'ai dit que tu le faisais, et d'ailleurs je te demande quel est ton propos. Une fois le constat fait que les éditeurs sont loin d'être parfaits, que tirer comme conclusions de ce constat?



tirhum a dit:


> P.S : ton site est en "rade" ?!...



Oui


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Il est clair que ta position est manifestement autrement plus constructive&#8230;



Cela fait plusieurs fois que tu reproduis cette phrase.... tu rabâches, tu rabâches... c'est bien ce que je disais : une perruche dépressive.      
QUoi de plus induit que mon discours dans ta démarche statique et donc... non constructive. 

T'es carrément gonflé de reprocher aux autres ton propre fonctionnement... Dis tu te relis un peut ? Tu trouves que ta façon de perpétuer l'absence de débat  est constructive ? Qand tu arretera de jouer les meccano de la paraphrase et lorsque tu cessera de t'accrocher au ruban de Möbius qui semble constituer ton moyen de penser, alors, éventuellement on gagnera un soupçon d'évolution dans ce faux débat.


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> A aucun moment je n'ai dit que tu le faisais


Alors cette phrase là, est inutile :





Nonoche a dit:


> S'il s'agit de justifier des actes illégaux à cause de ça, non, je ne peux pas te suivre.


C'est la phrase que tu répètes depuis le début des tes interventions...  


Nonoche a dit:


> Une fois le constat fait que les éditeurs sont loin d'être parfaits, que tirer comme conclusions de ce constat?


Que tu assouplisses ton discours...
L'impression que tu ne prends en compte qu'une partie du sujet... les pirates...
(mais je me trompe peut-être...  )
Dura lex sed lex...
Mais expliques toi un peu mieux, si tu peux ou veux le faire...


Nonoche a dit:


> où veux-tu en venir? (ou me "mener"&#8230


Quand tu débutes, t'es payé des caouètes et tu n'as pas le choix !...
C'est pas un "fusil sur la tempe", ça ?!...
Sans parler des contrats non respectés, des auteurs débarqués en cours de série, voire en plein album, des chiffres de "mise en place" et de ventes non communiqués, des bouquins qui finissent en soldes sans que les auteurs soient au courant (adieu les droits d'auteurs !), etc...
Ah !...
J'oubliais; c'est "hors sujet", je parle de la BD...
Pour le retour au sujet...
Le même genre de problème existe en musique...
Il faut donc que tu évoques toutes les facettes du problème; y'a pas que les pirates...

La seule chose que l'on retient de tes posts, c'est pirates, pirates, pirates, pirates....
Tu as un destrier blanc ?!... 


Maintenant =>[] Hop !...

ÉDIT : Et murde !... J'ai répondu !... :bebe:


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> QUand tu arretera de jouer les meccano de la paraphrase et lorsque tu cessera de t'accrocher au ruban de Möbius qui semble constituer ton moyen de penser, alors, éventuellement on gagnera un soupçon d'évolution dans ce faux débat.




laisse tomber Sindanárië, encore un qui essaie de se recycler


----------



## divoli (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche, c'est un peu le camion fou lancé à fond sur l'autoroute, que personne n'arrive à stopper. Et en plus, on est tous entrain de lui fournir du carburant pour qu'il ne s'arrête jamais.

Bref, je me désabonne...


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Nonoche, c'est un peu le camion fou lancé à fond sur l'autoroute, que personne n'arrive à stopper. Et en plus, on est tous entrain de lui fournir du carburant pour qu'il ne s'arrête jamais.
> 
> Bref, je me désabonne...



tu as oublié de dire qu'il est à contre sens...


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Cela fait plusieurs fois que tu reproduis cette phrase.... tu rabâches, tu rabâches... c'est bien ce que je disais : une perruche dépressive.
> QUoi de plus induit que mon discours dans ta démarche statique et donc... non constructive.
> 
> T'es carrément gonflé de reprocher aux autres ton propre fonctionnement... Dis tu te relis un peut ? Tu trouves que ta façon de perpétuer l'absence de débat  est constructive ? Qand tu arretera de jouer les meccano de la paraphrase et lorsque tu cessera de t'accrocher au ruban de Möbius qui semble constituer ton moyen de penser, alors, éventuellement on gagnera un soupçon d'évolution dans ce faux débat.



Les mêmes causes produisant les mêmes effets, indubitablement j'en reviendrai à répéter que critiquer tous ceux qui débattent ici sans rien verser aux débats soi-même est non seulement stérile mais également facile.

J'attends toujours qu'on me démontre en quoi le piratage est légitime, en quoi la lutte contre le piratage est illégitime, et quel système législatif pourrait un tant soit peu être plus légitime que celui pour lequel nous avons opté. Jusqu'ici les arguments sont loin de m'avoir convaincu, mais il faut croire à te lire que c'est de ma faute et non parce que les arguments ne sont pas assez probants


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mai 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> tu as oublié de dire qu'il est à contre sens...


... et sur les jantes, dans boucan du diable, reprochant aux autres conducteurs qui arrivent en face de faire trop de bruit avec leur avertisseur sonore


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> J'attends toujours qu'on me démontre en quoi le piratage est légitime, en quoi la lutte contre le piratage est illégitime, et quel système législatif pourrait un tant soit peu être plus légitime que celui pour lequel nous avons opté. J&#8230;



Démonstration impossible, car la double question est complètement schizophrène. Voilà tout.

[SIZE=-1]Le positif et le négatif sont en rapport essentiel l'un avec l'autre et se supposent réciproquement. Le pôle nord de l'aimant ne peut être sans le pôle sud

Là dedans tu as la réponse.  Tu peux combler ta "quête" dans les écrits de Hegel aussi par exemple. 
Le débat peut être clos
[/SIZE]


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2008)

Nan, nan, il va répondre...  :modo:


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Alors cette phrase là, est inutile :
> 
> 
> Nonoche a dit:
> ...



Tu voudras bien prendre note du conditionnel dans cette phrase. Faute d'un propos clair, et vu le contexte, j'essaye de comprendre ce que tu veux démontrer, en me gardant de chercher à trahir ta pensée.



tirhum a dit:


> Que tu assouplisses ton discours...
> L'impression que tu ne prends en compte qu'une partie du sujet... les pirates...
> (mais je me trompe peut-être...  )
> Dura lex sed lex...
> Mais expliques toi un peu mieux, si tu peux ou veux le faire...



Il y a certains fondamentaux qui, encore une fois, me semblent incontournables : la reconnaissance de la légitimité de la loi et son respect me semblent indispensables à tout débat de bonne foi.
Après, s'il est question de l'améliorer, je suis preneur, toutes les bonnes volontés sont bienvenues. Helas jusqu'ici je n'ai vu que des tentatives de dédouaner le piratage ou de prétendre que la lutte contre le piratage est illégitime. Tant qu'on ne sortira pas de ces arguties, effectivement le bouchon n'avancera guère. Maintenant, dire que c'est de mon seul fait, c'est peut être exagéré



tirhum a dit:


> Quand tu débutes, t'es payé des caouètes et tu n'as pas le choix !...
> C'est pas un "fusil sur la tempe", ça ?!...



Si les conditions ne te conviennent pas, nul ne te force à signer, non. C'est là aussi la loi de l'offre et de la demande, et nombreux sont ceux qui commencent leur carrière, quel qu'en soit le domaine, au bas de l'échelle. Quand tu débutes, les éditeurs ne se battront pas pour te signer à moins que ton talent soit éblouissant, il te faut faire tes preuves et rien ne dit que tu feras un succès. Il y a plus de candidats que de places Si tu signes malgré tout, c'est que tu considères que le contrat t'apporte malgré tout quelque chose (ou alors c'est du masochisme)



tirhum a dit:


> Sans parler des contrats non respectés, des auteurs débarqués en cours de série, voire en plein album, des chiffres de "mise en place" et de ventes non communiqués, des bouquins qui finissent en soldes sans que les auteurs soient au courant (adieu les droits d'auteurs !), etc...



Il existe des dispositions légales pour lutter contre certains des abus que tu dénonces. Manifestement ces éditeurs comptent sur un turn-over pour continuer à travailler malgré ces pratiques, chacun ses ambitions. Même sans les attaquer en justice, les auteurs concernés travailleront tout simplement avec d'autres éditeurs plus consciencieux (et il y en a) et continueront leur bonhomme de chemin, quand ces éditeurs continueront leur spécialisation en débutants à pressurer. Pas dit que ça leur donne de quoi être fier de leur catalogue, au final.



tirhum a dit:


> Ah !...
> J'oubliais; c'est "hors sujet", je parle de la BD...
> Pour le retour au sujet...
> Le même genre de problème existe en musique...
> Il faut donc que tu évoques toutes les facettes du problème; y'a pas que les pirates...



Je veux bien entendre ce que tu dis là (il existe des escrocs partout, je le sais d'autant mieux que j'ai révélé une affaire de contrefaçon de DVD par un éditeur sur mon blog), mais je ne m'explique toujours pas en quoi ça apporte le moindre élément au débat sur le piratage. Au final, ce qu'on pourrait retenir de ce que tu dis, c'est que si les pirates agissent de la sorte en réaction au comportement de certains éditeurs (ce que je ne crois toujours pas être le cas), ils ne font que punir une deuxième fois les auteurs qui se font avoir de la sorte



tirhum a dit:


> La seule chose que l'on retient de tes posts, c'est pirates, pirates, pirates, pirates....
> Tu as un destrier blanc ?!...



Si seulement, hélas, je n'ai que mes pauvres patounes, et même pas de sancho panza pour m'épauler.


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, nan, il va répondre...  :modo:


Ouais mais je présume entendre Nephou qui sortirait tout son attirail de menuisier... tention les doigts, il aurait plus que des clous de charpentiers à dispo


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Si seulement, hélas, je n'ai que mes pauvres patounes, et même pas de sancho panza pour m'épauler.



Kisbizz ? t'es là ? parce que on a besoin d'un moulin à vent pour continuer le bouquin :love: et pis si tu avais une recette de Tarte Tatin maison au passage ça m'intéresse, c'est pour offrir :love: (la tarte, pas la recette ) :love:


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Nonoche, c'est un peu le camion fou lancé à fond sur l'autoroute, que personne n'arrive à stopper. Et en plus, on est tous entrain de lui fournir du carburant pour qu'il ne s'arrête jamais.
> 
> Bref, je me désabonne...



Je n'ai encore écrabouillé personne, que je sache (à seul contre tous, je ferais fort là quand même) et vous me faite doucement rire, quand même, avec de pareils reproches. Je prends la peine de répondre à tous les arguments qu'on me présente, et on m'en fait le reproche? Je pensais qu'il s'agissait là d'une forme de respect, et si c'est pris différemment, c'est une considération bien étrange.

C'est quoi le problème, que vous n'arriverez pas à me faire admettre que le piratage c'est bien? On pourrait tout autant émettre le reproche corollaire


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Démonstration impossible, car la double question est complètement schizophrène. Voilà tout.
> 
> [SIZE=-1]Le positif et le négatif sont en rapport essentiel l'un avec l'autre et se supposent réciproquement. Le pôle nord de l'aimant ne peut être sans le pôle sud
> 
> ...



Ah oui, une fois qu'on en arrive à justifier toute exaction et tout crime, et dans le même mouvement remettre en question la légitimité de toute loi, effectivement, il n'y a pas grand chose à ajouter.

J'espère que tu n'oublieras pas ces beaux préceptes si par malheur on devait un jour te causer un quelconque préjudice.


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mai 2008)

[SIZE=-1]ils sont en rapport essentiel l'un avec l'autre et se supposent réciproquement[/SIZE]


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Ah oui, une fois qu'on en arrive à justifier toute exaction et tout crime, et dans le même mouvement remettre en question la légitimité de toute loi, effectivement, il n'y a pas grand chose à ajouter.



Schizoïde


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Kisbizz ? t'es là ? parce que on a besoin d'un moulin à vent pour continuer le bouquin :love: et pis si tu avais une recette de Tarte Tatin maison au passage ça m'intéresse, c'est pour offrir :love: (la tarte, pas la recette ) :love:



Quel sens aigu de l'argumentation botte donc en touche si ça te chante, mais ça ne plaide guère pour toi. En ce qui me concerne je reste ouvert au débat.


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Si les conditions ne te conviennent pas, nul ne te force à signer, non. C'est là aussi la loi de l'offre et de la demande, et nombreux sont ceux qui commencent leur carrière, quel qu'en soit le domaine, au bas de l'échelle. Quand tu débutes, les éditeurs ne se battront pas pour te signer à moins que ton talent soit éblouissant, il te faut faire tes preuves et rien ne dit que tu feras un succès. Il y a plus de candidats que de places Si tu signes malgré tout, c'est que tu considères que le contrat t'apporte malgré tout quelque chose (ou alors c'est du masochisme)


J'ADORE, ne change pas, surtout !!.... :love:  
J'vais faire plombier, tiens !...
Me faire naturaliser polonais, aussi, tiens !...
Bien sûr que tu est obligé de signer à un moment donné; si tu veux commencer...  
J'en ai fait l'expérience; puisque tu parles d'expérience par ailleurs...





Nonoche a dit:


> Il existe des dispositions légales pour lutter contre certains des abus que tu dénonces. Manifestement ces éditeurs comptent sur un turn-over pour continuer à travailler malgré ces pratiques, chacun ses ambitions. Même sans les attaquer en justice, les auteurs concernés travailleront tout simplement avec d'autres éditeurs plus consciencieux (et il y en a) et continueront leur bonhomme de chemin, quand ces éditeurs continueront leur spécialisation en débutants à pressurer. Pas dit que ça leur donne de quoi être fier de leur catalogue, au final.


S'en foutent, d'être fier, ou pas... :rateau: 
T'es pas content, tu dégages !...
Certains auteurs sont bichonnés (pour qu'ils n'aillent pas ailleurs), le reste souque en rythme, ou reste en fond de cale...
J'en reviens au syndicat BD...
Il a été créé, non pas pour brandir le drapeau rouge ou monter des barricades, mais pour obliger, par pression, les éditeurs à respecter les termes des contrats...
Il n'y a que les grands "Noms" qui peuvent se permettrent le temps et la dépense d'argent d'une action en justice...

Va falloir descendre de ton nuage, hein !... :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne je reste ouvert au débat.




Ah... bien...

Pardon, deux petites secondes steup...


_MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHA 


_désolé, franchement... le referais.... mppppffffffff hihihi... plus...

promis

(Hahemmm, touss-touss)
_

_


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Bien sûr que tu est obligé de signer à un moment donné; si tu veux commencer...



Précisément, si tu signes c'est bien que l'opportunité de pouvoir mettre le pied à l'étrier te semble être une contrepartie équitable à ce qui est demandé par ailleurs autrement, s'il n'y avait que des inconvénients, encore une fois, à quoi bon signer quoi que ce soit?



tirhum a dit:


> Certains auteurs sont bichonnés (pour qu'ils n'aillent pas ailleurs), le reste souque en rythme, ou reste en fond de cale...



c'est bien là où je veux en venir : l'auteur, une fois confirmé, n'oubliera pas et saura faire payer à l'éditeur qui l'aura mal traité à ses débuts en signant ailleurs d'où le calcul à court terme qui se retourne contre eux.


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mai 2008)

Tu vois vraiment toujours le choses de cette façon ? C'est quand même drôle de voir la vie comme on pourrait regarder, participer, bref surfer sur le web qu'au travers des codes sources


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> En quoi le lobbying a-t-il pour vocation de nuire au peuple?


Qui a dit que c'était sa vocation ?



Nonoche a dit:


> Le lobbying a pour vocation de faire valoir la réalité du quotidien de celui qui le pratique auprès des législateurs. (...)


Le lobbying va bien plus loin que de la simple information. Ça frise parfois le chantage (chantage aux emplois, aux investissements économiques, aux taxes locales, etc.). C'est pourquoi on a dit plus haut que ton point de vue semblait assez simpliste.



Nonoche a dit:


> Bien, maintenant que tu as énoncé comme principe que toute taxe est illégitime, j'aimerais que tu nous exposes ton alternative (et j'ose une fois encore espérer que tu refuses de bénéficier du fruit de toute taxe étant donné qu'elles sont toutes iniques à tes yeux)


Est-ce un nouveau procès d'intention ? Je me suis contenté d'exposer des faits, je ne vois pas à quel moment j'ai porté un jugement. On a seulement expliqué comment ça se passait. Maintenant, ton point de vue sur le lobbying, ou l'idée que tu as de ce que j'en pense sans l'avoir dit, c'est ton problème.



Nonoche a dit:


> Non, tu affirmes sans aller plus loin. Je veux bien t'accorder tout le crédit nécessaire, mais s'il s'agit de te croire sur parole et de s'en contenter sans plus, il faut que tu admettes que c'est un peu court&#8230; si tu as une expérience quelconque, pourquoi ne pas justement nous en faire profiter?


Exact, il s'agissait d'une affirmation. Et comme je l'ai dit, je n'irai pas plus loin parce que:
- ce n'est pas le lieu (relis la charte du forum),
- je ne suis pas là pour donner des cours de politique appliquée,
- mon expérience est personnelle et ne regarde que moi, 
- les détails de ces sujets sensibles n'ont pas à être exposés sur un média public accessible mondialement.



Nonoche a dit:


> Tu pars encore une fois du principe que le démarchage des législateurs a pour vocation de nuire au peuple, c'est faux, il a pour vocation de défendre les intérêts de ceux qui démarchent. Les intérêts en question peuvent être contraires aux intérêts du peuple, mais ça n'est qu'une conséquence et non une finalité en soi du démarchage.


Mais là on est d'accord. De toute évidence on n'a pas la même acceptation du terme "collusion". De par chez moi, ça signifie exactement "entente secrète au préjudice d'un tiers". La nuisance apparaît nécessairement, mais ce n'est pas forcément la finalité première car elle peut être seulement le moyen ou la conséquence indirecte. Contrairement à la conspiration.



Nonoche a dit:


> De plus, j'attends toujours qu'on m'explique en quoi la lutte contre le piratage est nuisible au peuple, je crois plutôt, en ce qui me concerne, qu'elle se fait au bénéfice du peuple et pour l'intérêt commun.


En ce qui me concerne je n'ai rien dit de tel.



Nonoche a dit:


> Et il doit t'en manquer d'autres sur la façon dont une &#339;uvre se crée, se produit, et se rentabilise.


Eh bien j'ai bien plus que de vagues idées sur la question. Et je ne vois pas le rapport avec le lobbying et la taxe. 



Nonoche a dit:


> Il est certain que le travail des distributeurs et des revendeurs va changer de nature avec la dématérialisation des &#339;uvres, qui est vouée à se développer. Pour ce qui est des éditeurs, je ne vois toujours pas. Quel que soit le support, (et ils en ont déjà changé plusieurs fois : vinyl/cd/fichier numérique, VHS/DVD/BluRay&#8230 leur travail reste essentiel et identique.


Grâce à Internet, des artiste arrivent maintenant à se produire, à se faire connaître et à se diffuser tous seuls, sans aucun éditeur accroché à leurs basques. Et ils vivent de leur métier mieux qu'avant. Maintenant tu vois la différence avec les supports physiques ?



Nonoche a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les ventes baisseraient à cause de l'évolution du marché si on met de côté le piratage (qui n'est pas une évolution du marché ni une évolution de la technologie). Veux-tu dire que d'autres formes de divertissement allaient entrer en concurrence avec la musique ou le cinéma? Quoi donc, les jeux vidéo, les sites internet?&#8230; mais même en admettant, tu sais bien qu'il y a toujours des éditeurs derrière ces autres activités pourtant.


La généralisation de la vente dématérialisée en ligne va forcément porter un coup dur à l'industrie qui vit du support physique (fabrication, distribution). Et avec Internet les gros éditeurs tels qu'on les a connus jusque maintenant ne sont plus aussi nécessaires, car d'autres (individus ou petites structures) peuvent très souvent faire leur travail à leur place (comme je le disais, il y a déjà des exemples). Les éditeurs qui veulent survivre ont intérêt à s'adapter, et la plupart le font déjà.



Nonoche a dit:


> En quoi ceci a un rapport quelconque avec notre problème?


Ça n'est en rapport qu'avec ta remarque concernant ma remarque. Relis.



Nonoche a dit:


> Il faut être cohérent : si on ne peut estimer le piratage, on ne peut le faire dans aucun sens. On ne peut donc affirmer que le piratage soit ni énorme, ni marginal.


Relis-moi. Je dis seulement que l'ampleur du phénomène reste à prouver. J'émets un avis sur le risque pour les majors de faire découvrir au monde un état de fait qui contredise leurs affirmations, mais je ne préjuge pas du résultat d'une telle étude.



Nonoche a dit:


> En revanche, ce qu'on peut affirmer:
> - il est illégitime
> - il met en danger la création par nature : plus les gens pirateront, moins l'industrie sera susceptible de pouvoir vivre de son travail. Il est donc potentiellement dangereux.


Oui, d'accord.





Nonoche a dit:


> - Si on ne peut affirmer que le piratage soit le premier responsable du ralentissement des ventes, on ne peut en revanche pas nier qu'il y prend une part certaine.


Oui, ok. Mais les différentes formes de piratage n'ont pas toutes le même impact, et dans quelques cas particuliers cela risque même d'être faux (par exemple lorsque la diffusion illégale - notamment d'extraits et de copies de mauvaise qualité - participe à la promotion, poussant l'éditeur à volontairement laisser faire).


Nonoche a dit:


> En tant que tel, il est donc indispensable de tout faire pour limiter le piratage autant que possible.


Ok. A  ceci près que:
- seul un juge peut qualifier un acte d'illicite, le reste n'étant a priori que mésentente entre les protagonistes,
- il convient de fixer plus précisément ce qui ressort ou non du droit de propriété intellectuelle et du piratage. Les récents bouleversements législatifs n'ont pas encore permis de fixer suffisamment la jurisprudence.
- la lutte contre le piratage ne doit pas empiéter sur les droits des consommateurs (jouissance sans entrave du bien acheté) et des citoyens (respect de la vie privée).



Nonoche a dit:


> Précisément, la taxe sur la copie privée n'a pas de rapport avec le piratage, je me tue à le dire.
> Et qu'elle soit légitime ou non, ça ne justifie en rien de s'affranchir des lois (on ne répare pas un tort en en commettant un autre, et on ne se rend pas justice soi-même).


Ok dans le principe. Mais un avocat t'apprendrait que les lois sont faites pour être interprétées et contournées, voire même qu'on peut s'autoriser à tout faire tant qu'on ne se fait pas prendre. Bienvenu dans le monde réel.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mai 2008)

Bon... Si on cessait de parler de pirates ?  

En ce qui me concerne, j'abandonne le fil.


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mai 2008)

Cessez de parler ou non des pirates, le monde ne s'en portera ni mieux, ni plus mal. 
Quand à moi, rester ou pas, le sujet ne s'en portera ni mieux, ni plus mal. 
Mais j'ai mieux à faire ailleurs... dont acte

ciao --->[]


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah... bien...
> 
> Pardon, deux petites secondes steup...



Tu peux bien rire tout ton saoul : pendant que tu répands sarcasmes et invectives, je continuerai à répondre posément aux arguments, ce qui je pense démontre un peu plus d'ouverture au débat que ton attitude

Amuse toi bien


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

Il faisait du Blues... après le pénible travail dans les champs de coton, il retournait voir les amis, jouait de sa planche à laver, de sa guitare de son violon, il chantait le blues... un jour on lui dit "écoute petit, tes chansons sont pas mal elle nous réchauffent le coeur pourrais tu jouer pour nous? je te paye le dîner..." et il joua, il joua pour améliorer son quotidien? non juste pour manger, une fois dans le mois, à peu prêt correctement. Il faisait du blues... après les ptits boulots, il allait vers les bars et jouait contre qq pièces de monnaie, ou serait-il le lendemain personne n'en sait rien, même pas lui... il rencontrait parfois qq collègue sur la route tapait le boeuf à défaut d'en manger c'était tj du blues... Il faisait du blues... après des années de galère de villes en villes de boulots en boulots il décida qu'il était bon pour La ville, celle qui fait rêver, celle qui permet à ceux qui font le blues, de sortir des champs de coton, dans les rares clubs ou il pouvait s'exprimer il jouait le blues, celui des champs, des ptits boulots, de la route, des femmes. Il faisait le blues... il fallait que ça sorte, il fallait que ça vibre, un jour on lui proposa d'enregistrer, de laisser une trace pour la postérité, qq chose pouvant l'aider à mieux vivre ou mieux survivre en faisant du blues... il accepta, l'argent, le studio, les tournées... mais quand il fallu le payer... il faisait du blues, après qq pactes avec le diable, chambres d'hotels miteuses, il laissa sa place... il ne faisait plus de blues. Il était le blues. De nos jour on écoute encore ses chansons, cela reste du blues... ses droits il ne les à que trop peux connus, ses royalties que trop peu perçues, son contrat courait, jamais il ne le rattraperais... illettré il l'avait juste signé. Le commerce de sa musique rapporte à ceux qui l'ont fait fructifier, mais aujourd'hui le mal à changé, le commerçant se fait pirater ! Et il aimerait récupérer, il a le blues... Hier j'ai vu ce bluesman (le vrai) il a joué live, en concert, un set en vrai, le gig! devant moi, pour nous, le blues... j'ai payé pour ça, il y avait même son dernier CD à acheter, mais pas d'intermédiaire à engraisser... lui il sait que les gens qui viennent aime son travail, il sait que ce qu'il met sur internet fait le tour de monde et ça ne lui coûte pas grand chose, ça ne lui en rapporte qu'un peu, mais il sait que ce qu'il construit, il le fait pour lui, pour les autres, pour le blues... et des requins, oui des requins, il en a croisés plus souvent qu'à son tour, alors les pirates, les marchands... ne l'empêcherons jamais de faire du blues... Il fait du blues


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> la reconnaissance de la légitimité de la loi et son respect me semblent indispensables à tout débat de bonne foi.


Ouch !
Un bijou !

D'abord, la légitimité.
Est légitime tout ce qui est fondé en droit, en justice ou en équité (petit Larousse)
Donc, par définition, toute loi est légitime - y compris les lois d'une dictature (par exemple) puique promulguée légalement par rapport à la loi du pays..
Non ?
Il n'y a rien à reconnaître, finalement - sauf à entrer dans une sorte de "béni-oui-ouisme" systématique.
Moyen, quand même.

Respect ?
A moins d'être monsieur parfait, tu ne respecte pas toutes les lois de la république française - personne ne le fait en permanence.
Alors ?
Pas le droit d'en parler ?
Pas le droit d'en débattre ?

De manière globale, la question à se poser n'est pas d'enfreindre ou non la loi, mais lesquelles et pourquoi.

Le piratage ?
Je pirate des CD - pas beaucoup. Mais ça m'arrive.
Fais-je le "Mal" ? - question de curé.
Fais-je du tort aux artistes ?
Non. Je n'aurais pas acheté ces albums du tout sans ça. Le fait de les avoir copié illégalement, fait que, au final, il m'arrive d'en acheter.

Alors quoi ? Je vais rôtir en enfer ?


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Qui a dit que c'était sa vocation ?



Toi, il me semble, en utilisant le terme collusion, dont je rappelle la définition : Toute intelligence, tout accord secret entre personnes pour nuire à quelqu'un.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Le lobbying va bien plus loin que de la simple information. Ça frise parfois le chantage (chantage aux emplois, aux investissements économiques, aux taxes locales, etc.). C'est pourquoi on a dit plus haut que ton point de vue semblait assez simpliste.



Oui, c'est clair que "tous les politiques sont des pourris et tous les éditeurs sont des requins", ça démontre un sens de la nuance autrement plus abouti

J'ajoute qu'on se complaît à dénoncer le lobbying des industriels, mais qu'on s'abstient d'en faire autant pour les autres lobbyings.

S'il est une chose que j'accorderais volontiers, c'est que la France gagnerait à organiser et à rendre plus transparentes ces opérations, comme les USA le font.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Est-ce un nouveau procès d'intention ? Je me suis contenté d'exposer des faits, je ne vois pas à quel moment j'ai porté un jugement. On a seulement expliqué comment ça se passait. Maintenant, ton point de vue sur le lobbying, ou l'idée que tu as de ce que j'en pense sans l'avoir dit, c'est ton problème.



Ah, mince alors, comment vais-je pouvoir résoudre mon épineux problème*élucider à moi tout seul le fond de ta pensée alors que tu refuses bien commodément de l'exposer, mais tu sais que c'est profondément pervers d'ôter le sommeil aux gens d'un manière aussi cruelle?



PA5CAL a dit:


> Exact, il s'agissait d'une affirmation. Et comme je l'ai dit, je n'irai pas plus loin parce que:
> - ce n'est pas le lieu (relis la charte du forum),
> - je ne suis pas là pour donner des cours de politique appliquée,
> - mon expérience est personnelle et ne regarde que moi,
> - les détails de ces sujets sensibles n'ont pas à être exposés sur un média public accessible mondialement.



ce qu'on appelle autrement botter en touche, mais comme je le disais précédemment tu voudras bien m'accorder que c'est trop léger pour qu'on s'en contente



PA5CAL a dit:


> Mais là on est d'accord. De toute évidence on n'a pas la même acceptation du terme "collusion". De par chez moi, ça signifie exactement "entente secrète au préjudice d'un tiers". La nuisance apparaît nécessairement, mais ce n'est pas forcément la finalité première car elle peut être seulement le moyen ou la conséquence indirecte. Contrairement à la conspiration.



voir la définition du terme, pourtant je la tire du trésor de la langue française :
Toute intelligence, tout accord secret entre personnes *pour nuire à quelqu'un*
Si tu donne un autre sens, tout personnel au mot, admets que tu en fais un mauvais usage.



PA5CAL a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne je n'ai rien dit de tel.



Voilà au moins un point sur lequel on peut s'entendre. Cependant j'aimerais comprendre l'objet de ton intervention.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Eh bien j'ai bien plus que de vagues idées sur la question. Et je ne vois pas le rapport avec le lobbying et la taxe.



Tout comme je ne vois pas le rapport qu'on le lobbying et la taxe avec le piratage qui, faut-il le rappeler, fait l'objet du débat



PA5CAL a dit:


> Grâce à Internet, des artiste arrivent maintenant à se produire, à se faire connaître et à se diffuser tous seuls, sans aucun éditeur accroché à leurs basques. Et ils vivent de leur métier mieux qu'avant. Maintenant tu vois la différence avec les supports physiques ?



J'aimerais que tu me donnes un exemple concret d'un artiste qui, s'il s'est fait connaître par internet, peut vivre de son art sans avoir débouché sur un contrat avec un éditeur quelconque.
J'ajoute que ce modèle, en admettant qu'il puisse être viable pour les groupes musicaux, ne fait pas le moindre sens concernant les longs métrages



PA5CAL a dit:


> La généralisation de la vente dématérialisée en ligne va forcément porter un coup dur à l'industrie qui vit du support physique (fabrication, distribution).



Ah, non, les éditeurs se passeraient volontiers de ces intermédiaires, au contraire. Ils ne vivent ni du support physique ni de la fabrication ni de la distribution.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Et avec Internet les gros éditeurs tels qu'on les a connus jusque maintenant ne sont plus aussi nécessaires, car d'autres (individus ou petites structures) peuvent très souvent faire leur travail à leur place (comme je le disais, il y a déjà des exemples). Les éditeurs qui veulent survivre ont intérêt à s'adapter, et la plupart le font déjà.



S'il y a des exemples, j'aimerais beaucoup que tu les présentes.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Ça n'est en rapport qu'avec ta remarque concernant ma remarque. Relis.



Mais précisément : les éléments que tu soulignes n'ont pas fait l'objet d'un nouvel impôt, mais d'une nouvelle distribution des impôts existants. Et il y a en effet un intérêt politique et stratégique à ce que la France développe son infrastructure (facilitation de la mise en place d'un réseau national de fibre optique, encouragement de la concurrence, promotion culturelle), qui sont des investissements qui ont du sens à terme dans la compétition internationale.
Ceci étant, je ne vois toujours pas la queue d'une justification d'un nouvel impôt.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Relis-moi. Je dis seulement que l'ampleur du phénomène reste à prouver. J'émets un avis sur le risque pour les majors de faire découvrir au monde un état de fait qui contredise leurs affirmations, mais je ne préjuge pas du résultat d'une telle étude.



je te relis dans le texte :



PA5CAL a dit:


> je pense que les majors ne s'y risqueront pas, sous peine de démontrer que l'impact du phénomène n'est que marginal



c'est omettre qu'elles risquent tout autant de démontrer que le phénomène a bel et bien une ampleur inacceptable ce qui m'apparaît comme préjuger du résultat.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui, d'accord.Oui, ok. Mais les différentes formes de piratage n'ont pas toutes le même impact, et dans quelques cas particuliers cela risque même d'être faux (par exemple lorsque la diffusion illégale - notamment d'extraits et de copies de mauvaise qualité - participe à la promotion, poussant l'éditeur à volontairement laisser faire).



J'entends beaucoup cet argument de promotion, mais à tout le moins il ne fait que figure d'intuition et n'est absolument pas démontré.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Ok. A  ceci près que:
> - seul un juge peut qualifier un acte d'illicite, le reste n'étant a priori que mésentente entre les protagonistes,
> - il convient de fixer plus précisément ce qui ressort ou non du droit de propriété intellectuelle et du piratage. Les récents bouleversements législatifs n'ont pas encore permis de fixer suffisamment la jurisprudence.
> - la lutte contre le piratage ne doit pas empiéter sur les droits des consommateurs (jouissance sans entrave du bien acheté) et des citoyens (respect de la vie privée).



Tout à fait d'accord concernant la jouissance sans entrave du bien acheté et le respect de la vie privée, mais je tiens à préciser une chose:

les verrous logiciels et leur sacralisation par la loi n'est que la seule résultante du piratage (si personne ne piratait, les éditeurs n'auraient pas eu besoin d'avoir recours à ces procédés). Moralité cette disposition a un impact direct sur les acheteurs légitimes, par effet de bord.

Raison pour laquelle je persiste à penser que pirater c'est scier la branche sur laquelle on est assis.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Ok dans le principe. Mais un avocat t'apprendrait que les lois sont faites pour être interprétées et contournées, voire même qu'on peut s'autoriser à tout faire tant qu'on ne se fait pas prendre. Bienvenu dans le monde réel.



Ca dépend des avocats, ça et je fais partie de ceux qui ont encore quelques principes et qui les défendent, y compris dans ce que tu appelle "le monde réel". Merci d'ailleurs pour ce chaleureux accueil


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Il faisait du Blues... après le pénible travail dans les champs de coton, il retournait voir les amis, jouait de sa planche à laver, de sa guitare de son violon, il chantait le blues... un jour on lui dit "écoute petit, tes chansons sont pas mal elle nous réchauffent le coeur pourrais tu jouer pour nous? je te paye le dîner..." et il joua, il joua pour améliorer son quotidien? non juste pour manger, une fois dans le mois, à peu prêt correctement. Il faisait du blues... après les ptits boulots, il allait vers les bars et jouait contre qq pièces de monnaie, ou serait-il le lendemain personne n'en sait rien, même pas lui... il rencontrait parfois qq collègue sur la route tapait le boeuf à défaut d'en manger c'était tj du blues... Il faisait du blues... après des années de galère de villes en villes de boulots en boulots il décida qu'il était bon pour La ville, celle qui fait rêver, celle qui permet à ceux qui font le blues, de sortir des champs de coton, dans les rares clubs ou il pouvait s'exprimer il jouait le blues, celui des champs, des ptits boulots, de la route, des femmes. Il faisait le blues... il fallait que ça sorte, il fallait que ça vibre, un jour on lui proposa d'enregistrer, de laisser une trace pour la postérité, qq chose pouvant l'aider à mieux vivre ou mieux survivre en faisant du blues... il accepta, l'argent, le studio, les tournées... mais quand il fallu le payer... il faisait du blues, après qq pactes avec le diable, chambres d'hotels miteuses, il laissa sa place... il ne faisait plus de blues.



D'accord, donc pour toi il est légitime qu'un artiste qui fait de la qualité crève la dalle, et qu'un artiste qui fait "de la merde" vive dans l'aisance
On a pas la même vision des choses, manifestement. Il ne fait pas bon être artiste dans ta vision des choses, et encore moins faire des bonnes choses



Alex666 a dit:


> Il était le blues. De nos jour on écoute encore ses chansons, cela reste du blues... ses droits il ne les à que trop peux connus, ses royalties que trop peu perçues, son contrat courait, jamais il ne le rattraperais... illettré il l'avait juste signé. Le commerce de sa musique rapporte à ceux qui l'ont fait fructifier, mais aujourd'hui le mal à changé, le commerçant se fait pirater ! Et il aimerait récupérer, il a le blues... Hier j'ai vu ce bluesman (le vrai) il a joué live, en concert, un set en vrai, le gig! devant moi, pour nous, le blues... j'ai payé pour ça, il y avait même son dernier CD à acheter, mais pas d'intermédiaire à engraisser...



Si tu considères qu'un éditeur n'est qu'un "intermédiaire à engraisser", tu as une vision bien réductrice de ce métier.



Alex666 a dit:


> lui il sait que les gens qui viennent aime son travail, il sait que ce qu'il met sur internet fait le tour de monde et ça ne lui coûte pas grand chose, ça ne lui en rapporte qu'un peu, mais il sait que ce qu'il construit, il le fait pour lui, pour les autres, pour le blues... et des requins, oui des requins, il en a croisés plus souvent qu'à son tour, alors les pirates, les marchands... ne l'empêcherons jamais de faire du blues... Il fait du blues



Puisque tu parles de ça : comment estimer à quel degré ton travail est apprécié, si le public n'a pas à payer de sa personne pour y accéder?


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

tu n'as rien compris à cette histoire, et en plus tu te permet de critiquer mal a propos c'est fantastique... relis là...

d'une simple petite histoire tu tires une réalité, des questions des réponses des affirmations et en plus tu la penses mienne... tu es extraordinaire.


 tu peux répondre, de toute façon tu n'as que ça a faire, mais bon pourquoi pas hein...

pour ma part je sors, répondre à tes conclusions hâtives, apporter de l'eau au moulin du camion à contre sens n'amuse qu'un temps, trouve toi d'autre forums, d'autre fils, il est temps de rencontrer d'autres adversaires tu en a besoin c'est même vital pour toi, 

allez écrit, répond, fait toi plaisir...tu es seul.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Quand à moi, rester ou pas, le sujet ne s'en portera ni mieux, ni plus mal.


Euh...
Ouais, non, rien.
Hé hé hé.

(comment t'as dû la pirater ton attitude de vieux sage...)


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Euh...
> Ouais, non, rien.
> Hé hé hé.
> 
> (comment t'as dû la pirater ton attitude de vieux sage...)



nan lui il l'a payé sa licence


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouch !
> Un bijou !



Ah, enfin de la consistance, ta dernière intervention m'avait laissé sur ma faim.



PonkHead a dit:


> D'abord, la légitimité.
> Est légitime tout ce qui est fondé en droit, en justice ou en équité (petit Larousse)
> Donc, par définition, toute loi est légitime - y compris les lois d'une dictature (par exemple) puique promulguée légalement par rapport à la loi du pays..
> Non ?
> ...



Tu auras mal lu, je surligne pour toi le mot important:
Est légitime tout ce qui est *fondé* en droit, en justice ou en équité. 
Faut-il t'apporter la définition du mot "fondé", ou ça ira?

A l'inverse, une loi dans une dictature pourra être arbitraire et/ou inique. Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse le dire dans notre pays. Tu ne vois donc pas pourquoi il est fondé (et donc légitime) que le piratage soit illégal? Sachant que le mot légitime est basé sur le latin lex, legis forcément tu retrouveras un rapport avec la loi, mais la loi est, en démocratie du moins, une conséquence de ce qui est légitime, et non ce qui génère la légitimité




PonkHead a dit:


> Respect ?
> A moins d'être monsieur parfait, tu ne respecte pas toutes les lois de la république française - personne ne le fait en permanence.



Peut-être pas (encore que), mais toujours est-il qu'il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de le justifier en disant que la loi a tort ou que je défends de beaux principes en lui désobéissant
Etant enfant, j'ai volé quelque peccadille, mais je sais que c'est mal et qu'il ne faut pas le faire. C'est d'ailleurs souvent à cette occasion qu'on l'apprend, à l'aide de la vigilance de ses parents.
S'il est des lois que je transgresse, et je te serais reconnaissant de m'indiquer lesquelles, je ne crois pas que je m'en trouverais attitré à les critiquer.


PonkHead a dit:


> Alors ?
> Pas le droit d'en parler ?
> Pas le droit d'en débattre ?



Non, je pense qu'on se donne tous les torts en ne respectant pas la loi. A quoi bon la critiquer d'ailleurs puisqu'on n'en tient aucun compte?



PonkHead a dit:


> De manière globale, la question à se poser n'est pas d'enfreindre ou non la loi, mais lesquelles et pourquoi.



déjà, partir de ce principe, c'est induire qu'il est des lois qui ne sont bonnes que pour les autres. Il serait d'ailleurs intéressant que tu nous donne un exemplaire des lois que tu considères être facultatives.



PonkHead a dit:


> Le piratage ?
> Je pirate des CD - pas beaucoup. Mais ça m'arrive.
> Fais-je le "Mal" ? - question de curé.



Que je ne pose pas en ces termes



PonkHead a dit:


> Fais-je du tort aux artistes ?
> Non. Je n'aurais pas acheté ces albums du tout sans ça. Le fait de les avoir copié illégalement, fait que, au final, il m'arrive d'en acheter.
> 
> Alors quoi ? Je vais rôtir en enfer ?



Bien, donc, partant de ce principe : je n'achèterai jamais une ferrari, est-ce que ça m'autorise à la voler? Est-ce que l'intention affichée ou non d'un achat futur donne une quelconque circonstance atténuante?

J'ai déjà répondu à ce point de vue précédemment, si tu l'as-vu, qu'as-tu à répondre à mes arguments?

Inversons les rôles deux secondes, tiens. Tu crées une uvre, peu importe sa nature : un livre, un album, un film tu y mets tout ton talent, ton énergie et ton temps. Et tu vois des gens qui se l'approprient sans payer en disant "t'façons j'l'aurais pas acheté", qu'est-ce que tu en penses? Ne crois-tu pas qu'à partir du moment où l'album suscite un intérêt quelconque, suffisamment pour qu'il soit téléchargé, ça mérite une rétribution?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> un artiste qui fait "de la merde" vive dans l'aisance


N'est-ce pas une idée fosse ?


----------



## Nonoche (4 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> N'est-ce pas une idée fosse ?



Je pense, si. Je considère personnellement que tout artiste dont l'uvre est digne d'intérêt devrait avoir les moyens d'en vivre.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne peut pas tomber d'accord sur un constat simple : si tout le monde télécharge illégalement, les auteurs seront contraints de vivre d'autre chose, et ça sera dommage pour tout le monde. 

On peut au moins admettre ça?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Tu auras mal lu, je surligne pour toi le mot important:
> Est légitime tout ce qui est *fondé* en droit, en justice ou en équité.
> Faut-il t'apporter la définition du mot "fondé", ou ça ira?
> 
> A l'inverse, une loi dans une dictature pourra être arbitraire et/ou inique. Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse le dire dans notre pays. Tu ne vois donc pas pourquoi il est fondé (et donc légitime) que le piratage soit illégal? Sachant que le mot légitime est basé sur le latin lex, legis forcément tu retrouveras un rapport avec la loi, mais la loi est, en démocratie du moins, une conséquence de ce qui est légitime, et non ce qui génère la légitimité


Une loi peut être arbitraire ou inique, quel que soit le système qui la produit. Vouloir que le débat à son sujet ne soit possible qu'entre ceux qui la jugent légitime et la respectent est...
Je te laisse mettre le bon mot.



Nonoche a dit:


> Peut-être pas (encore que), mais toujours est-il qu'il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de le justifier en disant que la loi a tort ou que je défends de beaux principes en lui désobéissant
> Etant enfant, j'ai volé quelque peccadille, mais je sais que c'est mal et qu'il ne faut pas le faire. C'est d'ailleurs souvent à cette occasion qu'on l'apprend, à l'aide de la vigilance de ses parents.
> S'il est des lois que je transgresse, et je te serais reconnaissant de m'indiquer lesquelles, je ne crois pas que je m'en trouverais attitré à les critiquer.


Magnifique, une fois de plus - où as-tu vu de beaux principes ? Ou as-tu vu que la loi avait "tort" dans ce que j'ai dit ?
Tu vois, par exemple, je ne respecte pas toujours les passages cloutés pour traverser. Le plus souvent, mais pas toujours. Ben, c'est parce que ça me casse les pieds de faire un détour. Je pensais plus à ce genre de "non respect" - et je ne parlais évidement pas de toi - quelles lois tu transgresse ? Aucune idée !

En ce qui concerne le piratage, je n'ai pas de beaux principes. Je ne pense pas forcément que la loi qui me l'interdit aie tort (il faudrait un débat sur la monétarisation de l'artistique, mais bon...) et, si je me faisais "gauler" je ne viendrais pas pleurer.
Arrête de lire en diagonale.

Et puis, toujours ce côté curé : voler c'est mal !
Voler, c'est illégal, ce qui est très différent.



Nonoche a dit:


> déjà, partir de ce principe, c'est induire qu'il est des lois qui ne sont bonnes que pour les autres. Il serait d'ailleurs intéressant que tu nous donne un exemplaire des lois que tu considères être facultatives.


Non. Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.
C'est induire qu'il y a des lois qui ne sont pas bonnes, toutes "légitimes" qu'elles soient.
C'est induire qu'en cas de non respect, il y a éventuellement à assumer derrière et se demander si le jeu en vaut la chandelle.

Pourtant, de manière globale, par principe, par attachement à la démocratie et, quoi qu'on en dise, à celle ayant cours chez nous, je suis plutôt "légaliste" - je respecte la lois.
Ca ne m'empêche pas de continuer à penser.
Un exemple ?
Non.
Tu peux me balancer toute la condescendance dont tu es capable (je suis sûr que tu peux faire encore mieux), je continuerais à trouver "splendide" cette espèce de mantra qui sous-tend ton discours : c'est la loi, donc c'est bon.



Nonoche a dit:


> Bien, donc, partant de ce principe : je n'achèterai jamais une ferrari, est-ce que ça m'autorise à la voler? Est-ce que l'intention affichée ou non d'un achat futur donne une quelconque circonstance atténuante?
> 
> J'ai déjà répondu à ce point de vue précédemment, si tu l'as-vu, qu'as-tu à répondre à mes arguments?


Hé, c'est que tu ferais peur, tu sais ?
Qu'as-tu à répondre ? Brrrrrrr !

Non, sérieux, tu as déjà brandi l'exemple de la voiture - désolé, mais mauvais exemple.

Quand j'ai acheté ma voiture (ce n'est pas une Ferrari, OK), j'en ai essayé plusieurs, de marques concurrentes.
Et je n'ai rien payé.

Je ne sais si tu as bien compris mon post : quand l'album "piraté" me plaît, je l'achète.



Nonoche a dit:


> Inversons les rôles deux secondes, tiens. Tu crées une uvre, peu importe sa nature : un livre, un album, un film tu y mets tout ton talent, ton énergie et ton temps. Et tu vois des gens qui se l'approprient sans payer en disant "t'façons j'l'aurais pas acheté", qu'est-ce que tu en penses?


Hé hé.
Et si je croyais aux vertus de la gratuité ? Et si je tentais, au moins en partie, de détacher ce que je fais de la systématisation des rapports marchands ?
Et si je m'étais déjà posé la question ?

Non.. Pas possible.



Nonoche a dit:


> Ne crois-tu pas qu'à partir du moment où l'album suscite un intérêt quelconque, suffisamment pour qu'il soit téléchargé, ça mérite une rétribution?


Non.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Je pense, si. Je considère personnellement que tout artiste dont l'uvre est digne d'intérêt devrait avoir les moyens d'en vivre.


Oui.

Mais digne de l'intérêt de qui ? Qu'est-ce qui définit une oeuvre ? Qu'est-ce qui décide de l'intérêt ?

La masse ?

Normal oui, mais sur quels critères ?



Nonoche a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne peut pas tomber d'accord sur un constat simple : si tout le monde télécharge illégalement, les auteurs seront contraints de vivre d'autre chose, et ça sera dommage pour tout le monde.
> 
> On peut au moins admettre ça?


Non.
Parce que si tout le monde pirate comme moi, les auteurs continueront à vivre de leurs oeuvres.
Mieux, n'en vivront que ceux pour lesquels le public aura trouvé un intérêt, justement et pas forcément ceux qui auront été matraqués sur les ondes (même si ce n'est pas incompatible)

Tu sors l'acte de piratage de son contexte - du coup tu produis un discours moralisateur simpliste.

Allez, sur ce, à moi de partir de ce fil, j'ai des albums à copier.


----------



## kisbizz (4 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Kisbizz ? t'es là ? parce que on a besoin d'un moulin à vent pour continuer le bouquin :love: et pis si tu avais une recette de Tarte Tatin maison au passage ça m'intéresse, c'est pour offrir :love: (la tarte, pas la recette ) :love:



je suis venue pour savoir si je devais ou pas payer la redevance et voilà que on me demande un moulin et une tarte    

j'ai  ni un ni l'autre mais .... est que toi t'as le dernier de richy martin ?  
ha zuttttt , j'ai pas le droit de le demander, c'est du piratage ça    

enfin ....je pense aussi me desabonner .....trop barbant :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> .....trop barbant :rateau:



J'ai essayé de faire un jeu de mot hyper-over-rigolo un peu plus haut, mais...


----------



## Nonoche (5 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une loi peut être arbitraire ou inique, quel que soit le système qui la produit. Vouloir que le débat à son sujet ne soit possible qu'entre ceux qui la jugent légitime et la respectent est...
> Je te laisse mettre le bon mot.



trop aimable. Tu as beau tourner autour du pot, il n'en reste pas moins que la loi sur le piratage est, me semble-t-il, parfaitement légitime. Si quelqu'un ici pense le contraire, qu'il n'hésite surtout pas à l'expliquer.



PonkHead a dit:


> Magnifique, une fois de plus - où as-tu vu de beaux principes ?



Je ne parlais pas de ta position, mais de tous les beaux prétextes qui ont été avancés ici.



PonkHead a dit:


> Ou as-tu vu que la loi avait "tort" dans ce que j'ai dit ?


Nulle part, jusqu'ici tu n'as fait que débattre sur la nécessité de pouvoir critiquer la loi, nécessité que je te concède volontiers. Maintenant, j'aimerais que tu m'expliques en quoi la loi sur le piratage pourrait être améliorée, ou pourquoi il faudrait l'abroger si tu le juges nécessaire.



PonkHead a dit:


> Tu vois, par exemple, je ne respecte pas toujours les passages cloutés pour traverser. Le plus souvent, mais pas toujours. Ben, c'est parce que ça me casse les pieds de faire un détour. Je pensais plus à ce genre de "non respect" - et je ne parlais évidement pas de toi - quelles lois tu transgresse ? Aucune idée !



Je t'avoue que je suis bien incapable de te dire si c'est illégal ou non. Je sais cependant que si tu te fais écraser hors des passages cloutés, le conducteur est tout autant en tort que s'il le fait sur les passages protégés, sachant qu'il est censé rester maître de son véhicule à tout moment. Cependant peut-être se rend-on coupable d'entrave à la circulation, je manque de connaissance pour pouvoir trancher la question.



PonkHead a dit:


> En ce qui concerne le piratage, je n'ai pas de beaux principes. Je ne pense pas forcément que la loi qui me l'interdit aie tort (il faudrait un débat sur la monétarisation de l'artistique, mais bon...) et, si je me faisais "gauler" je ne viendrais pas pleurer.
> Arrête de lire en diagonale.



Bien, dans ce cas, j'en conclus que tu considère que la loi en question est donc bien légitime.



PonkHead a dit:


> Et puis, toujours ce côté curé : voler c'est mal !
> Voler, c'est illégal, ce qui est très différent.



Je te reconnais toute liberté d'exprimer ton anti-cléricalisme au tout venant, pour autant que ça soit le sujet, mais évite peut-être d'exagérer je ne crois pas avoir tenu un discours un tant soit peu moralisateur ni culpabilisant. C'est bien la première fois que tu me prends à utiliser le terme "mal", si je ne m'abuse, et je ne crois pas qu'il mérite de se voir ainsi extrapolé. Voler c'est "mal" (et illégal, aussi, oui), non pas parce que c'est interdit par les 10 commandements, mais parce que ça cause du tort à autrui. Non? C'est encore trop judéo-chrétien à ton goût?



PonkHead a dit:


> Non. Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.
> C'est induire qu'il y a des lois qui ne sont pas bonnes, toutes "légitimes" qu'elles soient.
> C'est induire qu'en cas de non respect, il y a éventuellement à assumer derrière et se demander si le jeu en vaut la chandelle.



je trouve en effet cette position autrement plus responsable que ce que j'ai pu lire par ailleurs.



PonkHead a dit:


> Pourtant, de manière globale, par principe, par attachement à la démocratie et, quoi qu'on en dise, à celle ayant cours chez nous, je suis plutôt "légaliste" - je respecte la lois.
> Ca ne m'empêche pas de continuer à penser.
> Un exemple ?
> Non.
> Tu peux me balancer toute la condescendance dont tu es capable (je suis sûr que tu peux faire encore mieux), je continuerais à trouver "splendide" cette espèce de mantra qui sous-tend ton discours : c'est la loi, donc c'est bon.



Pour ce qui est de la condescendance, tu me vois navré si c'est comme ça que tu as interprété mes propos, car telle n'était pas mon intention. Cependant, je me permettrai de te rappeler le ton sarcastique que tu as utilisé à mon endroit sans même que je n'aie agressé personne ici.

Je ne dis pas que "c'est la loi, donc c'est bon". Je dis que la loi est légitime en tant que telle, dans ce qu'elle protège, et de la façon dont elle a été établie. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'elle est parfaite, j'ai d'ailleurs enjoint mes contradicteurs à soumettre des propositions pour l'améliorer. Pour remettre les choses dans leur contexte, je le précisais en réponse à ceux qui argumentaient qu'ils se sentaient libres de s'affranchir de la loi en réaction à la prétendue corruption de nos politiques. Je ne sais pas si tu as bien suivi, mais il s'en trouve beaucoup pour se soustraire à leurs propres responsabilités, contrairement à toi. Je ne fais qu'essayer de les mettre face à celles-ci.



PonkHead a dit:


> Hé, c'est que tu ferais peur, tu sais ?
> Qu'as-tu à répondre ? Brrrrrrr !



Euh, simple question, hein, ne t'émeus pas pour si peu si je reformule en "que réponds-tu", ça te convient mieux?



PonkHead a dit:


> Non, sérieux, tu as déjà brandi l'exemple de la voiture - désolé, mais mauvais exemple.
> 
> Quand j'ai acheté ma voiture (ce n'est pas une Ferrari, OK), j'en ai essayé plusieurs, de marques concurrentes.
> Et je n'ai rien payé.



Fort bien, maintenant j'aimerais savoir : tu as pu essayer la voiture parce que son propriétaire était d'accord, ou l'as-tu fait d'autorité sans lui demander son avis?



PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne sais si tu as bien compris mon post : quand l'album "piraté" me plaît, je l'achète.



J'ai bien compris, et je ne sais pas si tu as bien compris ce que j'ai eu à dire de l'essai gratuit dans mes réponses précédentes.



PonkHead a dit:


> Hé hé.
> Et si je croyais aux vertus de la gratuité ? Et si je tentais, au moins en partie, de détacher ce que je fais de la systématisation des rapports marchands ?
> Et si je m'étais déjà posé la question ?
> 
> Non.. Pas possible.



Dois-tu pour autant imposer cette vision des choses à ceux qui ne la partagent pas? A moins que tu reconnaisses le droit aux auteurs qui ne souhaitent pas proposer un essai gratuit de faire ce choix, bien que tu ne t'y conformes guère



PonkHead a dit:


> Une loi peut être arbitraire ou inique, quel que soit le système qui la produit. Vouloir que le débat à son sujet ne soit possible qu'entre ceux qui la jugent légitime et la respectent est...
> Je te laisse mettre le bon mot.



trop aimable. Tu as beau tourner autour du pot, il n'en reste pas moins que la loi sur le piratage est, me semble-t-il, parfaitement légitime. Si quelqu'un ici pense le contraire, qu'il n'hésite surtout pas à l'expliquer.



PonkHead a dit:


> Magnifique, une fois de plus - où as-tu vu de beaux principes ?



Je ne parlais pas de ta position, mais de tous les beaux prétextes qui ont été avancés ici.



PonkHead a dit:


> Ou as-tu vu que la loi avait "tort" dans ce que j'ai dit ?


Nulle part, jusqu'ici tu n'as fait que débattre sur la nécessité de pouvoir critiquer la loi, nécessité que je te concède volontiers. Maintenant, j'aimerais que tu m'expliques en quoi la loi sur le piratage pourrait être améliorée, ou pourquoi il faudrait l'abroger si tu le juges nécessaire.



PonkHead a dit:


> Tu vois, par exemple, je ne respecte pas toujours les passages cloutés pour traverser. Le plus souvent, mais pas toujours. Ben, c'est parce que ça me casse les pieds de faire un détour. Je pensais plus à ce genre de "non respect" - et je ne parlais évidement pas de toi - quelles lois tu transgresse ? Aucune idée !



Je t'avoue que je suis bien incapable de te dire si c'est illégal ou non. Je sais cependant que si tu te fais écraser hors des passages cloutés, le conducteur est tout autant en tort que s'il le fait sur les passages protégés, sachant qu'il est censé rester maître de son véhicule à tout moment. Cependant peut-être se rend-on coupable d'entrave à la circulation, je manque de connaissance pour pouvoir trancher la question.



PonkHead a dit:


> En ce qui concerne le piratage, je n'ai pas de beaux principes. Je ne pense pas forcément que la loi qui me l'interdit aie tort (il faudrait un débat sur la monétarisation de l'artistique, mais bon...) et, si je me faisais "gauler" je ne viendrais pas pleurer.
> Arrête de lire en diagonale.



Bien, dans ce cas, j'en conclus que tu considère que la loi en question est donc bien légitime.



PonkHead a dit:


> Et puis, toujours ce côté curé : voler c'est mal !
> Voler, c'est illégal, ce qui est très différent.



Je te reconnais toute liberté d'exprimer ton anti-cléricalisme au tout venant, pour autant que ça soit le sujet, mais évite peut-être d'exagérer je ne crois pas avoir tenu un discours un tant soit peu moralisateur ni culpabilisant. C'est bien la première fois que tu me prends à utiliser le terme "mal", si je ne m'abuse, et je ne crois pas qu'il mérite de se voir ainsi extrapolé. Voler c'est "mal" (et illégal, aussi, oui), non pas parce que c'est interdit par les 10 commandements, mais parce que ça cause du tort à autrui. Non? C'est encore trop judéo-chrétien à ton goût?



PonkHead a dit:


> Non. Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.
> C'est induire qu'il y a des lois qui ne sont pas bonnes, toutes "légitimes" qu'elles soient.
> C'est induire qu'en cas de non respect, il y a éventuellement à assumer derrière et se demander si le jeu en vaut la chandelle.



je trouve en effet cette position autrement plus responsable que ce que j'ai pu lire par ailleurs.



PonkHead a dit:


> Pourtant, de manière globale, par principe, par attachement à la démocratie et, quoi qu'on en dise, à celle ayant cours chez nous, je suis plutôt "légaliste" - je respecte la lois.
> Ca ne m'empêche pas de continuer à penser.
> Un exemple ?
> Non.
> Tu peux me balancer toute la condescendance dont tu es capable (je suis sûr que tu peux faire encore mieux), je continuerais à trouver "splendide" cette espèce de mantra qui sous-tend ton discours : c'est la loi, donc c'est bon.



Pour ce qui est de la condescendance, tu me vois navré si c'est comme ça que tu as interprété mes propos, car telle n'était pas mon intention. Cependant, je me permettrai de te rappeler le ton sarcastique que tu as utilisé à mon endroit sans même que je n'aie agressé personne ici.

Je ne dis pas que "c'est la loi, donc c'est bon". Je dis que la loi est légitime en tant que telle, dans ce qu'elle protège, et de la façon dont elle a été établie. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'elle est parfaite, j'ai d'ailleurs enjoint mes contradicteurs à soumettre des propositions pour l'améliorer. Pour remettre les choses dans leur contexte, je le précisais en réponse à ceux qui argumentaient qu'ils se sentaient libres de s'affranchir de la loi en réaction à la prétendue corruption de nos politiques. Je ne sais pas si tu as bien suivi, mais il s'en trouve beaucoup pour se soustraire à leurs propres responsabilités, contrairement à toi. Je ne fais qu'essayer de les mettre face à celles-ci.



PonkHead a dit:


> Hé, c'est que tu ferais peur, tu sais ?
> Qu'as-tu à répondre ? Brrrrrrr !



Euh, simple question, hein, ne t'émeus pas pour si peu si je reformule en "que réponds-tu", ça te convient mieux?



PonkHead a dit:


> Non, sérieux, tu as déjà brandi l'exemple de la voiture - désolé, mais mauvais exemple.
> 
> Quand j'ai acheté ma voiture (ce n'est pas une Ferrari, OK), j'en ai essayé plusieurs, de marques concurrentes.
> Et je n'ai rien payé.



Fort bien, maintenant j'aimerais savoir : tu as pu essayer la voiture parce que son propriétaire était d'accord, ou l'as-tu fait d'autorité sans lui demander son avis?



PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne sais si tu as bien compris mon post : quand l'album "piraté" me plaît, je l'achète.



J'ai bien compris, et je ne sais pas si tu as bien compris ce que j'ai eu à dire de l'essai gratuit dans mes réponses précédentes.



PonkHead a dit:


> Nonoche a dit:
> 
> 
> > Ne crois-tu pas qu'à partir du moment où l'album suscite un intérêt quelconque, suffisamment pour qu'il soit téléchargé, ça mérite une rétribution?
> ...


Voilà qui a le mérite d'être clair et lapidaire. Il n'en reste pas moins qu'aucun de ces auteurs n'a donné son accord pour que tu profites de leurs uvres à titre gracieux. Ils ne sauraient porter la responsabilité de tes goûts en matière artistique, et d'ailleurs pour s'en tirer à bon compte on pourrait prétendre éternellement que l'uvre n'aura pas suffisamment plu pour mériter le prix qu'on en demande, sa consultation devenant de facto gratuite pour qui le souhaitera. Et que fais-tu pour les uvres qui t'auront donné une demi-satisfaction?


----------



## Nonoche (5 Mai 2008)

j'aurais bien demandé à tous ceux qui déclarent forfait si seuls les débats où tout le monde est d'accord les intéressent, mais vu qu'ils ne sont plus là&#8230;


----------



## kisbizz (5 Mai 2008)

ce n'est pas une question d'etre d'accord ou pas mais sa tourne en rond , trop rond a l'infini:
a la fin on a les vertiges voir meme la nausée....
on descend du manege et en fait un petit


----------



## Nonoche (5 Mai 2008)

Ok, ciao.


----------



## r0m1 (5 Mai 2008)

Disons que le sujet de base n'est pas inintéressant, bien que déjà très (trop) largement abordé . 

En fait c'est la façon de faire qui commence à saouler les lecteurs de ce thread. Des posts de 10 m de longs où chaque mot du posteur précédent est analysé pour être (de bonne foi comme de mauvaise foi) démenti, démonstration qui sera elle même par la suite sujette à une analyse introspective du pourquoi du comment façon explication de texte rébarbative.

Franchement ça en devient de la branlette intellectuelle, du touche pipi cérébral, et c'est bien dommage pour des sujets qui peuvent intéresser pas mal de monde.


----------



## Chang (5 Mai 2008)

> Posté par *PonkHead*
> 
> 
> _En ce qui concerne le piratage, je n'ai pas de beaux principes. Je ne pense pas forcément que la loi qui me l'interdit aie tort (il faudrait un débat sur la monétarisation de l'artistique, mais bon...) et, si je me faisais "gauler" je ne viendrais pas pleurer.
> Arrête de lire en diagonale._


_
+1

Ce fil tourne autour d'un faux debat, je le repete. Ce n'est pas la loi qui est le probleme, mais l'exageration d'un phenomene "naturel" (il y aura toujours du piratage) par une industrie qui tente de creer un mythe autour de sa propre devalorisation en pointant du doigt les consommateurs. 

Cette industrie ne se remet pas en question au 21eme siecle alors que la facon de consommer l'artistique a evoluee (supports, acces, contenus, contenants, distribution ...). 

Une remise en question est actuellement realisee par les plus petites structures car plus versatiles. 

Les gros elephants eux preferent faire du lobbying et crier au loup en faisant cingler l'epee de la loi sur des cas isoles afin d'epouvanter une masse invisible ...

Alors ta question fondamentale a savoir si la loi sur le piratage est legitime, je dirais oui, en tant que garde fou, comme pour beaucoup de lois, mais faut-il pour autant condamner chaque personne qui fait un peu de piratage ? La je ne le crois pas. Le piratage a ses effets positifs mais au fond, il profite moins aux grandes structures qu'aux petites structures ... 

Nonoche, mon acharnement sur ta personne n'a ete qu'une reponse a ton niveau de langage envers d'autres participants, comme je te l'ai precise auparavant dans un boulet rouge.

Pour ma part, je pense avoir dit plus que necessaire ici, le debat n'en est pas un et j'ai du travail ...


_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> Voilà qui a le mérite d'être clair et lapidaire. Il n'en reste pas moins qu'aucun de ces auteurs n'a donné son accord pour que tu profites de leurs uvres à titre gracieux. Ils ne sauraient porter la responsabilité de tes goûts en matière artistique,


Vrai.
Mais je suis méchant.



Nonoche a dit:


> et d'ailleurs pour s'en tirer à bon compte on pourrait prétendre éternellement que l'uvre n'aura pas suffisamment plu pour mériter le prix qu'on en demande, sa consultation devenant de facto gratuite pour qui le souhaitera.


Forme d'hypocrisie assez mesquine, je pense que nous sommes d'accord - je t'épargne le couplet auto-satisfait "moi je ne fais pas ça".



Nonoche a dit:


> Et que fais-tu pour les uvres qui t'auront donné une demi-satisfaction?


Hé hé.
Le dernier album que j'ai copié et apprécié, mais pas au point de me l'acheter... Je l'ai acheté quand même, en cadeau pour quelqu'un qui, elle, l'a trouvé très bien.

Tu veux me dire quoi, finalement ?
Que mon système repose sur un minimum d'honneteté intellectuelle et ignore l'éventuelle volonté de l'auteur de n'être accédé que par des gens ayant payé ?
Ben oui.


Ce que je veux dire en fait, c'est qu'il y a des degrés dans la piraterie et que, au-delà de mon cas personnel, on peut considérer une certaine forme de piraterie comme l'expression moderne d'une pratique vieille comme le monde : le partage (via le "viens écouter à la maison", le prêt, la chanson au coin du feu, etc.).

Je veux dire également que la tendance actuelle de taxation systématique me déplait en ce qu'elle part du postulat que tout le monde est coupable, ce qui, du point de vue "théorique" du droit (bien que je ne sois pas juriste) me semble assez... douteux.
Non ?
Mais je reconnais que je ne propose rien à la place.

Je veux dire enfin que, réfléchir à une forme de rémunération de l'artiste pour son oeuvre me semble plus intéressant que de passer six mois à enfoncer des portes ouvertes sur les "vilains pirates" contre les "salauds de l'industrie" (ça, ce n'est pas un sarcasme - ou alors, il concerne aussi pas mal de mes posts précédents, pas la peine de prendre la mouche)...
... Mais que ce n'est pas forcément le lieu le mieux indiqué pour ça.
C'est le bar ici - si il n'y a pas un quota minimum de vannes pourries et de chambrage plus ou moins léger, on se retrouve vite à "débatre" tout seul.

PS : Je ne sais pas si ce que tu écris est ou se voulait moralisateur - je te dis que ça m'a semblé moralisateur, à moi, en tant que lecteur. Et sacrément moralisateur, même.
Réducteur aussi : hop ! Tout le monde dans le même sac !
Le sarcasme venait de ça : je suis volontier sarcastique avec qui me semble vouloir se poser en autorité morale.
C'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> j'aurais bien demandé à tous ceux qui déclarent forfait si seuls les débats où tout le monde est d'accord les intéressent, mais vu qu'ils ne sont plus là


Oui, euh...

Il est minuit douze, un dimanche...

Il faut aller dormir, maintenant, monsieur !


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Mai 2008)

_J'ai comme l'étrange impression que j'ai raté un épisode quasiment somptueux. J'étais occupé. Je vous raconte à quoi ? Allez, c'est mon jour de prose._

L'autre jour, j'ai vu un élu de mon coin reprendre mot pour mot deux paragraphes entiers d'une note que j'ai rendue publique il y a quelques temps.
Je le croise, on discute, et il me dit qu'il n'a pas lu la note en question. Je me renseigne, discret. En fait, c'est un de ces collaborateurs qui lui a remaché ma prose sans lui dire. Le pirate.

Il y a pas très longtemps, on me demande une autre note, sous un angle inédit. Je rassemble les analyses, et je m'aperçois dans la discussion que le destinataire entend, en fait, signer la note de sa main pour une revue administrative que les hauts fonctionnaires aiment à animer, histoire de continuer à croire en leur valeur intellectuelle.
Je pose donc ma pensée couchée sur le site du boulot, avec un copyleft, histoire de. Histoire que ce soit lui le pirate. Non mais.

Il faut dire que le modèle économique dans lequel j'évolue ne suppose pas que je tire profit de la diffusion des analyses que nous pouvons mener. C'est impossible. Car elles ne sont "originales" qu'au moment où nous les livrons. Ensuite, elles se diffusent, et nous ne pouvons plus en maîtriser  la circulation. Nous pouvons juste attester que nous en sommes les créateurs, et profiter de ce fait pour convaincre d'autres commanditaires de faire appel à notre capacité de création.

Parce que nous produisons de la création intellectuelle, de l'immatériel.
Et que nous n'avons pas d'autres choix.

C'est dur à admettre pour tous ceux qui, pendant longtemps, ont perçu des revenus substantiels de la diffusion des contenus reproduits qu'ils avaient créés. C'est un monde qui s'écroule, en quelque sorte.

Un autre exemple. L'autre jour, je vais au musée, à côté de chez moi. J'avais besoin de voir trois toiles qui illustrent, sur un sujet identique, trois façons différentes de traiter le noir et la lumière, et ce sur plusieurs siècles. J'avais déjà cherché sur le net des reproductions des trois &#339;uvres, mais je ne les avaient pas trouvé. Elles n'étaient accessibles que chez Artprice, ce commerçant lyonnais qui entend révolutionner les droits d'auteurs et de reproduction, en s'appuyant sur les théories de Jeremy Rifkin, notamment _l'Age de l'accès_.
Moi, j'en avais besoin à des fins toutes bénévoles et privées, de ces images. Je me rends donc au musée, avec comme objectif de les prendre en photo avec mon téléphone portable. Mauvaise qualité, mais suffisante pour montrer ce dont je parle.
Je n'y voyais pas malice, la semaine d'avant, j'avais pu constater à Beaubourg que le reflex numérique était devenu l'accessoire le plus couru des visiteurs du musée.
Mais à côté de chez moi, non. Tout dispositif de captation est interdit. En remballant mon téléphone à photo, j'ai tenté de discuter avec les services de sécurité muséaux du pourquoi de l'interdiction. Et bien sûr, le pourquoi, c'est que je pourrais me servir des clichés pour diffuser les photos sur le net, en faire commerce, bref, faire le pirate.
Ben oui.
Suis-je bête.
Alors qu'en passant par artprice, je sais que si les héritiers des maitres hollandais dont je voulais capter le travail existent, et que j'achète le droit de voir les reproductions, ils toucheront leur part. C'est à dire 1/90 000 000 (le nombre total d'&#339;uvres numérisées par Artprice) des rétrocessions de Artprice à l'Adagp multiplié par le nombre d'&#339;uvres de chaque auteur numérisées dans les bases artprice.
Bref, il ne faudrait pas que je vole quelques centimes d'euros aux éventuels arrières-arrières-arrières-arrières-arrières petits enfants d'un peintre hollandais dont l'&#339;uvre est, par ailleurs, propriété d'un musée de France, achetée avec l'argent du contribuable français. Ou peut-être est-ce le musée qui en détient les droits ? Dans ce cas-là, ça ne s'applique pas, le Musée n'est pas adhérent de l'ADAGP.
Mais alors, pourquoi faudrait-il que je paye ma dîme à Hermann pour disposer d'une reproduction numérique de (somme toute) basse qualité d'une &#339;uvre qui appartient à la collectivité. Qui serait le pirate, alors ? Hermann, non ?

Bref, tout ça a du mal à rentrer dans des chemins manichéens, je trouve. Rifkin a raison, il est temps de retrouver _un équilibre écologique entre la culture et le marché_. Sauf que :
- je ne sais pas si cet équilibre a jamais existé ?
- les intérêts des différents protagonistes de ce marché sont aujourd'hui hautement contradictoires, 

Dans cette absence de "réalisation effective d'une solution raisonnée", il faut donc que je vive avec cette question existentielle : *Etre un pirate me fait-il culpabiliser*, moi qui ait eu 4 à mon bac de philo pour m'être étendu sur les théories de Proudhon (_La propriété, c'est le vol_) alors qu'il fallait répondre à cette question terrible : "Suffit-il de la loi pour que la raison l'emporte sur la violence" ? 

Tiens, j'ai acheté 2 disques, la semaine dernière. Le magnifique _A Land For Renegades_, de Zombie Zombie, paru chez Versatile, que j'ai largement fait écouter aux amis, et fait mettre dans les bacs du Magasin de Vierges pas loin de chez moi.
Et aussi le troisième opus de Portishead, que j'écoutais depuis des semaines. J'ai hésité, pour celui-là. Il répondait à mes critères d'achat minimaux : pas distribué par une major, un artiste que j'ai envie de soutenir. Mais quand je me suis aperçu qu'il y avait juste un boitier de base en plastique avec un pauvre livret, ou un énorme coffret collector avec deux vinyls, une clé USB avec les vidéos vues sur le net, le tout pour plus de 50&#8364;, j'ai failli reculer.
Je voulais juste un collector correct, une pochette souple pleine de visuels, un objet joli.
Bon, je l'ai acheté quand même. Mais juste parce que je trouvais que le mp3 à 192 que j'écoutais depuis des semaines était pas assez bon pour mes oreilles exigeantes. Par contre, j'ai pas acheté le cd de Darc. Trop cheap, et chez UniverSale. J'irais le voir en live, Daniel.

Quand j'étais plus jeune, un mathématicien célèbre m'a un jour entrepris sur la nécessaire "démonétisation de l'objet mondial". Je comprenais rien à ce qu'il me disait, à l'époque.
Il me disait que les brevets étaient à la créativité et à l'innovation ce que l'inquisition était à la libre pensée. Il me disait que les vidéastes, les plasticiens et les musiciens ne pourraient un jour plus compter que sur leurs prestations vivantes pour vivre, et la vente de leurs créations irreproductibles. Il me disait qu'il fallait lutter contre toutes les formes de possession de la création intellectuelle, que c'était la seule façon d'entrevoir un jour le développement durable de la planète.

20 ans après cette discussion, le monde s'est transformé, et la pensée est toujours en panne. Alors je continue à la pirater.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bref, il ne faudrait pas que je vole quelques centimes d'euros aux éventuels arrières-arrières-arrières-arrières-arrières petits enfants d'un peintre hollandais


Rien que ça...

D'un côté, on nous fourgue de la société au mérite, de l'autre on voudrait nous faire trouver normal que untel vive de ses rentes sans rien branler de ses journées simplement parce que Papa ou grand-papa (ou Maman, ou grand-maman, pas de raison de sexuer la chose) a pondu un truc qui se vend bien.
Grotesque.

Mais c'est sa "propriété" intellectuelle, cette oeuvre ! On doit la mettre dans l'héritage, comme la maison, la collection de cuillères et la niche du chien !
Pas de raisons !

Ouais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Un bon gros post comme on les aimes tant



Bon, je m'autodébannis de ce topic un instant, juste pour dire que si tu répondait à Nonoche, ta brillante analyse "tombe en plein à côté de la plaque" (j'adore cette expression stupide :love: ).

En effet, la loi, c'est la loi, c'est toi qui a élu ceux qui l'ont votés, qui sont tous des types intègres au dessus de tout soupçon, que même que c'est rien que ta faute si le pays va si mal, et tout et tout. 

Si par contre (et c'est ce que je pense), tu as inscrit cette narration, sous tendant une analyse fine et pertinente comme tu sais si bien les faire, dans le droit fil de l'esprit que son auteur à, je pense, voulu insuffler à son topic, alors, comme d'hab, tu as mis dans le mille, la seule chose qui reste à dire, c'est : ""

Voilà, je m'autorebannis eugaine


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Mai 2008)

Ma réponse à nonoche était en fait toute entière contenue dans l'allusion à mon glorieux baccalauréat de philosophie.


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ma réponse à nonoche était en fait toute entière contenue dans l'allusion à mon glorieux baccalauréat de philosophie.



Salaud de correcteur 

Rien que pour la référence à Rifkin, je t'aurais mis au moins 6

(Hein, mais tu as oublié de le citer)

Proudhon, au moins 12 (encore que, tu sais ce qu'en disait Marx)

Sinon, pour le reste 

(ça me manquait)


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Mai 2008)

Tu m'as parlé de Rifkin, je peux te répondre là.  Après tout, c'est dans le sujet.
La Fin du Travail, je suis assez d'accord avec toi, c'est plein de vieilles lunes, et de propos déjà datés. Il n'était pas assez visionnaire pour voir, en 1994-95, comment l'économie allait se redessiner, du coup il s'est appuyé sur des vieilles utopies européennes social-démocrates.
L'Age de l'Accès est moins naif, et un peu plus informé. Disons que ça prend en compte correctement l'état du monde au moment où il écrit. Mais il ne voit pas non plus tout une partie des choses, il ne connait pas exactement ce dont il parle (l'économie numérique).  Ça a le mérite de poser deux ou trois questions. Mais c'est pas ma tasse de thé.
Je me suis encore pas trouvé un truc de commun avec Thierry Hermann, de toutes façons.


----------



## eligiblevert (17 Mai 2008)

moi je sais que la plupart des musiciens ou groupes de musiciens que j' ecoute seraient beacoup moins connus si le partage de fichiers n' existait pas...Par exemple Christian Fennesz. Il y 10 ans il ne jouait que dans de petites salles a moitie remplies (genre 40-50 personnes) et vendaient entre 1000 et 2000 disques alors que de nos jours ses disuqes se vendent a 20 000 exemplaires et le public dans les salles de concert est dix fois plus nombreux...C' est pareil pour la majorite des artistes "independants" ou "experimentaux" ou meme pour des groupes moins "anti-commerciaux" comme Blonde Redhead...Grace a internet beaucoup de gens ont pu decouvrir des genres de musique ou des groupes de l' underground qui maintenant arrivent meme, dans certains cas, a vivre de leur Art...Je continue d' acheter 3-4 albums par mois sauf que maintenant je peut etre sure de mon choix et je peux ecouter beaucoup plus de musique qu' avant...


----------



## PO_ (18 Mai 2008)

Nonoche a dit:


> C'est faux. L'accès à la culture de masse n'est en rien un besoin vital de l'être humain. Je t'en fais le pari : si demain tu arrêtes de lire des livres, d'écouter de la musique, ou de regarder des films, tu ne mourras pas, promis.
> [...]
> .



On pourrait surenchérir en disant que dans notre société "évoluée", il y a peu de gens qui lisent vraiment. Il n'y a qu'à voir les statistiques navrantes sur le nombre moyen de livre lus par les Français chaque année. 

Là, en plus, je vais enfoncer le clou et y aller de la provoc (mais peut-être pas tant que cela finalement)

On a donc vu que peu de gens lisent, Ces même gens écoutent-ils de la musique, ou écoutent-ils la Starac, ou toute autre bouillie prémâchée pseudo musico-culturelle ?

Et enfin regardent-ils des films ou bien s'abrustissent-ils devant la Tv où en plus des films il subissent les infos orientées, les jeux débiles et débilitants, la pub outrageusement omniprésente ? ? ?

Je dois être un alien (et j'espère qu'il y en a quelques milliers dans mon cas) : 

- Je lis (ou relis) 2 à 3 bouquins par semaines. Je tiens à vous rassurer, c'est pas de philosophie, mais du bon roman qui va bien ...

- Lorque j'écoute de la musique, c'est très souvent (mais pas que) du classique (Nota : Vivaldi a écrit des centaines d'oeuvres autres que les "4 saisons" , disque classique le plus vendu en France).

- Je ne regarde quasiment JAMAIS la TV, ni infos, ni jeux, ni Starac ou Nouvelle Star (que j'ai découvert l'autre jour parce qu'une copine voulait "voir la suite" ... rhaaah ).

Par contre, je me fais des soirées films : j'ai plus de 1200 DVD dont plus de 750 achetés, les autres provenant en grande partie de la location, ou de prêts d'amis ...

Je voudrais rajouter un truc, c'est que les bouquins sont monstrueusement chers. J'adore les gros pavés. ET je suis obligé de me limiter le plus souvent aux éditions de poche. Un bouquin de 700-900 pages, en poches, c'est pas loin de 15 ... Et c'est limite de l'arnaque, car un bouquin que l'on relit plusieurs fois, il finit par s'abimer ...

Concernant le piratage, j'ai téléchargé, quasiment dès sa sortie, le pdf du dernier tome de Harry Potter, en anglais. Je l'ai lu avec plaisir. Je me suis empressé de l'acheter dès sa sortie en Français ...

Il m'arrive de "récupérer" des divX chez des potes. Et souvent, lorsque le film me plait, ce qui est rare, car on trouve vraiment n'importe quoi, j'achète ou je loue le DVD correspondant. Cas notamment du film Zodiaque, que j'ai particulièrement apprécié..


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> Je lis (ou relis) 2 à 3 bouquins par semaines. Je tiens à vous rassurer, c'est pas de philosophie



Ouf !


----------



## johnlocke2342 (23 Mai 2008)

Salut.
Dans le nouveau numéro d' A Vos Macs, j'ai lu un article dans lequel il est question du résultat d'une étude selon laquelle 95% des 18-24 ans auraient déclaré avoir déjà piraté de la musique ou des films.
Pour ma part, je pense que le piratage est en forte hausse à cause d'un foutage de gueule des gens impliqués dans la lutte anti-piratage: certaines séries/films ne sont jamais sortis en DVD ou autre support disponible à la vente en France, alors que ces séries ou films (je pense notemment à Malcolm qui me fait bien rire)  sont diffuses à la télé chez nous. De plus, je possède actuellement un lecteur mp3 Philips sur lequel est imposé un logo Windows pour signifier qu'il est compatible avec Windows Media, mais il n'est spécifié que dans la documentation qu'il est incompatible avec les DRM Windows. Et, comble du comble, je l'ai acheté à la FNAC, dont le P-DG a été chargé par Nicolas Sarkozy de la mission de lutte contre le piratage.
Là, je vous demande: La lutte contre le piratage est-elle réellement envisageable tant que les majors et circuits de distribution ne feront pas un petit effort de crédibilité de leur coté?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> - Je lis (ou relis) 2 à 3 bouquins par semaines. Je tiens à vous rassurer, c'est pas de philosophie, mais du bon roman qui va bien .


 
Oui, moi aussi, dernièrement, j'ai relu "Oui-oui le petit pantin en bois" - bon, ça va bien, mais ça a un peu vieillit, quand même.

D'ailleurs, il y a dans les relations entre Oui-oui et son mentor, le nain Potiron, une relation qui n'est pas sans rappeler celle du disciple et de son maître très en vogue chez les anciens grecs - le cul en moins.

Comme quoi, qu'on le veuille ou non, on en revient toujours à la philosophie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> D'ailleurs, il y a dans les relations entre Oui-oui et son mentor, le nain Potiron, une relation qui n'est pas sans rappeler celle du disciple et de son maître très en vogue chez les anciens grecs - le cul en moins.


Ah bon ?... Que avec la bouche, alors ?...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah bon ?... Que avec la bouche, alors ?...


Hum...

Rien n'est dit, mais ce n'est pas à toi que j'apprendrais toute la mythologie sexuelle autour des nains...
Et ce pauvre pantin qui ne sait pas dire non...

Hardcore, Oui-oui, hardcore !



Bon, sinon, avant de se faire effacer, t'as un avis sur le piratage ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, sinon, avant de se faire effacer, t'as un avis sur le piratage ?



C'est mal!


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2008)

Plus ou moins en rapport avec le sujet...

L'autre jour j'achète sur le Music Store Apple un album. Comme je le disais dans un post précédent, à peine moins cher que si je le prenais à la fnac, et en plus je le grave et si je veux le livret, je me l'imprime et je l'agrafe. C'est un choix, bon.

Je repère, sur le site du chanteur, que ce disque comporte des bonus open disc. J'insère donc mon album, acheté légalement à mort avec ma visa pas volée, et... rien. Pas plus de bonus que de beurre au fondement d'un squonce.

Je clique donc sur "signaler un bug" via le lien adapté sur le site de open disc et je fais fort civilement part de mon étonnement stupéfactionatoire sur le fait que je ne vois pas pourquoi je ne peux acceder aux bonus auxquels tout acheteur à droit. D'autant que rien, lors de mon achat, n'indiquait que le produit en ligne était différent du physique distribué en magasin.

Voici la réponse du support technique :

_Monsieur, 

les achats digitaux en ligne peuvent bénéficier des bonus Opendisc® néanmoins la maison de disque n'a pas souhaité donner cette possibilité, ainsi l'accès au site privé est réservé uniquement aux possesseurs du CD original. 

Cordialement. 

L'équipe Support Opendisc®._

Je suis donc, malgré les 10 euros versés à cette maison de disque, considéré comme un plus que pirate. En effet, si j'avais copié le disque original, peut être que les bonus fonctionneraient ? Et même si... J'aurais eu le disque gratos, sans bonus, pareil que celui que j'ai acheté.

Cette maison de disque est celle de Monsieur Pascal Homme de couleur. Celui-là même qui explique que le piratage c'est mal.
Dites moi, Monsieur Homme de couleur, et baiser la tronche des acheteurs, c'est bien ? Ou comment fabriquer du pirate, par Pascal Nègre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> L'autre jour j'achète sur le Music Store Apple un album. Comme je le disais dans un post précédent*, à peine moins cher que si je le prenais à la fnac*



Fais gaffe, m****, tu vas nous attirer jeanmiche, avec tes con**ries, encore heureux que ça ne soit pas un disque LaCie, ton album !


----------



## Melounette (27 Mai 2008)

Ah mais elle continue encore cette discussion ? incroyable.:rateau:
Moi je dis que les vrais pirates portent de beaux costumes avec de belles cravates  dans des beaux bureaux et sont rarement inquiétés.
Quand aux amoureux de musique/films/livres/etc... qui téléchargent de temps en temps, ce ne sont que des petits joueurs.
Ce qui tue la création, c'est toute cette histoire de profit, d'offre et de demande, de course au meilleur produit. Alors qu'au contraire, ça pourrait être un moteur de quelque chose si tant est que les créatifs de ce pays pouvaient se remonter les manches et ne pas compter que sur un homme au cigare avec une poche remplie de sous.
Alors arrêtons de parler de pirates, parlons d'indépendantistes, de révolutionnaires, de non-résignés, c'est la luuuutteuh finaaaaaleuh ! \o/

Mouais..
Non, mais j'allais me recoucher en fait.
Je vais faire ça plutôt.:sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

Tiens donc. Un robot spammeur sur le forum? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2008)

Tu l'as signalé ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

à Benjamin


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2008)

Ok !...
Ça évite de le faire deux fois...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi, Ben cherche une rolex ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ok !...
> Ça évite de le faire deux fois...



Raté ! :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Octobre 2008)

je l'ai déjà fait, tôt ce matin 
Le modo du bar est lève-tard. C'est pour ça qu'il est au bar. 
Pourquoi le robot a choisi ce fil, ça, en revanche, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> je l'ai déjà fait, tôt ce matin



Vi moi aussi !



l'écrieur a dit:


> Le modo du bar est lève-tard. C'est pour ça qu'il est au bar.
> Pourquoi le robot a choisi ce fil, ça, en revanche, je ne sais pas.



Le terme "pirates" dans le titre, certainement, vu qu'il propose des contrefaçons tout ce qu'il y a de plus illégales !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Octobre 2008)

Concernant ce qui est communément qualifié de Piratage par les industriels de la musique, du film et du logiciel il me semble quune piqure de rappel ne soit pas forcément inutile.
Je tiens dabord à préciser que je ne suis pas un apôtre du piratage, ainsi jachète mes CD, mes DVD et mes logiciels, mais je ne suis pas pour autant heureux de le faire à ce prix et dans ces conditions.

Dans les années 80 il y avait deux supports pour la musique : le disque «vinyle » sorte de grosse crêpe noire, et la cassette audio (utile pour les baladeurs), le trafic de copie sur cassette audio faisait rage, et on enregistrait joyeusement les émissions des radios dites libres et les disques des copains. Pour les films en dehors du mort né betamax cest le format VHS qui avait reçu la faveur des ménages.
Donc nous avons tous acheté des vyniles, des vhs. Et le prix dun disque était alors denviron 6 à 11 euros, et de 20 euros pour une VHS.
En 1986, commence à se démocratiser le CD, dabord les lecteurs étaient très chers (plus de 600  à lépoque) et les CD étaient hors de prix (plus de 20 ), cela cest certes démocratisé mais le passage au CD a été douloureux il a fallu racheter lensemble de sa discothèque, lécoute des vinyles devenant peu à peu impossible (plus de platine disque, plus de diamant) sauf pour les audiophiles fortunés. On nous a vendu que le support CD était inaltérable. Parfait et inégalable pour sa qualité.
Donc jai racheté la quasi totalité des mes disques sous support CD, 
Quelques années plus tard jai vécu la même chose avec des cassettes VHS lors du passage au DVD.
Aujourdhui on tente de nous vendre du Blue Ray. Ce qui me rappelle lépisode du laser disc, un nouveau support, 
Pour les logiciels cest le même délire, là ce nest pas le support qui change, mais la version (Office 95, Office 2000, Office 200x, Office 2007), ou encore la suite Adobe . Avec en plus souvent des versions vendues au départ avec plein de bugs, (je ne parle pas des systèmes Windows là cest limite de larnaque).
Enfin, il y a le mode de distribution, division du monde et zonage des dvd, prix pratiqués (le téléchargement du même logiciel est plus cher euro quen dollars  et cela même avec un euro à 1,40 dollars)
Ma conclusion :
-	je paye deux fois la même création artistique
-	je paye des produits non finis
-	je paye plus cher parce que je suis européen
en gros, tout est fait pour me pousser à surpayer ou à payer plusieurs fois le même service et pas toujours un service parfait.

Alors le piratage cest illégal certes, mais cela démontre que lattitude actuelle conduit les consommateurs à ne plus être en mesure de respecter les lois ou ne plus vouloir les respecter,  cest un peu aussi une résistance à des pratiques commerciales déloyales de la part des industriels.
Enfin je ne veux même pas rentrer dans le débat de la qualité de certaines uvres (cest du plagia ou comme on dit des « reprises ».) mais il me semble que là on touche le fonds.
Je supporterai pleinement les initiatives prises contre le piratage lorsque les conditions suivantes seront respectées :
-	lors du passage à un autre support une offre de reprise sur les anciens supports à prix préférentiel (de type 1 VHS contre 1 DVD plus 3 ou 4 euros)
-	des ventes de logiciels sans bugs connus. Et testés de manière plus longue, ce nest pas à moi de débugger la production de Microsoft, dAdobe ou autre
-	un mécanisme de vente non sectorisé (plus de zone de DVD)
-	un prix unique notamment lorsque je télécharge (0,99 $, ne font pas 0,99) 
En attendant nous en sommes loin, et je suis profondément en colère lorsque jentends les pleurnicheries de la SACEM, et des industriels.


----------



## kitetrip (11 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> s'ils me proposent autre chose qu'une galette dans une boite en plastique, j'achèterai leur disque.


 
Idem... Heureusement qu'il y a encore des artistes qui soignent leur album jusqu'au bout (jaquette, livret) ou des producteurs qui leur permettent de le faire.


----------



## Billy Eliott (22 Octobre 2008)

Et le pire dans tout ça c'est que si on achète un disque neuf à la Fnac par exemple , sur les 12 chansons on en écoute (enfin c'est mon cas) en gros 8 ou 9.
Soit l'apparition de la musique à l'unité à 1 euro via internet permet d'économiser mais maintenant il est si simple de télécharger/graver que c'est devenu une action de masse mais rassurez vous, ce n'est pas les stars ou les producteurs qui vont venir faire la manche en bas de chez vous.
Personnellement je connais quelqu'un qui pirate, mais lorsqu'on regarde par exemple la durée de vie d'un jeux sur psp, 1-2 semaines pour finir la plupart des jeux ou s'en lasser, à 60 euros le jeu.
Ca depasse vite les 600 euros en 5 mois. Et personellement je n'ai pas cette somme à mettre dans des jeux surtout après les 250 euros à l'achat de la psp.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

Moi, de mon temps, quand j'avais pas l'argent pour me payer quelque chose qui était trop cher, mes parents quoique divorcés m'avaient appris que je devais m'en passer&#8230; Et ils m'avaient aussi appris à ne pas me lasser en 2 semaines de quelque chose qui m'avait coûté de l'argent.

Vous n'êtes qu'une génération de jeunes branleurs imbus et profiteurs.

Allez bosser, tas de fainéants !

Développez des jeux, faites de la musique, et FAITES VOUS PIRATER PAR VOS SEMBLABLES !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Billy Eliott a dit:


> ce n'est pas les stars ou les producteurs qui vont venir faire la manche en bas de chez vous.



Ca dépend Billy.
Tout le monde n'a pas _la chance_ d'avoir sa photo sur une dinette ou une trousse taïwanaise.



BackCat a dit:


> Moi, de mon temps, quand j'avais pas l'argent pour me payer quelque chose qui était trop cher, mes parents quoique divorcés m'avaient appris que je devais m'en passer Et ils m'avaient aussi appris à ne pas me lasser en 2 semaines de quelque chose qui m'avait coûté de l'argent.
> 
> Vous n'êtes qu'une génération de jeunes branleurs imbus et profiteurs.
> 
> ...




A l'époque, tu jouais encore avec un bout de ficelle et un bouchon en liège ? :bebe:
Amok traînait dans le caniveau d'à côté avec sa coquille de noix ? :love:


Le bon temps, les flaques d'eau dans les poches du bermuda...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Rien à voir !!! Amok est biiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeenn plus vieux que moi !

Rien à voir du tout !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Rien à voir !!! Amok est biiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeenn plus vieux que moi !
> 
> Rien à voir du tout !



Passé la trentaine, tout le monde dans le même panier.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Vous n'êtes qu'une génération de jeunes branleurs imbus et profiteurs.


Mais depuis le temps que je me tuuuue à le diiiiiire!!!


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2008)

Billy Eliott a dit:


> lorsqu'on regarde par exemple la durée de vie d'un jeux sur psp, 1-2 semaines pour finir la plupart des jeux ou s'en lasser, à 60 euros le jeu.
> Ca depasse vite les 600 euros en 5 mois. Et personellement je n'ai pas cette somme à mettre dans des jeux surtout après les 250 euros à l'achat de la psp.



c'est sûr ! Moi, c'est pareil payer 100 ou 200 &#8364; pour aller manger chez Bras : 2 heures à table, c'est vraiment abuser. La prochaine fois que j'y vais (ce sera d'ailleurs la première ), je me casse au moment de l'addition 

Sinon, finalement, les bouquins de la pléiade, c'est intéressant : ça coûte à peu près le prix d'un jeu sur la PSP et, franchement, ça dure beaucoup plus longtemps  Sans compter qu'on peut même sans (pardon "s'en" ce doit être un lapsus significatif ) servir sans console !

Que font les publicitaires ! Bon sang, je vois déjà les promos à la télé pour Proust : 
Du côté de chez Swan : "Avec Marcel, vous saurez pourquoi vous ne vous couchez plus de bonne heure !"
À l'ombre des jeunes filles en fleur : "tape "Albertine" au 08 xx xx xx et ce sera trop bien !"
Sodome et Gomorrhe : "Censuré !"
Le temps retrouvé : "enfin la fin : vous saurez tout, un suspense haletant !"


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais depuis le temps que je me tuuuue à le diiiiiire!!!


Même pour le suicide, les corses ils sont lents !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Même pour le suicide, les corses ils sont lents !



Ah ça... Question rapidité tu te poses un peu là ; si l'on peut accorder du crédit aux allégations de Madame G...


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ça... Question rapidité tu te poses un peu là ; si l'on peut accorder du crédit aux allégations de Madame G...


À ce point ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> À ce point ?!...



Ah mais c'est qu'elle nous en fait une déprime, la pauvre femme... 
Enfin... Elle semble tout de même conserver une certaine ironie par rapport à la chose quand on la surpend, au détour d'une phrase, à le surnommer Atchoum...


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2008)

Ouai il a l'air un peu paidai mon cow-boy, et alors ??
Désolé de casser le mythe mais il y avait aussi des cow-boys paidai hein


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi, de mon temps, quand j'avais pas l'argent pour me payer quelque chose qui était trop cher, mes parents quoique divorcés m'avaient appris que je devais m'en passer


 
Tiens, c'est marrant, ça, les miens disaient pareil.

Et ils en profitaient pour ajouter que, si vraiment mon but dans la vie c'était de claquer plein de thunes dans des gadgets, j'avais intérêt à bien bosser à l'école parce que, à défaut d'être une méthode efficace à 100%, ça l'était quand même plus que de rester à bailler aux corneilles en attendant que tout me tombe tout cuit dans le bec.

Fichu parents!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2008)

Billy Eliott a dit:


> Et le pire dans tout ça c'est que si on achète un disque neuf à la Fnac par exemple , sur les 12 chansons on en écoute (enfin c'est mon cas) en gros 8 ou 9.
> Soit l'apparition de la musique à l'unité à 1 euro via internet permet d'économiser mais maintenant il est si simple de télécharger/graver que c'est devenu une action de masse mais rassurez vous, ce n'est pas les stars ou les producteurs qui vont venir faire la manche en bas de chez vous.
> Personnellement je connais quelqu'un qui pirate, mais lorsqu'on regarde par exemple la durée de vie d'un jeux sur psp, 1-2 semaines pour finir la plupart des jeux ou s'en lasser, à 60 euros le jeu.
> Ca depasse vite les 600 euros en 5 mois. Et personellement je n'ai pas cette somme à mettre dans des jeux surtout après les 250 euros à l'achat de la psp.



Si t'as pas 600 euros, tu ne les dépenses pas. 
Si t'as envie de claquer du fric que tu n'as pas, t'as un brillant avenir de trader devant toi. 
Les gars, on a un un futur Kerviel ici.
Quel talent.


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2008)

si tu peux pas acheter, tu prends, voilà ce qui me disait moi mon père  
Ma mère elle me foutait des coups de pieds et des coups de friteuse. "Aie" je disais même des fois :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si t'as pas 600 euros, tu ne les dépenses pas.


 
Oh l'autre, hé!
Y veut couler CETELEM !!!

Bolchévik !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les gars, on a un un futur Kerviel ici.



Tuons le serpent dans l'oeuf!!!


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ça... Question rapidité tu te poses un peu là ; si l'on peut accorder du crédit aux allégations de Madame G...



Précisément, le crédit en ce moment


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tuons le serpent dans l'oeuf!!!









Voilà.


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> si tu peux pas acheter, tu prends, voilà ce qui me disait moi mon père
> Ma mère elle me foutait des coups de pieds et des coups de friteuse. "Aie" je disais même des fois :rose:



Le Yin et le Yang, sans doute 
Sinon, elle avait pas un balai ta mère ? parce que la friteuse, franchement c'est pas très pratique (ou alors avec l'huile chaude dedans mais là). C'est intéressant, ces coutumes locales. Moi, en général, c'était à mains nues


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi, de mon temps, quand j'avais pas l'argent pour me payer quelque chose qui était trop cher, mes parents quoique divorcés m'avaient appris que je devais m'en passer Et ils m'avaient aussi appris à ne pas me lasser en 2 semaines de quelque chose qui m'avait coûté de l'argent.
> 
> Vous n'êtes qu'une génération de jeunes branleurs imbus et profiteurs.
> 
> ...





PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, c'est marrant, ça, les miens disaient pareil.
> 
> Et ils en profitaient pour ajouter que, si vraiment mon but dans la vie c'était de claquer plein de thunes dans des gadgets, j'avais intérêt à bien bosser à l'école parce que, à défaut d'être une méthode efficace à 100%, ça l'était quand même plus que de rester à bailler aux corneilles en attendant que tout me tombe tout cuit dans le bec.
> 
> Fichu parents!



Tiens, c'est marrant ça, je viens de me rendre compte que j'étais d'une famille nombreuse


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Le Yin et le Yang, sans doute
> Sinon, elle avait pas un balai ta mère ? parce que la friteuse, franchement c'est pas très pratique (ou alors avec l'huile chaude dedans mais là). C'est intéressant, ces coutumes locales. Moi, en général, c'était à mains nues



Moi c'était avec une grosse barre de chocolat. Sur l'oreille. Toujours sur l'oreille.
Ca doit être ça qui a déformé mon sens de l'audition et qui fait que j'écoute des daubes :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi c'était avec une grosse barre de chocolat. Sur l'oreille. Toujours sur l'oreille.
> Ca doit être ça qui a déformé mon sens de l'audition et qui fait que j'écoute des daubes :love:



Ah ouaaaaiiis!!!! 






Selon les cas ça peut faire très très mal...


----------



## benkenobi (28 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, c'est marrant, ça, les miens disaient pareil.
> 
> Et ils en profitaient pour ajouter que, si vraiment mon but dans la vie c'était de claquer plein de thunes dans des gadgets, j'avais intérêt à bien bosser à l'école parce que, à défaut d'être une méthode efficace à 100%, ça l'était quand même plus que de rester à *bailler aux corneilles* en attendant que tout me tombe tout cuit dans le bec.
> 
> Fichu parents!



Visiblement tu n'as pas écouté tes parents. Tu n'as pas beaucoup été attentif en classe.

Sinon tu saurais qu'on écrit "*bayer aux corneilles*"...



Sans rancune


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Octobre 2008)

Bâiller, bayer. Tout ça c'est _batare_ et compagnie.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

Qui c'est qui braille, là ?! 

Y'en a des qui z'aimeraient bien dormir !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Visiblement tu n'as pas écouté tes parents. Tu n'as pas beaucoup été attentif en classe.
> 
> Sinon tu saurais qu'on écrit "*bayer aux corneilles*"...
> 
> ...



Non.
J'ai monté depuis ma petite entreprise de location de perchoirs à oiseaux - ça marche super pour moi.
Il s'agissait donc bien de bailler aux corneilles (aux pigeons aussi, tiens)

Je vends aussi.

J'ai aussi tiré de super produits dérivés là-dessus - des couilles en or pour les malins, si tu vois ce que je veux dire.

T'en veux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Visiblement tu n'as pas écouté tes parents. Tu n'as pas beaucoup été attentif en classe.
> 
> Sinon tu saurais qu'on écrit "*bayer aux corneilles*"...
> 
> ...





l'écrieur a dit:


> Bâiller, bayer. Tout ça c'est _batare_ et compagnie.





BackCat a dit:


> Qui c'est qui braille, là ?!
> 
> Y'en a des qui z'aimeraient bien dormir !!!



Vous me la baillez belle


----------



## Alex666 (8 Novembre 2008)

sinon pour la piraterie, on a cessé d'en parler


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> sinon pour la piraterie, on a cessé d'en parler



Ben oui, maintenant, on fait la chasse aux victimes du piratage (de connexion wifi) à coup d'HADOPI, c'est plus facile à coincer que les vrais pirates !

Je me demande bien ce qu'ils vont nous servir, comme justification, lorsque les téléchargements illégaux seront ramenés à un niveau anecdotique, et que les ventes de disques continueront de baisser  Ils vont sûrement sortir une nouvelle loi, pour condamner à de lourdes peines ceux qui n'écoutent pas de musique. La surdité sera sûrement un crime puni de vingt ou trente ans incompressibles !


----------



## fedo (8 Novembre 2008)

> Ils vont sûrement sortir une nouvelle loi, pour condamner à de lourdes peines ceux qui n'écoutent pas de musique. La surdité sera sûrement un crime puni de vingt ou trente ans incompressibles !



non malheureusement l'histoire est déjà écrite de côté et la SACEM milite pour subventionner "les artistes" (comprendre les membres de la SACEM) pour une taxe sur les abonnements internet.

le seul problème c'est que si on coupe les abonnements avec l'HADOPI, ben ça fera moins de contribuables...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> le seul problème c'est que si on coupe les abonnements avec l'HADOPI, ben ça fera moins de contribuables...


Ben nan, l'HADOPI ne coupe pas les abonnements, juste les accès, mais tu continue à payer, alors &#8230;


----------



## fedo (8 Novembre 2008)

sauf que c'est archi contraire à tous les principes du droit français.
alors AMHA ça passe le Conseil Constitutionnel (s'il est saisi...).
et puis les gens s'arrangeront, si les prix augmentent on va partager les abonnements...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> sauf que c'est archi contraire à tous les principes du droit français.



Tu penses vraiment qu'albanel ou l'aut'nain, là, ils en ont quoi que ce soit à foutre, des principes du droit français ? Au moins jusqu'en 2012, on vit en république bananière, faut te faire une raison !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2008)

Non rien.


----------



## fedo (9 Novembre 2008)

> Tu penses vraiment qu'albanel ou l'aut'nain, là, ils en ont quoi que ce soit à foutre, des principes du droit français ? Au moins jusqu'en 2012, on vit en république bananière, faut te faire une raison !



ben ils devraient parce que les dernières lois sur la question ont été censurées (façon de parler) en partie par le Conseil Constitutionnel. ce qui m'inquiète sur la loi HADOPI, dont la CNIL et d'autres ont exprimé le caractère liberticide et inconstitutionnel, c'est qu'il faudra trouver 60 députés ou sénateurs pour saisir ledit Conseil...
or il n'est pas certain qu'on puisse trouver autant de députés pour s'opposer à ce texte...
en effet, derrière il y a de puissants lobbys qui s'agitent (croyez moi c'est du lourd parce que les opérateurs télécom excepté Free ne sont pas contre...) et aussi les artistes interprètes habitués de la télévision qui ont fleuri depuis la loi de 1994 sur les quotas de 40% de création française à la radio/télé...

or aujourd'hui les médias deviennent de + en +"pull content", c'est-à-dire que l'internaute choisit son contenu parce qu'il le peut grâce à la télé numérique. et il est donc libre de ne pas choisir les 40% de "chanson française" (comprendre variété) ou de création télévisuelle française (comprendre téléfilm ou série française).
et là les artistes qui ne vendent plus de disques ni de DVD, si ils ne sont plus regardés ni écoutés alors problème...

car leurs homologues anglo saxons ACDC et Metallica sont encore plus piratés qu'eux sur internet mais bizarre eux ils vendent quand même des disques en nombre...
et puis y a des groupes en France qui marchent à l'international et qu'on entend pas se plaindre (Gojira, ou ceux signés sur In the Red records aux USA...).
.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> or aujourd'hui les médias deviennent de + en +"pull content", c'est-à-dire que l'internaute choisit son contenu parce qu'il le peut grâce à la télé numérique. et il est donc libre de ne pas choisir les 40% de "chanson française" (comprendre variété) ou de création télévisuelle française (comprendre téléfilm ou série française).
> et là les artistes qui ne vendent plus de disques ni de DVD, si ils ne sont plus regardés ni écoutés alors problème...



Là, j'avoue avoir du mal à te suivre  perso, je n'ai la télé "internet" que depuis la fin de l'an passé (échange de ma Freebox v4 contre la v5), mais depuis que je suis parti de chez mes parents (ouh là :affraid, j'ai cessé de choisir les 40% de création française, et dès qu'une émission de "variétés" pointe le bout de son présentateur vedette, c'est "soit je peut zapper sur le western sur l'autre chaîne, soit j'éteins la télé et je fais autre chose". Ça ne signifie pas que je supporte pas les français (je parle musique, là), mais juste que 100% de la création française ne passe jamais à la télé, ce qu'ils y font passer, c'est la soupe insipide que eux appellent création française, mais qui en fait de création n'est que du "produit de grande série, sans âme ni imagination" (ou alors de la vraie création, mais dont les ayant-droit sont les vautours perchés sur le cadavre du créateur, mort depuis vilaine lurette).

Quand Little Bob, CowCheese ou certains de ceux que tu cites passeront à la télé (en dehors de la plage horaire minuit trente - quatre heures du mat'), là, je regarderais de nouveau les émissions de variété, mais les résidus de la staraque, Jauni à l'idée, ou mi-laine phare mère &#8230; Nan, pourquoi pas Mireille Mathieu ou Laurie, pendant qu'ils y sont ?


----------



## fedo (9 Novembre 2008)

aujourd'hui avec Youtube, Dailymotion ou la télé du même concept de Free, le temps que tu passes devant tu ne le passes pas devant les chaînes françaises classiques qui sont soumises aux quotas.
or, certains "artistes" n'existent qu'à travers ces quotas.
avec le timeshift proposé par les chaînes françaises la façon dont les gens regardent la télé va changer, on ne sera plus lié par un horaire.
les audiences des télés généralistes comme TF1 diminuent et c'est la panique pour les artistes qui ne vivent que de l'exposition médiatique offerte par ce genre de médias.
avec les 40% de production française on a créé un espace privilégié pour certains qui en ont fait leur gagne pain. mais le web ne connaît pas les quotas.
les télés 2.0 et web radio ne sont pas soumises aux quotas ou peuvent y échapper...

c'est toute catégorie de d'"artistes" qui voit son espace de communication se réduire paradoxalement avec l'émergence des nouveaux outils du web.

ça + les ventes de disques anémiques c'est la panique chez les interprètes.


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Rien à voir !!! Amok est biiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeenn plus vieux que moi !
> 
> Rien à voir du tout !



Facile le double, voir le triple !!!!!!

J'ai le même âge que Patoch, c'est dire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Facile le double, voir le triple !!!!!!
> 
> J'ai le même âge que Patoch, c'est dire !




 Patoch aussi, il a un âge à 4 chiffres ? :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Patoch aussi, il a un âge à 4 chiffres ? :affraid:



Ouais... Ça fait riche... :style:


----------

